# baseballjello67's progression | The GRIND for SUB-10 has OFFICIALLY BEGUN!



## baseballjello67 (Apr 26, 2022)

This is where I will post my progression.

I currently average:

12.9-13.1 on 3x3 (officially 13.25)
3.6-3.9 on 2x2 (officially 4.17)

My goal is to be sub-11 on 3x3 and sub-3 on 2x2 by September 2022.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 26, 2022)

Good Luck and you are doing well!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Apr 27, 2022)

Example 2x2 AO5: (3.93 Average)

(2.99)- good scramble, decent CLL
3.79 - decent
(5.91)- I hate that CLL
4.01 - fine I guess
3.99 -_ consistency_


----------



## Cuber2s (Apr 27, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> This is where I will post my progression.
> 
> I currently average:
> 
> ...


I got sub 11 1 month or so after sub 12 and 2 months after sub 13 so its possible


----------



## Cuber2s (Apr 27, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> How do you improve that fast... Progress has been going slow with me recently (or maybe it's just I don't get as many cubing opportunities as you guys do)


Grinding, looking at my bad habits closely and trying to fix them(I did this every Saturday)


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 7, 2022)

3x3 Ao5: 14.522 (trash)

(16.007)
14.000! (trash time, but it's cool bc i got x.000 on stackmat!)
14.828
(12.755) (finally a decent solve)
14.738


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 7, 2022)

2x2 Ao5: 3.06 (ok)

2.36 R' U F U2 R U2 R U' R2
3.32 U' F' R2 U2 F U R2 F2 U'
(2.11) F2 U' F R' F2 U R' F'
3.52 R2 U F2 U' R2 U' F U2 F2 U'
(4.67) F2 R F' U R' U R2 F2 U2


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 7, 2022)

PB!

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-05-07 
Average of 5: 11.11

Solves: 
1. 10.80 U' R2 B2 L' U2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 U2 L' F R U' L F' L' D F 
2. 10.25 U F' U' F2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 R' B' L' R2 U' B F' R'
3. 10.22 U2 R B2 F' R2 B2 D2 F L2 F' L2 U2 R2 L' B' R U' F R2 B' 
4. 13.58 U2 B R L' U D F' U L' B' L2 B D2 R2 F U2 B D2 B' D2 B 
5. 12.29 R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B D2 B L2 D2 F2 L U L B R2 D' L' F


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 7, 2022)

Does anyone have any tips to become sub-10?


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 8, 2022)

Average of 5: 12.20​5/8/2022

3x3


1. 12.20
2. (12.57)
3. 12.19
4. 12.22
5. (7.75) (PB2)


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 9, 2022)

PB 2x2 Single- 0.68

CSTIMER WHAT THE HECK

0.68 - F' R F' U2 R' F2 U2 R' U'

Thank god I drilled my CLL's for hours


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 9, 2022)

Ikr
Cstimer has been hacked


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 9, 2022)

What?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 9, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Nah he's just saying that recently CStimer has been giving him (and me also) ridiculously easy scrambles.


Ah man, I wish that was true...
I just tried the "hardest scramble" from J perm's vid, saw the cross and thought "this happens to me all the time"
*sigh*
Edit: I accidentally posted it early imsoom chill


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 13, 2022)

0.997 (Stackmat)

Scramble: F2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2

Solution:

z2
U' R U R' U' R U' R' U


----------



## abunickabhi (May 13, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Average of 5: 12.20​5/8/2022
> 
> 3x3
> 
> ...


Good luck for sub-11.5 yo.

You can do it,


----------



## Imsoosm (May 13, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> 0.997 (Stackmat)
> 
> Scramble: F2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2
> 
> ...


You know LS?


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 13, 2022)

Only a few cases, thankfully this was one of them. I predicted the skip and AUF as well but locked up a bit. Still good though!


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 20, 2022)

Just practicing some virtual 2x2 (for fun). I normally average around 23-25 (I am still learning, it's only been two days) but I just got a five move 2.11!

Recon:








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 20, 2022)

And then this?!!









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 20, 2022)

And this!? I am seriously scared. Before the 2.11, I had never had a sub-10 before. Now, I have 3 in the span of 4 solves!









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jun 2, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-01
single: 0.48

Time List:
1. 0.48 R' U R' F' U' R' F2 R' U'

z2 x’
U’ R’ U’ R’ U2

5 STM / 0.48 = 10.42 TPS

PB! And with an original GAN 251 lol


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jun 2, 2022)

Picture: (No video, sadly)


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jun 2, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-01
avg of 12: 2.58

Time List:
1. 2.86 U' F R' F' R F U F R2 U'
2. 1.13 R' U2 F R' U R2 U' F' R2 U'
3. 3.55 F R F U' F2 R' F U2 F R'
4. 3.30 U2 F R' F U2 F U R2 U2
5. (4.01) R' F R2 F' U2 R F' R' U F'
6. 3.02 U2 R' U' F' R2 F' U R2 U
7. (0.47) R' U R' F' U' R' F2 R' U'
8. 3.07 R' F2 U R U2 F U' F U2
9. 1.83 F2 R' U' F2 R' U R F2 U'
10. 2.12 F' U2 F R U R2 F R2 F2 R'
11. 2.57 U' F2 R' F' U2 R F' R' F' U'
12. 2.30 F R F2 U2 R' F U F R2 U'


Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-01
avg of 5: 2.11

Time List:
1. 2.60 R2 U' R U' R2 F U2 F2 R2 
2. 2.13 U R' U' R F2 U' R' U2 F2 R' 
3. (1.03) U2 R F' U' R F U' R2 U 
4. (5.67) F U2 F' U R' F' U F' R2 
5. 1.61 U' R' U' F2 U' F' U2 F R'

Good solves! Quite happy.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 3, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> And this!? I am seriously scared. Before the 2.11, I had never had a sub-10 before. Now, I have 3 in the span of 4 solves!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think I had a stroke watching that recon lol


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jun 3, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Think I had a stroke watching that recon lol


It is really efficient. Totally.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 4, 2022)

Gonna start grinding Skewb, gonna do an ao100 for 2x2 and Skewb each week, (if not, then at least an ao12)

I currently average around 8 seconds, give or take, and I want to be sub-5. I use the beginners method with some intermediate techniques. I use the Gan Standard Skewb. If you want to see any improvement look at my discord.

I will also be grinding 2x2. I am learning CLL and I average 3 ish. My main is the Qiyi MS


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 6, 2022)

Gonna be solving 2x2 on my discord call "grinding 2x2 and skewb"
Please stop by and give any tips or advice
I would also love to talk

Link to join in my signature


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 6, 2022)

I just got the same scramble on Cstimer that I got for my 0.48 (this time I got 0.47). Not staged and LukeSolvesCubes saw it on the discord stream! WHAT


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 6, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I just got the same scramble on Cstimer that I got for my 0.48 (this time I got 0.47). Not staged and LukeSolvesCubes saw it on the discord stream! WHAT


Proof, Same Scramble beat it by .01


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 6, 2022)

Sub-10 mean for 3x3 on LetsCube with @LukeSolvesCubes

1. 8.36
2. 9.37
3. 9.28

Mean: 9.00

PB


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 11, 2022)

Spoiler: My weekly solves........



*Some warm-up 4x4 to try and beat @Abram Grimsley and @Luke Solves Cubes in 4x4.*

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-11
solves/total: 22/22

single
best: 46.39
worst: 1:29.68

mean of 3
current: 1:10.21 (σ = 16.46)
best: 55.11 (σ = 7.55)

avg of 5
current: 1:01.75 (σ = 1.83)
best: 59.19 (σ = 0.49)

avg of 12
current: 1:01.17 (σ = 2.17)
best: 1:00.06 (σ = 2.79)

Average: 1:05.21 (σ = 7.77)
Mean: 1:06.04

Time List:
1. 1:29.68 L F R' L2 B2 D' F U R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 D' B2 L' U Fw2 Rw2 F' L B L F' R' Uw2 L' Fw2 R Uw' B2 Uw D2 B2 Uw' Rw Fw D Fw' Rw2 F' D2
2. 1:09.55 D' R2 U2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 B F R U R D2 R2 B2 L' B R Rw2 B U' Fw2 D2 L2 U Rw2 U R2 D B2 L B2 D Rw' F' L' Fw' U2 Rw Uw' Rw2 Fw' Rw R'
3. 1:23.62 F' U' R' F2 R' U2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 L2 F2 B D' U' R D' U L Uw2 B U' Rw2 B2 R2 U F R2 Uw2 D B' U Rw U Rw2 F2 R Fw' L2 Uw' L' Fw R
4. 1:10.40 L2 D2 B R2 F' D2 B' U2 B U2 R2 L D2 L' D B' F' D2 L' Rw2 B' Uw2 U' F' B D' Rw2 U2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 B L Fw2 F' Uw2 B2 Rw' Fw D' Fw2 Uw' Fw' B U2
5. 56.11 U L2 D' R2 D' B2 U B2 D2 F2 L U2 B L D2 F' L U L2 Rw2 Fw2 B' D2 Rw2 U2 R F' Uw2 B U2 Fw2 U2 D' F' Uw' U B2 Uw2 L Fw' Uw D2 Fw' F' Uw
6. 1:14.15 U2 L2 B' D2 U2 F L2 R2 F2 R2 F' L U2 F' L F R D' L' D2 Rw2 U' Rw2 F D' Rw2 Uw2 F2 D' F' Rw2 U' Rw Fw2 L D' R2 B' U Uw Fw B Uw' Fw' R
7. 1:10.19 D2 L' F U' B' U' R' L2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 Rw2 U Rw2 Fw2 B' Uw2 B' D2 U2 R2 Uw2 B2 D' Rw' B' Rw2 F D Fw2 L' U' Uw' Fw D2 L' Fw
8. 58.62 F2 D2 L2 D L2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U L F L F' U F R2 U' F Rw2 Fw2 U2 F Rw2 B' Uw2 L' F' R F' B' D2 U F Uw U Rw2 Uw' R Rw Fw Uw' D L
9. 1:19.55 F U' F2 B' D' F' D' L' U R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 L F2 L D2 L Uw2 R2 Uw2 R' Uw2 B' L2 B F' Uw2 F' D2 Uw L' F2 Uw2 R' U' Rw Fw' R' F' Rw' Fw Rw2
10. 46.39 D2 R B2 R F2 U2 L B2 U2 B2 R U' B2 U' F' U2 L' B2 Uw2 R U2 Rw2 F' R2 F Uw2 L2 Fw2 R' Uw Fw2 L' D U Rw2 Fw Rw B Rw Fw' Rw B D2
11. 59.47 F D2 L2 B2 D2 F L2 B' U2 B U2 D L' U R D' R2 U' F L' Uw2 R' F' Rw2 Fw2 L2 F2 Uw2 L' F' Rw2 Uw2 B2 Uw R2 L F2 Uw Rw' B' U' L F' Rw' B
12. 59.48 F U L F' D' B R B2 R' F2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 R D' B' Uw2 Fw2 D B' U B2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 F2 D' L2 D Rw U' F' D' Fw U2 Rw Uw D' R' D2 L2
13. 59.48 F2 U2 F' B2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' B' D2 U L' B D B Rw2 D' Fw2 L' B2 Rw2 U D Rw2 D L Fw2 L Fw U' Rw2 L F2 D2 Uw Fw' Uw2 F Rw2 L R'
14. 1:04.93 U2 D' F R' L U F U' R U' D' R2 D' L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U Uw2 Fw2 F' D' Fw2 F2 U2 Rw2 U Fw2 D2 B U2 Rw' F' U L2 Fw' Rw L' Fw2 Uw U' L R2
15. 1:03.83 R2 L' U R B R' F2 L B' R2 U2 F' R2 D2 F2 R2 B' U2 R2 D Fw2 Rw2 L D Rw2 D2 F2 D' Fw2 L' D2 L2 Fw B R' F' D' Fw' Rw U Fw Uw' Rw2 U F
16. 59.38 B2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 F L' R' F2 U' R U' L' D Uw2 Rw2 U' B' D Rw2 B Uw2 B' D Fw2 B2 U Rw R2 U2 L R' U' Uw Rw Fw' L2 B Rw' Fw2
17. 53.83 D2 L2 R' D2 F2 D2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 R2 B' L R2 B L' U' L2 D' U' Rw2 D2 F' Rw2 F' R Uw2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 R2 F U F Uw' Rw2 L' B Fw' U2 L Fw' Uw F D'
18. 1:03.83 B D2 B' U2 F U2 R2 F' D2 L2 R2 F2 L R U L' R2 B L2 D' F2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 D Rw2 B R2 B' D2 U' B2 Rw' U' F R' U' B D Rw' Fw L Uw B' R'
19. 59.83 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 F' L' F2 U B' F' D L' B2 F2 Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 L' Fw2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B' Uw U F U' R2 Rw F Uw F' Rw2 R Uw F
20. 1:01.03 L' B' D' F2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' R F2 D' F' U2 L' R' U' Fw2 U B Rw2 U D' F' B' U Rw2 Uw2 L2 U L' D2 B' Rw D2 Fw Uw Rw' B' R2 Fw' L2
21. 1:00.39 D R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U B2 U2 R' B2 F' D F R2 U' L' F Rw2 B D Rw2 Uw2 L2 F' U' F' D' U' F2 L' F' Rw' U' F2 B2 Rw Uw' Rw2 R' Fw' U2 B
22. 1:29.21 U R' L' F' R2 U2 L' D F2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' L D Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 U F2 Rw2 R' Fw2 D L' Uw2 D2 B' D2 Fw' R2 B' Rw Uw' Fw' L' F' R2 Fw

*Some 2x2:*

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-11
solves/total: 202/205

single
best: 0.99
worst: 10.59

mean of 3
current: 2.44 (σ = 0.53)
best: 2.26 (σ = 1.89)

avg of 5
current: 2.74 (σ = 0.41)
best: 2.26 (σ = 0.11)

avg of 12
current: DNF (σ = 1.75)
best: 3.15 (σ = 1.42)

avg of 100
current: 4.06 (σ = 1.27)
best: 3.82 (σ = 1.07)

Average: 3.94 (σ = 1.13)
Mean: 3.98

Time List:
1. 3.89 R2 U2 R' U R' F2 U F R'
2. 3.71 U' R' U F2 R' F U R2 U'
3. 3.71 F R' F U2 R F' R F2 R'
4. 3.82 F' U R2 U' F' U2 F' R2 F' R'
5. 3.28 F' U R' F R F' U R' F'
6. 4.34 U2 F' U R' U2 R F R' U'
7. 3.16 R' F' U F' R2 U R' U F'
8. 3.46 F2 U F' U F' R F2 R2 U2
9. 3.69 R' F' U2 R F' R F U2 R2
10. 3.53 U R' F R' F R' U' R U'
11. 4.04 U2 F2 R2 U R F2 U R2 F'
12. 3.55 R2 U' F2 R U' F' R2 F' R'
13. 1.99 R F R2 U2 R' U F R' F2 R'
14. 4.54 R' U' F U' F' U' R2 F U'
15. 2.11 F U R' F2 U R F R2 U'
16. 3.55 R' U' F' U R' F R' F R2
17. 2.21 U' R2 U' F2 R U2 R2 U' F2
18. 5.75 R2 F R2 U' R F R U' F'
19. 2.26 U F U' F2 U' R U' F' R U'
20. 3.67 U2 F U R' U2 F' U R2 U
21. 2.92 R' U2 F' U2 F' U R U' R2
22. 3.67 R' F R' F2 U R2 F' R' F
23. 4.82 U R2 U R' F2 U2 R U' R'
24. 2.84 U R U' F' R2 U2 F R' F
25. 3.94 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 F' U2 F2 R2
26. 3.46 R U' R2 F' R2 F' R U2 R'
27. 2.84 F' U F' R2 F R U F' U'
28. 7.08 R F2 R U F2 U F U' R' U'
29. 4.38 U' R U' F2 U2 R U2 R' F2
30. 4.21 R' U F U2 R' F U' F2 U'
31. 3.92 F U2 F' U F' U2 F' R' F2 R'
32. 3.41 F2 R F2 R U' R F' U2 F2 U'
33. 4.67 F U' F2 U' R2 F R2 F U'
34. 2.67 R U' F U' R2 F2 U' R U' F2
35. 2.38 F2 R' F' R' U' F R2 U' F' R'
36. 3.12 R2 U R U2 F' U R' U R' F2
37. 2.48 U R2 F' U' R U F' R2 F
38. 7.37 F U' R2 F R' U F2 U F'
39. 4.51 U F' U R' F' R F' U F'
40. 3.40 R F U2 F R' F U' R U2
41. 3.31 F2 U2 F' R2 F R' F U R
42. 4.31 U' R' F' U2 F R F U' R'
43. 4.09 U' R2 F R' F' R F2 R' U'
44. 3.31 U' R U' F2 U' R' U R U2
45. 4.30 U' R2 U R2 F' U' R F' R2
46. 3.00 R2 F' R U' R' F' U2 F' U' R'
47. 2.32 F U' R2 U2 R' F' U F' R2
48. 3.55 U F R2 F' U F' R2 U2 F' R'
49. 3.54 R' F R' U2 R' F2 R F U2 R'
50. 3.78 F2 R' F R' F R' F R' U'
51. 2.90 F R' F' R2 F2 R' F2 U F'
52. 2.93 F' U' F' R2 F' U2 F' U R'
53. 6.09+ R2 F' R' U2 F2 R' F2 R F'
54. 4.88 R' F' R2 F2 U R2 F' R' U'
55. 3.19 R' F2 U2 R F' U2 F2 U' F'
56. 2.43 F' U' F2 U F2 U' R2 F2 R'
57. 7.98 U2 F' U' F2 U' R F U R2
58. 3.07 F R U' F' R' U' F2 U2 F'
59. 6.11+ U' R2 F R2 F2 U' R' F' U
60. 6.61+ R' U' F2 U F2 R2 F' U F'
61. 3.56 U2 R F R' U' R F2 R' F2 R'
62. 5.13 R U2 R' F' R2 F' R2 U2 F'
63. 3.99 F2 R2 F' R' F R2 F2 R' U'
64. 3.50 U F R' U F' U2 F2 U2 F'
65. 7.44 R2 F2 R' F R2 F U R' U
66. 6.47 F U2 F' U' R U2 R2 F' R2
67. 3.23 R' U F R' F2 R F2 R' U2
68. 3.95 R U' R' F2 R' U' F U2 F'
69. 5.15 F' U' F2 R F2 U2 F' R2 F'
70. 2.30 U' R U R' U F U F' R'
71. 7.27+ F' R U' R2 F R U2 F2 R2
72. 1.23 F2 U F' R2 F' U' F2 U F
73. 3.83 U F' U' F2 R U F2 U F'
74. 7.29+ U F2 R2 F' U R F U2 F2
75. 4.12 R' U2 R2 F R2 U' R' F R2
76. 0.99 F2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2
77. 2.39 U2 R2 F' R' F' R U R' U'
78. 4.06 R U' R F' R U2 R U' F
79. 2.94 U' F' U F' R U2 F2 R U'
80. 6.05 U' R' F' R' F2 U R' F2 R' U'
81. 3.21 F' R2 F' R U2 F R2 U2 F
82. 4.96 R' F' R F' U' F' U2 F2 R
83. 3.52 R' U' R2 U F2 R U2 R' U'
84. 2.63 R2 U F2 R' U F' R2 F' U F2
85. 3.40 F2 U2 F2 U R F R U' F'
86. 3.73 F' R2 F U' F2 U2 F' R' U2
87. 4.67 U2 F2 R U' F R' F R F
88. 3.15 F2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U F' U'
89. 3.59 U' R2 U F R2 U' F' R' U'
90. 3.74 F R' F R F2 U' R' F2 R2
91. 3.33 U' R2 F' U R' U' R2 U' R'
92. 5.79 F' R' U2 R2 F' R' U2 R U2
93. 3.52 U2 F2 U R' U2 F U F' U R'
94. 3.24 U R' F R U2 R2 U' R' F2
95. 4.03 F' R U' R U R F2 U F'
96. 6.02 R U2 F R F2 U' R U R2
97. 2.81 U' F' U F2 U R' F' U2 R'
98. 3.15 F2 R2 F R' U R' F U2 R'
99. 5.20 U2 R2 F R' U2 F U' F U
100. 2.75 R F' U' R' U2 F R2 U2 R2
101. 3.80 U' R F R2 U2 F U' F2 R' U2
102. 1.76 F' R2 U F R2 U' R2 F' U' R
103. 3.28 F' R2 U' R U' F U F R2
104. 5.21 U' F R F' U F' U2 F' R'
105. 4.59+ U R2 F U2 F U' F' R' U'
106. 4.08 F U R F U2 F R F2 U'
107. 6.08+ F2 R F' R' U F2 R' U2 F'
108. 4.14 U' R F' U' F2 U' F U2 R'
109. 4.64 R U2 R U R2 U' F2 U' F
110. 3.76 R' F2 R U' R2 U' R F2 R'
111. 5.05 F' R U2 F' R F R' F U2
112. 3.53 R2 U2 F2 U F R2 F2 R' F2
113. 4.61 R2 F R' F' U2 F' U F U2
114. 4.59 U F2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R'
115. 4.15 F2 R' F2 R' F U F2 U2 R'
116. 3.61 R2 F U2 R' F2 U2 F R' U'
117. 4.03 R2 U2 F' U R U' F' U R
118. 3.22 R' F R F U R U2 F R2
119. 4.09 R' F R F' U2 R2 U2 R' U
120. 3.99 F2 U' F R2 U2 F R F2 R
121. 1.90 U R' U2 F2 R' F U' F U2
122. 4.03 F U F' U' R U2 F2 R' U'
123. 3.59 U' F2 R F' U2 R' U' R' F R2
124. 5.77 F R F' U F2 R U' F' R'
125. 4.34 F R2 U2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 F'
126. 6.85 U2 F2 U R' F R U' F R'
127. 3.82 U2 F' R2 F' R F2 R U2 R2
128. 3.81 F2 U2 F R2 U2 R' U F' U
129. 1.98 F U' R2 U R F2 U' R' U
130. 3.46 U' F' U' F R2 F2 U' F2 R'
131. 4.88 F R' U2 R' U F U2 R F'
132. 4.94 F2 R F' U F' R F' U F'
133. 2.90 F U R' F2 U F U2 F2 R2 F'
134. 4.49 U' R' F2 R' U' F R' F R2
135. 3.89 R' U R' F R2 U R2 U' F'
136. 3.16 F U2 F' U2 F R F2 U' F
137. 3.00 F2 U2 F U' F U' F R' U'
138. 3.83 R' U2 F R' F2 U R2 U R'
139. 3.22 F2 U2 F' R U' F U2 F U R'
140. 10.59 F R' F R2 U' R F2 R' F'
141. 4.26 U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 F'
142. 10.55 F U' R F' R F R2 F2 R'
143. 0.99 R2 F U F' U2 R2 F R F
144. 1.35 U F U2 R2 F U F' U' F'
145. 4.43 U F2 U R' U R' U' R F
146. 4.39 R' F' R2 F U R2 U R' F'
147. 4.54 F R' F' U2 F' R' U' F' R2 F'
148. 1.89 R' U2 R2 F U2 R' U' F2 U2
149. 1.16 R2 U' F' R' U R F' U2 F'
150. 6.86+ U F' U2 R F' R' F2 R2 U'
151. 2.45 U R U' R2 F' R U F U
152. 5.09 F' U R' F R U' R U' F2 U
153. 3.34 F' U2 R U' F' R U2 R F
154. 2.89 U' F2 R2 U R' U2 F' R2 F2
155. 5.52 U' F' R2 F2 R' F' U F' R2 F'
156. 3.52 F U' R' F2 U F' U F R F'
157. 6.46 R' F' R F2 R F2 U2 F2 U'
158. 7.02 R2 U' R F U' R2 F2 R' F
159. 2.78 R' U2 F2 R' U' F R' F' R2
160. 3.65 R U R U2 R F2 U R U
161. 2.19 U2 R' U' F2 R2 U R F2 R'
162. 2.39 F R2 F2 R' F' U F2 R' U'
163. 2.21 R2 U' R F' U2 R' F U R2
164. 3.39 R F' R U' R U R2 U2 F
165. 1.74 U2 F2 R' U2 F R' F2 R' U'
166. 3.90 U2 F' R F' U2 R U2 R' F'
167. 4.80 F U2 R' F' R2 F' U R2 U'
168. 3.57 F' U' R F2 R2 U R' F' R'
169. 4.15 U F2 R2 U' F R' F' U2 R
170. 6.88 F' R2 F2 R' F2 R' F' U F'
171. 3.85 R F' R2 U2 F U2 R F' U2
172. 3.63 F R U F U2 F2 R2 U2 F'
173. 3.79 F' R' F2 U F' R U2 F2 R' U'
174. 4.38 U2 R2 F R F' U' R2 U2 F'
175. 1.96 U2 R F U' R U2 F' R' F'
176. 4.10 R F2 R F U' F R' U' F2
177. 4.03 R' F R2 F2 R' U R2 F' R2
178. 4.85 R' F2 R' F2 R U' F U R2 U'
179. DNF(3.51) R' U' F2 U' F U' F2 R U
180. 2.69 R2 F' R' F2 R F2 U' F' R'
181. 6.62 R F' U' F' R2 U2 R' F U' F2
182. 6.61 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 F R2 F' U2
183. 3.20 R F' R2 U' R U2 R' F2 R2
184. 2.60 R' U' R' F U2 R' F R2 F
185. 5.34 F U2 F U R2 F2 R' F' R2
186. 3.29 R U2 F' U2 R' U' R' F' R
187. 2.72 F R F2 R U F2 U F2 U'
188. 3.63 U F' R2 F' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
189. 4.91 F2 R U' R' F U' R' U2 R F'
190. 4.16 R' F' R F2 U' R' F2 R' F2 R2
191. 5.81 R2 U R2 U2 R' U F' U' F'
192. 4.87 U' R2 U F R2 F2 R' F U
193. 6.10 U R F' U F U2 F2 U2 R'
194. 3.84 U' R U2 R U R U2 F2 R'
195. 3.06 U2 F' R2 F2 U R' U2 F' R2
196. 5.89 R F' R U' R2 U R2 F' R
197. 5.87+ R' U' F' R2 U F' R2 F R'
198. 1.68 U' F2 R2 F' U' F2 U F2 U'
199. 3.71 U R F U2 R' F' R2 F R
200. DNF(0.32) U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' F U' F'
201. DNF(0.28) F' R2 U' F R' U' R2 F R2
202. 2.91 R2 F U2 F' U2 R F2 R2 U
203. 3.03 U' R2 F R' F' U F U' F'
204. 2.27 F R U' R2 U F R2 U2 R' U2
205. 2.01 U' F U' R' F' U2 F U2 F2

*Some 3x3:*

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-11
solves/total: 168/170

single
best: 8.37
worst: 21.95

mean of 3
current: 12.11 (σ = 0.74)
best: 9.70 (σ = 1.14)

avg of 5
current: 12.31 (σ = 0.42)
best: 10.88 (σ = 0.91)

avg of 12
current: 12.32 (σ = 0.85)
best: 11.68 (σ = 1.79)

avg of 100
current: 12.89 (σ = 1.72)
best: 12.89 (σ = 1.72)

Average: 13.41 (σ = 1.77)
Mean: 13.42

Time List:
1. 15.10 L2 B' D2 F U2 R2 B' D2 L2 B2 D' R' F2 U F' D L F2 D2
2. 15.73 U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F' L2 D2 B' L' B U' B F' R U2 B' R B
3. 14.31 R' B L2 F2 R2 F U2 F U2 R2 B R2 F' R' D2 R F D R' B' F'
4. 11.86 L D' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 R U L' F' L R' U' B2
5. 12.41 D' B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 L U2 B2 F2 R' F' R B2 U
6. 12.92 L2 D B' L B' R' L2 F R L2 F' L2 D2 B' R2 F U2 B' R2 F2
7. 10.35 L D' B U R L2 U R2 U2 R' U2 F2 R U2 D2 L' F2 L B2 D
8. 12.89 U B2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 B2 U B2 F D F2 R' B' F L R2
9. 12.75 B' R' B2 L D2 R B2 F2 L U2 L F2 R2 D U' L' U2 F' U2 F R2
10. 14.45 D' F B2 R' U' B L F2 L2 D' F2 D B2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U2 F' R'
11. 13.99 D B2 D B L' D2 R B2 U' B L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' D2 B2 U2 B2 R2
12. 12.37 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 U R U2 L2 D L2 D B L F D
13. 12.85 F2 D2 B2 L U2 F2 L F2 U2 R U2 D' F' D' L' R' U' R' D2 B2 R2
14. 13.67 R2 D2 B2 L2 F L2 F2 D2 U2 B' R2 U R2 U R D' L B F2 U
15. 15.34 D L' U' F D2 R2 B2 U' R U2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 B U2 B' D2 L2
16. 12.46 R2 D B2 F2 D R2 D' L2 U2 F2 D2 R' B L' D2 U R' B' F R'
17. 18.87 B' U' D2 F2 D2 B F2 U2 F' L2 D2 R' D2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' B
18. 14.56 D' B' U2 F U2 R2 B' D2 L2 F U2 B2 L2 U F2 R B2 F U L F2
19. 15.20 U' F' D2 R' F2 D2 R2 F2 R' D2 L2 F2 R D' R2 F D' U L2 U'
20. 16.94 D R2 U B2 U B2 D' L2 F' R2 D L' R B' R D B2 F
21. 18.17 U D B' R' U L' F D L U L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U B2 U' F2 R2 F2
22. 15.56 F L' F2 D F2 R2 U R2 D2 U' L2 D2 B' L F' D' R2 B D R
23. 16.85 D R2 D' F2 R2 U L2 D' B2 R2 B2 L' U2 B' F R U2 B' R' U
24. 15.56 R U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D B2 U' F2 B' D' L U' L' F2 R' B2
25. 16.28 F' D2 F2 R F2 R2 F2 R D2 U2 B2 F2 R U' R2 D' U2 F' L' R2 D2
26. 14.16 D' L2 U' B2 U B R2 F L' D' B2 D B2 L2 U D F2 B2
27. 15.29 D2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 B F' U2 F' U F L U' L B2 D B' R B2
28. 13.83 U B D F U D' R' B D2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D L2 U' D' R2 L' B2
29. 19.53 B2 U' B2 D L2 D L2 D B2 F2 U' F' U' B2 F2 R B2 D2 L2 B'
30. 13.61 U B' R' U B' D2 R B' R L' U2 L D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' D
31. 16.14 F R2 U2 F2 R2 B D2 F' D2 B U B L' F' L B' R F L2
32. 11.61 F' B2 D' L2 D2 R2 U R2 D L2 F2 D2 R' F U2 L' F U B2 R2 U
33. 14.29 U' B' D R' F L U L F2 R2 L2 F2 L2 B' D2 B U2 B R' B2
34. 13.07 F L2 B U2 R B' D' L F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U L2 U' L2 F2 B2
35. 12.66 L2 U' F' R2 D' B R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' L
36. 11.72 L' B L U F' U R L2 U2 L2 F' B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B L2 F2 U F'
37. 18.55 B2 D L2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 U F2 U F2 L' U' B F L' B' D' R' F2
38. 16.00 L2 D F2 U' F' U' L' D' B' L2 U2 L U2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R' D2 B2
39. 10.10 L2 U' R2 D' R2 U L2 R2 U' R2 D' B' U' R F' L B' D' L2 B R'
40. 13.34 L' U2 B2 D2 U2 B U2 F R2 F' D2 F R' F L2 U' L' B F2 U
41. 13.56 F U2 L' D2 L2 B2 R U2 B2 D2 R D2 B2 F' U B2 F2 L R2 B2 R
42. 15.07 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 R2 F L R B2 D F2 U B F'
43. 11.95 R L2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 F D' R' B U' L B' F' U'
44. 10.87 B' D' L' R2 U2 L F2 L2 R D2 F2 D2 F2 B U' L D U' B' F'
45. 12.41 F2 L2 B F U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 L' B F2 L' B R' U2 R D
46. 15.14 B2 R' B2 D2 L2 F2 R' B2 F2 R' U F2 R2 D' B' L D2 F' U L
47. 18.22 D B' D R' F U2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 F D2 F L2 F2 L2 B U2 F2
48. 17.31 L2 R2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 U2 F D2 B2 R2 U' F L' F U' B R2 U' F2
49. 14.42 R B2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 B' D' F2 R' D2 B' L D
50. 16.07 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 U' B' U' B L D' F' U' B R2
51. 11.66+ U' B2 R' D' L F2 B' D F' B U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B' L2 U2 F2
52. 13.18 R' L' B2 U' R2 B' U L2 F2 D2 L' U2 L' D2 R2 B2 L U2 F' D'
53. 9.55 B2 L' B L2 B U2 F' U2 B R2 B' D2 U2 B2 U R2 B' R2 F D R'
54. 14.90 U' B R2 B2 D' B2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 D U F2 R' D' F U F2 U R2
55. 12.93 F2 B2 D2 L' U R' U B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B D2 F R2 F2 L U
56. 16.17 R2 U2 F2 D B2 R B D' F D' B2 R2 U' B2 D B2 U' L2 B2 L2
57. 14.51 L D2 B U F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D U' B2 R' D' U' F' D2 R'
58. 13.59 F2 L2 B R2 U2 F2 L2 F' U2 F2 R U' L D' R F' L' U R'
59. 11.04 L D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L' R2 F2 L' R' B D' F D2 U F2 L B' F'
60. 13.75 F2 R U' F2 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 D U2 R2 F' D' U' L2 F U' F'
61. 14.05 D B U' R2 L F' B2 U' L2 D2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 F' B' R2 L'
62. 11.38 D L' F U' R2 U2 F D' L' U' L2 U R2 L2 U F2 D F2 U2 L2 D'
63. 12.66 U' R2 B2 R2 U F2 D F2 D' R2 B2 D2 B U' R D' R F2 U' B' D'
64. 16.75 D B' R2 D2 U2 B R2 F U2 B L2 D2 F2 D' L' D U B' F' R2 B'
65. 12.07 B' D R' D2 L2 B2 F2 L D2 R B2 U2 R2 D' L2 R' D2 B D2 R2
66. 18.98 U L F L B' U F R' L' B2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B
67. 12.45 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 D F2 D2 L U R' F' R' F2 L' B2 D2 U'
68. 13.69 L2 U2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U F2 R' D2 L' F D' R' D2 B' U2 R2
69. 15.47 F D' L' U' L2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 D R' B' U' L U' R F'
70. 14.44 F U R L2 D2 R D R2 L U2 L' U2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 F2 L2 F D'
71. 11.08 U2 F' L' U2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 R2 D L2 U' B D2 U2 B' L D' R
72. 16.05 L' F R' B2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' L R2 B2 U' F' R' B2
73. 14.11 B U B2 R2 B2 D' U' B2 L D' F R' B U' R' B2 L'
74. 11.74 U F' U' R' D2 L' D' B D2 L2 D2 F2 L' F2 L' B2 D2 R' F
75. 12.93 L2 D' U' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' B' R' U2 R2 F L' R U F2
76. 10.46 L D2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 L2 B U' B U L F2 U B'
77. 12.16 U2 L' D B D2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 B' U2 R2 F U F2 D' L2 U2 R' D'
78. 14.15 L U2 B2 R2 F' R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' R F' L2 D U L B U
79. 12.73 L U2 D' F' U' F L U R' F2 D' F2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 D B2 D
80. 9.56 L2 F R2 F2 U F2 L2 D' B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 L' D' L B' D2 U2 R2
81. 13.34 D2 L' U B2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 D L D' L' F L B
82. 11.44 B D2 L2 D2 U2 R U2 L' F2 L' B2 U2 F L R2 B D' U' L B'
83. 12.47 U L B' D2 F' L2 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 D' L R' F2 U L2 U2 L'
84. 13.58 F2 L2 B D2 F' U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L' B R B2 R' D R' U2 L2 B'
85. 12.45 D2 F U2 R2 F2 D2 F L2 B' F' D' B U2 L2 D' L B U' B
86. 17.14 B2 D2 R2 U B2 U F2 D L2 U B2 L2 R' U B2 L' B' F' D L R2
87. 11.97 F' U' F2 U R' U' F D F2 R2 U' L2 D L2 F2 U' F2 L' F'
88. 14.00 R2 U2 B2 L' B2 U2 R B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U R' U' B D F2 D B2
89. 15.82 F' R2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 F' R2 B' U' F' R' B2 D U2 B D2
90. 13.31 B2 L' D2 L' D R' F' B U2 L F2 U2 L' U2 D2 L' F2 D2 R F
91. 14.73 F' U' R2 U R2 B2 U F2 U B2 F2 U L D L' D' R' D' B' D2
92. 10.62 R' D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L' R2 B2 R D2 F D2 L' U2 L' D F' U2 F2
93. 11.86 U' F' D' F R F2 D' B2 R F2 D2 L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 U L2
94. 10.66 D' F' L' U B2 L' D' F R2 F L2 F D2 R2 F D2 F2 B' D2 L' B
95. 9.80 R F' L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D F2 D' B2 D2 R2 D B' D2 U' B2 L U2
96. 15.76 R2 B2 L' B' R F' B2 U' B2 R2 B' R2 B D2 F' R2 F2 L2 F' U'
97. 12.02 F2 L B U' D2 L2 D F' U2 B2 R2 U2 D2 F' U2 L2 B' L F'
98. 11.76 U' L U F' B R' B' L' U2 R F2 U2 R F2 U2 D2 R B2 R B U
99. 12.11 L' F2 U' L2 F' U' D' R U' B' U2 R2 B L2 B' D2 B R2 F2 U2
100. 14.08 F' D' B2 U2 F2 L F2 L D2 R2 U2 F2 D' B' L2 D U' R D'
101. 14.82 U F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 U' R2 U B D' B' L B F U R2 D2
102. 13.55 U R' D F' B2 R B R2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' B2 D R2 B2 L B'
103. 14.38 U2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L D2 R' D2 F2 L U R F2 R' U F R' U' F'
104. 15.40 L' D2 B2 L2 R2 F R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R2 U' F' L' B U2 F L F
105. 9.18 R B L2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 L' F U' B U' F' U2
106. 12.56 D F R' B2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 F' R2 L2 U2 R2 B L2 R' F
107. DNF(21.72) D F' L2 F' D2 B2 D2 F U2 B' L2 D2 U2 R' U F D2 U' L' D
108. 15.60 D F2 U' R' U' R2 F' D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 R' F'
109. 13.25 R' F2 R2 F' R2 B' L B D U2 R2 F2 U2 B R2 B U2 D2 B' D2
110. 14.56 D B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 L' F2 R' U2 B F U' B' L2
111. DNF(17.80) D B2 R U F2 D F' R L' F' R2 B U2 B' U2 B L2 F' U2 R2 F'
112. 10.55 L D2 B' R2 B D2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 F2 L U2 R U R2 U2 F2 D2
113. 14.02 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 D R' B F2 R2 B L' R F R
114. 8.82 D2 B' R2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 U2 D F2 L' B' F' R' U' L2 D2
115. 13.60 F' B U' D F' B2 L R2 F R2 D2 F' U2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 B D F'
116. 11.95 L' F2 U2 F' B2 U L2 B D' R B2 U2 L B2 L D2 R' L2 D2 F2 B2
117. 15.63 L2 B2 F' D2 F U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B' D F' D2 F2 U2 R2 F L B2
118. 13.94 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 R F L2 F2 R B U' B' U2 F2
119. 8.37 D2 B D2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 L B' U B2 R' D R2
120. 13.36 F' R2 D2 F' R2 B D2 R2 B' R2 B2 D R2 B2 U' L2 F' D2 L' F'
121. 13.57 F B2 D L2 F2 D F2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L' U' B' R2 F' U2 R B'
122. 14.38 L2 U' B' U2 R D F R F' L2 U' L2 U2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2
123. 12.81 L R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 L U2 B U' B D L2 F'
124. 14.55 B2 D' L D2 F2 R2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' U2 F2 L' U' F2 U2 F' D L R
125. 21.95 U2 B F2 D' B2 L2 D U' R2 F2 D F2 R U F' R2 F' L2 U2
126. 16.15 R D2 R2 B' F2 D2 R2 F' L2 U2 L2 R D L R2 B U2 F U' F2
127. 14.41 B2 U2 R' B U R' F2 D' L2 B2 L' F2 D2 L2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 L F'
128. 13.77 F2 U' R' L B L2 U' D F R2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 D
129. 13.52 F' L D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L F2 L' R2 F2 R F' L' R' U' L2 B' U2 L'
130. 12.49 L' B2 F2 R' D2 F2 R B2 R B2 D2 R D' B2 U' F R2 B2 F U' R'
131. 11.93 D2 B' R' F2 L U2 L D2 F2 L U2 L B' L2 R2 D L2 R' U2
132. 12.29 R2 B2 R' F2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D B2 U2 F L B U2 L' D
133. 15.66 R' B D' L U' D2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 D2 L2 B2
134. 8.42 D R D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 F' L2 F D2 B' R2 B D' F2 U' B L B' U'
135. 13.18 D2 F D2 R2 D2 B F2 L2 F D2 U2 R2 U' R' D' B' R' U' L F'
136. 15.14 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U R2 U2 B R' U L2 B2 D' L F U' R
137. 13.71 R2 D B F L2 D2 F U2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 R' B R2 F2 U2 B' L
138. 12.35 U' L2 D L2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 U B L2 U L B' L' R' B' U B2
139. 14.15 R F2 B' R2 D L' U' R' B' R F2 U2 L F2 D2 F2 L B2 L D2 R'
140. 8.38 D2 F' D2 F' L2 R2 B' L2 D2 B L D F' R F2 R D U2 F' U
141. 10.39 R2 F2 D2 U B2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 D B' R' D F' R' B2 U' B2 F'
142. 10.33 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U R2 U2 L F U B2 L2 D' F U R' B
143. 11.93 B2 R' L2 B' R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 U2 R F' D R B2 D F'
144. 11.94 U' F2 U R2 D' L2 D B2 D' R2 D' R2 F L' B2 D U L2 F2 D2 U2
145. 10.38 D F' U2 F R2 U2 B2 R2 B' D2 L2 R' F2 L' B' F' U B' D2
146. 19.24 R F' U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U L2 F2 U' F2 U' L F' R' D2 F' L' D' R'
147. 15.84 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D' B U2 R B' F' R' U L F2 R2
148. 11.12 D B2 U L2 D2 L2 D' R2 U R2 L' B F D B2 F D F
149. 11.59 U2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 R2 F L D' B' R' F D' B' R2 F
150. 13.51 F2 L2 B R2 D2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 F U' B2 L D' F2 D2 L' F2
151. 14.18 D B R B2 U B2 U' F2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 U F' R2 F R U L F2
152. 12.72 B D2 R B2 D2 R F2 R2 D2 R2 B' D U2 R U B2 F2 D R'
153. 8.93 D2 L' B2 U L B2 U' D2 B2 R2 B' R2 L2 B L2 B' R2 D2 L'
154. 9.74 L F' U2 L' D2 L B2 R D2 U2 R' D2 F2 R2 U B2 R' F' D' R B
155. 16.08 D' B2 U2 R2 U2 L F2 U2 L U2 R' B2 L D L B2 U L2 D2 B L'
156. 14.34 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L' U L B L' R U2 B2 F
157. 10.81 B2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 U F2 B' L' F' U L2 D2 B2 R' F U2
158. 10.40 R2 B2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 B' U2 R2 F' L' R' D' F R U' F' U2 B
159. 13.07 F U2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 R2 B U2 L2 F' L' D F' D U B L' F D2
160. 12.92 L2 B' D2 R' D F' D2 L' U L' B2 D2 R' D2 L' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2
161. 14.27 U B2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B' R2 D2 B' D' R' F U2 R U'
162. 12.91 F2 D L2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 F' U R' B D R2 D' R2 U' R'
163. 12.55 L' D' R2 B U B2 R U2 F' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 D B2 D' F2
164. 10.49 B' R2 B2 D B2 L2 D' F2 D2 U' F R' D' U2 L2 D B' L'
165. 10.26 U L' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D R2 U B2 F2 R D' B D L' U' L R
166. 13.02 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 R B2 L' D2 R U2 R' F' D L R F D2 F D2
167. 11.87 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 B' D2 R2 U' F D' L F2 D2 B L2 U'
168. 12.34 R2 D B U2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 L' D' F2 R' U' B F
169. 12.71 R2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 B' D2 U2 B' U' F R' D' L2 U' R F2
170. 11.29 D B D2 R U2 R B2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F U2 L2 F' L2 B

*And some sad skewb:*

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-11
solves/total: 9/9

single
best: 2.71
worst: 10.15

mean of 3
current: 4.98 (σ = 2.72)
best: 4.98 (σ = 2.72)

avg of 5
current: 5.59 (σ = 2.08)
best: 5.59 (σ = 2.08)

Average: 7.26 (σ = 2.14)
Mean: 7.07

Time List:
1. 6.95 B L' U L' R U L U B
2. 8.42 B' R' U' L R' B' U R'
3. 10.15+ B' R U' L R L' R B
4. 8.84 U' R' L' B L' U' R' U L'
5. 9.80 U L' B R L' B R L' B'
6. 4.55 B' L' R L' U L R B L'
7. 2.71 U' B L' B' U' B' L' B'
8. 7.99 L R U' B' R B' R L' B
9. 4.24 U' L U L' R' B L B

Oops


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 12, 2022)

This may or may not crash your computer:
My 3x3 Single, mo3, ao5, ao12, and ao100 solves!


Spoiler: Some 3x3 PB's



Single: *6.20*
No video and forgot recon 

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-11
mean of 3: *8.98*

Time List:
1. 7.94[Not even a great scramble but my TPS was so good!] L2 U2 F2 R U' B' R B2 R' U L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D L2 D2 L2 U' R2 
2. 9.37 B2 U' R D F R' U F2 R' U2 R' D2 R U2 F2 L' U2 F2 D2 U' B2 
3. 9.63 U2 B2 U2 D' F R2 U L U F' L2 D2 F2 L2 B' D2 B' R2 B' U2 F

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-11
avg of 5: *9.92*

Time List:
1. 9.83 U2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 R' B2 L B2 U2 F L2 D B L' U F' L2 D 
2. 9.92 D' F2 R U2 R F2 U2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 U B U2 L2 F2 L2 D L 
3. (10.93) U2 L' U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 U' B R D L2 F L' 
4. 10.01 R2 D' B2 U' L2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 D B U2 R' U R' U2 L D' F2 
5. (9.28) D' U2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 B' R U2 F D2 L2 D B L

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-11
avg of 12: *10.61*

Time List:
1. 10.39 F' L' R2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 R D' R2 U B' U' F' 
2. (15.39) R U R' D' B' D' B' L' B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 B' 
3. 9.83 U2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 R' B2 L B2 U2 F L2 D B L' U F' L2 D 
4. 9.92 D' F2 R U2 R F2 U2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 U B U2 L2 F2 L2 D L 
5. 10.93 U2 L' U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 U' B R D L2 F L' 
6. 10.01 R2 D' B2 U' L2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 D B U2 R' U R' U2 L D' F2 
7. (9.28) D' U2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 B' R U2 F D2 L2 D B L 
8. 10.38 L2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 B2 F' R2 U' R' B' L2 U2 B' U L' R2 
9. 11.38 R' L2 D L2 F2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 F' U' B F2 L B2 F' D B2 
10. 10.38 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 D R' U2 L' U' F' U2 F' D' U L2 
11. 10.03 B' R2 B' D2 L2 B2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 F2 D F2 L2 R' B' D2 U' F D 
12. 12.83 L2 F R2 B' R2 U' B2 R' D R' U2 L' B2 D2 L U2 R' L'

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-11
avg of 100: *12.35*

Time List:
1. 15.66 R' B D' L U' D2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 D2 L2 B2 
2. (8.42) D R D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 F' L2 F D2 B' R2 B D' F2 U' B L B' U' 
3. 13.18 D2 F D2 R2 D2 B F2 L2 F D2 U2 R2 U' R' D' B' R' U' L F' 
4. 15.14 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U R2 U2 B R' U L2 B2 D' L F U' R 
5. 13.71 R2 D B F L2 D2 F U2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 R' B R2 F2 U2 B' L 
6. 12.35 U' L2 D L2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 U B L2 U L B' L' R' B' U B2 
7. 14.15 R F2 B' R2 D L' U' R' B' R F2 U2 L F2 D2 F2 L B2 L D2 R' 
8. (8.38) D2 F' D2 F' L2 R2 B' L2 D2 B L D F' R F2 R D U2 F' U 
9. 10.39 R2 F2 D2 U B2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 D B' R' D F' R' B2 U' B2 F' 
10. 10.33 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U R2 U2 L F U B2 L2 D' F U R' B 
11. 11.93 B2 R' L2 B' R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 U2 R F' D R B2 D F' 
12. 11.94 U' F2 U R2 D' L2 D B2 D' R2 D' R2 F L' B2 D U L2 F2 D2 U2 
13. 10.38 D F' U2 F R2 U2 B2 R2 B' D2 L2 R' F2 L' B' F' U B' D2 
14. (19.24) R F' U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U L2 F2 U' F2 U' L F' R' D2 F' L' D' R' 
15. 15.84 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D' B U2 R B' F' R' U L F2 R2 
16. 11.12 D B2 U L2 D2 L2 D' R2 U R2 L' B F D B2 F D F 
17. 11.59 U2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 R2 F L D' B' R' F D' B' R2 F 
18. 13.51 F2 L2 B R2 D2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 F U' B2 L D' F2 D2 L' F2 
19. 14.18 D B R B2 U B2 U' F2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 U F' R2 F R U L F2 
20. 12.72 B D2 R B2 D2 R F2 R2 D2 R2 B' D U2 R U B2 F2 D R' 
21. (8.93) D2 L' B2 U L B2 U' D2 B2 R2 B' R2 L2 B L2 B' R2 D2 L' 
22. 9.74 L F' U2 L' D2 L B2 R D2 U2 R' D2 F2 R2 U B2 R' F' D' R B 
23. 16.08 D' B2 U2 R2 U2 L F2 U2 L U2 R' B2 L D L B2 U L2 D2 B L' 
24. 14.34 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L' U L B L' R U2 B2 F 
25. 10.81 B2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 U F2 B' L' F' U L2 D2 B2 R' F U2 
26. 10.40 R2 B2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 B' U2 R2 F' L' R' D' F R U' F' U2 B 
27. 13.07 F U2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 R2 B U2 L2 F' L' D F' D U B L' F D2 
28. 12.92 L2 B' D2 R' D F' D2 L' U L' B2 D2 R' D2 L' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 
29. 14.27 U B2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B' R2 D2 B' D' R' F U2 R U' 
30. 12.91 F2 D L2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 F' U R' B D R2 D' R2 U' R' 
31. 12.55 L' D' R2 B U B2 R U2 F' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 D B2 D' F2 
32. 10.49 B' R2 B2 D B2 L2 D' F2 D2 U' F R' D' U2 L2 D B' L' 
33. 10.26 U L' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D R2 U B2 F2 R D' B D L' U' L R 
34. 13.02 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 R B2 L' D2 R U2 R' F' D L R F D2 F D2 
35. 11.87 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 B' D2 R2 U' F D' L F2 D2 B L2 U' 
36. 12.34 R2 D B U2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 L' D' F2 R' U' B F 
37. 12.71 R2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 B' D2 U2 B' U' F R' D' L2 U' R F2 
38. 11.29 D B D2 R U2 R B2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F U2 L2 F' L2 B 
39. 11.59 F D R2 B2 R L' B2 U' R' F' L2 D2 R2 B R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F2 
40. 13.03 B' R2 B' U2 F' R2 B U2 L2 U2 F' L2 U' R' F2 R' D2 U B' L2 
41. 13.24 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 B2 R' U2 L U R F L2 F U L' D' F' 
42. 13.93 U L2 B L' B2 D R' U R2 F L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 F2 R2 F' 
43. 12.93 R' D B2 U R' F' B U' D F2 L' D2 R U2 L U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 
44. 13.92 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 L F L' B D B2 L D2 R' 
45. 13.95 U2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 U F2 U2 R2 L B2 F' D B F L B L2 R' 
46. (19.48) B2 D F2 D2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 F L R' D L F2 U2 F' L2 
47. 12.11 R2 U L' U2 F2 R2 F R2 B' L2 B' L2 F2 L' B' R U L R D' 
48. 13.43 F2 R' F2 R U2 B2 F2 R B2 F2 L R2 U' B R F D U B2 F' L' 
49. 12.29 L' F' R2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D' R' F' U F D B R2 
50. 9.33 L B2 L2 F R2 B D2 R2 B D2 F2 U L R2 B2 U B D B2 D 
51. (19.33) D L' D R' F' B U F U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 B' D2 B2 U2 D R 
52. 12.33 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 F U L F' R B L D2 F 
53. 12.74 L2 D' L2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 B R2 F' L' U R2 F' U' R 
54. (18.44) B' L U' B' L F2 U' D2 L U2 D2 R' F2 R U2 F2 R' D2 R D' 
55. 12.83 F' U L B D2 L B' U' R F2 R2 F R2 B2 L2 F D2 B R2 F' 
56. 12.37 R L2 U L' F2 B' U' R L D R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 
57. 13.82 D2 R2 D2 B2 R' F2 R D2 U2 B2 R' B D B2 D R D U2 F L 
58. 13.28 B U2 F2 L2 R2 F D2 B' R2 D2 U' L U' F' D F D' U R B' 
59. 12.22 U' D' F' D' F' L B' D R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 D2 R' D2 
60. 13.21 R B D F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D U2 L2 U' B U2 L' D2 F R2 B D2 
61. 12.84 L' B' R2 D L2 D B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D B2 D L D2 L2 F2 U B2 D 
62. 12.93 B R2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 D R D' B2 F D R' F2 
63. 10.98 U2 L D F' U D' L' U F2 B R2 D2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 F 
64. 10.92 D R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B' D L' U L2 R D2 R U' B 
65. 11.93 U' B' L2 F2 U F2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 R2 B R F D2 R' U' B' 
66. 14.93 D L U L2 B D' R B2 D' F2 D B2 L2 U2 D' L2 U L2 B R' 
67. 11.01 D L D2 U2 B' D2 B L2 B' L2 D2 L2 B' F' L D B' L' U2 L' D' 
68. 13.92 L2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' F' R2 D2 B D' R' D U 
69. 12.03 D2 L' U2 B2 R B2 F2 R2 U2 L B2 F D F U2 F2 D L D2 F' 
70. 12.93 F' R2 B2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 F D2 L2 D2 L' R' D' L U' B U R' U' 
71. 10.39 F' L' R2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 R D' R2 U B' U' F' 
72. 15.39 R U R' D' B' D' B' L' B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 B' 
73. 9.83 U2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 R' B2 L B2 U2 F L2 D B L' U F' L2 D 
74. 9.92 D' F2 R U2 R F2 U2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 U B U2 L2 F2 L2 D L 
75. 10.93 U2 L' U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 U' B R D L2 F L' 
76. 10.01 R2 D' B2 U' L2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 D B U2 R' U R' U2 L D' F2 
77. (9.28) D' U2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 B' R U2 F D2 L2 D B L 
78. 10.38 L2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 B2 F' R2 U' R' B' L2 U2 B' U L' R2 
79. 11.38 R' L2 D L2 F2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 F' U' B F2 L B2 F' D B2 
80. 10.38 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 D R' U2 L' U' F' U2 F' D' U L2 
81. 10.03 B' R2 B' D2 L2 B2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 F2 D F2 L2 R' B' D2 U' F D 
82. 12.83 L2 F R2 B' R2 U' B2 R' D R' U2 L' B2 D2 L U2 R' L' 
83. 13.84 F' L2 D2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' D2 F R B' D U' F2 R2 B' L B2 D' 
84. 14.84 L' B' L' D' L2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 D' L' U' L' B D' F' L' 
85. (17.36) F' B D F R' F' U2 L R2 F R2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 B D' 
86. 13.74 D B D L2 F2 D2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R F U R U2 R U' L' 
87. 12.36 R2 D' U' F2 U R2 D F2 L2 U2 B' R2 D' F2 L' U2 L2 R2 F' R 
88. 12.13 B' U2 L' U R B D' F R2 L2 B U2 B2 L2 F' R2 U2 R2 D' B 
89. 12.74 B' D2 L D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L' B U' F' L2 B2 R' D2 R2 
90. 17.33 L' U2 F' L2 D2 L2 F L2 B L2 F R' D2 B' R B2 U L2 F' 
91. 12.42 U2 R L' D2 F' L' B D F2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 B2 L2 U' B2 R B 
92. 12.11 L' U F2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 D F2 U2 L' F U2 B D' B' D2 B2 F2 
93. 10.13 F U2 L D2 B' L2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 F D2 F R' U F' D U' L' D2 
94. 10.28 U R2 L F R F2 R D L2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U' B' L' 
95. 10.28 R2 U2 B2 D2 R F2 L2 U2 F2 L B2 L F' L2 R' D F D F' U R' 
96. 12.49+ R B' D2 R2 B2 R B2 R' D2 U2 B2 L' D2 R U' L B L' R D B2 
97. 11.83 U2 B' F2 R2 D2 B2 F' L2 D2 L2 F' R D B' F' D' F2 L2 B2 
98. (7.94[Not even a great scramble but my TPS was so good!]) L2 U2 F2 R U' B' R B2 R' U L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D L2 D2 L2 U' R2 
99. 9.37 B2 U' R D F R' U F2 R' U2 R' D2 R U2 F2 L' U2 F2 D2 U' B2 
100. 9.63 U2 B2 U2 D' F R2 U L U F' L2 D2 F2 L2 B' D2 B' R2 B' U2 F


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 12, 2022)

So, I am planning to buy a bunch of cubes, for different events that I 
a) want to try
b) already do

So, I am getting:

A Yuhu V2 mega
A Moyu WRM Maglev

Anything else you would recommend? I would probably want to get this before the end of the week. Thanks!


----------



## Timona (Jul 12, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> So, I am planning to buy a bunch of cubes, for different events that I
> a) want to try
> b) already do
> 
> ...


Do you do Square-1 already? If not get the MGC.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 12, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> So, I am planning to buy a bunch of cubes, for different events that I
> a) want to try
> b) already do
> 
> ...





baseballjello67 said:


> Anything else you would recommend? I would probably want to get this before the end of the week. Thanks!


Wow! a 21x21?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 12, 2022)

Timona said:


> Do you do Square-1 already? If not get the MGC.


Don't really like squan, no. Looking for any 2x2, 3x3, or skewb. Maybe the MGC Elite V2. Is it any good?


Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Wow! a 21x21?


Bruh.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 21, 2022)

hows the gan 12?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 21, 2022)

Insane. Absolutely amazing. The angstrom lubes (I got the Angstrom version) work well with the fast speed and the catching issue is minimal. New main for sure!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 22, 2022)

PB MEAN!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-22
mean of 3: 8.86

Time List:
1. 7.51 F' B2 R' D2 L U2 R F2 L' D2 L2 U2 F' U L' B2 D' B F D
2. 8.51 D' R2 U2 B' F2 R2 D2 B' L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L B2 F U' R2 U' F' L2
3. 10.56 U' L U2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F' D' B F L' F' R2 U2


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 23, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-22
solves/total: 274/277

single
best: 7.51
worst: 21.49

mean of 3
current: 8.86 (σ = 1.55)
best: 8.86 (σ = 1.55)

avg of 5
current: 10.78 (σ = 2.39)
best: 9.92 (σ = 0.09)

avg of 12
current: 10.87 (σ = 1.86)
best: 10.61 (σ = 0.92)

avg of 100
current: 12.38 (σ = 2.05)
best: 12.28 (σ = 1.68)

Average: 13.04 (σ = 1.91)
Mean: 13.06

Time List:
1. 15.10 L2 B' D2 F U2 R2 B' D2 L2 B2 D' R' F2 U F' D L F2 D2 
2. 15.73 U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F' L2 D2 B' L' B U' B F' R U2 B' R B 
3. 14.31 R' B L2 F2 R2 F U2 F U2 R2 B R2 F' R' D2 R F D R' B' F' 
4. 11.86 L D' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 R U L' F' L R' U' B2 
5. 12.41 D' B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 L U2 B2 F2 R' F' R B2 U 
6. 12.92 L2 D B' L B' R' L2 F R L2 F' L2 D2 B' R2 F U2 B' R2 F2 
7. 10.35 L D' B U R L2 U R2 U2 R' U2 F2 R U2 D2 L' F2 L B2 D 
8. 12.89 U B2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 B2 U B2 F D F2 R' B' F L R2 
9. 12.75 B' R' B2 L D2 R B2 F2 L U2 L F2 R2 D U' L' U2 F' U2 F R2 
10. 14.45 D' F B2 R' U' B L F2 L2 D' F2 D B2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U2 F' R' 
11. 13.99 D B2 D B L' D2 R B2 U' B L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 
12. 12.37 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 U R U2 L2 D L2 D B L F D 
13. 12.85 F2 D2 B2 L U2 F2 L F2 U2 R U2 D' F' D' L' R' U' R' D2 B2 R2 
14. 13.67 R2 D2 B2 L2 F L2 F2 D2 U2 B' R2 U R2 U R D' L B F2 U 
15. 15.34 D L' U' F D2 R2 B2 U' R U2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 B U2 B' D2 L2 
16. 12.46 R2 D B2 F2 D R2 D' L2 U2 F2 D2 R' B L' D2 U R' B' F R' 
17. 18.87 B' U' D2 F2 D2 B F2 U2 F' L2 D2 R' D2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' B 
18. 14.56 D' B' U2 F U2 R2 B' D2 L2 F U2 B2 L2 U F2 R B2 F U L F2 
19. 15.20 U' F' D2 R' F2 D2 R2 F2 R' D2 L2 F2 R D' R2 F D' U L2 U' 
20. 16.94 D R2 U B2 U B2 D' L2 F' R2 D L' R B' R D B2 F 
21. 18.17 U D B' R' U L' F D L U L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U B2 U' F2 R2 F2 
22. 15.56 F L' F2 D F2 R2 U R2 D2 U' L2 D2 B' L F' D' R2 B D R 
23. 16.85 D R2 D' F2 R2 U L2 D' B2 R2 B2 L' U2 B' F R U2 B' R' U 
24. 15.56 R U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D B2 U' F2 B' D' L U' L' F2 R' B2 
25. 16.28 F' D2 F2 R F2 R2 F2 R D2 U2 B2 F2 R U' R2 D' U2 F' L' R2 D2 
26. 14.16 D' L2 U' B2 U B R2 F L' D' B2 D B2 L2 U D F2 B2 
27. 15.29 D2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 B F' U2 F' U F L U' L B2 D B' R B2 
28. 13.83 U B D F U D' R' B D2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D L2 U' D' R2 L' B2 
29. 19.53 B2 U' B2 D L2 D L2 D B2 F2 U' F' U' B2 F2 R B2 D2 L2 B' 
30. 13.61 U B' R' U B' D2 R B' R L' U2 L D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' D 
31. 16.14 F R2 U2 F2 R2 B D2 F' D2 B U B L' F' L B' R F L2 
32. 11.61 F' B2 D' L2 D2 R2 U R2 D L2 F2 D2 R' F U2 L' F U B2 R2 U 
33. 14.29 U' B' D R' F L U L F2 R2 L2 F2 L2 B' D2 B U2 B R' B2 
34. 13.07 F L2 B U2 R B' D' L F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U L2 U' L2 F2 B2 
35. 12.66 L2 U' F' R2 D' B R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' L 
36. 11.72 L' B L U F' U R L2 U2 L2 F' B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B L2 F2 U F' 
37. 18.55 B2 D L2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 U F2 U F2 L' U' B F L' B' D' R' F2 
38. 16.00 L2 D F2 U' F' U' L' D' B' L2 U2 L U2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R' D2 B2 
39. 10.10 L2 U' R2 D' R2 U L2 R2 U' R2 D' B' U' R F' L B' D' L2 B R' 
40. 13.34 L' U2 B2 D2 U2 B U2 F R2 F' D2 F R' F L2 U' L' B F2 U 
41. 13.56 F U2 L' D2 L2 B2 R U2 B2 D2 R D2 B2 F' U B2 F2 L R2 B2 R 
42. 15.07 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 R2 F L R B2 D F2 U B F' 
43. 11.95 R L2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 F D' R' B U' L B' F' U' 
44. 10.87 B' D' L' R2 U2 L F2 L2 R D2 F2 D2 F2 B U' L D U' B' F' 
45. 12.41 F2 L2 B F U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 L' B F2 L' B R' U2 R D 
46. 15.14 B2 R' B2 D2 L2 F2 R' B2 F2 R' U F2 R2 D' B' L D2 F' U L 
47. 18.22 D B' D R' F U2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 F D2 F L2 F2 L2 B U2 F2 
48. 17.31 L2 R2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 U2 F D2 B2 R2 U' F L' F U' B R2 U' F2 
49. 14.42 R B2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 B' D' F2 R' D2 B' L D 
50. 16.07 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 U' B' U' B L D' F' U' B R2 
51. 11.66+ U' B2 R' D' L F2 B' D F' B U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B' L2 U2 F2 
52. 13.18 R' L' B2 U' R2 B' U L2 F2 D2 L' U2 L' D2 R2 B2 L U2 F' D' 
53. 9.55 B2 L' B L2 B U2 F' U2 B R2 B' D2 U2 B2 U R2 B' R2 F D R' 
54. 14.90 U' B R2 B2 D' B2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 D U F2 R' D' F U F2 U R2 
55. 12.93 F2 B2 D2 L' U R' U B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B D2 F R2 F2 L U 
56. 16.17 R2 U2 F2 D B2 R B D' F D' B2 R2 U' B2 D B2 U' L2 B2 L2 
57. 14.51 L D2 B U F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D U' B2 R' D' U' F' D2 R' 
58. 13.59 F2 L2 B R2 U2 F2 L2 F' U2 F2 R U' L D' R F' L' U R' 
59. 11.04 L D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L' R2 F2 L' R' B D' F D2 U F2 L B' F' 
60. 13.75 F2 R U' F2 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 D U2 R2 F' D' U' L2 F U' F' 
61. 14.05 D B U' R2 L F' B2 U' L2 D2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 F' B' R2 L' 
62. 11.38 D L' F U' R2 U2 F D' L' U' L2 U R2 L2 U F2 D F2 U2 L2 D' 
63. 12.66 U' R2 B2 R2 U F2 D F2 D' R2 B2 D2 B U' R D' R F2 U' B' D' 
64. 16.75 D B' R2 D2 U2 B R2 F U2 B L2 D2 F2 D' L' D U B' F' R2 B' 
65. 12.07 B' D R' D2 L2 B2 F2 L D2 R B2 U2 R2 D' L2 R' D2 B D2 R2 
66. 18.98 U L F L B' U F R' L' B2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B 
67. 12.45 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 D F2 D2 L U R' F' R' F2 L' B2 D2 U' 
68. 13.69 L2 U2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U F2 R' D2 L' F D' R' D2 B' U2 R2 
69. 15.47 F D' L' U' L2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 D R' B' U' L U' R F' 
70. 14.44 F U R L2 D2 R D R2 L U2 L' U2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 F2 L2 F D' 
71. 11.08 U2 F' L' U2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 R2 D L2 U' B D2 U2 B' L D' R 
72. 16.05 L' F R' B2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' L R2 B2 U' F' R' B2 
73. 14.11 B U B2 R2 B2 D' U' B2 L D' F R' B U' R' B2 L' 
74. 11.74 U F' U' R' D2 L' D' B D2 L2 D2 F2 L' F2 L' B2 D2 R' F 
75. 12.93 L2 D' U' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' B' R' U2 R2 F L' R U F2 
76. 10.46 L D2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 L2 B U' B U L F2 U B' 
77. 12.16 U2 L' D B D2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 B' U2 R2 F U F2 D' L2 U2 R' D' 
78. 14.15 L U2 B2 R2 F' R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' R F' L2 D U L B U 
79. 12.73 L U2 D' F' U' F L U R' F2 D' F2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 D B2 D 
80. 9.56 L2 F R2 F2 U F2 L2 D' B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 L' D' L B' D2 U2 R2 
81. 13.34 D2 L' U B2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 D L D' L' F L B 
82. 11.44 B D2 L2 D2 U2 R U2 L' F2 L' B2 U2 F L R2 B D' U' L B' 
83. 12.47 U L B' D2 F' L2 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 D' L R' F2 U L2 U2 L' 
84. 13.58 F2 L2 B D2 F' U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L' B R B2 R' D R' U2 L2 B' 
85. 12.45 D2 F U2 R2 F2 D2 F L2 B' F' D' B U2 L2 D' L B U' B 
86. 17.14 B2 D2 R2 U B2 U F2 D L2 U B2 L2 R' U B2 L' B' F' D L R2 
87. 11.97 F' U' F2 U R' U' F D F2 R2 U' L2 D L2 F2 U' F2 L' F' 
88. 14.00 R2 U2 B2 L' B2 U2 R B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U R' U' B D F2 D B2 
89. 15.82 F' R2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 F' R2 B' U' F' R' B2 D U2 B D2 
90. 13.31 B2 L' D2 L' D R' F' B U2 L F2 U2 L' U2 D2 L' F2 D2 R F 
91. 14.73 F' U' R2 U R2 B2 U F2 U B2 F2 U L D L' D' R' D' B' D2 
92. 10.62 R' D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L' R2 B2 R D2 F D2 L' U2 L' D F' U2 F2 
93. 11.86 U' F' D' F R F2 D' B2 R F2 D2 L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 U L2 
94. 10.66 D' F' L' U B2 L' D' F R2 F L2 F D2 R2 F D2 F2 B' D2 L' B 
95. 9.80 R F' L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D F2 D' B2 D2 R2 D B' D2 U' B2 L U2 
96. 15.76 R2 B2 L' B' R F' B2 U' B2 R2 B' R2 B D2 F' R2 F2 L2 F' U' 
97. 12.02 F2 L B U' D2 L2 D F' U2 B2 R2 U2 D2 F' U2 L2 B' L F' 
98. 11.76 U' L U F' B R' B' L' U2 R F2 U2 R F2 U2 D2 R B2 R B U 
99. 12.11 L' F2 U' L2 F' U' D' R U' B' U2 R2 B L2 B' D2 B R2 F2 U2 
100. 14.08 F' D' B2 U2 F2 L F2 L D2 R2 U2 F2 D' B' L2 D U' R D' 
101. 14.82 U F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 U' R2 U B D' B' L B F U R2 D2 
102. 13.55 U R' D F' B2 R B R2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' B2 D R2 B2 L B' 
103. 14.38 U2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L D2 R' D2 F2 L U R F2 R' U F R' U' F' 
104. 15.40 L' D2 B2 L2 R2 F R2 B R2 U2 F D2 R2 U' F' L' B U2 F L F 
105. 9.18 R B L2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 L' F U' B U' F' U2 
106. 12.56 D F R' B2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 F' R2 L2 U2 R2 B L2 R' F 
107. DNF(21.72) D F' L2 F' D2 B2 D2 F U2 B' L2 D2 U2 R' U F D2 U' L' D 
108. 15.60 D F2 U' R' U' R2 F' D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 R' F' 
109. 13.25 R' F2 R2 F' R2 B' L B D U2 R2 F2 U2 B R2 B U2 D2 B' D2 
110. 14.56 D B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 L' F2 R' U2 B F U' B' L2 
111. DNF(17.80) D B2 R U F2 D F' R L' F' R2 B U2 B' U2 B L2 F' U2 R2 F' 
112. 10.55 L D2 B' R2 B D2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 F2 L U2 R U R2 U2 F2 D2 
113. 14.02 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 D R' B F2 R2 B L' R F R 
114. 8.82 D2 B' R2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 U2 D F2 L' B' F' R' U' L2 D2 
115. 13.60 F' B U' D F' B2 L R2 F R2 D2 F' U2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 B D F' 
116. 11.95 L' F2 U2 F' B2 U L2 B D' R B2 U2 L B2 L D2 R' L2 D2 F2 B2 
117. 15.63 L2 B2 F' D2 F U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B' D F' D2 F2 U2 R2 F L B2 
118. 13.94 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 R F L2 F2 R B U' B' U2 F2 
119. 8.37 D2 B D2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 L B' U B2 R' D R2 
120. 13.36 F' R2 D2 F' R2 B D2 R2 B' R2 B2 D R2 B2 U' L2 F' D2 L' F' 
121. 13.57 F B2 D L2 F2 D F2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L' U' B' R2 F' U2 R B' 
122. 14.38 L2 U' B' U2 R D F R F' L2 U' L2 U2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 
123. 12.81 L R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 L U2 B U' B D L2 F' 
124. 14.55 B2 D' L D2 F2 R2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' U2 F2 L' U' F2 U2 F' D L R 
125. 16.15 R D2 R2 B' F2 D2 R2 F' L2 U2 L2 R D L R2 B U2 F U' F2 
126. 14.41 B2 U2 R' B U R' F2 D' L2 B2 L' F2 D2 L2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 L F' 
127. 13.77 F2 U' R' L B L2 U' D F R2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 D 
128. 13.52 F' L D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L F2 L' R2 F2 R F' L' R' U' L2 B' U2 L' 
129. 12.49 L' B2 F2 R' D2 F2 R B2 R B2 D2 R D' B2 U' F R2 B2 F U' R' 
130. 11.93 D2 B' R' F2 L U2 L D2 F2 L U2 L B' L2 R2 D L2 R' U2 
131. 12.29 R2 B2 R' F2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D B2 U2 F L B U2 L' D 
132. 15.66 R' B D' L U' D2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 D2 L2 B2 
133. 8.42 D R D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 F' L2 F D2 B' R2 B D' F2 U' B L B' U' 
134. 13.18 D2 F D2 R2 D2 B F2 L2 F D2 U2 R2 U' R' D' B' R' U' L F' 
135. 15.14 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U R2 U2 B R' U L2 B2 D' L F U' R 
136. 13.71 R2 D B F L2 D2 F U2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 R' B R2 F2 U2 B' L 
137. 12.35 U' L2 D L2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 U B L2 U L B' L' R' B' U B2 
138. 14.15 R F2 B' R2 D L' U' R' B' R F2 U2 L F2 D2 F2 L B2 L D2 R' 
139. 8.38 D2 F' D2 F' L2 R2 B' L2 D2 B L D F' R F2 R D U2 F' U 
140. 10.39 R2 F2 D2 U B2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 D B' R' D F' R' B2 U' B2 F' 
141. 10.33 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U R2 U2 L F U B2 L2 D' F U R' B 
142. 11.93 B2 R' L2 B' R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 U2 R F' D R B2 D F' 
143. 11.94 U' F2 U R2 D' L2 D B2 D' R2 D' R2 F L' B2 D U L2 F2 D2 U2 
144. 10.38 D F' U2 F R2 U2 B2 R2 B' D2 L2 R' F2 L' B' F' U B' D2 
145. 19.24 R F' U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U L2 F2 U' F2 U' L F' R' D2 F' L' D' R' 
146. 15.84 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D' B U2 R B' F' R' U L F2 R2 
147. 11.12 D B2 U L2 D2 L2 D' R2 U R2 L' B F D B2 F D F 
148. 11.59 U2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 R2 F L D' B' R' F D' B' R2 F 
149. 13.51 F2 L2 B R2 D2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 F U' B2 L D' F2 D2 L' F2 
150. 14.18 D B R B2 U B2 U' F2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 U F' R2 F R U L F2 
151. 12.72 B D2 R B2 D2 R F2 R2 D2 R2 B' D U2 R U B2 F2 D R' 
152. 8.93 D2 L' B2 U L B2 U' D2 B2 R2 B' R2 L2 B L2 B' R2 D2 L' 
153. 9.74 L F' U2 L' D2 L B2 R D2 U2 R' D2 F2 R2 U B2 R' F' D' R B 
154. 16.08 D' B2 U2 R2 U2 L F2 U2 L U2 R' B2 L D L B2 U L2 D2 B L' 
155. 14.34 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L' U L B L' R U2 B2 F 
156. 10.81 B2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 U F2 B' L' F' U L2 D2 B2 R' F U2 
157. 10.40 R2 B2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 B' U2 R2 F' L' R' D' F R U' F' U2 B 
158. 13.07 F U2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 R2 B U2 L2 F' L' D F' D U B L' F D2 
159. 12.92 L2 B' D2 R' D F' D2 L' U L' B2 D2 R' D2 L' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 
160. 14.27 U B2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B' R2 D2 B' D' R' F U2 R U' 
161. 12.91 F2 D L2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 F' U R' B D R2 D' R2 U' R' 
162. 12.55 L' D' R2 B U B2 R U2 F' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 D B2 D' F2 
163. 10.49 B' R2 B2 D B2 L2 D' F2 D2 U' F R' D' U2 L2 D B' L' 
164. 10.26 U L' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D R2 U B2 F2 R D' B D L' U' L R 
165. 13.02 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 R B2 L' D2 R U2 R' F' D L R F D2 F D2 
166. 11.87 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 B' D2 R2 U' F D' L F2 D2 B L2 U' 
167. 12.34 R2 D B U2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 L' D' F2 R' U' B F 
168. 12.71 R2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 B' D2 U2 B' U' F R' D' L2 U' R F2 
169. 11.29 D B D2 R U2 R B2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F U2 L2 F' L2 B 
170. 11.59 F D R2 B2 R L' B2 U' R' F' L2 D2 R2 B R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F2 
171. 13.03 B' R2 B' U2 F' R2 B U2 L2 U2 F' L2 U' R' F2 R' D2 U B' L2 
172. 13.24 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 B2 R' U2 L U R F L2 F U L' D' F' 
173. 13.93 U L2 B L' B2 D R' U R2 F L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 F2 R2 F' 
174. 12.93 R' D B2 U R' F' B U' D F2 L' D2 R U2 L U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 
175. 13.92 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 L F L' B D B2 L D2 R' 
176. 13.95 U2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 U F2 U2 R2 L B2 F' D B F L B L2 R' 
177. 19.48 B2 D F2 D2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 F L R' D L F2 U2 F' L2 
178. 12.11 R2 U L' U2 F2 R2 F R2 B' L2 B' L2 F2 L' B' R U L R D' 
179. 13.43 F2 R' F2 R U2 B2 F2 R B2 F2 L R2 U' B R F D U B2 F' L' 
180. 12.29 L' F' R2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D' R' F' U F D B R2 
181. 9.33 L B2 L2 F R2 B D2 R2 B D2 F2 U L R2 B2 U B D B2 D 
182. 19.33 D L' D R' F' B U F U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 B' D2 B2 U2 D R 
183. 12.33 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 F U L F' R B L D2 F 
184. 12.74 L2 D' L2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 B R2 F' L' U R2 F' U' R 
185. 18.44 B' L U' B' L F2 U' D2 L U2 D2 R' F2 R U2 F2 R' D2 R D' 
186. 12.83 F' U L B D2 L B' U' R F2 R2 F R2 B2 L2 F D2 B R2 F' 
187. 12.37 R L2 U L' F2 B' U' R L D R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 
188. 13.82 D2 R2 D2 B2 R' F2 R D2 U2 B2 R' B D B2 D R D U2 F L 
189. 13.28 B U2 F2 L2 R2 F D2 B' R2 D2 U' L U' F' D F D' U R B' 
190. 12.22 U' D' F' D' F' L B' D R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 D2 R' D2 
191. 13.21 R B D F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D U2 L2 U' B U2 L' D2 F R2 B D2 
192. 12.84 L' B' R2 D L2 D B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D B2 D L D2 L2 F2 U B2 D 
193. 12.93 B R2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 D R D' B2 F D R' F2 
194. 10.98 U2 L D F' U D' L' U F2 B R2 D2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 F 
195. 10.92 D R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B' D L' U L2 R D2 R U' B 
196. 11.93 U' B' L2 F2 U F2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 R2 B R F D2 R' U' B' 
197. 14.93 D L U L2 B D' R B2 D' F2 D B2 L2 U2 D' L2 U L2 B R' 
198. 11.01 D L D2 U2 B' D2 B L2 B' L2 D2 L2 B' F' L D B' L' U2 L' D' 
199. 13.92 L2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' F' R2 D2 B D' R' D U 
200. 12.03 D2 L' U2 B2 R B2 F2 R2 U2 L B2 F D F U2 F2 D L D2 F' 
201. 12.93 F' R2 B2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 F D2 L2 D2 L' R' D' L U' B U R' U' 
202. 10.39 F' L' R2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 R D' R2 U B' U' F' 
203. 15.39 R U R' D' B' D' B' L' B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 B' 
204. 9.83 U2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 R' B2 L B2 U2 F L2 D B L' U F' L2 D 
205. 9.92 D' F2 R U2 R F2 U2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 U B U2 L2 F2 L2 D L 
206. 10.93 U2 L' U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 U' B R D L2 F L' 
207. 10.01 R2 D' B2 U' L2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 D B U2 R' U R' U2 L D' F2 
208. 9.28 D' U2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 B' R U2 F D2 L2 D B L 
209. 10.38 L2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 B2 F' R2 U' R' B' L2 U2 B' U L' R2 
210. 11.38 R' L2 D L2 F2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 F' U' B F2 L B2 F' D B2 
211. 10.38 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 D R' U2 L' U' F' U2 F' D' U L2 
212. 10.03 B' R2 B' D2 L2 B2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 F2 D F2 L2 R' B' D2 U' F D 
213. 12.83 L2 F R2 B' R2 U' B2 R' D R' U2 L' B2 D2 L U2 R' L' 
214. 13.84 F' L2 D2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' D2 F R B' D U' F2 R2 B' L B2 D' 
215. 14.84 L' B' L' D' L2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 D' L' U' L' B D' F' L' 
216. 17.36 F' B D F R' F' U2 L R2 F R2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 B D' 
217. 13.74 D B D L2 F2 D2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R F U R U2 R U' L' 
218. 12.36 R2 D' U' F2 U R2 D F2 L2 U2 B' R2 D' F2 L' U2 L2 R2 F' R 
219. 12.13 B' U2 L' U R B D' F R2 L2 B U2 B2 L2 F' R2 U2 R2 D' B 
220. 12.74 B' D2 L D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L' B U' F' L2 B2 R' D2 R2 
221. 17.33 L' U2 F' L2 D2 L2 F L2 B L2 F R' D2 B' R B2 U L2 F' 
222. 12.42 U2 R L' D2 F' L' B D F2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 B2 L2 U' B2 R B 
223. 12.11 L' U F2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 D F2 U2 L' F U2 B D' B' D2 B2 F2 
224. 10.13 F U2 L D2 B' L2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 F D2 F R' U F' D U' L' D2 
225. 10.28 U R2 L F R F2 R D L2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U' B' L' 
226. 10.28 R2 U2 B2 D2 R F2 L2 U2 F2 L B2 L F' L2 R' D F D F' U R' 
227. 12.49+ R B' D2 R2 B2 R B2 R' D2 U2 B2 L' D2 R U' L B L' R D B2 
228. 11.83 U2 B' F2 R2 D2 B2 F' L2 D2 L2 F' R D B' F' D' F2 L2 B2 
229. 7.94[Not even a great scramble but my TPS was so good!] L2 U2 F2 R U' B' R B2 R' U L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D L2 D2 L2 U' R2 
230. 9.37 B2 U' R D F R' U F2 R' U2 R' D2 R U2 F2 L' U2 F2 D2 U' B2 
231. 9.63 U2 B2 U2 D' F R2 U L U F' L2 D2 F2 L2 B' D2 B' R2 B' U2 F 
232. 11.21 R F2 U2 L' B2 D2 L' F2 R D2 B2 R2 U' B L' F D' B2 U L2 D 
233. 16.18 F2 L2 D2 F D2 B L2 R2 U2 D' B2 R' F L F' D F L R 
234. 10.88 L2 U2 F D2 B' D2 B2 D2 U2 B D2 F' U' R D B' L D2 L' F' 
235. 13.54 L F B2 D2 R U' L' U' B U L2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 L2 U 
236. 13.04 B2 L' B U2 R2 L' U L D2 R' D2 F2 L B2 R' U2 R D2 L2 U' L' 
237. 13.61 L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 U2 B' U2 B2 U' R2 B F' L' B2 U F' R2 B2 
238. 8.81 F D2 L2 F' R' U' L' B' F2 D' F2 U' L2 D' L2 U' L2 U R' 
239. 13.25 L2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 D R2 U2 B R F D' U' B D2 L D L2 
240. 14.40 B2 U' D' F U' L U' R B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L' F2 R2 B2 U2 F L 
241. 11.52 L B2 R B L F' R2 U' F' U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L' F2 B2 D2 L F2 D2 
242. 18.28 B D' U2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L' B2 D' R' B' D2 F R2 
243. 10.24 U' R' U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F' U2 F2 L2 D2 F' R' D' L2 B' R' D B2 F' 
244. 9.71 U D' F2 U2 R U2 B U' B2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D F2 B R 
245. 15.24 D2 U2 L' D2 L2 F2 R B2 R2 U2 R' U2 D' F2 U' B' R B2 D F' D' 
246. 15.05 R F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U L2 F' U R2 D B' R' B2 D R 
247. 15.08 F D2 B D2 F R2 D2 U2 B F2 L2 B' D R F' L' F D B' R' F' 
248. 15.11 F D' U' R2 U F2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 R B D R2 F2 U2 R' U2 
249. 14.70 U2 B' U L' D2 R F' D L B2 D2 L U2 R2 U2 B2 L F2 L D2 
250. 21.49 R U2 R2 B' U' B D2 F' D2 R2 F2 R B2 U2 L2 B2 L U2 D 
251. 17.64 F2 L' B2 U2 F' D2 F D2 U2 B L2 B2 R2 U' F L' B F' L2 D R 
252. 10.71 U F2 U' L2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R' F' R2 D2 R2 D B D R' 
253. 10.80 F2 D2 L' R2 U R2 U B2 D2 U L2 B2 L' B F L' F2 D B 
254. 14.56 F2 D' L' D B R2 U B' L U2 F2 R F2 R' F2 D2 L U2 L 
255. 13.00 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' U' R2 F2 B' L' F U2 B D' B U' R2 
256. 13.13 R' U2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 B U2 B U2 F' L2 D L2 F' L D' F R2 B2 
257. 12.70 F2 R' D2 F2 D2 B' L2 F' L2 F2 D2 L D' L2 F' R' U R' F2 
258. 15.95 R U2 L2 F' U R U L U' L2 D L2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 F 
259. 10.32 R2 F2 R2 D' U' B2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D' L F2 R F' R D B' F' U2 
260. 9.41 L F' L D L2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 R' U F R2 B2 L B 
261. 11.08 L2 U B' U' L2 U' L R2 B D2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2 B L B 
262. 16.35+ R2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 U' L D2 L' F D R2 B2 D2 F' 
263. 14.60 D2 R2 U L' F' D R' U F2 U R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D F D 
264. 10.09 F2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 B L2 F' D U2 F' R' F' R2 
265. 12.29 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 D F2 D2 R2 U2 L' D' F' R' U2 L' U' R' B 
266. 9.18 U' F2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 D U F2 B D B2 F' L' D2 R' B' R' B2 
267. 11.91 F U2 F2 L U2 R' D2 R' U2 R' D2 R' U' L F2 R2 F' U F L' F 
268. 9.80 U' F U2 B2 D2 B R2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 F D B L R F D L' 
269. 14.52 B L B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B L' F2 U B2 U2 D B2 R2 L2 U F2 D 
270. 9.89 R2 D' U2 L2 D F2 D' U2 R2 F2 L D R2 B2 L' F L U2 F 
271. 10.54 D L2 D2 R2 F L2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' L B' R' U L B' R2 D' B 
272. 10.48 B' D2 R D R F2 D B U2 F2 R B2 R U2 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 F 
273. 13.28 L' B D F2 L2 B' R' U B2 U2 F2 B2 U L2 U' R2 D B2 R2 B' R 
274. DNF(11.75) B2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 U' B2 U R2 L U F' R' F' D F D' F' U 
275. 7.51 F' B2 R' D2 L U2 R F2 L' D2 L2 U2 F' U L' B2 D' B F D 
276. 8.51 D' R2 U2 B' F2 R2 D2 B' L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L B2 F U' R2 U' F' L2 
277. 10.56 U' L U2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F' D' B F L' F' R2 U2



Damn nice


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 23, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> 3x3??
> Also lmao on the consistency


Yeah, I am not consistent. I am going on a flight for a vacation to Chicago in a few hours, so I will be pretty inactive tbh. I will be back in 8 days.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 23, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Yeah, I am not consistent. I am going on a flight for a vacation to Chicago in a few hours, so I will be pretty inactive tbh. I will be back in 8 days.


You don't have speedsolving.com on your phone or computer?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 23, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> You don't have speedsolving.com on your phone or computer?


I am not bringing my computer.

Actually, I could use speedsolving.com on my phone, but I will be busy all day pretty much every day, so I will still be inactive, pretty much.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 24, 2022)

Welp, my flight got canceled. We moved the trip a few days ahead so we will go but in a few days. And we fly back in the night before my competition (Aug 6) at 11:40 PM. Oof.
anyway, I am back! After a very short intermission.

(We were in 7 airports today. I am dead.)


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 25, 2022)

Coming for you, @Abram Grimsley and @Luke Solves Cubes!

(This was a few days ago but i forgot to post it)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-24
avg of 50: 1:02.00

Time List:
1. 58.62 F2 D2 L2 D L2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U L F L F' U F R2 U' F Rw2 Fw2 U2 F Rw2 B' Uw2 L' F' R F' B' D2 U F Uw U Rw2 Uw' R Rw Fw Uw' D L
2. 1:19.55 F U' F2 B' D' F' D' L' U R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 L F2 L D2 L Uw2 R2 Uw2 R' Uw2 B' L2 B F' Uw2 F' D2 Uw L' F2 Uw2 R' U' Rw Fw' R' F' Rw' Fw Rw2
3. (46.39) D2 R B2 R F2 U2 L B2 U2 B2 R U' B2 U' F' U2 L' B2 Uw2 R U2 Rw2 F' R2 F Uw2 L2 Fw2 R' Uw Fw2 L' D U Rw2 Fw Rw B Rw Fw' Rw B D2
4. 59.47 F D2 L2 B2 D2 F L2 B' U2 B U2 D L' U R D' R2 U' F L' Uw2 R' F' Rw2 Fw2 L2 F2 Uw2 L' F' Rw2 Uw2 B2 Uw R2 L F2 Uw Rw' B' U' L F' Rw' B
5. 59.48 F U L F' D' B R B2 R' F2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 R D' B' Uw2 Fw2 D B' U B2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 F2 D' L2 D Rw U' F' D' Fw U2 Rw Uw D' R' D2 L2
6. 59.48 F2 U2 F' B2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' B' D2 U L' B D B Rw2 D' Fw2 L' B2 Rw2 U D Rw2 D L Fw2 L Fw U' Rw2 L F2 D2 Uw Fw' Uw2 F Rw2 L R'
7. 1:04.93 U2 D' F R' L U F U' R U' D' R2 D' L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U Uw2 Fw2 F' D' Fw2 F2 U2 Rw2 U Fw2 D2 B U2 Rw' F' U L2 Fw' Rw L' Fw2 Uw U' L R2
8. 1:03.83 R2 L' U R B R' F2 L B' R2 U2 F' R2 D2 F2 R2 B' U2 R2 D Fw2 Rw2 L D Rw2 D2 F2 D' Fw2 L' D2 L2 Fw B R' F' D' Fw' Rw U Fw Uw' Rw2 U F
9. 59.38 B2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 F L' R' F2 U' R U' L' D Uw2 Rw2 U' B' D Rw2 B Uw2 B' D Fw2 B2 U Rw R2 U2 L R' U' Uw Rw Fw' L2 B Rw' Fw2
10. 53.83 D2 L2 R' D2 F2 D2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 R2 B' L R2 B L' U' L2 D' U' Rw2 D2 F' Rw2 F' R Uw2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 R2 F U F Uw' Rw2 L' B Fw' U2 L Fw' Uw F D'
11. 1:03.83 B D2 B' U2 F U2 R2 F' D2 L2 R2 F2 L R U L' R2 B L2 D' F2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 D Rw2 B R2 B' D2 U' B2 Rw' U' F R' U' B D Rw' Fw L Uw B' R'
12. 59.83 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 F' L' F2 U B' F' D L' B2 F2 Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 L' Fw2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B' Uw U F U' R2 Rw F Uw F' Rw2 R Uw F
13. 1:01.03 L' B' D' F2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' R F2 D' F' U2 L' R' U' Fw2 U B Rw2 U D' F' B' U Rw2 Uw2 L2 U L' D2 B' Rw D2 Fw Uw Rw' B' R2 Fw' L2
14. 1:00.39 D R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U B2 U2 R' B2 F' D F R2 U' L' F Rw2 B D Rw2 Uw2 L2 F' U' F' D' U' F2 L' F' Rw' U' F2 B2 Rw Uw' Rw2 R' Fw' U2 B
15. (1:29.21) U R' L' F' R2 U2 L' D F2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' L D Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 U F2 Rw2 R' Fw2 D L' Uw2 D2 B' D2 Fw' R2 B' Rw Uw' Fw' L' F' R2 Fw
16. 1:03.84 L' D2 U2 B R2 B D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F' L B' D F2 D' U' L Fw2 D2 Rw2 F Rw2 U F2 Uw2 D2 Fw2 U' Rw' B2 Rw B' L2 Fw Rw' Uw2 L2 Fw' F' U L'
17. 59.48 U' R' B2 D R F2 R' U2 D2 F B2 L2 U2 D2 F' R2 D2 F2 D' R2 Uw2 B2 F Uw2 Fw2 U F L2 Fw2 U2 B L' B2 Rw B' Rw' B' R' Uw Rw Uw Rw2 Fw2
18. 1:04.84 D2 L' B' R2 U R L' F' R2 L2 U2 L2 F R2 F2 D2 B D2 F2 R' Uw2 F Rw2 D2 B' Uw2 D F' D2 F' L2 Fw2 U Rw' D Rw' L D2 Fw L' Uw' U Rw L2 D2
19. 1:03.93 B U2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 L B2 D B U B' U' L' B' U Fw2 L2 Uw2 F' D B2 Uw2 D2 Rw2 U' F' L2 Rw' F Rw2 D' B Rw2 F' Fw' Rw' Fw' D2 F2 B
20. 1:03.92 U' F U2 R' F R2 D' R D B2 R' F2 B2 R' U2 B2 L F2 R2 F2 Rw2 B Uw2 F' Rw2 R2 B Uw2 F' L F Uw R' Uw2 R D B F Rw Uw' U' Rw' Fw2 L'
21. 59.48 U' R2 D2 R' D2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 R2 D2 U' L2 U2 B' D2 L' U' F U2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 D F' L2 Uw2 F' U2 Rw2 D U Rw' L D' Fw2 R B' Uw Rw Uw2 U Fw2 Rw' B2
22. 58.40 R' F' B2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 L B' U B L' F D B' R Rw2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 L' B U2 L Uw2 D2 R F' Uw Fw2 D' B Uw2 L D' Fw L Uw' R U'
23. 1:09.43 F2 L2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 D' L' D2 U2 F D2 B L R' Fw2 U2 Rw2 F D Rw2 U' D2 F' U' R2 D Fw2 Rw' F2 U2 Rw' U' Uw' R Fw2 B R2 Fw'
24. 53.83[Woaj] B U' D R' U2 R2 U' B' R U2 F2 U2 L B2 R' D2 R D2 L' U2 Fw2 D2 Fw2 L' U' B2 D Rw2 L Fw2 R D Fw Uw2 Fw Rw2 B' L' U B2 Uw' Rw' D' Fw'
25. (41.93[PB!!]) U D R2 L2 F2 U' L' B' L2 U B2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 U D2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 F2 U Rw2 L' D R2 Uw2 L' Uw2 F' D' Fw' L' B F' R' Uw' Fw2 Uw' B Rw D'
26. (1:28.23[sadge]) F2 D R' B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L' F2 R2 U2 B L2 U2 F D' L' F2 Uw2 B L Fw2 B' R' F L U2 Rw2 L2 Uw B Rw2 F L2 U Fw R2 Fw' U' Fw R' U'
27. 1:00.48 F' L' U2 R2 D L2 R2 U F2 D L2 B2 F' U' B' D2 R' B2 D2 U Rw2 B Rw2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 B R B R D2 F' Uw L R Uw2 L2 U2 Fw U' L2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' U Rw'
28. 59.38 R D2 R U2 B2 R2 U2 L B2 R' D2 F2 B U F' L' U F' D2 F' U' Rw2 U Fw2 B2 U R Uw2 Rw2 R2 D' R D Fw R2 U' D' F R Rw Uw' B2 U' Rw U' Rw
29. 1:00.48 R' U' F U' L' F B' D' L F2 L2 D R2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U Fw2 Uw2 B U2 R' B2 D2 L Fw2 Rw2 F' L2 Uw F2 R Fw2 R' Uw F Fw Uw' Fw' F
30. 51.04 F' D' B2 F2 U2 L2 R F2 L R2 F2 D2 R' F' L2 F' R' F' R D' Rw2 U D' R' U' Rw2 B2 U' L2 R2 Uw2 R' D Fw L' Fw F' D' F' Rw' U Fw' L' Uw' U2
31. 1:09.23 U' B2 L2 D2 R' L2 F' D2 B2 U' L2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 B2 D' R' B' Rw2 D F' Rw2 D B' Uw2 D' Fw2 F2 R2 D2 F2 Rw' B' R2 Fw2 L' Uw B' Rw L Uw' R' L2 Fw2
32. (1:35.62) D' R2 F2 L2 D' R2 D F2 D' R2 F2 R' D F U2 F D2 U' B' L' Uw2 F' Rw2 Uw2 D2 R D2 F' B' L' B2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' R Fw2 F D2 Rw' Fw2 B2 Uw Rw2 F'
33. 59.94 R2 U R2 D B2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' R' F2 U L2 D2 B' F' R F2 Uw2 B' U2 Rw2 Fw2 B F2 Rw2 L B2 R' B Rw2 D B' Uw' L B2 Rw F U2 Rw' Uw F Rw' F
34. 1:04.38 B R L' D L' U D B D' R2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 D F R2 Uw2 U F2 Rw2 Fw2 D' B2 R F D2 Rw Fw2 Rw R' Fw L R Fw' D2 Rw2
35. 54.93 B2 R' F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U2 R' B' D2 F L' B R' Uw2 L Fw2 U D' Fw2 B2 U' Rw2 F2 L D' Fw U' R Fw U Uw' Rw' B' L' F' Uw' U2
36. 1:04.83 L2 D F2 U B2 U' R2 D L2 R2 F2 U' L' R' F D2 U' F2 R2 B' L Rw2 U Rw2 F' R2 B' Rw2 R2 F' Uw2 B' U Rw D R2 B' Uw2 U L2 Uw F Rw' U2 Fw2
37. 1:10.38 R' F2 R' B2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 L F' D2 U F2 R' B Uw2 Fw2 B2 D' Rw2 B U L2 U' Fw2 F Rw L D B L2 Uw U R2 Fw U L' Uw' D
38. 1:08.42 B' R2 U' D B' R2 D R' B D2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 L D2 R' B2 R Fw2 R B Uw2 B L2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 R' U2 L2 Uw' Rw2 R' Fw2 Uw U Fw D' R Fw' Rw' B' L'
39. 59.74 R' F' D R' F L' B' U' F B2 L F2 B2 D2 L' B2 L' D2 F2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 B L2 Uw2 L2 U2 D' F' Rw2 L2 D' Rw' U' F Rw Uw Fw' R2 Fw' Rw Uw' Fw' F
40. 1:03.74 R D2 U2 R B2 L' B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F L U B' D F2 U L Rw2 F' Uw2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 F R' F Rw2 B Uw B2 Uw U2 D Rw2 Fw U' B L' Uw F2 D2
41. 1:00.02[lolol] B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 U B2 U' L2 B F' U' L R' U2 F2 U' R2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 F' L' Fw2 Rw2 B R' U2 B2 Uw' B2 Uw F2 R' U Rw Uw F' Uw2 B2 R
42. 59.48 D R2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 B' F2 D2 L2 B R' B F' L' F' D2 U Uw2 R B L D2 Rw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 B' L2 Uw' U2 B F2 L F' L' Fw' R' L' Fw U Rw'
43. 59.93 L2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' R D' R2 B R2 F U2 L U' L' Uw2 Rw2 B L B2 R' F2 Uw2 R' B R' L' Uw' Fw2 U F2 Uw L' U Rw' Fw' F' Rw2 Fw B'
44. 1:04.84 L U B' U' R2 D' B2 U R2 U B2 R2 B2 L U2 F D L' D' U' Rw2 F U' Fw2 D2 Fw2 U' F2 Rw2 B' R2 F Uw2 Rw D B D Fw2 Rw' Fw Uw D R2 Uw Rw2
45. 1:00.38 B2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 U2 L F2 R' B2 U R' U' R' B R D U2 R2 Fw2 U2 R' Uw2 B Rw2 L' F L2 R2 Fw2 F Uw' L' U2 D' F2 L B2 Rw Uw Fw' Uw2 U' Fw' Rw
46. 1:08.47 L2 B U L' D' F2 R L2 U2 F R2 F' L2 B' R2 B2 U' D2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 R U' R2 D2 Fw2 R2 L' B2 R D2 Fw B' Rw2 Fw L2 B' Rw Fw' Uw' Rw D' L U'
47. (50.37) L F R2 B2 L' D2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 D2 L' U2 B U R' B2 U2 Uw2 R' Fw2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 L U2 B L F2 U' B2 Rw2 Uw' B F' Rw Fw U' Rw2 U2 L Fw2
48. 1:03.74 D2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 U B L' U F D' B D' L F2 Uw2 Fw2 U' R' U' D' Fw2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 D2 R' F2 B' D2 Fw R' L2 Fw U' B Rw' U Rw Uw' Fw
49. 58.39 F2 R' D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R' F U' B' F U2 B' F R' D' Fw2 Uw2 B U R2 F Rw2 F2 Uw2 B Uw2 R2 D' Rw B Rw F' U2 L Uw B' Rw' F D2 Fw Uw2
50. 1:04.83 F' R F' B R F' R2 U' B' D F2 D' R2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 B2 D' F' Rw2 U2 Fw2 B L' Fw2 Rw2 L F' R B U' F Uw U2 B2 F2 Fw U' Rw' U Fw' Uw' D2


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 25, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-24
avg of 100: 1:04.37

Time List:
1. (1:29.68) L F R' L2 B2 D' F U R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 D' B2 L' U Fw2 Rw2 F' L B L F' R' Uw2 L' Fw2 R Uw' B2 Uw D2 B2 Uw' Rw Fw D Fw' Rw2 F' D2
2. 1:09.55 D' R2 U2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 B F R U R D2 R2 B2 L' B R Rw2 B U' Fw2 D2 L2 U Rw2 U R2 D B2 L B2 D Rw' F' L' Fw' U2 Rw Uw' Rw2 Fw' Rw R'
3. 1:23.62 F' U' R' F2 R' U2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 L2 F2 B D' U' R D' U L Uw2 B U' Rw2 B2 R2 U F R2 Uw2 D B' U Rw U Rw2 F2 R Fw' L2 Uw' L' Fw R
4. 1:10.40 L2 D2 B R2 F' D2 B' U2 B U2 R2 L D2 L' D B' F' D2 L' Rw2 B' Uw2 U' F' B D' Rw2 U2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 B L Fw2 F' Uw2 B2 Rw' Fw D' Fw2 Uw' Fw' B U2
5. 56.11 U L2 D' R2 D' B2 U B2 D2 F2 L U2 B L D2 F' L U L2 Rw2 Fw2 B' D2 Rw2 U2 R F' Uw2 B U2 Fw2 U2 D' F' Uw' U B2 Uw2 L Fw' Uw D2 Fw' F' Uw
6. 1:14.15 U2 L2 B' D2 U2 F L2 R2 F2 R2 F' L U2 F' L F R D' L' D2 Rw2 U' Rw2 F D' Rw2 Uw2 F2 D' F' Rw2 U' Rw Fw2 L D' R2 B' U Uw Fw B Uw' Fw' R
7. 1:10.19 D2 L' F U' B' U' R' L2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 Rw2 U Rw2 Fw2 B' Uw2 B' D2 U2 R2 Uw2 B2 D' Rw' B' Rw2 F D Fw2 L' U' Uw' Fw D2 L' Fw
8. 58.62 F2 D2 L2 D L2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U L F L F' U F R2 U' F Rw2 Fw2 U2 F Rw2 B' Uw2 L' F' R F' B' D2 U F Uw U Rw2 Uw' R Rw Fw Uw' D L
9. 1:19.55 F U' F2 B' D' F' D' L' U R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 L F2 L D2 L Uw2 R2 Uw2 R' Uw2 B' L2 B F' Uw2 F' D2 Uw L' F2 Uw2 R' U' Rw Fw' R' F' Rw' Fw Rw2
10. (46.39) D2 R B2 R F2 U2 L B2 U2 B2 R U' B2 U' F' U2 L' B2 Uw2 R U2 Rw2 F' R2 F Uw2 L2 Fw2 R' Uw Fw2 L' D U Rw2 Fw Rw B Rw Fw' Rw B D2
11. 59.47 F D2 L2 B2 D2 F L2 B' U2 B U2 D L' U R D' R2 U' F L' Uw2 R' F' Rw2 Fw2 L2 F2 Uw2 L' F' Rw2 Uw2 B2 Uw R2 L F2 Uw Rw' B' U' L F' Rw' B
12. 59.48 F U L F' D' B R B2 R' F2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 R D' B' Uw2 Fw2 D B' U B2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 F2 D' L2 D Rw U' F' D' Fw U2 Rw Uw D' R' D2 L2
13. 59.48 F2 U2 F' B2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' B' D2 U L' B D B Rw2 D' Fw2 L' B2 Rw2 U D Rw2 D L Fw2 L Fw U' Rw2 L F2 D2 Uw Fw' Uw2 F Rw2 L R'
14. 1:04.93 U2 D' F R' L U F U' R U' D' R2 D' L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U Uw2 Fw2 F' D' Fw2 F2 U2 Rw2 U Fw2 D2 B U2 Rw' F' U L2 Fw' Rw L' Fw2 Uw U' L R2
15. 1:03.83 R2 L' U R B R' F2 L B' R2 U2 F' R2 D2 F2 R2 B' U2 R2 D Fw2 Rw2 L D Rw2 D2 F2 D' Fw2 L' D2 L2 Fw B R' F' D' Fw' Rw U Fw Uw' Rw2 U F
16. 59.38 B2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 F L' R' F2 U' R U' L' D Uw2 Rw2 U' B' D Rw2 B Uw2 B' D Fw2 B2 U Rw R2 U2 L R' U' Uw Rw Fw' L2 B Rw' Fw2
17. 53.83 D2 L2 R' D2 F2 D2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 R2 B' L R2 B L' U' L2 D' U' Rw2 D2 F' Rw2 F' R Uw2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 R2 F U F Uw' Rw2 L' B Fw' U2 L Fw' Uw F D'
18. 59.83 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 F' L' F2 U B' F' D L' B2 F2 Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 L' Fw2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B' Uw U F U' R2 Rw F Uw F' Rw2 R Uw F
19. 1:01.03 L' B' D' F2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' R F2 D' F' U2 L' R' U' Fw2 U B Rw2 U D' F' B' U Rw2 Uw2 L2 U L' D2 B' Rw D2 Fw Uw Rw' B' R2 Fw' L2
20. 1:00.39 D R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U B2 U2 R' B2 F' D F R2 U' L' F Rw2 B D Rw2 Uw2 L2 F' U' F' D' U' F2 L' F' Rw' U' F2 B2 Rw Uw' Rw2 R' Fw' U2 B
21. (1:29.21) U R' L' F' R2 U2 L' D F2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' L D Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 U F2 Rw2 R' Fw2 D L' Uw2 D2 B' D2 Fw' R2 B' Rw Uw' Fw' L' F' R2 Fw
22. 1:03.84 L' D2 U2 B R2 B D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F' L B' D F2 D' U' L Fw2 D2 Rw2 F Rw2 U F2 Uw2 D2 Fw2 U' Rw' B2 Rw B' L2 Fw Rw' Uw2 L2 Fw' F' U L'
23. 59.48 U' R' B2 D R F2 R' U2 D2 F B2 L2 U2 D2 F' R2 D2 F2 D' R2 Uw2 B2 F Uw2 Fw2 U F L2 Fw2 U2 B L' B2 Rw B' Rw' B' R' Uw Rw Uw Rw2 Fw2
24. 1:04.84 D2 L' B' R2 U R L' F' R2 L2 U2 L2 F R2 F2 D2 B D2 F2 R' Uw2 F Rw2 D2 B' Uw2 D F' D2 F' L2 Fw2 U Rw' D Rw' L D2 Fw L' Uw' U Rw L2 D2
25. 1:03.93 B U2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 L B2 D B U B' U' L' B' U Fw2 L2 Uw2 F' D B2 Uw2 D2 Rw2 U' F' L2 Rw' F Rw2 D' B Rw2 F' Fw' Rw' Fw' D2 F2 B
26. 1:03.92 U' F U2 R' F R2 D' R D B2 R' F2 B2 R' U2 B2 L F2 R2 F2 Rw2 B Uw2 F' Rw2 R2 B Uw2 F' L F Uw R' Uw2 R D B F Rw Uw' U' Rw' Fw2 L'
27. 59.48 U' R2 D2 R' D2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 R2 D2 U' L2 U2 B' D2 L' U' F U2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 D F' L2 Uw2 F' U2 Rw2 D U Rw' L D' Fw2 R B' Uw Rw Uw2 U Fw2 Rw' B2
28. 58.40 R' F' B2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 L B' U B L' F D B' R Rw2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 L' B U2 L Uw2 D2 R F' Uw Fw2 D' B Uw2 L D' Fw L Uw' R U'
29. 1:09.43 F2 L2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 D' L' D2 U2 F D2 B L R' Fw2 U2 Rw2 F D Rw2 U' D2 F' U' R2 D Fw2 Rw' F2 U2 Rw' U' Uw' R Fw2 B R2 Fw'
30. 53.83[Woaj] B U' D R' U2 R2 U' B' R U2 F2 U2 L B2 R' D2 R D2 L' U2 Fw2 D2 Fw2 L' U' B2 D Rw2 L Fw2 R D Fw Uw2 Fw Rw2 B' L' U B2 Uw' Rw' D' Fw'
31. (41.93[PB!!]) U D R2 L2 F2 U' L' B' L2 U B2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 U D2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 F2 U Rw2 L' D R2 Uw2 L' Uw2 F' D' Fw' L' B F' R' Uw' Fw2 Uw' B Rw D'
32. (1:28.23[sadge]) F2 D R' B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L' F2 R2 U2 B L2 U2 F D' L' F2 Uw2 B L Fw2 B' R' F L U2 Rw2 L2 Uw B Rw2 F L2 U Fw R2 Fw' U' Fw R' U'
33. 1:00.48 F' L' U2 R2 D L2 R2 U F2 D L2 B2 F' U' B' D2 R' B2 D2 U Rw2 B Rw2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 B R B R D2 F' Uw L R Uw2 L2 U2 Fw U' L2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' U Rw'
34. 59.38 R D2 R U2 B2 R2 U2 L B2 R' D2 F2 B U F' L' U F' D2 F' U' Rw2 U Fw2 B2 U R Uw2 Rw2 R2 D' R D Fw R2 U' D' F R Rw Uw' B2 U' Rw U' Rw
35. 1:00.48 R' U' F U' L' F B' D' L F2 L2 D R2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U Fw2 Uw2 B U2 R' B2 D2 L Fw2 Rw2 F' L2 Uw F2 R Fw2 R' Uw F Fw Uw' Fw' F
36. 51.04 F' D' B2 F2 U2 L2 R F2 L R2 F2 D2 R' F' L2 F' R' F' R D' Rw2 U D' R' U' Rw2 B2 U' L2 R2 Uw2 R' D Fw L' Fw F' D' F' Rw' U Fw' L' Uw' U2
37. 1:09.23 U' B2 L2 D2 R' L2 F' D2 B2 U' L2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 B2 D' R' B' Rw2 D F' Rw2 D B' Uw2 D' Fw2 F2 R2 D2 F2 Rw' B' R2 Fw2 L' Uw B' Rw L Uw' R' L2 Fw2
38. (1:35.62) D' R2 F2 L2 D' R2 D F2 D' R2 F2 R' D F U2 F D2 U' B' L' Uw2 F' Rw2 Uw2 D2 R D2 F' B' L' B2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' R Fw2 F D2 Rw' Fw2 B2 Uw Rw2 F'
39. 59.94 R2 U R2 D B2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' R' F2 U L2 D2 B' F' R F2 Uw2 B' U2 Rw2 Fw2 B F2 Rw2 L B2 R' B Rw2 D B' Uw' L B2 Rw F U2 Rw' Uw F Rw' F
40. 1:04.38 B R L' D L' U D B D' R2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 D F R2 Uw2 U F2 Rw2 Fw2 D' B2 R F D2 Rw Fw2 Rw R' Fw L R Fw' D2 Rw2
41. 54.93 B2 R' F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U2 R' B' D2 F L' B R' Uw2 L Fw2 U D' Fw2 B2 U' Rw2 F2 L D' Fw U' R Fw U Uw' Rw' B' L' F' Uw' U2
42. 1:04.83 L2 D F2 U B2 U' R2 D L2 R2 F2 U' L' R' F D2 U' F2 R2 B' L Rw2 U Rw2 F' R2 B' Rw2 R2 F' Uw2 B' U Rw D R2 B' Uw2 U L2 Uw F Rw' U2 Fw2
43. 1:10.38 R' F2 R' B2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 L F' D2 U F2 R' B Uw2 Fw2 B2 D' Rw2 B U L2 U' Fw2 F Rw L D B L2 Uw U R2 Fw U L' Uw' D
44. 1:08.42 B' R2 U' D B' R2 D R' B D2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 L D2 R' B2 R Fw2 R B Uw2 B L2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 R' U2 L2 Uw' Rw2 R' Fw2 Uw U Fw D' R Fw' Rw' B' L'
45. 59.74 R' F' D R' F L' B' U' F B2 L F2 B2 D2 L' B2 L' D2 F2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 B L2 Uw2 L2 U2 D' F' Rw2 L2 D' Rw' U' F Rw Uw Fw' R2 Fw' Rw Uw' Fw' F
46. 1:03.74 R D2 U2 R B2 L' B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F L U B' D F2 U L Rw2 F' Uw2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 F R' F Rw2 B Uw B2 Uw U2 D Rw2 Fw U' B L' Uw F2 D2
47. 1:00.02[lolol] B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 U B2 U' L2 B F' U' L R' U2 F2 U' R2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 F' L' Fw2 Rw2 B R' U2 B2 Uw' B2 Uw F2 R' U Rw Uw F' Uw2 B2 R
48. 59.48 D R2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 B' F2 D2 L2 B R' B F' L' F' D2 U Uw2 R B L D2 Rw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 B' L2 Uw' U2 B F2 L F' L' Fw' R' L' Fw U Rw'
49. 59.93 L2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' R D' R2 B R2 F U2 L U' L' Uw2 Rw2 B L B2 R' F2 Uw2 R' B R' L' Uw' Fw2 U F2 Uw L' U Rw' Fw' F' Rw2 Fw B'
50. 1:04.84 L U B' U' R2 D' B2 U R2 U B2 R2 B2 L U2 F D L' D' U' Rw2 F U' Fw2 D2 Fw2 U' F2 Rw2 B' R2 F Uw2 Rw D B D Fw2 Rw' Fw Uw D R2 Uw Rw2
51. 1:00.38 B2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 U2 L F2 R' B2 U R' U' R' B R D U2 R2 Fw2 U2 R' Uw2 B Rw2 L' F L2 R2 Fw2 F Uw' L' U2 D' F2 L B2 Rw Uw Fw' Uw2 U' Fw' Rw
52. 1:08.47 L2 B U L' D' F2 R L2 U2 F R2 F' L2 B' R2 B2 U' D2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 R U' R2 D2 Fw2 R2 L' B2 R D2 Fw B' Rw2 Fw L2 B' Rw Fw' Uw' Rw D' L U'
53. (50.37) L F R2 B2 L' D2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 D2 L' U2 B U R' B2 U2 Uw2 R' Fw2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 L U2 B L F2 U' B2 Rw2 Uw' B F' Rw Fw U' Rw2 U2 L Fw2
54. 1:03.74 D2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 U B L' U F D' B D' L F2 Uw2 Fw2 U' R' U' D' Fw2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 D2 R' F2 B' D2 Fw R' L2 Fw U' B Rw' U Rw Uw' Fw
55. 58.39 F2 R' D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R' F U' B' F U2 B' F R' D' Fw2 Uw2 B U R2 F Rw2 F2 Uw2 B Uw2 R2 D' Rw B Rw F' U2 L Uw B' Rw' F D2 Fw Uw2
56. 1:04.83 F' R F' B R F' R2 U' B' D F2 D' R2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 B2 D' F' Rw2 U2 Fw2 B L' Fw2 Rw2 L F' R B U' F Uw U2 B2 F2 Fw U' Rw' U Fw' Uw' D2
57. 1:02.81 D2 L U R' B2 R' F' R' U D2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 U L' D' Rw2 L F2 Uw2 F2 D' R L' Fw' F' R2 D' Fw Uw' F' Rw' R2 D' B' L'
58. 1:02.02 U' B2 U2 B2 R D2 R F2 L2 B2 U2 L U2 D' B' D' U2 L' F U' F2 Fw2 D Fw2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 B' U' R2 F B Uw2 F' Rw' F U2 L2 F Rw2 F' Fw' Rw' Uw' U' Rw2 B
59. 1:08.32 D2 U2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L B D2 F2 U B' F L2 U' B' Fw2 D B2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L' B2 D' R' Uw2 Rw2 Fw Uw2 Fw F' U B' Rw' Fw' U' L Uw2 F2 U2
60. 1:00.03 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 B D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F D F' L' R2 B R' U R2 F2 Rw2 D2 U' Fw2 Uw2 R D Fw2 R L D' U Fw' B' L B2 U2 R' Fw' Uw' Rw F Rw' Fw R
61. 59.37 U D' R' L D2 F' R2 D R2 F U2 F' U2 L2 B2 L2 F' R2 B L' Uw2 Rw2 R D L2 Fw2 R2 L' U Fw2 D' B2 Fw' R B2 L2 Fw' B2 Rw' R Uw2 Fw' U' Rw2 R
62. 1:07.42 R2 B D2 F L2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D L R U' F' L B' F2 R Uw2 Fw2 F L2 U Rw2 D U B R2 D Rw B2 L B D Rw' F' U Fw' Uw2 Fw L2
63. 59.47 U L' F2 L B2 L' B2 L D2 B2 R F D2 R D' U2 B2 L2 D Fw2 Uw2 D2 Rw2 D' R Fw2 R2 D2 Fw2 L2 U' B' D2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 R Fw L' F Uw F2
64. 1:03.83 F2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 D' U2 L2 B' L B D' F' U B2 R B U2 Uw2 Fw2 R' L2 Fw2 F L2 U2 R Fw2 R' L' F' Uw' F' B2 R2 D2 Rw' Fw' Uw' Rw Uw' U R' B2
65. 1:11.13 B' L' U R B' L' U2 D2 R' U L2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 L Fw2 F Uw2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F' L D' L' Uw' R F' Uw' Fw' D R2 Fw2 Rw U'
66. (50.48) R' D2 L' F2 D2 R2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 R F D B2 R' D2 R' U' F' Uw2 L U D2 Rw2 D L' Uw2 D R Uw2 F2 R2 Fw' R Fw2 B L2 B Uw L' R2 F' Uw2 Fw' B2
67. 1:02.92 U B L' F' L2 D' L' B R F' U2 R2 B' R2 B2 U2 B D2 F Fw2 Uw2 L2 R D2 F L2 Fw2 L' D2 Rw2 B' R Uw' Rw2 Uw L2 F2 Fw D' B U2 Fw' Rw' U2
68. 1:00.39 U' R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 R U B L' B2 U R' B' R2 U2 Rw2 F L2 D B U Rw2 F' Uw2 U' F' D' F' Rw U Rw2 D2 L' Fw Uw' Fw B2 Uw U Fw' U2
69. 1:03.42 L2 D L' D F D R U' R2 U2 R' B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R' L2 B2 D2 B Uw2 Fw2 R' B' Rw2 U2 Fw2 D2 R Fw2 Uw2 U2 L2 Uw U' L2 F' Rw2 Fw' R' Uw L Fw2 L U' D'
70. 59.38 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 B' D2 B F R' D' R2 B2 L F U2 F' U' Fw2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 R' F Rw2 Fw2 B F2 Rw2 Uw' D' F2 Uw D2 B' Uw2 Rw Fw' Rw2 Uw2 D' F'
71. 1:03.92 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 U R2 U' L R' F D B2 U L D B2 D Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 D B D' L2 Fw2 B' L2 U' B2 Rw Fw2 U F Uw2 B2 Fw Uw Rw U2 R2 D2 Fw
72. 1:18.32 L' D F2 D2 F' U D' F R2 U2 B2 U2 R' B2 D2 R' L2 B2 L2 U2 F' Fw2 Uw2 F' U Rw2 L2 F D R2 B2 R2 D2 Rw U' L' F Rw2 F Rw U2 Fw Rw' L' Fw D2
73. 1:14.38 D2 F' R' F B' L B D2 F' U D L2 U F2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 Uw2 F U Rw2 D2 Rw2 D' Rw2 F Uw2 L2 B2 U Rw D U' L' F2 Fw' Rw Uw2 U2 F' B L'
74. 58.62 U2 D' B L D' F R2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 F2 B U' L2 Uw2 R' B Uw2 D2 B' R Uw2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F' Uw R' U' B Rw Fw' Uw' Fw' F D2 L' B2
75. 1:19.32 D2 L2 F2 L B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' L' U B' U R' U2 B2 U' Rw2 Fw2 U' B2 L U' R2 Fw2 Rw2 D L2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw U' B2 D2 L D2 Fw2 Rw D2 Rw Fw' Rw' R2
76. 1:03.75 R2 D2 F U2 L2 B2 L2 B R2 F' D2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 U' F R' B D Fw2 U L2 Fw2 D L' Uw2 L F2 Uw2 Fw2 D Fw' F U' F2 R B' Rw Uw Fw F2 U Rw2 B'
77. 58.43 R2 L B L2 D2 R2 F' L D B2 D' R2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U' Uw2 F U2 Fw2 Rw2 L F' B2 Uw2 U2 F' L' Fw2 Uw B' R B U D' Rw Uw2 B2 Rw Uw F2 U'
78. 1:03.39 F U2 L2 B U2 B' D2 R2 D2 F' L2 B D' F2 L U' R D L U2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 B U Fw2 F2 U' D2 B2 L2 F Rw' R' Uw2 U R2 F' Fw U L' U Fw Rw L'
79. (50.48) L F R U' L' U L' D2 B F2 R2 U2 L' B2 L U2 B2 U2 F2 L' U2 Rw2 Fw2 U B' L2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 D' Rw2 F' R2 B2 Rw D' R' Uw2 Fw Uw Rw' B' D2 U' Fw2
80. 59.99[hah sub-1] L F2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' B' R B' F' U2 B' U' L' D' Rw2 Fw2 B' R2 D L2 D2 F' Rw2 U L2 Rw' R U F2 D Uw' F2 L B' Rw2 Fw R2 Uw'
81. 1:09.57 D2 F2 U L2 B2 D' F2 D L' U2 B' D B U R2 B D2 F' Uw2 F' U' Rw2 U' B' Uw2 F2 Rw2 F2 U2 F D Rw' U Rw' L Fw' Uw' R B2 U F' Rw U'
82. 1:19.33 F D' F' L' F' L B' R F2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 Fw2 D2 L' D R' Fw2 L' U' L' R' Fw2 U' Fw Uw2 D Fw' U' Fw F' Rw U Rw R' U2 Rw'
83. 1:04.83 U2 F' U2 B' L2 B' F2 R2 B L2 D R2 F D U F' L D U Uw2 Rw2 D Rw2 F' U' B L2 B2 Rw2 F' U2 F Rw L D Rw L D Fw' Rw' Fw2 L2
84. 1:03.73 L U2 F' U2 B L2 B F R2 F' R2 D2 U B' F2 D F' R F2 U' Rw2 D Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 F U' B2 D L2 F' R2 L U' Rw U R F2 Fw U' Rw' R Uw' R' Fw' B'
85. 59.37 U' L2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 U L2 D F2 R B' R2 B D' B' L2 U2 R' Uw2 L' Uw2 R U F2 Uw2 R2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Fw' D2 Fw2 Uw2 L Fw Uw2 Rw' F B2 Rw Fw F2
86. 1:09.42 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 D' R2 U B2 F2 R' D U2 L2 B' D R' F2 D Uw2 B2 R B' L F R' Uw2 Rw2 L' Fw2 Uw2 R' Uw' L D U' Rw2 Uw L Fw L Uw' D' L
87. 1:10.38 U' F R L' U F U2 L F' U2 F2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 B L2 D2 R' Fw2 Uw2 B R2 Uw2 R' Uw2 R F Uw2 B U2 R Uw' L D L2 B Rw' Fw' Rw F Uw2 Fw2 R U
88. 1:04.63 U D2 L' F2 D F L' F2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 U R2 B2 U F2 U' F R' Rw2 F Rw2 D2 R' B U2 Fw2 Rw2 L' B2 R2 U' F2 L' Uw' F' Rw Fw U Rw2 Uw' U Rw L
89. 1:03.52 B R D R2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 D R2 U' L D B' R2 F U' F R Uw2 F' L' Fw2 Rw2 B2 R Uw2 F' B2 R' Uw2 B' D B Uw L' B' Fw Uw' L' D2 B' Rw R'
90. 1:03.64 R' F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 U2 F2 L' D R2 D' L2 D2 L F2 Rw2 Uw2 B D Rw2 D Rw2 R2 U2 F2 Uw2 U F' Rw' F U Rw2 F R U2 L Uw L' Fw' R Fw'
91. 1:18.42 U' D L D2 L2 D F' U' L2 D' L2 D F2 B2 D R2 L' F2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 F Uw2 R B D2 Rw2 L2 U2 L2 Uw' L' D' L2 Uw Rw' Uw U' Fw U' Rw' L'
92. 59.36 L D' B R' D' F' U' R L U2 D2 B' U2 R2 B R2 F' D2 F R2 Fw2 L2 D' Fw2 F2 L' Uw2 D' R Fw2 U2 B2 D Fw D2 U' Fw R Fw Rw Fw2 U' Fw' Uw2 Rw2
93. 1:03.64 B2 R' B U2 B' D' B U' L R2 D B2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 Rw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 B U2 B Uw2 U' F Rw B D' L B L' U' Uw' Rw' L2 F' Uw Rw'
94. 1:04.75 L B2 D2 L' U2 B2 R' F2 U2 B2 F2 R' U' L B L2 R' B F R Fw2 U' D2 L Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 B2 D R2 Fw' L' Fw R B2 U' Uw Rw Uw' F R2 Uw' D'
95. 1:17.43 D R' B2 R' B2 U2 R F2 U2 R B2 R2 U2 F' U B2 R D R D2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 R' U2 B' Uw2 F' R Fw2 F2 R Uw2 R2 Uw' B R L Uw' B2 Rw Fw R' B Uw' Fw U
96. (1:46.33[messed up parity]) U2 R' B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 F R' D U L' F2 L' R Uw2 B' U2 Rw2 R2 F U2 R L2 Uw2 B' D2 Uw B2 R2 Uw L Uw Fw Rw2 U Rw' D Fw U
97. 1:04.81 B' L' U B R2 D2 R U2 R2 D L2 U B2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 R' U Uw2 B' Rw2 Fw2 R2 D U2 Rw2 B R2 F' Rw2 F' Rw F D' B' U' R2 Fw' Uw' F2 D2 L Uw' Rw
98. 1:09.00 R D2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 F2 U L' D2 F' R U2 B L D' L' Fw2 D2 L' Uw2 B' R Fw2 D2 F R2 L F2 Uw' D' R2 B' Uw2 B' Rw' D B' Uw U' B2
99. 1:10.41 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R' F D' U2 F' D B R' F L Fw2 L2 Uw2 B' L2 D' Rw2 F' D' Rw2 L2 U' Fw2 L D2 Rw' L2 U' Uw' Fw2 Rw' B2 Uw R F
100. 1:08.03 F' D L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B' U2 R2 F D' B D2 R B L' F2 R Fw2 R' L F Uw2 Fw2 R F2 Uw2 F' R2 F Uw B' L' Fw2 Rw2 U2 F2 Rw B' U Fw D2 Fw'

part of the solves are from the ao50. This is from two days ago. My ao200 is currently 1:02.58. Watch out!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 25, 2022)

all you need is that sub-1 average of 200 and you will win


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 25, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> all you need is that sub-1 average of 200 and you will win


I am so close and it hurts.

Also, I ordered an MGC Squan and a Qiyi Clock!

Hope to get better at those events.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 25, 2022)

Finally! 3x3 PB SINGLE!!!

My previous PB was 6.20 which was set on 6.2.2022.

6.20.2022: 5.99+2
7.21.2022: 5.88+2
7.24.2022: DNF(5.78) (Misaligned by one M move)

And finally, on July 25, 2022..... (oh, shut up with the suspense)

6.19!! (Barely beat it, it was actually 6.199)

B' D2 L2 D2 L U2 D' L2 U2 B R2 U2 F L2 F' U2 B2 U B


recon

17 move F2L + 11 Move Decent OLL + My best PLL (15 Moves) = 43 moves / 6.19 seconds = 6.94 TPS!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 25, 2022)

SO CLOSE!! (This is after I merged my sessions and got exactly 200 solves.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-25
avg of 200: 1:04.33

Time List:
1. (1:29.68) L F R' L2 B2 D' F U R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 D' B2 L' U Fw2 Rw2 F' L B L F' R' Uw2 L' Fw2 R Uw' B2 Uw D2 B2 Uw' Rw Fw D Fw' Rw2 F' D2 
2. 1:09.55 D' R2 U2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 B F R U R D2 R2 B2 L' B R Rw2 B U' Fw2 D2 L2 U Rw2 U R2 D B2 L B2 D Rw' F' L' Fw' U2 Rw Uw' Rw2 Fw' Rw R' 
3. (1:23.62) F' U' R' F2 R' U2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 L2 F2 B D' U' R D' U L Uw2 B U' Rw2 B2 R2 U F R2 Uw2 D B' U Rw U Rw2 F2 R Fw' L2 Uw' L' Fw R 
4. 1:10.40 L2 D2 B R2 F' D2 B' U2 B U2 R2 L D2 L' D B' F' D2 L' Rw2 B' Uw2 U' F' B D' Rw2 U2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 B L Fw2 F' Uw2 B2 Rw' Fw D' Fw2 Uw' Fw' B U2 
5. 56.11 U L2 D' R2 D' B2 U B2 D2 F2 L U2 B L D2 F' L U L2 Rw2 Fw2 B' D2 Rw2 U2 R F' Uw2 B U2 Fw2 U2 D' F' Uw' U B2 Uw2 L Fw' Uw D2 Fw' F' Uw 
6. 1:14.15 U2 L2 B' D2 U2 F L2 R2 F2 R2 F' L U2 F' L F R D' L' D2 Rw2 U' Rw2 F D' Rw2 Uw2 F2 D' F' Rw2 U' Rw Fw2 L D' R2 B' U Uw Fw B Uw' Fw' R 
7. 1:10.19 D2 L' F U' B' U' R' L2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 Rw2 U Rw2 Fw2 B' Uw2 B' D2 U2 R2 Uw2 B2 D' Rw' B' Rw2 F D Fw2 L' U' Uw' Fw D2 L' Fw 
8. 58.62 F2 D2 L2 D L2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U L F L F' U F R2 U' F Rw2 Fw2 U2 F Rw2 B' Uw2 L' F' R F' B' D2 U F Uw U Rw2 Uw' R Rw Fw Uw' D L 
9. 1:19.55 F U' F2 B' D' F' D' L' U R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 L F2 L D2 L Uw2 R2 Uw2 R' Uw2 B' L2 B F' Uw2 F' D2 Uw L' F2 Uw2 R' U' Rw Fw' R' F' Rw' Fw Rw2 
10. (46.39) D2 R B2 R F2 U2 L B2 U2 B2 R U' B2 U' F' U2 L' B2 Uw2 R U2 Rw2 F' R2 F Uw2 L2 Fw2 R' Uw Fw2 L' D U Rw2 Fw Rw B Rw Fw' Rw B D2 
11. 59.47 F D2 L2 B2 D2 F L2 B' U2 B U2 D L' U R D' R2 U' F L' Uw2 R' F' Rw2 Fw2 L2 F2 Uw2 L' F' Rw2 Uw2 B2 Uw R2 L F2 Uw Rw' B' U' L F' Rw' B 
12. 59.48 F U L F' D' B R B2 R' F2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 R D' B' Uw2 Fw2 D B' U B2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 F2 D' L2 D Rw U' F' D' Fw U2 Rw Uw D' R' D2 L2 
13. 59.48 F2 U2 F' B2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' B' D2 U L' B D B Rw2 D' Fw2 L' B2 Rw2 U D Rw2 D L Fw2 L Fw U' Rw2 L F2 D2 Uw Fw' Uw2 F Rw2 L R' 
14. 1:04.93 U2 D' F R' L U F U' R U' D' R2 D' L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U Uw2 Fw2 F' D' Fw2 F2 U2 Rw2 U Fw2 D2 B U2 Rw' F' U L2 Fw' Rw L' Fw2 Uw U' L R2 
15. 1:03.83 R2 L' U R B R' F2 L B' R2 U2 F' R2 D2 F2 R2 B' U2 R2 D Fw2 Rw2 L D Rw2 D2 F2 D' Fw2 L' D2 L2 Fw B R' F' D' Fw' Rw U Fw Uw' Rw2 U F 
16. 59.38 B2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 F L' R' F2 U' R U' L' D Uw2 Rw2 U' B' D Rw2 B Uw2 B' D Fw2 B2 U Rw R2 U2 L R' U' Uw Rw Fw' L2 B Rw' Fw2 
17. (53.83) D2 L2 R' D2 F2 D2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 R2 B' L R2 B L' U' L2 D' U' Rw2 D2 F' Rw2 F' R Uw2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 R2 F U F Uw' Rw2 L' B Fw' U2 L Fw' Uw F D' 
18. 59.83 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 F' L' F2 U B' F' D L' B2 F2 Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 L' Fw2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B' Uw U F U' R2 Rw F Uw F' Rw2 R Uw F 
19. 1:01.03 L' B' D' F2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' R F2 D' F' U2 L' R' U' Fw2 U B Rw2 U D' F' B' U Rw2 Uw2 L2 U L' D2 B' Rw D2 Fw Uw Rw' B' R2 Fw' L2 
20. 1:00.39 D R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U B2 U2 R' B2 F' D F R2 U' L' F Rw2 B D Rw2 Uw2 L2 F' U' F' D' U' F2 L' F' Rw' U' F2 B2 Rw Uw' Rw2 R' Fw' U2 B 
21. (1:29.21) U R' L' F' R2 U2 L' D F2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' L D Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 U F2 Rw2 R' Fw2 D L' Uw2 D2 B' D2 Fw' R2 B' Rw Uw' Fw' L' F' R2 Fw 
22. 1:03.84 L' D2 U2 B R2 B D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F' L B' D F2 D' U' L Fw2 D2 Rw2 F Rw2 U F2 Uw2 D2 Fw2 U' Rw' B2 Rw B' L2 Fw Rw' Uw2 L2 Fw' F' U L' 
23. 59.48 U' R' B2 D R F2 R' U2 D2 F B2 L2 U2 D2 F' R2 D2 F2 D' R2 Uw2 B2 F Uw2 Fw2 U F L2 Fw2 U2 B L' B2 Rw B' Rw' B' R' Uw Rw Uw Rw2 Fw2 
24. 1:04.84 D2 L' B' R2 U R L' F' R2 L2 U2 L2 F R2 F2 D2 B D2 F2 R' Uw2 F Rw2 D2 B' Uw2 D F' D2 F' L2 Fw2 U Rw' D Rw' L D2 Fw L' Uw' U Rw L2 D2 
25. 1:03.93 B U2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 L B2 D B U B' U' L' B' U Fw2 L2 Uw2 F' D B2 Uw2 D2 Rw2 U' F' L2 Rw' F Rw2 D' B Rw2 F' Fw' Rw' Fw' D2 F2 B 
26. 1:03.92 U' F U2 R' F R2 D' R D B2 R' F2 B2 R' U2 B2 L F2 R2 F2 Rw2 B Uw2 F' Rw2 R2 B Uw2 F' L F Uw R' Uw2 R D B F Rw Uw' U' Rw' Fw2 L' 
27. 59.48 U' R2 D2 R' D2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 R2 D2 U' L2 U2 B' D2 L' U' F U2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 D F' L2 Uw2 F' U2 Rw2 D U Rw' L D' Fw2 R B' Uw Rw Uw2 U Fw2 Rw' B2 
28. 58.40 R' F' B2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 L B' U B L' F D B' R Rw2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 L' B U2 L Uw2 D2 R F' Uw Fw2 D' B Uw2 L D' Fw L Uw' R U' 
29. 1:09.43 F2 L2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 D' L' D2 U2 F D2 B L R' Fw2 U2 Rw2 F D Rw2 U' D2 F' U' R2 D Fw2 Rw' F2 U2 Rw' U' Uw' R Fw2 B R2 Fw' 
30. 53.83[Woaj] B U' D R' U2 R2 U' B' R U2 F2 U2 L B2 R' D2 R D2 L' U2 Fw2 D2 Fw2 L' U' B2 D Rw2 L Fw2 R D Fw Uw2 Fw Rw2 B' L' U B2 Uw' Rw' D' Fw' 
31. (41.93[PB!!]) U D R2 L2 F2 U' L' B' L2 U B2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 U D2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 F2 U Rw2 L' D R2 Uw2 L' Uw2 F' D' Fw' L' B F' R' Uw' Fw2 Uw' B Rw D' 
32. (1:28.23[sadge]) F2 D R' B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L' F2 R2 U2 B L2 U2 F D' L' F2 Uw2 B L Fw2 B' R' F L U2 Rw2 L2 Uw B Rw2 F L2 U Fw R2 Fw' U' Fw R' U' 
33. 1:00.48 F' L' U2 R2 D L2 R2 U F2 D L2 B2 F' U' B' D2 R' B2 D2 U Rw2 B Rw2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 B R B R D2 F' Uw L R Uw2 L2 U2 Fw U' L2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' U Rw' 
34. 1:00.48 R' U' F U' L' F B' D' L F2 L2 D R2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U Fw2 Uw2 B U2 R' B2 D2 L Fw2 Rw2 F' L2 Uw F2 R Fw2 R' Uw F Fw Uw' Fw' F 
35. (51.04) F' D' B2 F2 U2 L2 R F2 L R2 F2 D2 R' F' L2 F' R' F' R D' Rw2 U D' R' U' Rw2 B2 U' L2 R2 Uw2 R' D Fw L' Fw F' D' F' Rw' U Fw' L' Uw' U2 
36. 1:09.23 U' B2 L2 D2 R' L2 F' D2 B2 U' L2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 B2 D' R' B' Rw2 D F' Rw2 D B' Uw2 D' Fw2 F2 R2 D2 F2 Rw' B' R2 Fw2 L' Uw B' Rw L Uw' R' L2 Fw2 
37. (1:35.62) D' R2 F2 L2 D' R2 D F2 D' R2 F2 R' D F U2 F D2 U' B' L' Uw2 F' Rw2 Uw2 D2 R D2 F' B' L' B2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' R Fw2 F D2 Rw' Fw2 B2 Uw Rw2 F' 
38. 59.94 R2 U R2 D B2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' R' F2 U L2 D2 B' F' R F2 Uw2 B' U2 Rw2 Fw2 B F2 Rw2 L B2 R' B Rw2 D B' Uw' L B2 Rw F U2 Rw' Uw F Rw' F 
39. 1:04.38 B R L' D L' U D B D' R2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 D F R2 Uw2 U F2 Rw2 Fw2 D' B2 R F D2 Rw Fw2 Rw R' Fw L R Fw' D2 Rw2 
40. 54.93 B2 R' F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U2 R' B' D2 F L' B R' Uw2 L Fw2 U D' Fw2 B2 U' Rw2 F2 L D' Fw U' R Fw U Uw' Rw' B' L' F' Uw' U2 
41. 1:04.83 L2 D F2 U B2 U' R2 D L2 R2 F2 U' L' R' F D2 U' F2 R2 B' L Rw2 U Rw2 F' R2 B' Rw2 R2 F' Uw2 B' U Rw D R2 B' Uw2 U L2 Uw F Rw' U2 Fw2 
42. 1:10.38 R' F2 R' B2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 L F' D2 U F2 R' B Uw2 Fw2 B2 D' Rw2 B U L2 U' Fw2 F Rw L D B L2 Uw U R2 Fw U L' Uw' D 
43. 1:08.42 B' R2 U' D B' R2 D R' B D2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 L D2 R' B2 R Fw2 R B Uw2 B L2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 R' U2 L2 Uw' Rw2 R' Fw2 Uw U Fw D' R Fw' Rw' B' L' 
44. 59.74 R' F' D R' F L' B' U' F B2 L F2 B2 D2 L' B2 L' D2 F2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 B L2 Uw2 L2 U2 D' F' Rw2 L2 D' Rw' U' F Rw Uw Fw' R2 Fw' Rw Uw' Fw' F 
45. 1:03.74 R D2 U2 R B2 L' B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F L U B' D F2 U L Rw2 F' Uw2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 F R' F Rw2 B Uw B2 Uw U2 D Rw2 Fw U' B L' Uw F2 D2 
46. 1:00.02[lolol] B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 U B2 U' L2 B F' U' L R' U2 F2 U' R2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 F' L' Fw2 Rw2 B R' U2 B2 Uw' B2 Uw F2 R' U Rw Uw F' Uw2 B2 R 
47. 59.48 D R2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 B' F2 D2 L2 B R' B F' L' F' D2 U Uw2 R B L D2 Rw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 B' L2 Uw' U2 B F2 L F' L' Fw' R' L' Fw U Rw' 
48. 59.93 L2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' R D' R2 B R2 F U2 L U' L' Uw2 Rw2 B L B2 R' F2 Uw2 R' B R' L' Uw' Fw2 U F2 Uw L' U Rw' Fw' F' Rw2 Fw B' 
49. 1:04.84 L U B' U' R2 D' B2 U R2 U B2 R2 B2 L U2 F D L' D' U' Rw2 F U' Fw2 D2 Fw2 U' F2 Rw2 B' R2 F Uw2 Rw D B D Fw2 Rw' Fw Uw D R2 Uw Rw2 
50. 1:00.38 B2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 U2 L F2 R' B2 U R' U' R' B R D U2 R2 Fw2 U2 R' Uw2 B Rw2 L' F L2 R2 Fw2 F Uw' L' U2 D' F2 L B2 Rw Uw Fw' Uw2 U' Fw' Rw 
51. 1:08.47 L2 B U L' D' F2 R L2 U2 F R2 F' L2 B' R2 B2 U' D2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 R U' R2 D2 Fw2 R2 L' B2 R D2 Fw B' Rw2 Fw L2 B' Rw Fw' Uw' Rw D' L U' 
52. (50.37) L F R2 B2 L' D2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 D2 L' U2 B U R' B2 U2 Uw2 R' Fw2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 L U2 B L F2 U' B2 Rw2 Uw' B F' Rw Fw U' Rw2 U2 L Fw2 
53. 1:03.74 D2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 U B L' U F D' B D' L F2 Uw2 Fw2 U' R' U' D' Fw2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 D2 R' F2 B' D2 Fw R' L2 Fw U' B Rw' U Rw Uw' Fw 
54. 58.39 F2 R' D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R' F U' B' F U2 B' F R' D' Fw2 Uw2 B U R2 F Rw2 F2 Uw2 B Uw2 R2 D' Rw B Rw F' U2 L Uw B' Rw' F D2 Fw Uw2 
55. 1:04.83 F' R F' B R F' R2 U' B' D F2 D' R2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 B2 D' F' Rw2 U2 Fw2 B L' Fw2 Rw2 L F' R B U' F Uw U2 B2 F2 Fw U' Rw' U Fw' Uw' D2 
56. 1:02.81 D2 L U R' B2 R' F' R' U D2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 U L' D' Rw2 L F2 Uw2 F2 D' R L' Fw' F' R2 D' Fw Uw' F' Rw' R2 D' B' L' 
57. 1:02.02 U' B2 U2 B2 R D2 R F2 L2 B2 U2 L U2 D' B' D' U2 L' F U' F2 Fw2 D Fw2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 B' U' R2 F B Uw2 F' Rw' F U2 L2 F Rw2 F' Fw' Rw' Uw' U' Rw2 B 
58. 1:08.32 D2 U2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L B D2 F2 U B' F L2 U' B' Fw2 D B2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L' B2 D' R' Uw2 Rw2 Fw Uw2 Fw F' U B' Rw' Fw' U' L Uw2 F2 U2 
59. 1:00.03 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 B D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F D F' L' R2 B R' U R2 F2 Rw2 D2 U' Fw2 Uw2 R D Fw2 R L D' U Fw' B' L B2 U2 R' Fw' Uw' Rw F Rw' Fw R 
60. 59.37 U D' R' L D2 F' R2 D R2 F U2 F' U2 L2 B2 L2 F' R2 B L' Uw2 Rw2 R D L2 Fw2 R2 L' U Fw2 D' B2 Fw' R B2 L2 Fw' B2 Rw' R Uw2 Fw' U' Rw2 R 
61. 1:07.42 R2 B D2 F L2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D L R U' F' L B' F2 R Uw2 Fw2 F L2 U Rw2 D U B R2 D Rw B2 L B D Rw' F' U Fw' Uw2 Fw L2 
62. 59.47 U L' F2 L B2 L' B2 L D2 B2 R F D2 R D' U2 B2 L2 D Fw2 Uw2 D2 Rw2 D' R Fw2 R2 D2 Fw2 L2 U' B' D2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 R Fw L' F Uw F2 
63. 1:03.83 F2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 D' U2 L2 B' L B D' F' U B2 R B U2 Uw2 Fw2 R' L2 Fw2 F L2 U2 R Fw2 R' L' F' Uw' F' B2 R2 D2 Rw' Fw' Uw' Rw Uw' U R' B2 
64. 1:11.13 B' L' U R B' L' U2 D2 R' U L2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 L Fw2 F Uw2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F' L D' L' Uw' R F' Uw' Fw' D R2 Fw2 Rw U' 
65. (50.48) R' D2 L' F2 D2 R2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 R F D B2 R' D2 R' U' F' Uw2 L U D2 Rw2 D L' Uw2 D R Uw2 F2 R2 Fw' R Fw2 B L2 B Uw L' R2 F' Uw2 Fw' B2 
66. 1:02.92 U B L' F' L2 D' L' B R F' U2 R2 B' R2 B2 U2 B D2 F Fw2 Uw2 L2 R D2 F L2 Fw2 L' D2 Rw2 B' R Uw' Rw2 Uw L2 F2 Fw D' B U2 Fw' Rw' U2 
67. 1:00.39 U' R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 R U B L' B2 U R' B' R2 U2 Rw2 F L2 D B U Rw2 F' Uw2 U' F' D' F' Rw U Rw2 D2 L' Fw Uw' Fw B2 Uw U Fw' U2 
68. 1:03.42 L2 D L' D F D R U' R2 U2 R' B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R' L2 B2 D2 B Uw2 Fw2 R' B' Rw2 U2 Fw2 D2 R Fw2 Uw2 U2 L2 Uw U' L2 F' Rw2 Fw' R' Uw L Fw2 L U' D' 
69. 59.38 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 B' D2 B F R' D' R2 B2 L F U2 F' U' Fw2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 R' F Rw2 Fw2 B F2 Rw2 Uw' D' F2 Uw D2 B' Uw2 Rw Fw' Rw2 Uw2 D' F' 
70. 1:03.92 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 U R2 U' L R' F D B2 U L D B2 D Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 D B D' L2 Fw2 B' L2 U' B2 Rw Fw2 U F Uw2 B2 Fw Uw Rw U2 R2 D2 Fw 
71. 1:18.32 L' D F2 D2 F' U D' F R2 U2 B2 U2 R' B2 D2 R' L2 B2 L2 U2 F' Fw2 Uw2 F' U Rw2 L2 F D R2 B2 R2 D2 Rw U' L' F Rw2 F Rw U2 Fw Rw' L' Fw D2 
72. 1:14.38 D2 F' R' F B' L B D2 F' U D L2 U F2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 Uw2 F U Rw2 D2 Rw2 D' Rw2 F Uw2 L2 B2 U Rw D U' L' F2 Fw' Rw Uw2 U2 F' B L' 
73. 58.62 U2 D' B L D' F R2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 F2 B U' L2 Uw2 R' B Uw2 D2 B' R Uw2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F' Uw R' U' B Rw Fw' Uw' Fw' F D2 L' B2 
74. 1:19.32 D2 L2 F2 L B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' L' U B' U R' U2 B2 U' Rw2 Fw2 U' B2 L U' R2 Fw2 Rw2 D L2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw U' B2 D2 L D2 Fw2 Rw D2 Rw Fw' Rw' R2 
75. 1:03.75 R2 D2 F U2 L2 B2 L2 B R2 F' D2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 U' F R' B D Fw2 U L2 Fw2 D L' Uw2 L F2 Uw2 Fw2 D Fw' F U' F2 R B' Rw Uw Fw F2 U Rw2 B' 
76. 58.43 R2 L B L2 D2 R2 F' L D B2 D' R2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U' Uw2 F U2 Fw2 Rw2 L F' B2 Uw2 U2 F' L' Fw2 Uw B' R B U D' Rw Uw2 B2 Rw Uw F2 U' 
77. 1:03.39 F U2 L2 B U2 B' D2 R2 D2 F' L2 B D' F2 L U' R D L U2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 B U Fw2 F2 U' D2 B2 L2 F Rw' R' Uw2 U R2 F' Fw U L' U Fw Rw L' 
78. (50.48) L F R U' L' U L' D2 B F2 R2 U2 L' B2 L U2 B2 U2 F2 L' U2 Rw2 Fw2 U B' L2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 D' Rw2 F' R2 B2 Rw D' R' Uw2 Fw Uw Rw' B' D2 U' Fw2 
79. 59.99[hah sub-1] L F2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' B' R B' F' U2 B' U' L' D' Rw2 Fw2 B' R2 D L2 D2 F' Rw2 U L2 Rw' R U F2 D Uw' F2 L B' Rw2 Fw R2 Uw' 
80. 1:09.57 D2 F2 U L2 B2 D' F2 D L' U2 B' D B U R2 B D2 F' Uw2 F' U' Rw2 U' B' Uw2 F2 Rw2 F2 U2 F D Rw' U Rw' L Fw' Uw' R B2 U F' Rw U' 
81. 1:19.33 F D' F' L' F' L B' R F2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 Fw2 D2 L' D R' Fw2 L' U' L' R' Fw2 U' Fw Uw2 D Fw' U' Fw F' Rw U Rw R' U2 Rw' 
82. 1:04.83 U2 F' U2 B' L2 B' F2 R2 B L2 D R2 F D U F' L D U Uw2 Rw2 D Rw2 F' U' B L2 B2 Rw2 F' U2 F Rw L D Rw L D Fw' Rw' Fw2 L2 
83. 1:03.73 L U2 F' U2 B L2 B F R2 F' R2 D2 U B' F2 D F' R F2 U' Rw2 D Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 F U' B2 D L2 F' R2 L U' Rw U R F2 Fw U' Rw' R Uw' R' Fw' B' 
84. 59.37 U' L2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 U L2 D F2 R B' R2 B D' B' L2 U2 R' Uw2 L' Uw2 R U F2 Uw2 R2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Fw' D2 Fw2 Uw2 L Fw Uw2 Rw' F B2 Rw Fw F2 
85. 1:09.42 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 D' R2 U B2 F2 R' D U2 L2 B' D R' F2 D Uw2 B2 R B' L F R' Uw2 Rw2 L' Fw2 Uw2 R' Uw' L D U' Rw2 Uw L Fw L Uw' D' L 
86. 1:10.38 U' F R L' U F U2 L F' U2 F2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 B L2 D2 R' Fw2 Uw2 B R2 Uw2 R' Uw2 R F Uw2 B U2 R Uw' L D L2 B Rw' Fw' Rw F Uw2 Fw2 R U 
87. 1:04.63 U D2 L' F2 D F L' F2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 U R2 B2 U F2 U' F R' Rw2 F Rw2 D2 R' B U2 Fw2 Rw2 L' B2 R2 U' F2 L' Uw' F' Rw Fw U Rw2 Uw' U Rw L 
88. 1:03.52 B R D R2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 D R2 U' L D B' R2 F U' F R Uw2 F' L' Fw2 Rw2 B2 R Uw2 F' B2 R' Uw2 B' D B Uw L' B' Fw Uw' L' D2 B' Rw R' 
89. 1:03.64 R' F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 U2 F2 L' D R2 D' L2 D2 L F2 Rw2 Uw2 B D Rw2 D Rw2 R2 U2 F2 Uw2 U F' Rw' F U Rw2 F R U2 L Uw L' Fw' R Fw' 
90. 1:18.42 U' D L D2 L2 D F' U' L2 D' L2 D F2 B2 D R2 L' F2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 F Uw2 R B D2 Rw2 L2 U2 L2 Uw' L' D' L2 Uw Rw' Uw U' Fw U' Rw' L' 
91. 59.36 L D' B R' D' F' U' R L U2 D2 B' U2 R2 B R2 F' D2 F R2 Fw2 L2 D' Fw2 F2 L' Uw2 D' R Fw2 U2 B2 D Fw D2 U' Fw R Fw Rw Fw2 U' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 
92. 1:03.64 B2 R' B U2 B' D' B U' L R2 D B2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 Rw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 B U2 B Uw2 U' F Rw B D' L B L' U' Uw' Rw' L2 F' Uw Rw' 
93. 1:04.75 L B2 D2 L' U2 B2 R' F2 U2 B2 F2 R' U' L B L2 R' B F R Fw2 U' D2 L Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 B2 D R2 Fw' L' Fw R B2 U' Uw Rw Uw' F R2 Uw' D' 
94. 1:17.43 D R' B2 R' B2 U2 R F2 U2 R B2 R2 U2 F' U B2 R D R D2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 R' U2 B' Uw2 F' R Fw2 F2 R Uw2 R2 Uw' B R L Uw' B2 Rw Fw R' B Uw' Fw U 
95. (1:46.33[messed up parity]) U2 R' B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 F R' D U L' F2 L' R Uw2 B' U2 Rw2 R2 F U2 R L2 Uw2 B' D2 Uw B2 R2 Uw L Uw Fw Rw2 U Rw' D Fw U 
96. 1:04.81 B' L' U B R2 D2 R U2 R2 D L2 U B2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 R' U Uw2 B' Rw2 Fw2 R2 D U2 Rw2 B R2 F' Rw2 F' Rw F D' B' U' R2 Fw' Uw' F2 D2 L Uw' Rw 
97. 1:09.00 R D2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 F2 U L' D2 F' R U2 B L D' L' Fw2 D2 L' Uw2 B' R Fw2 D2 F R2 L F2 Uw' D' R2 B' Uw2 B' Rw' D B' Uw U' B2 
98. 1:10.41 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R' F D' U2 F' D B R' F L Fw2 L2 Uw2 B' L2 D' Rw2 F' D' Rw2 L2 U' Fw2 L D2 Rw' L2 U' Uw' Fw2 Rw' B2 Uw R F 
99. 1:08.03 F' D L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B' U2 R2 F D' B D2 R B L' F2 R Fw2 R' L F Uw2 Fw2 R F2 Uw2 F' R2 F Uw B' L' Fw2 Rw2 U2 F2 Rw B' U Fw D2 Fw' 
100. 59.37 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 U L2 R' B' L R' U' F' R' U L R2 Uw2 F2 L2 B' Uw2 L' F' Uw2 R2 D2 Fw2 B' R' Uw Fw2 L F' U2 F' Rw U' Fw' L Uw Rw Uw' 
101. 1:08.53 R2 B2 R2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' F' U2 F D B' U' L' U' L' Uw2 R2 F' D' Fw2 Rw2 D' F2 Rw2 F2 U Rw2 R B2 F' Rw' B' L Uw F' Rw B' D Fw' F' Uw2 
102. 1:10.48 D B' U' L B R F B2 L B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L' B2 R' B2 R F' R Rw2 U Rw2 F' U' Fw2 R2 D2 Rw2 B Rw2 Fw2 Rw R' D L2 U L2 Fw' Uw' U2 Rw U' Rw D 
103. (1:20.47) L2 B' D' B D2 U2 B' D2 B L2 U2 B' D2 F2 U L' F' R' U B' D2 Fw2 D L2 Uw2 Fw2 L D' Fw2 D R D' B2 R2 Fw U F R Fw2 F' Rw2 Fw' B2 Rw Fw2 F2 
104. 1:08.43 L F B' R2 U F2 L' B R2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 Fw2 L F2 Uw2 L' F Uw2 Rw2 L' R F' L2 B2 Uw B2 Uw2 U2 B' R2 U2 Fw Rw F' L2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' 
105. 1:00.39 B2 R2 B U2 B' F' R2 B' D2 F' U2 L' F' U2 R' D R2 U' L' R2 Fw2 Rw2 B R' U2 F2 R' F' Rw2 F R Fw2 D R L2 Uw' F2 Fw U2 L' Fw' Rw' L2 Fw2 
106. 59.83 L2 U R' L F2 D2 B U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 D' B2 U B2 D2 F' Uw2 R D Fw2 D' U Fw2 U' R U Rw2 L' B R Fw L' Fw' Uw' Fw' U2 Rw F' D Fw 
107. 1:04.74 F U' F2 B R D L R2 U2 F L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F U F2 Rw2 D B2 L Fw2 Rw2 R Fw2 U Rw2 F2 D2 Fw R' F2 Uw2 Rw2 R U' Rw U2 Fw' Uw2 D2 Fw' F2 
108. 1:17.42 U' B D U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' U F L' F2 R F2 R2 D' Uw2 L' U2 Fw2 L F' B2 Rw2 D2 B' L2 B' Uw' B U' F' D B' Rw Uw Fw2 D L2 Fw' U2 
109. 1:07.43 F2 D' B2 U L2 B2 U B2 U F2 D2 B2 F R D B F2 D2 F2 L D Fw2 Uw2 D' Fw2 F U' L2 F U B' F D' Rw' Uw2 L' B D' Rw R2 Fw' U F' Uw B2 Uw 
110. 59.48 U2 R' B' U2 F' L2 B L2 D2 F2 D2 F' R D2 F D U B' D2 Uw2 F' Uw2 B2 Rw2 F U F R2 B' U Rw' B2 U2 Fw2 D F R Uw' Fw' F' Uw' Fw' F2 
111. 1:02.94 D R' U2 F U2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 L2 F U2 B D R D2 B' F' D' L2 Rw2 D Fw2 B L2 D' Rw2 F U' Rw2 R2 U' Rw F' Uw2 U' L' B' Fw' L' D' B2 Uw' L' U 
112. 1:00.48 R2 B' U2 B R2 B' D2 B' D2 B' L2 U2 D' L F D R' D' F2 U F2 Fw2 Uw2 D' F2 L' R' D Fw2 D' R Fw2 Rw2 L Fw' D2 F R D Uw' Fw' Rw U2 Fw2 B2 D' 
113. 59.37 B F' L2 U2 L2 F U2 R2 F R2 U2 R D' U F' D F2 R2 U2 Fw2 D Fw2 U Fw2 F2 B U D' Fw2 Uw2 F B2 Rw D2 Rw2 L' Uw2 B Uw B2 L Uw Fw L 
114. 1:05.86 R2 B2 R2 U2 L B2 R' B2 U2 R' U2 F' D' F' L2 B' D F U' B Fw2 D B Rw2 B' L2 D' Rw2 D' U L2 D2 U' Rw B D' Rw Fw' Rw' Uw L2 F' Rw F' D2 
115. 1:05.84 L' U' L2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 R' D2 U R2 B' L R' Rw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 R' F R2 Fw2 F' L U2 B Uw' F R' D F2 Fw' L2 Fw' L Fw Uw L' 
116. 1:00.58 F U D' F R' D' F2 R L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B L2 B U2 B2 D2 F Uw2 Rw2 R2 F D B Rw2 Uw2 U' F' D2 B' Rw' R' Uw2 U Rw U L' Fw2 Uw Rw Fw2 R2 B 
117. 1:06.98 D L2 D2 B2 L B2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 R' U F' D F U B2 R' U Fw2 Uw2 F' L' B' Uw2 L' B2 D2 F L' U Rw2 D' B2 F2 Uw B2 Fw Rw Uw L' Fw' Uw Fw 
118. 1:00.68 B' L B2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 R' D U' R2 F D2 R' Rw2 F' D2 B' R' Fw2 R' D2 B2 R2 Uw2 F Uw' D' R' B Uw R U2 R Fw Rw' R2 Uw B 
119. 59.37 D R' D' F2 U' B2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 U' L2 R D B' U2 F' D F' U2 Uw2 R' Uw2 B U2 Rw2 F' Uw2 B2 R2 Fw2 R2 U' R' Uw' U F Uw Rw Uw' U Rw2 Fw U R Fw' 
120. (2:35.76[oof]) F2 L B2 D2 F2 D2 R D2 U2 F2 L R D' B' F2 U' R2 F' L' R' U2 Fw2 Rw2 F' D Fw2 L2 D2 B Uw2 L2 F' Uw2 B2 Rw D' R' F' Fw R' Uw Fw' L F' R' 
121. 1:05.83 U2 R' U' B2 L B2 R F' B2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 U' Uw2 F Uw2 L' Uw2 U2 Rw2 F' L2 Uw2 L R' B Uw Fw2 B Uw U' L Fw' Rw' R2 U' B Rw' F' 
122. 1:02.80 L' D' L B' L F2 B' U' R2 F2 B2 D2 B' R2 F2 L2 Uw2 B' U' F' Uw2 Rw2 D Fw2 D L2 F' D2 B2 Rw' R2 B' D2 Rw' L Uw' Fw' Uw D' 
123. 1:03.14 U F' U2 R2 F' U2 B U2 L2 R2 B' F2 L' U L' F D' R B' L B Uw2 B' R2 B R Uw2 B' Rw2 Fw2 L' B U2 Uw' L' Uw' F' B2 L Fw' Uw' L Fw' Rw B' Rw 
124. 1:03.16 U R2 L2 D R2 F U B' R B2 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D Fw2 Uw2 D2 Rw2 F D2 L R Fw2 Rw2 B' Rw2 F Uw Fw2 F' Rw2 Uw' L Uw' U' Fw' Rw' U2 B2 L' 
125. 1:03.42 L D2 B2 L' U2 B2 F2 L' R2 D2 R' D2 B' R' U2 F L2 D' B U Rw2 F' D B F' Uw2 U' Rw2 D' B Rw2 Fw2 B' Rw F2 L' D2 Rw2 Uw R' F D2 Fw Uw' F2 Rw 
126. 1:03.83 D' F2 R2 F' R2 F R2 B L2 B R2 F' D B R2 D' L D2 B' Rw2 U L Uw2 L B2 U2 L2 Fw2 F2 R Fw' U' L U Fw2 L Uw B L Fw2 Uw2 Fw' B 
127. 1:03.63 B L B' U2 B' L2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 F' R2 D' F' R' U' B D B L Uw2 Fw2 D F L2 D B' Rw2 F D L2 Fw2 Rw B2 U' Rw' U2 B' L2 Uw R B2 Rw Fw' 
128. 59.58 R' U2 F2 L' F2 L2 R' U2 R' B2 F R' U L R U' B D' F' L2 Uw2 L D' F2 Rw2 F2 R Fw2 R' U' L Fw' Rw2 U2 Fw' F2 Uw2 B' Rw D' B' Rw2 Fw' B 
129. 1:04.84 D F B2 U' F2 D' F2 D F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' F' D2 R B2 U' L U2 Uw2 B' U2 Fw2 F U Fw2 B' L2 U B Rw' R F L2 Fw2 Rw2 F' Uw L Uw2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 
130. 1:03.09 D L F2 U2 L2 U2 R' F2 L2 B2 R F2 D2 B' D2 R B' D F' L Fw2 R Fw2 U2 Rw2 U Rw2 U R L2 U B2 L' Fw' D' L2 D' U' Rw D Fw R2 L B2 Rw 
131. 1:03.33 L2 U' L B L B' R' B' F2 U2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 D R' F Fw2 Rw2 R U2 Fw2 D' B2 Rw2 F2 L2 F2 Fw' D F2 U Fw2 B Rw' Fw' U' B Uw2 B2 
132. 1:03.35 L' U' L' D2 B L F L' U2 R F2 R2 L' F2 U2 L' F' U Rw2 U F' Rw2 L2 U2 Rw2 U Rw2 B' D' R2 B' Rw D2 Rw' Uw2 F2 R2 Fw' D Rw' Fw2 F' B2 L2 
133. 1:03.46 F U' R2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B' R' B2 R F R F U' Rw2 U2 F2 Rw2 D' B' Rw2 L2 F' L2 U' F' Rw Fw2 Rw Uw2 L2 U2 R' Fw Uw' B2 Uw' L' Fw' 
134. 1:03.32 U2 R2 U2 B2 R' D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L F' U' R2 D2 L F U' L' D Fw2 Rw2 D2 L' U L Fw2 R D2 R' Uw2 U2 B2 Fw' Uw2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw Fw2 D L2 F2 
135. 1:03.39 F' R' F R' B2 U B L2 B2 U D2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 B2 D' B' Fw2 U2 Rw2 B' R2 D2 L Uw2 R2 B' U2 B' Uw' F Uw' D2 F2 Rw' Uw D Rw Uw2 Rw' B2 
136. 59.48 D' U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B D2 B2 F' U2 F R U' L F R' D2 U2 R Uw2 B U' Rw2 F R2 B2 U Rw2 Uw2 B' Rw D2 Rw' U' L Uw2 Fw2 Rw' D Fw D R' Fw2 
137. 1:04.85 F L2 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 D U' L' D L R B D' Rw2 D B' U' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 D B Rw2 R2 B Rw' B2 R Fw2 B D Fw' Rw D' Rw2 U' Rw' Fw' D 
138. 1:00.58 L' D U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 B U2 L2 F L2 D2 R' U2 B' D R' B L D' Fw2 D' Fw2 L U' Fw2 U2 R2 Uw2 U2 B2 U' B2 Fw R' Fw2 R U' Uw F2 R2 Fw' Uw Rw2 D2 
139. 1:04.86 L' B2 U2 L2 R B2 D2 U2 R' D2 B2 D' F R2 U' L B' D R' U' Rw2 Uw2 L2 D' F' B Rw2 B' F2 L2 B' D Rw F' U' B' D2 Rw' D2 Uw Rw' Fw2 B Rw' L' 
140. 1:09.38 R F2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 F R' D' U2 L F D L2 D2 Uw2 F Uw2 Fw2 U' B' D L2 Uw2 Fw2 B R2 B' Rw Fw2 Rw2 R2 B D' L Uw' R2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 R' 
141. 1:00.00 D U2 B D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 B' R' D' R2 F' D F2 U L' B2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 F R Uw2 D2 Fw2 F2 L B D2 L' Uw' U' D R Rw' Fw2 D2 B' Uw B' L2 
142. 1:04.86 F' L' U2 R2 U B2 D B2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 B U' L' D2 F2 U F Rw2 F' Uw2 D F Uw2 Fw2 D2 B2 U' Rw2 B' D' Rw U' R2 B2 Rw' L Uw Rw R' Uw2 U Fw' 
143. 1:09.65 R2 U' R F2 B R2 L' U' R2 U' L2 F2 U F2 D' B2 L2 U B R' Fw2 Uw2 D' F' Uw2 U2 B R2 D2 U' L Fw2 L' F Rw' Uw' F' Uw2 U' Rw Uw2 Rw 
144. 1:09.45 R F' B2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U B2 F2 L' R2 D R' U' B' U Rw2 Uw2 F Rw2 U Rw2 U Rw2 B' U Fw2 Rw' D' R2 F' Rw2 F L' Uw Fw2 F' Rw D' U' 
145. 1:19.43 R' F' L' B2 U B R U2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 L2 F D2 Fw2 Uw2 B U B U D Fw2 B' Rw2 R2 D' Fw2 Rw' R B L Fw2 D2 Rw' Fw' Rw' D2 Rw2 D 
146. 1:13.21 F' U' D2 R' D' L U' F R2 U2 D2 B2 D2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 D2 Uw2 F' U2 D2 Rw2 F' Uw2 D Fw2 D F D R2 Rw' B2 D F U' Uw R U Fw' Rw2 R U2 L2 
147. (1:23.13) U' R2 U' L2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 U R F D' R' D' B' R U2 R' Rw2 U Fw2 L F2 R2 Fw2 R' D Rw2 F2 D' U Fw' R D' Fw U2 B' Rw' F2 Uw' B R U2 Fw 
148. 1:04.83 L2 U2 F R' D2 B2 D F L' D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B2 R2 B U2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 U Rw2 B U Rw2 B' F2 Rw' U D2 B R' Uw' Fw Rw2 U' L' Uw U2 Fw' 
149. 1:11.03 R U2 L B2 D2 L' D2 R U2 L' B2 R F D' L' F U2 L U2 Rw2 U' Fw2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 L U' R2 Fw2 D2 L2 F L' D Fw U2 R' Uw' Rw D B2 Uw B' R 
150. 1:08.54 L' B2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 D R2 B2 U R2 F2 B D2 U' F' D' R U2 L Uw2 F Rw2 D L2 Uw2 U2 B2 Rw2 B Rw2 U' F2 Rw' L' Uw2 Rw' Uw' Rw' F U2 Rw2 Uw R' U2 
151. 59.84 L2 U2 L U2 R U2 B2 L U2 R' D2 U' R' B L' U B2 D' L F Rw2 Uw2 U R' Fw2 D R U2 Fw2 U2 L D' Fw' R2 B Rw2 U' R Fw' Rw' Fw' Rw B' R F 
152. 1:04.84 U B R B' L' F L' F2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' F2 D L2 B2 R U' Fw2 L' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 U' Fw2 L' U' L F2 Fw D2 R B2 R Uw Rw Uw D Rw' F Rw2 
153. 59.93 F2 U2 L2 B2 R' U2 L D2 U2 R' F2 R2 U' B' L B2 D F' R D2 F Rw2 Uw2 R B' U2 B' Rw2 B' D2 R Uw' B' Rw2 Uw F2 U2 Fw Rw2 Uw D Rw D' B2 
154. (49.38) F' D B2 U R2 D' R F' U2 L2 B R2 B R2 L2 B R2 F U2 L Fw2 Uw2 D' Rw2 F2 D R' D Fw2 F2 L2 D Fw L2 D R F2 D Uw Fw' Uw2 D' U' F' 
155. 59.38 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 U L D R' F2 R2 F' U2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 Fw2 U Rw2 B D2 F R2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 B' D2 Rw Fw2 R' F2 Rw2 Fw' Rw2 L' Uw R2 Fw U2 D' 
156. 1:07.05 U' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 L' D2 R' F R' B L' U' F2 D2 Fw2 U' R2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 F D' Fw2 D F2 Uw2 R2 L B' Uw2 R D' Rw' U2 Uw Fw' L Uw2 F2 B' 
157. 1:01.38 L B2 D2 L' B2 R F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F U B2 L2 F' U2 F L2 D' Rw2 U D' Rw2 Uw2 L D F2 Rw2 R' Fw R2 F D' B R2 Rw U2 Fw F2 D' Rw2 R' Uw' 
158. 1:00.23 D L2 D2 R' F' L' U2 D R F R2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 F U2 F D2 Rw2 Uw2 U F' Rw2 U' F' D2 B2 Rw2 U D F' Rw U2 D2 F U Rw U Uw' Fw Uw2 Rw Uw2 
159. 1:00.33 B2 R2 D2 F R2 U2 B2 R2 F U2 L D' F U B2 L' B2 U2 R Fw2 R Fw2 F2 Rw2 L D R Fw2 R' L' B2 D2 Fw' Rw2 L' F D Fw2 B Uw Fw' Rw' B2 U' 
160. 1:00.65 B D' B' R2 B2 R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 U2 D' L2 R U' B' L' R' Uw2 R2 Fw2 U2 B' R B' Uw2 D2 Fw2 B' L' Uw' F2 L2 D' Fw' Uw2 D2 Fw R2 Uw' Rw B2 
161. 1:02.22 B L2 U B2 F2 D L2 D' R2 F2 U R2 U F' L' R B2 U R D2 R' Uw2 B' L' F2 L2 Uw2 F L' Uw2 B L' R' F2 Uw R' F L' B' Fw U Rw D' L2 F R2 
162. 1:00.79 L' U2 L2 U R2 F B' L' D F2 L2 F U2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' U2 B' Rw2 Fw2 L' F Rw2 F R2 L Uw2 F2 U2 B' Uw' R' F2 Rw2 D R2 Fw' L2 U Rw Fw Uw' Rw' 
163. 1:18.43 L2 B2 L' R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L D2 U2 R D' B L2 U2 B' D R' U' L Uw2 R Fw2 D2 L' B Rw2 L' B2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 L' Uw B2 L' B2 Uw L2 Fw Rw' Uw' U Fw' Rw' D2 
164. 59.30 F R2 B U2 F' R2 F L2 B R2 F U2 R B' F R2 D L2 F U' L2 Fw2 Uw2 L' F' D2 F Rw2 Fw2 D2 B2 D2 Uw' Fw2 F' D2 B2 L Fw U Rw' Fw Rw B D2 
165. 1:04.73 F D' F2 U L2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 U' L D L' D' B F L D' Fw2 U' L R' Fw2 F2 D R2 Fw2 D Fw' Uw2 L' F2 R2 L2 Rw' Uw' Rw2 Uw U Fw 
166. 1:00.38 F2 R' B2 L' F2 R D B' U D2 R U2 F2 L2 F2 B2 L U2 R2 Fw2 U D' Fw2 B F' U' Rw2 F Uw2 Fw2 B2 U R F Rw' Uw2 L2 D' Fw R' Uw' F2 Rw' Fw D2 
167. 1:04.84 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 L R' U' F D U2 B2 L' U Uw2 Fw2 L D' R' D' Rw2 D' U' L' Fw2 U' D' Fw R' F2 U2 Fw' Uw' L Uw2 Fw L Fw B 
168. 1:04.85 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' L B2 D R' U2 F' L2 D' B F Uw2 F' U' Fw2 Uw2 D2 L2 B U2 L2 Uw2 R2 Rw' B2 L R' F' U B Fw Uw Rw F' Rw' D' 
169. 59.37 D U2 L F2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 R2 U' L B L U' R2 F' U Rw2 B' Uw2 D' Fw2 F Uw2 L2 U' R2 B2 U F' Rw' F D2 B Rw' L' B' Fw Uw' U2 L' Uw' Rw' 
170. 1:04.85 D2 R F B2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 F U' L' D' L R U' Rw2 U' Rw2 F2 L Fw2 L Fw2 U' D L' Uw2 L F' D2 Fw' L' B' Uw Rw Fw2 Rw Uw2 B2 Rw' 
171. 1:04.83 D L2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 R2 U' R D L' F' L' U' F2 L' B2 R2 Uw2 L' B' Rw2 Uw2 R B L' Fw2 U2 L2 U' B Uw L F2 Rw Fw Rw' D' F2 D' Fw2 B' 
172. (50.48) R L2 U R2 D F2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 L' R' U' L U2 F D' L' R Rw2 U2 B Uw2 Fw2 L' Fw2 B' Rw2 F Uw B2 U' F L' R2 Fw R B2 Uw Fw2 Rw U' 
173. 1:04.84 F D2 F2 U2 L D2 R B2 F2 R D2 B2 L2 B' R' D' U2 F2 L' B Uw2 L' Fw2 F Uw2 B R' Fw2 F' Uw2 D2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 Uw L2 U B2 Uw D' Fw' L2 U' Fw2 D 
174. 1:04.84 D2 L' F R2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 U' L2 D' B2 U L' F' D2 R D B U' Fw2 Rw2 U' L' U L' B2 Rw2 Uw2 D' L' Uw2 Fw' D' L2 R2 F' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Fw Rw L2 Fw2 D 
175. 1:09.44 L' D B' U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 D' L2 B U2 R D2 B' F' R' Rw2 Fw2 L' Uw2 R' U' D R' D2 Fw2 D' U2 L2 Fw' U R' L2 Rw' Uw' U' R' U Fw2 R2 
176. 1:08.33 D' R D2 L' F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R F2 R' D' U2 F' R2 U L' F' U2 Uw2 L2 R F Uw2 F D2 Fw2 R Uw2 R' D2 Fw2 Uw D R2 U Fw' Uw Fw2 D B Rw Uw2 R2 
177. 1:06.00 F2 R D2 L2 R U2 L B2 R2 B2 F' R F L' D' F D B D Rw2 U' Fw2 D' B' Rw2 F' D' F' D2 Fw2 B2 L2 Rw' B' L U2 Uw R2 F2 L' Fw' Rw2 R' Fw2 
178. 1:04.31 U2 L2 F L2 B' L2 B' L2 F' D2 U2 B' R D B' U2 F U' B L' D' Uw2 F' L2 Uw2 R' Uw2 R' Fw2 L2 B Uw2 L2 Uw R2 D2 R B Rw' U' Fw' Uw2 U R' D U2 
179. 1:06.39 B U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 D' L2 R2 F2 L' D2 U2 B' U R U' F Uw2 L2 B' Uw2 D2 R F2 L' Uw2 Rw2 L' F' Uw' D' L2 B' Uw' L Uw Rw' Uw' Rw' U' D Rw2 
180. 1:04.86 D F2 L' B R' F2 L U R2 U2 F D2 B2 D2 F R2 F R2 B' U2 Fw2 L' Fw2 L2 Fw2 F L' Uw2 R F2 Uw2 F2 B' Uw Rw2 L2 Uw2 B' L Fw' Uw' D2 U Rw L' U2 
181. 1:05.75 D F2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 D L2 D R F' D2 R B2 R' D' R' D Fw2 Rw2 B U2 Fw2 R' F2 Uw2 Rw2 L Fw2 D2 B Uw' Fw2 B' Uw F L2 Rw U2 Rw2 F' Uw' Fw' R' 
182. 1:05.50 U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R U2 R' F2 D' L2 F U L B' L2 F2 U2 Rw2 F R L2 Uw2 B F2 R Uw2 Fw2 F B2 U B' Uw F' B Fw' Rw' B Rw2 D Rw' R' 
183. 59.38 B L R2 F2 R2 D F2 D U B2 L2 U2 F' L' B2 F' R2 U B Rw2 D L2 Uw2 Rw2 L U2 L2 D' Fw2 Uw2 R U' Fw D2 Rw2 B' U2 R B2 Uw Rw' Fw Rw' F2 Uw2 
184. 1:04.84 B' D2 U2 L U2 L B2 L' D2 L2 D2 U2 F' D2 R D R2 F D' U Fw2 U' Rw2 L2 U' R2 Uw2 Fw2 D R2 B' U' Rw Fw2 R' U2 F D R' Uw Fw L' Uw L 
185. 1:05.07 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F' R' D R2 D F U' R' U' R' Fw2 U' B' L2 U' Fw2 Uw2 R2 F' R2 U' D2 Rw' B' Rw2 L2 B' Uw F' Rw D Fw' U2 L B 
186. 1:05.14 F2 U2 L2 U2 B U B2 F L' D2 F R' U' B2 L' Uw2 B' Rw2 L2 Fw2 F' R2 D' B2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 L2 R F U' Rw U2 Fw Rw' U' Rw2 Uw B' Uw B' 
187. 1:01.22 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U L2 U' B2 F D L F L2 U2 L' B' D2 Rw2 U B' Rw2 Uw2 B' L2 Uw2 R2 U B2 R2 Rw Fw2 R2 D Rw F B Uw2 Fw R2 Fw Uw' D' 
188. 59.48 D2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 D L2 U' F2 D2 B2 R B' D' R2 D' R' B L' B Fw2 R2 D R' Fw2 U2 L U2 L2 Uw2 U' D2 Fw L' B' U2 Fw D2 L2 Fw2 Rw' F' Rw Uw Rw' 
189. 1:04.75 D L2 D F R2 U2 D R B U2 F2 R2 F2 L' F2 D2 R2 D2 R' F2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 D F' B2 Uw2 D Rw2 F U L2 U2 L2 Rw' B' U2 L Fw' Uw Fw' L2 Uw' B' Rw' B 
190. 1:05.93 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 B R2 B D2 U' B2 L R2 D' L2 B F' U L Uw2 B U2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 L B2 F R' Uw D' F L' Uw B' U' R2 Rw' Uw2 B' Uw 
191. 1:09.58 R' B2 F2 R2 B2 L U2 F2 U2 F2 L' D' F' R F U2 L U' B' L2 R' Fw2 U Rw2 D' Fw2 R' L2 D2 F2 L U L' Fw' R' Uw2 Fw' F R' Uw' B' Rw B L' D' 
192. 58.49 L' D2 R' D2 U2 R' D2 L2 R' D2 B' F' D R F2 D' L' F2 D' F' Uw2 L' Fw2 Rw2 L' F Uw2 U2 F' Uw2 Fw2 F D F' Uw' Rw2 L2 U' Fw' Uw Fw' D' U2 Rw2 Fw' 
193. (1:39.49) R' F2 D2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 U' B D2 R2 D R' U' F' D B2 Uw2 B Rw2 L Fw2 Uw2 B' L2 B2 R' L' Uw D L B R Uw2 Fw Rw L2 U R2 F Uw2 
194. 1:03.84 D F2 L2 D L2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 L' F' R2 U L2 R' F2 L' R2 U Fw2 Rw2 R F2 B R F' L Uw2 B' R' U2 F Uw' Rw2 Uw D' F' Uw Fw' Rw' D F' Rw' R' U 
195. 1:04.82 D2 R2 B D2 F U2 B R2 B U2 F2 U2 D' L2 U R' D2 F D B Fw2 Uw2 B' L F Rw2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 F' L2 D2 Uw' R2 F' Uw' D' L2 Fw D L2 Fw2 Rw Uw' F 
196. 59.37 D2 R2 B U2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' B' U' L' B' L D F2 D R' Fw2 Uw2 U L D2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 D' B2 Uw2 L2 Fw U' Fw' L' U' Rw Uw2 Rw' U Fw' Rw2 Uw2 
197. 1:04.83 D2 R L2 B2 D R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 B' L2 F U F D' L' Rw2 U Fw2 D L Fw2 L' R U R U2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw D Fw2 U' L' Fw2 Rw' F2 D' Fw R2 Uw2 
198. 1:00.48 D F2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 U' B2 F2 U' L U R' F D R U2 L B2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 U L Fw2 U' R' B2 D' L' R Fw' U R' F R D2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 R2 B2 Uw U 
199. 59.31 F D' R2 F2 R2 L' F L' B L2 F' U2 B R2 B2 D2 B' D2 L2 F Uw2 R L F Rw2 B L' F Uw2 Fw2 F' Uw' Rw2 Uw L' D2 Rw Uw' Fw Rw2 Uw D' Fw2 L' 
200. (53.25) R2 F R' D2 F' U R F2 D' U2 F2 U2 L U2 R2 F2 L' B2 D2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 U' L' D2 Fw2 B2 L2 D2 Rw2 R B2 D2 Fw L2 F2 L U2 B2 Uw' F' Rw2 D2 Fw' Rw F'


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 26, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> U2 F' (L' U' L U) (L' U' L U) F // OLL (predicted after 3rd pair)


I use R' U' (R' F R F') (R' F R F') U R, basically double C shape OLL, I think it might be faster than leftie sexy, but use whichever that suits you.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 26, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I use R' U' (R' F R F') (R' F R F') U R, basically double C shape OLL, I think it might be faster than leftie sexy, but use whichever that suits you.


The problem is I don't know the regripless version of that


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 26, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> The problem is I don't know the regripless version of that


It is regripless

thumb on top, index + middle on bottom R'
left index U'

(R' (from homegrip after first R')
right index F
R
left index F') x 2

right index U
R


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 26, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> It is regripless
> 
> thumb on top, index + middle on bottom R'
> left index U'
> ...


Thanks! I might switch!


----------



## bulkocuber (Jul 26, 2022)

I use hedge into WV
F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R'


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 26, 2022)

Anyone wanna race to sub-25 OH? If you average 34-36? I am trying to get better for Circle City Summer.

Thanks!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 26, 2022)

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........


I got a pure sub-1 4x4 ao12. (Yesterday at like 10PM) Legit insane.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-26
avg of 12: 57.24

Time List:
1. (59.31) F D' R2 F2 R2 L' F L' B L2 F' U2 B R2 B2 D2 B' D2 L2 F Uw2 R L F Rw2 B L' F Uw2 Fw2 F' Uw' Rw2 Uw L' D2 Rw Uw' Fw Rw2 Uw D' Fw2 L'
2. 53.25 R2 F R' D2 F' U R F2 D' U2 F2 U2 L U2 R2 F2 L' B2 D2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 U' L' D2 Fw2 B2 L2 D2 Rw2 R B2 D2 Fw L2 F2 L U2 B2 Uw' F' Rw2 D2 Fw' Rw F'
3. 59.28 R' D2 L' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 D F' R' F D' F U' B' Rw2 Uw2 U F2 R' Uw2 L D' Rw2 R' B2 Uw2 D' Fw' U Rw2 Fw2 B L Fw' Rw Uw' B Rw2 Fw L'
4. (52.84) R B2 L B2 R U2 F2 R' B2 U2 L' B2 U F2 U' B' L2 D' B F Rw2 Fw2 B2 U' L2 B Uw2 B' Rw2 F2 Uw2 B U R' B Rw L D2 B' Uw U' Fw' Uw2 L F' Uw B'
5. 57.39 F' L F' B2 R U B' L' D B L2 U2 D2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 Fw2 U' Fw2 D2 R' U L2 Uw2 D2 L' U' Fw D B2 R2 D2 F' Rw' F' Uw' U2 B D2 F
6. 56.64 B' R2 U2 F' R2 F L2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' U' L' R U F R U' L' F2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 R U' D' L' Fw2 L' D' Rw2 F R2 Fw D F Rw U2 F2 Uw Fw' R' F'
7. 55.76 U2 L U2 L' B2 R' B2 F2 L' D2 R B2 D' F R D' R' D2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 R B2 Uw2 B' R F' R U2 R' Uw' Rw2 U2 F' U2 Fw Uw' Rw2 L2 Uw B2 Uw
8. 59.01 B2 R D2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 D2 L2 R2 B D2 B D B L' B R' D' U' Uw2 Fw2 U' Fw2 B2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 B D L2 Uw2 D Rw L' D R B' Fw' U2 D2 Fw' R Uw' Fw F2
9. 58.53 R' F2 D2 L' B2 U2 R2 B2 R B' L F R' U' F2 R2 U' R Fw2 Rw2 D R D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 L' Fw Rw2 Fw B' D L' F' Uw' Rw' D L2 Uw F
10. 57.52 U2 B D2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 D' L' D2 R' D F' L D2 B' Rw2 U Fw2 F Rw2 L2 D F2 U2 F B' L2 Rw' F L' D L Uw Fw Rw L F D2 Fw' U'
11. 57.56 F2 B R B' R D' F' L' F R2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D Rw2 Uw2 F2 D' L Fw2 R2 L U Rw2 R U' Fw Rw2 Fw F2 R2 F2 Rw Uw' L B Rw U' Fw
12. 57.43 R2 U' B D B L F' U L' U2 R2 D2 F' R2 L2 F' D2 B' D2 B Uw2 L2 B' Uw2 Fw2 U' Fw2 D F' U Rw2 D2 R2 Rw' B F' D2 Uw' Rw F R Fw2 Uw D2 Rw2


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 26, 2022)

Spoiler: Sub-1 Ao25



Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-26
avg of 25: 59.37

Time List:
1. 53.25 R2 F R' D2 F' U R F2 D' U2 F2 U2 L U2 R2 F2 L' B2 D2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 U' L' D2 Fw2 B2 L2 D2 Rw2 R B2 D2 Fw L2 F2 L U2 B2 Uw' F' Rw2 D2 Fw' Rw F'
2. 59.28 R' D2 L' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 D F' R' F D' F U' B' Rw2 Uw2 U F2 R' Uw2 L D' Rw2 R' B2 Uw2 D' Fw' U Rw2 Fw2 B L Fw' Rw Uw' B Rw2 Fw L'
3. (52.84) R B2 L B2 R U2 F2 R' B2 U2 L' B2 U F2 U' B' L2 D' B F Rw2 Fw2 B2 U' L2 B Uw2 B' Rw2 F2 Uw2 B U R' B Rw L D2 B' Uw U' Fw' Uw2 L F' Uw B'
4. 57.39 F' L F' B2 R U B' L' D B L2 U2 D2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 Fw2 U' Fw2 D2 R' U L2 Uw2 D2 L' U' Fw D B2 R2 D2 F' Rw' F' Uw' U2 B D2 F
5. 56.64 B' R2 U2 F' R2 F L2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' U' L' R U F R U' L' F2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 R U' D' L' Fw2 L' D' Rw2 F R2 Fw D F Rw U2 F2 Uw Fw' R' F'
6. 55.76 U2 L U2 L' B2 R' B2 F2 L' D2 R B2 D' F R D' R' D2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 R B2 Uw2 B' R F' R U2 R' Uw' Rw2 U2 F' U2 Fw Uw' Rw2 L2 Uw B2 Uw
7. 59.01 B2 R D2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 D2 L2 R2 B D2 B D B L' B R' D' U' Uw2 Fw2 U' Fw2 B2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 B D L2 Uw2 D Rw L' D R B' Fw' U2 D2 Fw' R Uw' Fw F2
8. 58.53 R' F2 D2 L' B2 U2 R2 B2 R B' L F R' U' F2 R2 U' R Fw2 Rw2 D R D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 L' Fw Rw2 Fw B' D L' F' Uw' Rw' D L2 Uw F
9. 57.52 U2 B D2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 D' L' D2 R' D F' L D2 B' Rw2 U Fw2 F Rw2 L2 D F2 U2 F B' L2 Rw' F L' D L Uw Fw Rw L F D2 Fw' U'
10. 57.56 F2 B R B' R D' F' L' F R2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D Rw2 Uw2 F2 D' L Fw2 R2 L U Rw2 R U' Fw Rw2 Fw F2 R2 F2 Rw Uw' L B Rw U' Fw
11. 57.43 R2 U' B D B L F' U L' U2 R2 D2 F' R2 L2 F' D2 B' D2 B Uw2 L2 B' Uw2 Fw2 U' Fw2 D F' U Rw2 D2 R2 Rw' B F' D2 Uw' Rw F R Fw2 Uw D2 Rw2
12. 1:03.84 U2 F L2 B2 L' U2 L F2 L D2 B2 F2 L' D F' U' F2 L2 F L Rw2 Fw2 U' B2 F Rw2 R2 U B D L2 Rw U2 D2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw D' R' Fw' Uw F2 B'
13. 1:03.94 R' U' R' B D F U F R' D2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 U R2 D R2 D L Rw2 D' Rw2 Fw2 F R2 B2 U D2 Fw2 Rw Uw2 U Rw' D' F U' R' Fw' Rw D' Fw F' Uw2
14. 58.30 U' L D' B2 L2 F' D' R U L2 B' D2 R2 B' U2 F U2 R2 F' U2 F Uw2 L F Rw2 L' F2 Uw2 B L' Fw2 L F L Uw' R2 D2 B' Fw' L' Uw2 Rw R' Fw' Uw'
15. 1:03.71 F B2 D2 B2 R' D2 R F2 D2 F2 L R2 B' R2 D L2 R2 B' D' F Uw2 Rw2 D L2 Fw2 R Uw2 D Rw2 L2 D' Fw2 R' Fw U' Fw2 D2 L' B2 U2 Uw Fw' Uw U F' D2
16. 1:03.85 U2 B' U R F L' B U D' B2 L2 F2 U2 R' D2 L F2 U2 B2 Rw2 F Uw2 R' F L' U2 L2 D2 B' Rw2 Uw F L2 R' B2 U2 Fw Rw L2 F2 Uw2 Fw' L' D'
17. (1:08.54) F B R' L2 B' R2 F' L' D R2 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 F' B' D2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 B' U' D' Rw2 U2 D R2 D F Rw R Uw2 U2 D' R' F2 Uw Fw' F2 Rw2 B2 Uw'
18. 58.38 U2 F' U' R2 U R2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 R' B2 L D' F' R2 U' Rw2 U' F2 U Fw2 Uw2 F' D' F2 Rw2 L2 U' Rw Uw2 D2 F' U' F2 Uw' L2 F Rw U2 D' Rw'
19. 1:04.84 D' R2 B2 U' L2 R2 D B2 U B2 U2 R2 B' R2 D' F' L D' U2 F' U' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U R Uw2 Rw2 B2 U2 L' U' L2 D' F U' Fw' F2 R' Uw R Uw Rw F' R2
20. 1:00.48 F U B2 D2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U F' L R' B L' U2 F2 Rw2 D Fw2 U' R Fw2 R' L2 D2 L' D L' Fw' L2 D2 B U' Fw U Rw' Fw' Rw2 Fw' L2
21. 59.38 R2 B R2 F2 L2 B' R2 D2 U2 B' L2 F' R D2 B2 R F L' U R U Fw2 Uw2 D2 L2 F2 Uw2 L2 U' L' B2 Rw2 U' Fw Uw2 D' U' R' Fw F Rw2 Uw' Rw L D2 Rw
22. (1:08.32) L2 F2 D L2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 L F D' R F D2 U2 R' F D Rw2 Fw2 L F Uw2 L2 D2 B' R' Uw2 F' Rw2 L Uw' F2 L' B2 U2 R' Fw' Rw' Uw L' U2 Fw' Rw2
23. 1:00.38 D' F D F' U' D2 F D2 L' U2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D F2 D' R2 B2 Rw2 D Fw2 D' Fw2 B2 F' Uw2 F D2 F' R2 Rw D Fw2 R' Fw' L F2 Uw' F2 Rw L
24. 57.33 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B' L2 R2 B' D2 F2 R' U2 R2 B' U L2 U R2 Rw2 Fw2 U' Fw2 U' F' U' R2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 Rw' D' B U2 L2 D' Fw Uw' Rw' L2 Uw' Fw U L
25. (41.94[So close to PB! No parity + PLL Skip!]) L U2 R2 B D2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 F' L F' D' B F' U R F' U' Rw2 D2 B' L Uw2 R B' Uw2 B' L B' D2 Uw' B Rw2 F' Fw R' D' Rw' Fw2 D2 U'





Spoiler: Session Mean



Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-26
solves/total: 256/256

single
best: 41.93
worst: 2:35.76

mean of 3
current: 1:02.75 (σ = 0.60)
best: 53.22 (σ = 9.88)

avg of 5
current: 1:02.74 (σ = 0.59)
best: 55.76 (σ = 2.21)

avg of 12
current: 1:02.40 (σ = 1.70)
best: 57.24 (σ = 1.75)

avg of 25
current: 1:01.52 (σ = 3.00)
best: 59.37 (σ = 3.09)

avg of 50
current: 1:01.19 (σ = 2.88)
best: 1:00.32 (σ = 3.05)

avg of 100
current: 1:01.88 (σ = 3.22)
best: 1:01.72 (σ = 3.47)

avg of 200
current: 1:03.42 (σ = 4.05)
best: 1:03.39 (σ = 4.09)

Average: 1:03.40 (σ = 4.56)
Mean: 1:04.17

Time List:
1. 1:29.68 L F R' L2 B2 D' F U R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 D' B2 L' U Fw2 Rw2 F' L B L F' R' Uw2 L' Fw2 R Uw' B2 Uw D2 B2 Uw' Rw Fw D Fw' Rw2 F' D2 
2. 1:09.55 D' R2 U2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 B F R U R D2 R2 B2 L' B R Rw2 B U' Fw2 D2 L2 U Rw2 U R2 D B2 L B2 D Rw' F' L' Fw' U2 Rw Uw' Rw2 Fw' Rw R' 
3. 1:23.62 F' U' R' F2 R' U2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 L2 F2 B D' U' R D' U L Uw2 B U' Rw2 B2 R2 U F R2 Uw2 D B' U Rw U Rw2 F2 R Fw' L2 Uw' L' Fw R 
4. 1:10.40 L2 D2 B R2 F' D2 B' U2 B U2 R2 L D2 L' D B' F' D2 L' Rw2 B' Uw2 U' F' B D' Rw2 U2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 B L Fw2 F' Uw2 B2 Rw' Fw D' Fw2 Uw' Fw' B U2 
5. 56.11 U L2 D' R2 D' B2 U B2 D2 F2 L U2 B L D2 F' L U L2 Rw2 Fw2 B' D2 Rw2 U2 R F' Uw2 B U2 Fw2 U2 D' F' Uw' U B2 Uw2 L Fw' Uw D2 Fw' F' Uw 
6. 1:14.15 U2 L2 B' D2 U2 F L2 R2 F2 R2 F' L U2 F' L F R D' L' D2 Rw2 U' Rw2 F D' Rw2 Uw2 F2 D' F' Rw2 U' Rw Fw2 L D' R2 B' U Uw Fw B Uw' Fw' R 
7. 1:10.19 D2 L' F U' B' U' R' L2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 Rw2 U Rw2 Fw2 B' Uw2 B' D2 U2 R2 Uw2 B2 D' Rw' B' Rw2 F D Fw2 L' U' Uw' Fw D2 L' Fw 
8. 58.62 F2 D2 L2 D L2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U L F L F' U F R2 U' F Rw2 Fw2 U2 F Rw2 B' Uw2 L' F' R F' B' D2 U F Uw U Rw2 Uw' R Rw Fw Uw' D L 
9. 1:19.55 F U' F2 B' D' F' D' L' U R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 L F2 L D2 L Uw2 R2 Uw2 R' Uw2 B' L2 B F' Uw2 F' D2 Uw L' F2 Uw2 R' U' Rw Fw' R' F' Rw' Fw Rw2 
10. 46.39 D2 R B2 R F2 U2 L B2 U2 B2 R U' B2 U' F' U2 L' B2 Uw2 R U2 Rw2 F' R2 F Uw2 L2 Fw2 R' Uw Fw2 L' D U Rw2 Fw Rw B Rw Fw' Rw B D2 
11. 59.47 F D2 L2 B2 D2 F L2 B' U2 B U2 D L' U R D' R2 U' F L' Uw2 R' F' Rw2 Fw2 L2 F2 Uw2 L' F' Rw2 Uw2 B2 Uw R2 L F2 Uw Rw' B' U' L F' Rw' B 
12. 59.48 F U L F' D' B R B2 R' F2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 R D' B' Uw2 Fw2 D B' U B2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 F2 D' L2 D Rw U' F' D' Fw U2 Rw Uw D' R' D2 L2 
13. 59.48 F2 U2 F' B2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' B' D2 U L' B D B Rw2 D' Fw2 L' B2 Rw2 U D Rw2 D L Fw2 L Fw U' Rw2 L F2 D2 Uw Fw' Uw2 F Rw2 L R' 
14. 1:04.93 U2 D' F R' L U F U' R U' D' R2 D' L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U Uw2 Fw2 F' D' Fw2 F2 U2 Rw2 U Fw2 D2 B U2 Rw' F' U L2 Fw' Rw L' Fw2 Uw U' L R2 
15. 1:03.83 R2 L' U R B R' F2 L B' R2 U2 F' R2 D2 F2 R2 B' U2 R2 D Fw2 Rw2 L D Rw2 D2 F2 D' Fw2 L' D2 L2 Fw B R' F' D' Fw' Rw U Fw Uw' Rw2 U F 
16. 59.38 B2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 F L' R' F2 U' R U' L' D Uw2 Rw2 U' B' D Rw2 B Uw2 B' D Fw2 B2 U Rw R2 U2 L R' U' Uw Rw Fw' L2 B Rw' Fw2 
17. 53.83 D2 L2 R' D2 F2 D2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 R2 B' L R2 B L' U' L2 D' U' Rw2 D2 F' Rw2 F' R Uw2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 R2 F U F Uw' Rw2 L' B Fw' U2 L Fw' Uw F D' 
18. 59.83 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 F' L' F2 U B' F' D L' B2 F2 Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 L' Fw2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B' Uw U F U' R2 Rw F Uw F' Rw2 R Uw F 
19. 1:01.03 L' B' D' F2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' R F2 D' F' U2 L' R' U' Fw2 U B Rw2 U D' F' B' U Rw2 Uw2 L2 U L' D2 B' Rw D2 Fw Uw Rw' B' R2 Fw' L2 
20. 1:00.39 D R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U B2 U2 R' B2 F' D F R2 U' L' F Rw2 B D Rw2 Uw2 L2 F' U' F' D' U' F2 L' F' Rw' U' F2 B2 Rw Uw' Rw2 R' Fw' U2 B 
21. 1:29.21 U R' L' F' R2 U2 L' D F2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' L D Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 U F2 Rw2 R' Fw2 D L' Uw2 D2 B' D2 Fw' R2 B' Rw Uw' Fw' L' F' R2 Fw 
22. 1:03.84 L' D2 U2 B R2 B D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F' L B' D F2 D' U' L Fw2 D2 Rw2 F Rw2 U F2 Uw2 D2 Fw2 U' Rw' B2 Rw B' L2 Fw Rw' Uw2 L2 Fw' F' U L' 
23. 59.48 U' R' B2 D R F2 R' U2 D2 F B2 L2 U2 D2 F' R2 D2 F2 D' R2 Uw2 B2 F Uw2 Fw2 U F L2 Fw2 U2 B L' B2 Rw B' Rw' B' R' Uw Rw Uw Rw2 Fw2 
24. 1:04.84 D2 L' B' R2 U R L' F' R2 L2 U2 L2 F R2 F2 D2 B D2 F2 R' Uw2 F Rw2 D2 B' Uw2 D F' D2 F' L2 Fw2 U Rw' D Rw' L D2 Fw L' Uw' U Rw L2 D2 
25. 1:03.93 B U2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 L B2 D B U B' U' L' B' U Fw2 L2 Uw2 F' D B2 Uw2 D2 Rw2 U' F' L2 Rw' F Rw2 D' B Rw2 F' Fw' Rw' Fw' D2 F2 B 
26. 1:03.92 U' F U2 R' F R2 D' R D B2 R' F2 B2 R' U2 B2 L F2 R2 F2 Rw2 B Uw2 F' Rw2 R2 B Uw2 F' L F Uw R' Uw2 R D B F Rw Uw' U' Rw' Fw2 L' 
27. 59.48 U' R2 D2 R' D2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 R2 D2 U' L2 U2 B' D2 L' U' F U2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 D F' L2 Uw2 F' U2 Rw2 D U Rw' L D' Fw2 R B' Uw Rw Uw2 U Fw2 Rw' B2 
28. 58.40 R' F' B2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 L B' U B L' F D B' R Rw2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 L' B U2 L Uw2 D2 R F' Uw Fw2 D' B Uw2 L D' Fw L Uw' R U' 
29. 1:09.43 F2 L2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 D' L' D2 U2 F D2 B L R' Fw2 U2 Rw2 F D Rw2 U' D2 F' U' R2 D Fw2 Rw' F2 U2 Rw' U' Uw' R Fw2 B R2 Fw' 
30. 53.83[Woaj] B U' D R' U2 R2 U' B' R U2 F2 U2 L B2 R' D2 R D2 L' U2 Fw2 D2 Fw2 L' U' B2 D Rw2 L Fw2 R D Fw Uw2 Fw Rw2 B' L' U B2 Uw' Rw' D' Fw' 
31. 41.93[PB!!] U D R2 L2 F2 U' L' B' L2 U B2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 U D2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 F2 U Rw2 L' D R2 Uw2 L' Uw2 F' D' Fw' L' B F' R' Uw' Fw2 Uw' B Rw D' 
32. 1:28.23[sadge] F2 D R' B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L' F2 R2 U2 B L2 U2 F D' L' F2 Uw2 B L Fw2 B' R' F L U2 Rw2 L2 Uw B Rw2 F L2 U Fw R2 Fw' U' Fw R' U' 
33. 1:00.48 F' L' U2 R2 D L2 R2 U F2 D L2 B2 F' U' B' D2 R' B2 D2 U Rw2 B Rw2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 B R B R D2 F' Uw L R Uw2 L2 U2 Fw U' L2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' U Rw' 
34. 1:00.48 R' U' F U' L' F B' D' L F2 L2 D R2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U Fw2 Uw2 B U2 R' B2 D2 L Fw2 Rw2 F' L2 Uw F2 R Fw2 R' Uw F Fw Uw' Fw' F 
35. 51.04 F' D' B2 F2 U2 L2 R F2 L R2 F2 D2 R' F' L2 F' R' F' R D' Rw2 U D' R' U' Rw2 B2 U' L2 R2 Uw2 R' D Fw L' Fw F' D' F' Rw' U Fw' L' Uw' U2 
36. 1:09.23 U' B2 L2 D2 R' L2 F' D2 B2 U' L2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 B2 D' R' B' Rw2 D F' Rw2 D B' Uw2 D' Fw2 F2 R2 D2 F2 Rw' B' R2 Fw2 L' Uw B' Rw L Uw' R' L2 Fw2 
37. 1:35.62 D' R2 F2 L2 D' R2 D F2 D' R2 F2 R' D F U2 F D2 U' B' L' Uw2 F' Rw2 Uw2 D2 R D2 F' B' L' B2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' R Fw2 F D2 Rw' Fw2 B2 Uw Rw2 F' 
38. 59.94 R2 U R2 D B2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' R' F2 U L2 D2 B' F' R F2 Uw2 B' U2 Rw2 Fw2 B F2 Rw2 L B2 R' B Rw2 D B' Uw' L B2 Rw F U2 Rw' Uw F Rw' F 
39. 1:04.38 B R L' D L' U D B D' R2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 D F R2 Uw2 U F2 Rw2 Fw2 D' B2 R F D2 Rw Fw2 Rw R' Fw L R Fw' D2 Rw2 
40. 54.93 B2 R' F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U2 R' B' D2 F L' B R' Uw2 L Fw2 U D' Fw2 B2 U' Rw2 F2 L D' Fw U' R Fw U Uw' Rw' B' L' F' Uw' U2 
41. 1:04.83 L2 D F2 U B2 U' R2 D L2 R2 F2 U' L' R' F D2 U' F2 R2 B' L Rw2 U Rw2 F' R2 B' Rw2 R2 F' Uw2 B' U Rw D R2 B' Uw2 U L2 Uw F Rw' U2 Fw2 
42. 1:10.38 R' F2 R' B2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 L F' D2 U F2 R' B Uw2 Fw2 B2 D' Rw2 B U L2 U' Fw2 F Rw L D B L2 Uw U R2 Fw U L' Uw' D 
43. 1:08.42 B' R2 U' D B' R2 D R' B D2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 L D2 R' B2 R Fw2 R B Uw2 B L2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 R' U2 L2 Uw' Rw2 R' Fw2 Uw U Fw D' R Fw' Rw' B' L' 
44. 59.74 R' F' D R' F L' B' U' F B2 L F2 B2 D2 L' B2 L' D2 F2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 B L2 Uw2 L2 U2 D' F' Rw2 L2 D' Rw' U' F Rw Uw Fw' R2 Fw' Rw Uw' Fw' F 
45. 1:03.74 R D2 U2 R B2 L' B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F L U B' D F2 U L Rw2 F' Uw2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 F R' F Rw2 B Uw B2 Uw U2 D Rw2 Fw U' B L' Uw F2 D2 
46. 1:00.02[lolol] B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 U B2 U' L2 B F' U' L R' U2 F2 U' R2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 F' L' Fw2 Rw2 B R' U2 B2 Uw' B2 Uw F2 R' U Rw Uw F' Uw2 B2 R 
47. 59.48 D R2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 B' F2 D2 L2 B R' B F' L' F' D2 U Uw2 R B L D2 Rw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 B' L2 Uw' U2 B F2 L F' L' Fw' R' L' Fw U Rw' 
48. 59.93 L2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' R D' R2 B R2 F U2 L U' L' Uw2 Rw2 B L B2 R' F2 Uw2 R' B R' L' Uw' Fw2 U F2 Uw L' U Rw' Fw' F' Rw2 Fw B' 
49. 1:04.84 L U B' U' R2 D' B2 U R2 U B2 R2 B2 L U2 F D L' D' U' Rw2 F U' Fw2 D2 Fw2 U' F2 Rw2 B' R2 F Uw2 Rw D B D Fw2 Rw' Fw Uw D R2 Uw Rw2 
50. 1:00.38 B2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 U2 L F2 R' B2 U R' U' R' B R D U2 R2 Fw2 U2 R' Uw2 B Rw2 L' F L2 R2 Fw2 F Uw' L' U2 D' F2 L B2 Rw Uw Fw' Uw2 U' Fw' Rw 
51. 1:08.47 L2 B U L' D' F2 R L2 U2 F R2 F' L2 B' R2 B2 U' D2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 R U' R2 D2 Fw2 R2 L' B2 R D2 Fw B' Rw2 Fw L2 B' Rw Fw' Uw' Rw D' L U' 
52. 50.37 L F R2 B2 L' D2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 D2 L' U2 B U R' B2 U2 Uw2 R' Fw2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 L U2 B L F2 U' B2 Rw2 Uw' B F' Rw Fw U' Rw2 U2 L Fw2 
53. 1:03.74 D2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 U B L' U F D' B D' L F2 Uw2 Fw2 U' R' U' D' Fw2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 D2 R' F2 B' D2 Fw R' L2 Fw U' B Rw' U Rw Uw' Fw 
54. 58.39 F2 R' D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R' F U' B' F U2 B' F R' D' Fw2 Uw2 B U R2 F Rw2 F2 Uw2 B Uw2 R2 D' Rw B Rw F' U2 L Uw B' Rw' F D2 Fw Uw2 
55. 1:04.83 F' R F' B R F' R2 U' B' D F2 D' R2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 B2 D' F' Rw2 U2 Fw2 B L' Fw2 Rw2 L F' R B U' F Uw U2 B2 F2 Fw U' Rw' U Fw' Uw' D2 
56. 1:02.81 D2 L U R' B2 R' F' R' U D2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 U L' D' Rw2 L F2 Uw2 F2 D' R L' Fw' F' R2 D' Fw Uw' F' Rw' R2 D' B' L' 
57. 1:02.02 U' B2 U2 B2 R D2 R F2 L2 B2 U2 L U2 D' B' D' U2 L' F U' F2 Fw2 D Fw2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 B' U' R2 F B Uw2 F' Rw' F U2 L2 F Rw2 F' Fw' Rw' Uw' U' Rw2 B 
58. 1:08.32 D2 U2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L B D2 F2 U B' F L2 U' B' Fw2 D B2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L' B2 D' R' Uw2 Rw2 Fw Uw2 Fw F' U B' Rw' Fw' U' L Uw2 F2 U2 
59. 1:00.03 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 B D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F D F' L' R2 B R' U R2 F2 Rw2 D2 U' Fw2 Uw2 R D Fw2 R L D' U Fw' B' L B2 U2 R' Fw' Uw' Rw F Rw' Fw R 
60. 59.37 U D' R' L D2 F' R2 D R2 F U2 F' U2 L2 B2 L2 F' R2 B L' Uw2 Rw2 R D L2 Fw2 R2 L' U Fw2 D' B2 Fw' R B2 L2 Fw' B2 Rw' R Uw2 Fw' U' Rw2 R 
61. 1:07.42 R2 B D2 F L2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D L R U' F' L B' F2 R Uw2 Fw2 F L2 U Rw2 D U B R2 D Rw B2 L B D Rw' F' U Fw' Uw2 Fw L2 
62. 59.47 U L' F2 L B2 L' B2 L D2 B2 R F D2 R D' U2 B2 L2 D Fw2 Uw2 D2 Rw2 D' R Fw2 R2 D2 Fw2 L2 U' B' D2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 R Fw L' F Uw F2 
63. 1:03.83 F2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 D' U2 L2 B' L B D' F' U B2 R B U2 Uw2 Fw2 R' L2 Fw2 F L2 U2 R Fw2 R' L' F' Uw' F' B2 R2 D2 Rw' Fw' Uw' Rw Uw' U R' B2 
64. 1:11.13 B' L' U R B' L' U2 D2 R' U L2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 L Fw2 F Uw2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F' L D' L' Uw' R F' Uw' Fw' D R2 Fw2 Rw U' 
65. 50.48 R' D2 L' F2 D2 R2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 R F D B2 R' D2 R' U' F' Uw2 L U D2 Rw2 D L' Uw2 D R Uw2 F2 R2 Fw' R Fw2 B L2 B Uw L' R2 F' Uw2 Fw' B2 
66. 1:02.92 U B L' F' L2 D' L' B R F' U2 R2 B' R2 B2 U2 B D2 F Fw2 Uw2 L2 R D2 F L2 Fw2 L' D2 Rw2 B' R Uw' Rw2 Uw L2 F2 Fw D' B U2 Fw' Rw' U2 
67. 1:00.39 U' R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 R U B L' B2 U R' B' R2 U2 Rw2 F L2 D B U Rw2 F' Uw2 U' F' D' F' Rw U Rw2 D2 L' Fw Uw' Fw B2 Uw U Fw' U2 
68. 1:03.42 L2 D L' D F D R U' R2 U2 R' B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R' L2 B2 D2 B Uw2 Fw2 R' B' Rw2 U2 Fw2 D2 R Fw2 Uw2 U2 L2 Uw U' L2 F' Rw2 Fw' R' Uw L Fw2 L U' D' 
69. 59.38 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 B' D2 B F R' D' R2 B2 L F U2 F' U' Fw2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 R' F Rw2 Fw2 B F2 Rw2 Uw' D' F2 Uw D2 B' Uw2 Rw Fw' Rw2 Uw2 D' F' 
70. 1:03.92 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 U R2 U' L R' F D B2 U L D B2 D Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 D B D' L2 Fw2 B' L2 U' B2 Rw Fw2 U F Uw2 B2 Fw Uw Rw U2 R2 D2 Fw 
71. 1:18.32 L' D F2 D2 F' U D' F R2 U2 B2 U2 R' B2 D2 R' L2 B2 L2 U2 F' Fw2 Uw2 F' U Rw2 L2 F D R2 B2 R2 D2 Rw U' L' F Rw2 F Rw U2 Fw Rw' L' Fw D2 
72. 1:14.38 D2 F' R' F B' L B D2 F' U D L2 U F2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 Uw2 F U Rw2 D2 Rw2 D' Rw2 F Uw2 L2 B2 U Rw D U' L' F2 Fw' Rw Uw2 U2 F' B L' 
73. 58.62 U2 D' B L D' F R2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 F2 B U' L2 Uw2 R' B Uw2 D2 B' R Uw2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F' Uw R' U' B Rw Fw' Uw' Fw' F D2 L' B2 
74. 1:19.32 D2 L2 F2 L B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' L' U B' U R' U2 B2 U' Rw2 Fw2 U' B2 L U' R2 Fw2 Rw2 D L2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw U' B2 D2 L D2 Fw2 Rw D2 Rw Fw' Rw' R2 
75. 1:03.75 R2 D2 F U2 L2 B2 L2 B R2 F' D2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 U' F R' B D Fw2 U L2 Fw2 D L' Uw2 L F2 Uw2 Fw2 D Fw' F U' F2 R B' Rw Uw Fw F2 U Rw2 B' 
76. 58.43 R2 L B L2 D2 R2 F' L D B2 D' R2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U' Uw2 F U2 Fw2 Rw2 L F' B2 Uw2 U2 F' L' Fw2 Uw B' R B U D' Rw Uw2 B2 Rw Uw F2 U' 
77. 1:03.39 F U2 L2 B U2 B' D2 R2 D2 F' L2 B D' F2 L U' R D L U2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 B U Fw2 F2 U' D2 B2 L2 F Rw' R' Uw2 U R2 F' Fw U L' U Fw Rw L' 
78. 50.48 L F R U' L' U L' D2 B F2 R2 U2 L' B2 L U2 B2 U2 F2 L' U2 Rw2 Fw2 U B' L2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 D' Rw2 F' R2 B2 Rw D' R' Uw2 Fw Uw Rw' B' D2 U' Fw2 
79. 59.99[hah sub-1] L F2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' B' R B' F' U2 B' U' L' D' Rw2 Fw2 B' R2 D L2 D2 F' Rw2 U L2 Rw' R U F2 D Uw' F2 L B' Rw2 Fw R2 Uw' 
80. 1:09.57 D2 F2 U L2 B2 D' F2 D L' U2 B' D B U R2 B D2 F' Uw2 F' U' Rw2 U' B' Uw2 F2 Rw2 F2 U2 F D Rw' U Rw' L Fw' Uw' R B2 U F' Rw U' 
81. 1:19.33 F D' F' L' F' L B' R F2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 Fw2 D2 L' D R' Fw2 L' U' L' R' Fw2 U' Fw Uw2 D Fw' U' Fw F' Rw U Rw R' U2 Rw' 
82. 1:04.83 U2 F' U2 B' L2 B' F2 R2 B L2 D R2 F D U F' L D U Uw2 Rw2 D Rw2 F' U' B L2 B2 Rw2 F' U2 F Rw L D Rw L D Fw' Rw' Fw2 L2 
83. 1:03.73 L U2 F' U2 B L2 B F R2 F' R2 D2 U B' F2 D F' R F2 U' Rw2 D Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 F U' B2 D L2 F' R2 L U' Rw U R F2 Fw U' Rw' R Uw' R' Fw' B' 
84. 59.37 U' L2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 U L2 D F2 R B' R2 B D' B' L2 U2 R' Uw2 L' Uw2 R U F2 Uw2 R2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Fw' D2 Fw2 Uw2 L Fw Uw2 Rw' F B2 Rw Fw F2 
85. 1:09.42 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 D' R2 U B2 F2 R' D U2 L2 B' D R' F2 D Uw2 B2 R B' L F R' Uw2 Rw2 L' Fw2 Uw2 R' Uw' L D U' Rw2 Uw L Fw L Uw' D' L 
86. 1:10.38 U' F R L' U F U2 L F' U2 F2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 B L2 D2 R' Fw2 Uw2 B R2 Uw2 R' Uw2 R F Uw2 B U2 R Uw' L D L2 B Rw' Fw' Rw F Uw2 Fw2 R U 
87. 1:04.63 U D2 L' F2 D F L' F2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 U R2 B2 U F2 U' F R' Rw2 F Rw2 D2 R' B U2 Fw2 Rw2 L' B2 R2 U' F2 L' Uw' F' Rw Fw U Rw2 Uw' U Rw L 
88. 1:03.52 B R D R2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 D R2 U' L D B' R2 F U' F R Uw2 F' L' Fw2 Rw2 B2 R Uw2 F' B2 R' Uw2 B' D B Uw L' B' Fw Uw' L' D2 B' Rw R' 
89. 1:03.64 R' F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 U2 F2 L' D R2 D' L2 D2 L F2 Rw2 Uw2 B D Rw2 D Rw2 R2 U2 F2 Uw2 U F' Rw' F U Rw2 F R U2 L Uw L' Fw' R Fw' 
90. 1:18.42 U' D L D2 L2 D F' U' L2 D' L2 D F2 B2 D R2 L' F2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 F Uw2 R B D2 Rw2 L2 U2 L2 Uw' L' D' L2 Uw Rw' Uw U' Fw U' Rw' L' 
91. 59.36 L D' B R' D' F' U' R L U2 D2 B' U2 R2 B R2 F' D2 F R2 Fw2 L2 D' Fw2 F2 L' Uw2 D' R Fw2 U2 B2 D Fw D2 U' Fw R Fw Rw Fw2 U' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 
92. 1:03.64 B2 R' B U2 B' D' B U' L R2 D B2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 Rw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 B U2 B Uw2 U' F Rw B D' L B L' U' Uw' Rw' L2 F' Uw Rw' 
93. 1:04.75 L B2 D2 L' U2 B2 R' F2 U2 B2 F2 R' U' L B L2 R' B F R Fw2 U' D2 L Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 B2 D R2 Fw' L' Fw R B2 U' Uw Rw Uw' F R2 Uw' D' 
94. 1:17.43 D R' B2 R' B2 U2 R F2 U2 R B2 R2 U2 F' U B2 R D R D2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 R' U2 B' Uw2 F' R Fw2 F2 R Uw2 R2 Uw' B R L Uw' B2 Rw Fw R' B Uw' Fw U 
95. 1:46.33[messed up parity] U2 R' B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 F R' D U L' F2 L' R Uw2 B' U2 Rw2 R2 F U2 R L2 Uw2 B' D2 Uw B2 R2 Uw L Uw Fw Rw2 U Rw' D Fw U 
96. 1:04.81 B' L' U B R2 D2 R U2 R2 D L2 U B2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 R' U Uw2 B' Rw2 Fw2 R2 D U2 Rw2 B R2 F' Rw2 F' Rw F D' B' U' R2 Fw' Uw' F2 D2 L Uw' Rw 
97. 1:09.00 R D2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 F2 U L' D2 F' R U2 B L D' L' Fw2 D2 L' Uw2 B' R Fw2 D2 F R2 L F2 Uw' D' R2 B' Uw2 B' Rw' D B' Uw U' B2 
98. 1:10.41 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R' F D' U2 F' D B R' F L Fw2 L2 Uw2 B' L2 D' Rw2 F' D' Rw2 L2 U' Fw2 L D2 Rw' L2 U' Uw' Fw2 Rw' B2 Uw R F 
99. 1:08.03 F' D L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B' U2 R2 F D' B D2 R B L' F2 R Fw2 R' L F Uw2 Fw2 R F2 Uw2 F' R2 F Uw B' L' Fw2 Rw2 U2 F2 Rw B' U Fw D2 Fw' 
100. 59.37 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 U L2 R' B' L R' U' F' R' U L R2 Uw2 F2 L2 B' Uw2 L' F' Uw2 R2 D2 Fw2 B' R' Uw Fw2 L F' U2 F' Rw U' Fw' L Uw Rw Uw' 
101. 1:08.53 R2 B2 R2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' F' U2 F D B' U' L' U' L' Uw2 R2 F' D' Fw2 Rw2 D' F2 Rw2 F2 U Rw2 R B2 F' Rw' B' L Uw F' Rw B' D Fw' F' Uw2 
102. 1:10.48 D B' U' L B R F B2 L B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L' B2 R' B2 R F' R Rw2 U Rw2 F' U' Fw2 R2 D2 Rw2 B Rw2 Fw2 Rw R' D L2 U L2 Fw' Uw' U2 Rw U' Rw D 
103. 1:20.47 L2 B' D' B D2 U2 B' D2 B L2 U2 B' D2 F2 U L' F' R' U B' D2 Fw2 D L2 Uw2 Fw2 L D' Fw2 D R D' B2 R2 Fw U F R Fw2 F' Rw2 Fw' B2 Rw Fw2 F2 
104. 1:08.43 L F B' R2 U F2 L' B R2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 Fw2 L F2 Uw2 L' F Uw2 Rw2 L' R F' L2 B2 Uw B2 Uw2 U2 B' R2 U2 Fw Rw F' L2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' 
105. 1:00.39 B2 R2 B U2 B' F' R2 B' D2 F' U2 L' F' U2 R' D R2 U' L' R2 Fw2 Rw2 B R' U2 F2 R' F' Rw2 F R Fw2 D R L2 Uw' F2 Fw U2 L' Fw' Rw' L2 Fw2 
106. 59.83 L2 U R' L F2 D2 B U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 D' B2 U B2 D2 F' Uw2 R D Fw2 D' U Fw2 U' R U Rw2 L' B R Fw L' Fw' Uw' Fw' U2 Rw F' D Fw 
107. 1:04.74 F U' F2 B R D L R2 U2 F L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F U F2 Rw2 D B2 L Fw2 Rw2 R Fw2 U Rw2 F2 D2 Fw R' F2 Uw2 Rw2 R U' Rw U2 Fw' Uw2 D2 Fw' F2 
108. 1:17.42 U' B D U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' U F L' F2 R F2 R2 D' Uw2 L' U2 Fw2 L F' B2 Rw2 D2 B' L2 B' Uw' B U' F' D B' Rw Uw Fw2 D L2 Fw' U2 
109. 1:07.43 F2 D' B2 U L2 B2 U B2 U F2 D2 B2 F R D B F2 D2 F2 L D Fw2 Uw2 D' Fw2 F U' L2 F U B' F D' Rw' Uw2 L' B D' Rw R2 Fw' U F' Uw B2 Uw 
110. 59.48 U2 R' B' U2 F' L2 B L2 D2 F2 D2 F' R D2 F D U B' D2 Uw2 F' Uw2 B2 Rw2 F U F R2 B' U Rw' B2 U2 Fw2 D F R Uw' Fw' F' Uw' Fw' F2 
111. 1:02.94 D R' U2 F U2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 L2 F U2 B D R D2 B' F' D' L2 Rw2 D Fw2 B L2 D' Rw2 F U' Rw2 R2 U' Rw F' Uw2 U' L' B' Fw' L' D' B2 Uw' L' U 
112. 1:00.48 R2 B' U2 B R2 B' D2 B' D2 B' L2 U2 D' L F D R' D' F2 U F2 Fw2 Uw2 D' F2 L' R' D Fw2 D' R Fw2 Rw2 L Fw' D2 F R D Uw' Fw' Rw U2 Fw2 B2 D' 
113. 59.37 B F' L2 U2 L2 F U2 R2 F R2 U2 R D' U F' D F2 R2 U2 Fw2 D Fw2 U Fw2 F2 B U D' Fw2 Uw2 F B2 Rw D2 Rw2 L' Uw2 B Uw B2 L Uw Fw L 
114. 1:05.86 R2 B2 R2 U2 L B2 R' B2 U2 R' U2 F' D' F' L2 B' D F U' B Fw2 D B Rw2 B' L2 D' Rw2 D' U L2 D2 U' Rw B D' Rw Fw' Rw' Uw L2 F' Rw F' D2 
115. 1:05.84 L' U' L2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 R' D2 U R2 B' L R' Rw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 R' F R2 Fw2 F' L U2 B Uw' F R' D F2 Fw' L2 Fw' L Fw Uw L' 
116. 1:00.58 F U D' F R' D' F2 R L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B L2 B U2 B2 D2 F Uw2 Rw2 R2 F D B Rw2 Uw2 U' F' D2 B' Rw' R' Uw2 U Rw U L' Fw2 Uw Rw Fw2 R2 B 
117. 1:06.98 D L2 D2 B2 L B2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 R' U F' D F U B2 R' U Fw2 Uw2 F' L' B' Uw2 L' B2 D2 F L' U Rw2 D' B2 F2 Uw B2 Fw Rw Uw L' Fw' Uw Fw 
118. 1:00.68 B' L B2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 R' D U' R2 F D2 R' Rw2 F' D2 B' R' Fw2 R' D2 B2 R2 Uw2 F Uw' D' R' B Uw R U2 R Fw Rw' R2 Uw B 
119. 59.37 D R' D' F2 U' B2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 U' L2 R D B' U2 F' D F' U2 Uw2 R' Uw2 B U2 Rw2 F' Uw2 B2 R2 Fw2 R2 U' R' Uw' U F Uw Rw Uw' U Rw2 Fw U R Fw' 
120. 2:35.76[oof] F2 L B2 D2 F2 D2 R D2 U2 F2 L R D' B' F2 U' R2 F' L' R' U2 Fw2 Rw2 F' D Fw2 L2 D2 B Uw2 L2 F' Uw2 B2 Rw D' R' F' Fw R' Uw Fw' L F' R' 
121. 1:05.83 U2 R' U' B2 L B2 R F' B2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 U' Uw2 F Uw2 L' Uw2 U2 Rw2 F' L2 Uw2 L R' B Uw Fw2 B Uw U' L Fw' Rw' R2 U' B Rw' F' 
122. 1:02.80 L' D' L B' L F2 B' U' R2 F2 B2 D2 B' R2 F2 L2 Uw2 B' U' F' Uw2 Rw2 D Fw2 D L2 F' D2 B2 Rw' R2 B' D2 Rw' L Uw' Fw' Uw D' 
123. 1:03.14 U F' U2 R2 F' U2 B U2 L2 R2 B' F2 L' U L' F D' R B' L B Uw2 B' R2 B R Uw2 B' Rw2 Fw2 L' B U2 Uw' L' Uw' F' B2 L Fw' Uw' L Fw' Rw B' Rw 
124. 1:03.16 U R2 L2 D R2 F U B' R B2 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D Fw2 Uw2 D2 Rw2 F D2 L R Fw2 Rw2 B' Rw2 F Uw Fw2 F' Rw2 Uw' L Uw' U' Fw' Rw' U2 B2 L' 
125. 1:03.42 L D2 B2 L' U2 B2 F2 L' R2 D2 R' D2 B' R' U2 F L2 D' B U Rw2 F' D B F' Uw2 U' Rw2 D' B Rw2 Fw2 B' Rw F2 L' D2 Rw2 Uw R' F D2 Fw Uw' F2 Rw 
126. 1:03.83 D' F2 R2 F' R2 F R2 B L2 B R2 F' D B R2 D' L D2 B' Rw2 U L Uw2 L B2 U2 L2 Fw2 F2 R Fw' U' L U Fw2 L Uw B L Fw2 Uw2 Fw' B 
127. 1:03.63 B L B' U2 B' L2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 F' R2 D' F' R' U' B D B L Uw2 Fw2 D F L2 D B' Rw2 F D L2 Fw2 Rw B2 U' Rw' U2 B' L2 Uw R B2 Rw Fw' 
128. 59.58 R' U2 F2 L' F2 L2 R' U2 R' B2 F R' U L R U' B D' F' L2 Uw2 L D' F2 Rw2 F2 R Fw2 R' U' L Fw' Rw2 U2 Fw' F2 Uw2 B' Rw D' B' Rw2 Fw' B 
129. 1:04.84 D F B2 U' F2 D' F2 D F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' F' D2 R B2 U' L U2 Uw2 B' U2 Fw2 F U Fw2 B' L2 U B Rw' R F L2 Fw2 Rw2 F' Uw L Uw2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 
130. 1:03.09 D L F2 U2 L2 U2 R' F2 L2 B2 R F2 D2 B' D2 R B' D F' L Fw2 R Fw2 U2 Rw2 U Rw2 U R L2 U B2 L' Fw' D' L2 D' U' Rw D Fw R2 L B2 Rw 
131. 1:03.33 L2 U' L B L B' R' B' F2 U2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 D R' F Fw2 Rw2 R U2 Fw2 D' B2 Rw2 F2 L2 F2 Fw' D F2 U Fw2 B Rw' Fw' U' B Uw2 B2 
132. 1:03.35 L' U' L' D2 B L F L' U2 R F2 R2 L' F2 U2 L' F' U Rw2 U F' Rw2 L2 U2 Rw2 U Rw2 B' D' R2 B' Rw D2 Rw' Uw2 F2 R2 Fw' D Rw' Fw2 F' B2 L2 
133. 1:03.46 F U' R2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B' R' B2 R F R F U' Rw2 U2 F2 Rw2 D' B' Rw2 L2 F' L2 U' F' Rw Fw2 Rw Uw2 L2 U2 R' Fw Uw' B2 Uw' L' Fw' 
134. 1:03.32 U2 R2 U2 B2 R' D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L F' U' R2 D2 L F U' L' D Fw2 Rw2 D2 L' U L Fw2 R D2 R' Uw2 U2 B2 Fw' Uw2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw Fw2 D L2 F2 
135. 1:03.39 F' R' F R' B2 U B L2 B2 U D2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 B2 D' B' Fw2 U2 Rw2 B' R2 D2 L Uw2 R2 B' U2 B' Uw' F Uw' D2 F2 Rw' Uw D Rw Uw2 Rw' B2 
136. 59.48 D' U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B D2 B2 F' U2 F R U' L F R' D2 U2 R Uw2 B U' Rw2 F R2 B2 U Rw2 Uw2 B' Rw D2 Rw' U' L Uw2 Fw2 Rw' D Fw D R' Fw2 
137. 1:04.85 F L2 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 D U' L' D L R B D' Rw2 D B' U' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 D B Rw2 R2 B Rw' B2 R Fw2 B D Fw' Rw D' Rw2 U' Rw' Fw' D 
138. 1:00.58 L' D U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 B U2 L2 F L2 D2 R' U2 B' D R' B L D' Fw2 D' Fw2 L U' Fw2 U2 R2 Uw2 U2 B2 U' B2 Fw R' Fw2 R U' Uw F2 R2 Fw' Uw Rw2 D2 
139. 1:04.86 L' B2 U2 L2 R B2 D2 U2 R' D2 B2 D' F R2 U' L B' D R' U' Rw2 Uw2 L2 D' F' B Rw2 B' F2 L2 B' D Rw F' U' B' D2 Rw' D2 Uw Rw' Fw2 B Rw' L' 
140. 1:09.38 R F2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 F R' D' U2 L F D L2 D2 Uw2 F Uw2 Fw2 U' B' D L2 Uw2 Fw2 B R2 B' Rw Fw2 Rw2 R2 B D' L Uw' R2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 R' 
141. 1:00.00 D U2 B D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 B' R' D' R2 F' D F2 U L' B2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 F R Uw2 D2 Fw2 F2 L B D2 L' Uw' U' D R Rw' Fw2 D2 B' Uw B' L2 
142. 1:04.86 F' L' U2 R2 U B2 D B2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 B U' L' D2 F2 U F Rw2 F' Uw2 D F Uw2 Fw2 D2 B2 U' Rw2 B' D' Rw U' R2 B2 Rw' L Uw Rw R' Uw2 U Fw' 
143. 1:09.65 R2 U' R F2 B R2 L' U' R2 U' L2 F2 U F2 D' B2 L2 U B R' Fw2 Uw2 D' F' Uw2 U2 B R2 D2 U' L Fw2 L' F Rw' Uw' F' Uw2 U' Rw Uw2 Rw 
144. 1:09.45 R F' B2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U B2 F2 L' R2 D R' U' B' U Rw2 Uw2 F Rw2 U Rw2 U Rw2 B' U Fw2 Rw' D' R2 F' Rw2 F L' Uw Fw2 F' Rw D' U' 
145. 1:19.43 R' F' L' B2 U B R U2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 L2 F D2 Fw2 Uw2 B U B U D Fw2 B' Rw2 R2 D' Fw2 Rw' R B L Fw2 D2 Rw' Fw' Rw' D2 Rw2 D 
146. 1:13.21 F' U' D2 R' D' L U' F R2 U2 D2 B2 D2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 D2 Uw2 F' U2 D2 Rw2 F' Uw2 D Fw2 D F D R2 Rw' B2 D F U' Uw R U Fw' Rw2 R U2 L2 
147. 1:23.13 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 U R F D' R' D' B' R U2 R' Rw2 U Fw2 L F2 R2 Fw2 R' D Rw2 F2 D' U Fw' R D' Fw U2 B' Rw' F2 Uw' B R U2 Fw 
148. 1:04.83 L2 U2 F R' D2 B2 D F L' D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B2 R2 B U2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 U Rw2 B U Rw2 B' F2 Rw' U D2 B R' Uw' Fw Rw2 U' L' Uw U2 Fw' 
149. 1:11.03 R U2 L B2 D2 L' D2 R U2 L' B2 R F D' L' F U2 L U2 Rw2 U' Fw2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 L U' R2 Fw2 D2 L2 F L' D Fw U2 R' Uw' Rw D B2 Uw B' R 
150. 1:08.54 L' B2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 D R2 B2 U R2 F2 B D2 U' F' D' R U2 L Uw2 F Rw2 D L2 Uw2 U2 B2 Rw2 B Rw2 U' F2 Rw' L' Uw2 Rw' Uw' Rw' F U2 Rw2 Uw R' U2 
151. 59.84 L2 U2 L U2 R U2 B2 L U2 R' D2 U' R' B L' U B2 D' L F Rw2 Uw2 U R' Fw2 D R U2 Fw2 U2 L D' Fw' R2 B Rw2 U' R Fw' Rw' Fw' Rw B' R F 
152. 1:04.84 U B R B' L' F L' F2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' F2 D L2 B2 R U' Fw2 L' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 U' Fw2 L' U' L F2 Fw D2 R B2 R Uw Rw Uw D Rw' F Rw2 
153. 59.93 F2 U2 L2 B2 R' U2 L D2 U2 R' F2 R2 U' B' L B2 D F' R D2 F Rw2 Uw2 R B' U2 B' Rw2 B' D2 R Uw' B' Rw2 Uw F2 U2 Fw Rw2 Uw D Rw D' B2 
154. 49.38 F' D B2 U R2 D' R F' U2 L2 B R2 B R2 L2 B R2 F U2 L Fw2 Uw2 D' Rw2 F2 D R' D Fw2 F2 L2 D Fw L2 D R F2 D Uw Fw' Uw2 D' U' F' 
155. 59.38 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 U L D R' F2 R2 F' U2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 Fw2 U Rw2 B D2 F R2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 B' D2 Rw Fw2 R' F2 Rw2 Fw' Rw2 L' Uw R2 Fw U2 D' 
156. 1:07.05 U' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 L' D2 R' F R' B L' U' F2 D2 Fw2 U' R2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 F D' Fw2 D F2 Uw2 R2 L B' Uw2 R D' Rw' U2 Uw Fw' L Uw2 F2 B' 
157. 1:01.38 L B2 D2 L' B2 R F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F U B2 L2 F' U2 F L2 D' Rw2 U D' Rw2 Uw2 L D F2 Rw2 R' Fw R2 F D' B R2 Rw U2 Fw F2 D' Rw2 R' Uw' 
158. 1:00.23 D L2 D2 R' F' L' U2 D R F R2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 F U2 F D2 Rw2 Uw2 U F' Rw2 U' F' D2 B2 Rw2 U D F' Rw U2 D2 F U Rw U Uw' Fw Uw2 Rw Uw2 
159. 1:00.33 B2 R2 D2 F R2 U2 B2 R2 F U2 L D' F U B2 L' B2 U2 R Fw2 R Fw2 F2 Rw2 L D R Fw2 R' L' B2 D2 Fw' Rw2 L' F D Fw2 B Uw Fw' Rw' B2 U' 
160. 1:00.65 B D' B' R2 B2 R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 U2 D' L2 R U' B' L' R' Uw2 R2 Fw2 U2 B' R B' Uw2 D2 Fw2 B' L' Uw' F2 L2 D' Fw' Uw2 D2 Fw R2 Uw' Rw B2 
161. 1:02.22 B L2 U B2 F2 D L2 D' R2 F2 U R2 U F' L' R B2 U R D2 R' Uw2 B' L' F2 L2 Uw2 F L' Uw2 B L' R' F2 Uw R' F L' B' Fw U Rw D' L2 F R2 
162. 1:00.79 L' U2 L2 U R2 F B' L' D F2 L2 F U2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' U2 B' Rw2 Fw2 L' F Rw2 F R2 L Uw2 F2 U2 B' Uw' R' F2 Rw2 D R2 Fw' L2 U Rw Fw Uw' Rw' 
163. 1:18.43 L2 B2 L' R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L D2 U2 R D' B L2 U2 B' D R' U' L Uw2 R Fw2 D2 L' B Rw2 L' B2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 L' Uw B2 L' B2 Uw L2 Fw Rw' Uw' U Fw' Rw' D2 
164. 59.30 F R2 B U2 F' R2 F L2 B R2 F U2 R B' F R2 D L2 F U' L2 Fw2 Uw2 L' F' D2 F Rw2 Fw2 D2 B2 D2 Uw' Fw2 F' D2 B2 L Fw U Rw' Fw Rw B D2 
165. 1:04.73 F D' F2 U L2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 U' L D L' D' B F L D' Fw2 U' L R' Fw2 F2 D R2 Fw2 D Fw' Uw2 L' F2 R2 L2 Rw' Uw' Rw2 Uw U Fw 
166. 1:00.38 F2 R' B2 L' F2 R D B' U D2 R U2 F2 L2 F2 B2 L U2 R2 Fw2 U D' Fw2 B F' U' Rw2 F Uw2 Fw2 B2 U R F Rw' Uw2 L2 D' Fw R' Uw' F2 Rw' Fw D2 
167. 1:04.84 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 L R' U' F D U2 B2 L' U Uw2 Fw2 L D' R' D' Rw2 D' U' L' Fw2 U' D' Fw R' F2 U2 Fw' Uw' L Uw2 Fw L Fw B 
168. 1:04.85 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' L B2 D R' U2 F' L2 D' B F Uw2 F' U' Fw2 Uw2 D2 L2 B U2 L2 Uw2 R2 Rw' B2 L R' F' U B Fw Uw Rw F' Rw' D' 
169. 59.37 D U2 L F2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 R2 U' L B L U' R2 F' U Rw2 B' Uw2 D' Fw2 F Uw2 L2 U' R2 B2 U F' Rw' F D2 B Rw' L' B' Fw Uw' U2 L' Uw' Rw' 
170. 1:04.85 D2 R F B2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 F U' L' D' L R U' Rw2 U' Rw2 F2 L Fw2 L Fw2 U' D L' Uw2 L F' D2 Fw' L' B' Uw Rw Fw2 Rw Uw2 B2 Rw' 
171. 1:04.83 D L2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 R2 U' R D L' F' L' U' F2 L' B2 R2 Uw2 L' B' Rw2 Uw2 R B L' Fw2 U2 L2 U' B Uw L F2 Rw Fw Rw' D' F2 D' Fw2 B' 
172. 50.48 R L2 U R2 D F2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 L' R' U' L U2 F D' L' R Rw2 U2 B Uw2 Fw2 L' Fw2 B' Rw2 F Uw B2 U' F L' R2 Fw R B2 Uw Fw2 Rw U' 
173. 1:04.84 F D2 F2 U2 L D2 R B2 F2 R D2 B2 L2 B' R' D' U2 F2 L' B Uw2 L' Fw2 F Uw2 B R' Fw2 F' Uw2 D2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 Uw L2 U B2 Uw D' Fw' L2 U' Fw2 D 
174. 1:04.84 D2 L' F R2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 U' L2 D' B2 U L' F' D2 R D B U' Fw2 Rw2 U' L' U L' B2 Rw2 Uw2 D' L' Uw2 Fw' D' L2 R2 F' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Fw Rw L2 Fw2 D 
175. 1:09.44 L' D B' U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 D' L2 B U2 R D2 B' F' R' Rw2 Fw2 L' Uw2 R' U' D R' D2 Fw2 D' U2 L2 Fw' U R' L2 Rw' Uw' U' R' U Fw2 R2 
176. 1:08.33 D' R D2 L' F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R F2 R' D' U2 F' R2 U L' F' U2 Uw2 L2 R F Uw2 F D2 Fw2 R Uw2 R' D2 Fw2 Uw D R2 U Fw' Uw Fw2 D B Rw Uw2 R2 
177. 1:06.00 F2 R D2 L2 R U2 L B2 R2 B2 F' R F L' D' F D B D Rw2 U' Fw2 D' B' Rw2 F' D' F' D2 Fw2 B2 L2 Rw' B' L U2 Uw R2 F2 L' Fw' Rw2 R' Fw2 
178. 1:04.31 U2 L2 F L2 B' L2 B' L2 F' D2 U2 B' R D B' U2 F U' B L' D' Uw2 F' L2 Uw2 R' Uw2 R' Fw2 L2 B Uw2 L2 Uw R2 D2 R B Rw' U' Fw' Uw2 U R' D U2 
179. 1:06.39 B U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 D' L2 R2 F2 L' D2 U2 B' U R U' F Uw2 L2 B' Uw2 D2 R F2 L' Uw2 Rw2 L' F' Uw' D' L2 B' Uw' L Uw Rw' Uw' Rw' U' D Rw2 
180. 1:04.86 D F2 L' B R' F2 L U R2 U2 F D2 B2 D2 F R2 F R2 B' U2 Fw2 L' Fw2 L2 Fw2 F L' Uw2 R F2 Uw2 F2 B' Uw Rw2 L2 Uw2 B' L Fw' Uw' D2 U Rw L' U2 
181. 1:05.75 D F2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 D L2 D R F' D2 R B2 R' D' R' D Fw2 Rw2 B U2 Fw2 R' F2 Uw2 Rw2 L Fw2 D2 B Uw' Fw2 B' Uw F L2 Rw U2 Rw2 F' Uw' Fw' R' 
182. 1:05.50 U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R U2 R' F2 D' L2 F U L B' L2 F2 U2 Rw2 F R L2 Uw2 B F2 R Uw2 Fw2 F B2 U B' Uw F' B Fw' Rw' B Rw2 D Rw' R' 
183. 59.38 B L R2 F2 R2 D F2 D U B2 L2 U2 F' L' B2 F' R2 U B Rw2 D L2 Uw2 Rw2 L U2 L2 D' Fw2 Uw2 R U' Fw D2 Rw2 B' U2 R B2 Uw Rw' Fw Rw' F2 Uw2 
184. 1:04.84 B' D2 U2 L U2 L B2 L' D2 L2 D2 U2 F' D2 R D R2 F D' U Fw2 U' Rw2 L2 U' R2 Uw2 Fw2 D R2 B' U' Rw Fw2 R' U2 F D R' Uw Fw L' Uw L 
185. 1:05.07 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F' R' D R2 D F U' R' U' R' Fw2 U' B' L2 U' Fw2 Uw2 R2 F' R2 U' D2 Rw' B' Rw2 L2 B' Uw F' Rw D Fw' U2 L B 
186. 1:05.14 F2 U2 L2 U2 B U B2 F L' D2 F R' U' B2 L' Uw2 B' Rw2 L2 Fw2 F' R2 D' B2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 L2 R F U' Rw U2 Fw Rw' U' Rw2 Uw B' Uw B' 
187. 1:01.22 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U L2 U' B2 F D L F L2 U2 L' B' D2 Rw2 U B' Rw2 Uw2 B' L2 Uw2 R2 U B2 R2 Rw Fw2 R2 D Rw F B Uw2 Fw R2 Fw Uw' D' 
188. 59.48 D2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 D L2 U' F2 D2 B2 R B' D' R2 D' R' B L' B Fw2 R2 D R' Fw2 U2 L U2 L2 Uw2 U' D2 Fw L' B' U2 Fw D2 L2 Fw2 Rw' F' Rw Uw Rw' 
189. 1:04.75 D L2 D F R2 U2 D R B U2 F2 R2 F2 L' F2 D2 R2 D2 R' F2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 D F' B2 Uw2 D Rw2 F U L2 U2 L2 Rw' B' U2 L Fw' Uw Fw' L2 Uw' B' Rw' B 
190. 1:05.93 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 B R2 B D2 U' B2 L R2 D' L2 B F' U L Uw2 B U2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 L B2 F R' Uw D' F L' Uw B' U' R2 Rw' Uw2 B' Uw 
191. 1:09.58 R' B2 F2 R2 B2 L U2 F2 U2 F2 L' D' F' R F U2 L U' B' L2 R' Fw2 U Rw2 D' Fw2 R' L2 D2 F2 L U L' Fw' R' Uw2 Fw' F R' Uw' B' Rw B L' D' 
192. 58.49 L' D2 R' D2 U2 R' D2 L2 R' D2 B' F' D R F2 D' L' F2 D' F' Uw2 L' Fw2 Rw2 L' F Uw2 U2 F' Uw2 Fw2 F D F' Uw' Rw2 L2 U' Fw' Uw Fw' D' U2 Rw2 Fw' 
193. 1:39.49 R' F2 D2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 U' B D2 R2 D R' U' F' D B2 Uw2 B Rw2 L Fw2 Uw2 B' L2 B2 R' L' Uw D L B R Uw2 Fw Rw L2 U R2 F Uw2 
194. 1:03.84 D F2 L2 D L2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 L' F' R2 U L2 R' F2 L' R2 U Fw2 Rw2 R F2 B R F' L Uw2 B' R' U2 F Uw' Rw2 Uw D' F' Uw Fw' Rw' D F' Rw' R' U 
195. 1:04.82 D2 R2 B D2 F U2 B R2 B U2 F2 U2 D' L2 U R' D2 F D B Fw2 Uw2 B' L F Rw2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 F' L2 D2 Uw' R2 F' Uw' D' L2 Fw D L2 Fw2 Rw Uw' F 
196. 59.37 D2 R2 B U2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' B' U' L' B' L D F2 D R' Fw2 Uw2 U L D2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 D' B2 Uw2 L2 Fw U' Fw' L' U' Rw Uw2 Rw' U Fw' Rw2 Uw2 
197. 1:04.83 D2 R L2 B2 D R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 B' L2 F U F D' L' Rw2 U Fw2 D L Fw2 L' R U R U2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw D Fw2 U' L' Fw2 Rw' F2 D' Fw R2 Uw2 
198. 1:00.48 D F2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 U' B2 F2 U' L U R' F D R U2 L B2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 U L Fw2 U' R' B2 D' L' R Fw' U R' F R D2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 R2 B2 Uw U 
199. 59.31 F D' R2 F2 R2 L' F L' B L2 F' U2 B R2 B2 D2 B' D2 L2 F Uw2 R L F Rw2 B L' F Uw2 Fw2 F' Uw' Rw2 Uw L' D2 Rw Uw' Fw Rw2 Uw D' Fw2 L' 
200. 53.25 R2 F R' D2 F' U R F2 D' U2 F2 U2 L U2 R2 F2 L' B2 D2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 U' L' D2 Fw2 B2 L2 D2 Rw2 R B2 D2 Fw L2 F2 L U2 B2 Uw' F' Rw2 D2 Fw' Rw F' 
201. 59.28 R' D2 L' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 D F' R' F D' F U' B' Rw2 Uw2 U F2 R' Uw2 L D' Rw2 R' B2 Uw2 D' Fw' U Rw2 Fw2 B L Fw' Rw Uw' B Rw2 Fw L' 
202. 52.84 R B2 L B2 R U2 F2 R' B2 U2 L' B2 U F2 U' B' L2 D' B F Rw2 Fw2 B2 U' L2 B Uw2 B' Rw2 F2 Uw2 B U R' B Rw L D2 B' Uw U' Fw' Uw2 L F' Uw B' 
203. 57.39 F' L F' B2 R U B' L' D B L2 U2 D2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 Fw2 U' Fw2 D2 R' U L2 Uw2 D2 L' U' Fw D B2 R2 D2 F' Rw' F' Uw' U2 B D2 F 
204. 56.64 B' R2 U2 F' R2 F L2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' U' L' R U F R U' L' F2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 R U' D' L' Fw2 L' D' Rw2 F R2 Fw D F Rw U2 F2 Uw Fw' R' F' 
205. 55.76 U2 L U2 L' B2 R' B2 F2 L' D2 R B2 D' F R D' R' D2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 R B2 Uw2 B' R F' R U2 R' Uw' Rw2 U2 F' U2 Fw Uw' Rw2 L2 Uw B2 Uw 
206. 59.01 B2 R D2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 D2 L2 R2 B D2 B D B L' B R' D' U' Uw2 Fw2 U' Fw2 B2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 B D L2 Uw2 D Rw L' D R B' Fw' U2 D2 Fw' R Uw' Fw F2 
207. 58.53 R' F2 D2 L' B2 U2 R2 B2 R B' L F R' U' F2 R2 U' R Fw2 Rw2 D R D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 L' Fw Rw2 Fw B' D L' F' Uw' Rw' D L2 Uw F 
208. 57.52 U2 B D2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 D' L' D2 R' D F' L D2 B' Rw2 U Fw2 F Rw2 L2 D F2 U2 F B' L2 Rw' F L' D L Uw Fw Rw L F D2 Fw' U' 
209. 57.56 F2 B R B' R D' F' L' F R2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D Rw2 Uw2 F2 D' L Fw2 R2 L U Rw2 R U' Fw Rw2 Fw F2 R2 F2 Rw Uw' L B Rw U' Fw 
210. 57.43 R2 U' B D B L F' U L' U2 R2 D2 F' R2 L2 F' D2 B' D2 B Uw2 L2 B' Uw2 Fw2 U' Fw2 D F' U Rw2 D2 R2 Rw' B F' D2 Uw' Rw F R Fw2 Uw D2 Rw2 
211. 1:03.84 U2 F L2 B2 L' U2 L F2 L D2 B2 F2 L' D F' U' F2 L2 F L Rw2 Fw2 U' B2 F Rw2 R2 U B D L2 Rw U2 D2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw D' R' Fw' Uw F2 B' 
212. 1:03.94 R' U' R' B D F U F R' D2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 U R2 D R2 D L Rw2 D' Rw2 Fw2 F R2 B2 U D2 Fw2 Rw Uw2 U Rw' D' F U' R' Fw' Rw D' Fw F' Uw2 
213. 58.30 U' L D' B2 L2 F' D' R U L2 B' D2 R2 B' U2 F U2 R2 F' U2 F Uw2 L F Rw2 L' F2 Uw2 B L' Fw2 L F L Uw' R2 D2 B' Fw' L' Uw2 Rw R' Fw' Uw' 
214. 1:03.71 F B2 D2 B2 R' D2 R F2 D2 F2 L R2 B' R2 D L2 R2 B' D' F Uw2 Rw2 D L2 Fw2 R Uw2 D Rw2 L2 D' Fw2 R' Fw U' Fw2 D2 L' B2 U2 Uw Fw' Uw U F' D2 
215. 1:03.85 U2 B' U R F L' B U D' B2 L2 F2 U2 R' D2 L F2 U2 B2 Rw2 F Uw2 R' F L' U2 L2 D2 B' Rw2 Uw F L2 R' B2 U2 Fw Rw L2 F2 Uw2 Fw' L' D' 
216. 1:08.54 F B R' L2 B' R2 F' L' D R2 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 F' B' D2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 B' U' D' Rw2 U2 D R2 D F Rw R Uw2 U2 D' R' F2 Uw Fw' F2 Rw2 B2 Uw' 
217. 58.38 U2 F' U' R2 U R2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 R' B2 L D' F' R2 U' Rw2 U' F2 U Fw2 Uw2 F' D' F2 Rw2 L2 U' Rw Uw2 D2 F' U' F2 Uw' L2 F Rw U2 D' Rw' 
218. 1:04.84 D' R2 B2 U' L2 R2 D B2 U B2 U2 R2 B' R2 D' F' L D' U2 F' U' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U R Uw2 Rw2 B2 U2 L' U' L2 D' F U' Fw' F2 R' Uw R Uw Rw F' R2 
219. 1:00.48 F U B2 D2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U F' L R' B L' U2 F2 Rw2 D Fw2 U' R Fw2 R' L2 D2 L' D L' Fw' L2 D2 B U' Fw U Rw' Fw' Rw2 Fw' L2 
220. 59.38 R2 B R2 F2 L2 B' R2 D2 U2 B' L2 F' R D2 B2 R F L' U R U Fw2 Uw2 D2 L2 F2 Uw2 L2 U' L' B2 Rw2 U' Fw Uw2 D' U' R' Fw F Rw2 Uw' Rw L D2 Rw 
221. 1:08.32 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 L F D' R F D2 U2 R' F D Rw2 Fw2 L F Uw2 L2 D2 B' R' Uw2 F' Rw2 L Uw' F2 L' B2 U2 R' Fw' Rw' Uw L' U2 Fw' Rw2 
222. 1:00.38 D' F D F' U' D2 F D2 L' U2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D F2 D' R2 B2 Rw2 D Fw2 D' Fw2 B2 F' Uw2 F D2 F' R2 Rw D Fw2 R' Fw' L F2 Uw' F2 Rw L 
223. 57.33 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B' L2 R2 B' D2 F2 R' U2 R2 B' U L2 U R2 Rw2 Fw2 U' Fw2 U' F' U' R2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 Rw' D' B U2 L2 D' Fw Uw' Rw' L2 Uw' Fw U L 
224. 41.94[So close to PB! No parity + PLL Skip!] L U2 R2 B D2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 F' L F' D' B F' U R F' U' Rw2 D2 B' L Uw2 R B' Uw2 B' L B' D2 Uw' B Rw2 F' Fw R' D' Rw' Fw2 D2 U' 
225. 1:01.93 F2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B' L' F R D R' U L' B' Rw2 B' U Rw2 U2 B D2 U2 Rw2 B L2 U' D2 Rw L F' L Fw' R' U' Fw' Rw L Fw L' 
226. 59.38 D' R' F' R2 L F' D' U2 R L U2 R' D2 B2 L' D2 L F2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 R D2 R F' Rw2 R' Uw2 L' F' R Uw L' D L2 B U Rw' F Rw Fw L2 Uw' R2 L 
227. 1:04.83 U' F U' R' D' F' R' D B' U' R2 B2 D L2 U' F2 U B2 D2 Fw2 R' Uw2 L Uw2 L U2 Fw2 F2 L' B2 Uw' R2 L Fw2 Uw' R2 Fw' R' F' Rw2 F' Uw' B' 
228. 1:00.29 U2 F2 L R2 F2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' R B2 F2 R2 B F U' B Fw2 Uw2 B' D Rw2 U R2 B2 U2 Fw2 B R2 F Rw U2 Rw D2 B2 Uw2 Fw Uw U2 Rw' U' R B' 
229. 59.38 L' D' B R F2 L F U' B' R B2 L2 U2 L U2 L' F2 L U2 D2 L Uw2 L U2 Rw2 D' Rw2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 U' F2 B D' Rw2 Uw2 Fw D2 F2 Rw Uw' D' F2 Rw' Uw' R 
230. 1:04.85 R2 B L2 D R L' U' R2 B U' B2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 U F2 D' Uw2 Rw2 F R2 U B2 D2 B Rw2 Fw2 R2 Rw' F2 Rw' B2 U2 F2 Uw F2 Rw Uw2 F Rw R2 
231. 59.48 L B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B' D2 R2 B' R2 U2 D B' L U' L' F R2 D Rw2 U' Rw2 D' F Rw2 F L2 Uw2 D2 Rw2 U2 Rw B2 L2 B L2 Fw' Uw' Rw2 F' Rw' D U' 
232. 51.06 B2 U' D2 L2 B R2 B' L2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 F2 R B F D' R2 B F2 Fw2 Rw2 B R Uw2 R2 F Uw2 F' L U2 L2 D2 Uw' Fw2 L2 F U' Fw Rw' Uw' Fw' L Fw' B' L' 
233. 1:01.48 L B' U' R2 U2 D2 R' U R2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 U' R2 F2 R' Uw2 Rw2 R' B Uw2 F L' R Uw2 L2 B2 U2 Uw B D' Rw2 F2 Uw' Rw' F R2 Uw' B F L2 
234. 1:03.82 U2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 L B' F' U' L2 U2 F D L U' Fw2 Uw2 F' D2 F D Rw2 B' D L2 Uw2 B' Rw Uw2 Rw' Fw2 R2 Uw2 Fw' D2 B Uw F Rw' 
235. 1:02.83 B2 D R' U2 B2 L2 B2 L' B2 L' U2 R B2 U' R' B2 D' L2 B U2 Fw2 Rw2 U R' Uw2 R' B2 D L' Uw2 R' U' Fw' L2 U2 B2 R' B2 Uw' Rw' B2 F2 D' Fw L 
236. 59.38 L' D R2 U' B' L' D2 R B U2 R2 F2 B2 R2 D2 R2 L F2 B2 U2 Fw2 U' R Uw2 F2 B2 U2 Rw2 D' Fw2 D2 F2 Fw L2 F2 R B D Rw' Uw2 U' Rw' B D2 Fw 
237. 1:02.12 L2 F D2 B D' B2 R D L2 D2 B2 L2 B' D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 Fw2 Rw2 B U R2 U' Fw2 Uw2 D2 U Fw2 U2 Rw U F D R B2 Fw' Uw R' B' F' Uw' Rw' 
238. 1:00.38 L B' U L F' U' D' R' D R2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B' L2 D2 Fw2 L U R2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 L' D Rw2 F2 L' Fw R' D' Fw' F2 Rw' F' B D' Fw U' 
239. 48.33 B2 D2 F' U2 F U2 B D2 F2 U2 B U2 R U' B' F2 U L2 U2 L Fw2 U' L2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 U' L2 Uw2 F D2 F Rw F' U2 F' R U Fw Rw' D' B' Uw Fw' 
240. 59.35 D2 U F2 L2 B U2 F D2 F' R2 F' L' F2 R D L F2 U2 F' D Rw2 D' Fw2 B2 U L2 F Uw2 D2 L2 U Rw2 U R' D Rw U R2 Fw Uw2 R' Uw' B Rw' Uw' Rw' 
241. 1:04.83 B R' F2 U R2 F2 D U L2 U' B2 U F2 B U B' U B F U2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 B D' L2 B U2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 B U2 Rw' L U' R' Fw2 L Uw' Rw' F2 Uw Fw2 U R2 
242. 59.38 U' R' U2 F2 L U B U2 R D2 L' D2 B2 R U2 D2 R B2 U2 B Rw2 Uw2 U2 R' F Uw2 Fw2 F' R2 B R F' L Uw' B2 L' U' F' Uw2 Fw' L Uw' Fw' F2 Rw' 
243. 1:09.48 U D2 L2 U2 F' L2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 B' L R' B D' F' L' F2 L' U Rw2 U' B2 R Uw2 Fw2 D R2 L2 U' Rw2 D' Fw' L' Fw2 R' F' U R' Rw Uw' B Rw Uw' U 
244. 1:03.24 D' R D2 B D' R' U2 R U' R2 U L2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 D' R' Fw2 Rw2 B Uw2 U' Fw2 F2 D2 B' Rw2 R2 U' L' B' Rw' R2 D' U2 Rw' Fw R2 D2 Rw Uw' Fw' 
245. 1:03.59 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 B' D' F' D' U2 L F' D' Uw2 B U' B' Rw2 Fw2 D F' U2 L2 B Uw2 Rw' B D2 Rw B' D' Uw Fw Rw' U' Rw Uw L2 
246. 1:03.41 F2 U2 B D2 B D L F R2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 B2 U2 R2 F Rw2 F' Rw2 U2 Fw2 F' L' U2 Fw2 L Uw2 B2 D' B2 Uw R U2 L Fw D2 R Uw Rw2 Fw R2 
247. 1:03.58 B' D' F R U L D2 F' R' B' L2 F' L2 B2 U2 B R2 B2 U2 R2 F Rw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 R' B2 F' R2 U2 Fw2 U2 L' Uw F2 Uw B2 D F Uw2 Rw Fw' Uw Fw2 Rw2 R 
248. 1:04.85 D R2 L' U' F' B' L' U B U2 D2 F2 L' F2 U2 L' D2 F2 U2 F2 Uw2 B' Rw2 Uw2 B D Fw2 B Uw2 D2 B2 L2 Rw' Fw2 B L D2 F2 Uw' B Uw' U2 Fw' U2 Fw2 
249. 1:03.21 D2 F L2 D B2 R2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' U2 R' U L B' L2 Fw2 D' R Fw2 R' Uw2 B2 Rw2 U2 D2 F2 R2 D2 Fw U2 Fw2 L U F Rw' U2 Rw2 B Uw' R' Fw 
250. 59.38 U' R D R2 B2 D2 U' L2 U B2 F L' R' F D2 L2 B' U' F2 Rw2 B' Uw2 L' Fw2 R L2 Fw2 U2 R L2 Uw B' D U Fw2 L U2 Rw' Fw Rw F' Rw Uw' 
251. 59.20 F' B2 D' L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D' F2 L F' D U' R D2 U' L2 F2 Fw2 D R B2 Rw2 B2 D' Rw2 Uw2 L' Uw2 L2 Fw L U R Fw' U2 Rw Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' R' B' 
252. 50.10 B' L' F' B2 D' L2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 R' U F D2 U2 F U' Uw2 Fw2 D Fw2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 U F R2 F2 U Rw' U B2 F2 R' U' Fw L' Uw L' R U2 
253. 1:03.41 F D' B2 F2 D B2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 R F D' R F' L2 R F' Uw2 Rw2 B R2 U' F2 B' Rw2 D Fw2 Uw2 D2 F' Rw' L' U L B Rw2 L2 Fw' Rw Fw2 Rw2 F' Rw 
254. 1:02.33 L B R' D2 R2 B2 L B2 R' B2 R2 U2 F' L U2 F' U L' F Uw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 U L' F2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 U' F2 U2 Fw R2 D B2 L2 Uw' Fw Rw' D2 F' Uw' F2 
255. 1:03.43 D2 L2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 B D L D' B' L' F D' F' Uw2 L' Fw2 B2 F' R D2 R2 L2 Fw2 D' R' Fw2 Uw R Fw' Rw' U2 R' Uw' R' F2 Rw2 
256. 1:02.48 F' D2 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 L D2 B2 R' D2 R' U2 B' U' L U' R2 D L2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 L' Fw2 B Rw2 R L' B Rw2 R' Uw' F R2 D2 R F2 Rw U2 B' Rw Fw2 U2 L'


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 27, 2022)

Anyone wanna race to sub-25 Squan? Me and @Luke Solves Cubes are doing it and you are welcome to join too! I average ~1:00 with a YLM that I tried to mod and ended up making insanely loose but still not able to corner-cut even 1/10000000000 of a millimeter, but thankfully I have an MGC coming tomorrow, so that will save me.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 27, 2022)

I know the race to sub-1 4x4 is for ao200, but I just got a sub-1 ao100! I haven't won yet, (this is from yesterday) but I am close!



Spoiler: Ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-27
avg of 100: 59.97

Time List:
1. 59.38 F2 U2 L' F2 U2 L2 R' F2 U2 L2 R F R' D2 R' D B U' B' F' Fw2 Rw2 F2 L' Uw2 Rw2 L U' Fw2 U L' Fw' B D2 L2 Rw' D2 Rw' B' U' Rw2 F2 
2. 1:03.94 U L2 D' U L2 D' F2 L2 U' R B L2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 D Fw2 Uw2 B' D' B2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 D' B' Uw2 B U Rw' U' L2 R Uw2 B2 Fw' Rw Fw U' L' Fw 
3. 1:04.86 L2 D L2 B2 D B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' F U2 R' F2 U' B' F2 D' F2 L Rw2 B F' D U' Rw2 F' Uw2 D' Fw2 D2 Fw2 R' F D2 Rw' L' Fw' Rw D2 B' Rw Uw B' L' 
4. 59.38 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 U' B' L U F' R' D2 U' L2 D Fw2 Rw2 D' R2 B Uw2 U L2 F' L2 D' Rw2 F2 Rw D F D2 R2 Fw' R' U2 Fw2 D2 Rw U2 L2 
5. 1:01.83 R B L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 R' D2 L B2 R2 F2 U2 B L' D B L' B2 D' Uw2 F R B Uw2 Rw2 B2 L Fw2 Uw2 R2 F2 Uw' F' Uw2 U D Rw B' Uw2 Fw2 Uw D' L' R' 
6. 1:00.29 B2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U R U L D B2 F U B' D2 F' Fw2 Uw2 U' Fw2 B' Uw2 U' Fw2 B2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 F Rw' R' F R D2 B' Fw Uw R2 Uw2 R L 
7. 59.91 D2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U2 L' F' U L2 U2 L B' U Fw2 Rw2 D B R2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 B' Uw2 L2 D' L U' F2 Rw D' Rw2 L Fw R' Uw' Fw' F2 Uw 
8. 1:02.83 U L F' R2 B2 U R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 D2 R' F' R2 U R2 F Fw2 D L F2 U' R Fw2 Uw2 F2 U Rw2 D R Fw' R' U2 R' Fw Uw' L2 Fw' Uw2 D2 Fw B 
9. 1:00.39 D' R' D U B2 L2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 U' B2 F L B' R D R' F U' Rw2 B Rw2 Uw2 R' B2 D2 Fw2 R2 F' L B R' U L' Uw L2 Fw' Uw Fw R' Fw' B' U2 L2 
10. 59.73 F R2 D' L' U' L U F D2 R B2 U2 R' D2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 Uw2 B' D Rw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 U2 F' D' B R2 Fw2 Rw' B F' L Fw Rw F' Rw2 L' Fw2 D F' 
11. (49.38) R' L B2 L2 B D' B' R D2 F2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 R2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 B' Uw2 L B R2 Fw2 L2 F Uw' Rw2 R U2 L U' Fw' Rw B2 Rw2 R' Fw' F' 
12. 1:03.83 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 D2 F D2 F L2 U2 L' U B2 L U2 B D U' F' L2 Fw2 Uw2 L' B' U2 Rw2 B' F2 L' B2 D2 L Uw' L' U Fw2 R Fw Uw' Rw' R' Uw' Fw2 B' 
13. 59.33 U' D2 L' U2 L D2 L2 R' D2 B2 F2 R' F' U B' D F' L' F2 L2 R' Rw2 Uw2 L B2 Rw2 L D' Fw2 U Fw2 L2 B2 Fw L2 Fw' Rw2 B' F' D Rw Fw2 Rw U2 B2 
14. 56.13 F2 U2 B2 U R2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 D' R' B2 D2 B' F' L' D L' B2 U Fw2 Uw2 U Fw2 U B U' R2 B Uw2 F' U Rw D2 F' Uw2 D' B2 Uw' B' Rw U2 Fw L' F' 
15. 1:03.84 U L F2 R D2 L2 B2 R D2 R' U2 F2 U F' D2 U' R' U' B D' Uw2 Fw2 D' F' B' Rw2 D Rw2 D' F' B' L2 Rw' F2 Rw' D L' U Uw' L F' R Fw Rw F 
16. 59.76 R B D2 F D' R U R2 B' R D2 R F2 R U2 R' B2 R2 L' F2 Rw2 F R2 Uw2 U Fw2 U2 B Rw2 F D F2 Uw2 Rw F Uw2 F' U Fw2 Uw Rw' Uw2 L' F' Uw2 
17. 1:00.97 B2 R B2 R' B2 L' F2 R' U2 R B2 R D B' L U2 B' R2 U' B' Uw2 R2 Fw2 B Uw2 R2 D' L2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 B' Rw B2 L' F2 B' Rw R2 U Uw' Fw R2 F Uw 
18. 1:00.02 B D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' U2 F D2 L' D R B D2 U R' B2 L Uw2 Fw2 F L2 R Fw2 R' D2 L2 U2 F D2 Uw' F2 D B L D' Fw Uw2 D' Rw' U2 F' 
19. 59.25 F2 D' R2 D' B2 U F2 D2 B2 F' D2 F' D' B2 D2 R' D2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 U Rw2 U' L Fw2 L' Uw2 U' Rw2 L' Uw2 Fw Rw2 D L' U' Uw Fw Rw B' F D2 Rw 
20. 59.22 D L2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 U' L2 U' F2 U' F' R' D2 B' L2 U' L F' Uw2 Fw2 B' Rw2 R Uw2 Fw2 L' B2 R2 B2 Uw D B2 U L' F2 Fw Rw' D2 B F Uw2 B' R 
21. (1:09.38) D' F2 U L2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 B' U2 R U F L' U B2 L2 D Fw2 D Rw2 D B Rw2 L2 B R2 U' Fw2 F2 U2 Rw R Fw2 F Rw2 Uw' U R2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw F2 
22. (2:35.76) U2 R B2 D2 L B2 F2 L D2 F' D' R F2 U B' R U Fw2 U R2 U Fw2 U' F B U2 Rw2 U' F2 Rw R Fw2 L' F Rw U Rw' Fw' Uw' F2 Uw' Rw' 
23. 1:03.07 R' B D' R2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U R2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 L U L2 Fw2 U L2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 L' Uw2 U L U' Fw' D2 Fw2 F' Uw2 B2 Rw' U' F R' Fw' R2 Uw 
24. 1:03.02 F L' D L2 D F R B' D' U2 F D2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 F2 B' L2 B' Uw2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 D L F2 D Fw2 U' Fw' L B' D' Fw2 L' Uw' D L Fw' Rw U2 D2 
25. 1:05.13 F B' D' F' U R2 L' B' R2 B U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L' F' Uw2 Rw2 U' B' L2 B Rw2 U' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 Rw' U B' D2 R2 Fw L' Fw2 Uw Fw2 R2 B L' 
26. 1:05.12 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 R2 D2 U F' L R2 D2 L' U L' U' Uw2 F Uw2 Rw2 F' R B' Uw2 B' R' F R2 Uw L Uw2 D2 L' Rw' U Fw2 Uw' B' U Fw' 
27. 1:02.63 U' L2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 U B2 F2 R' F2 D' F' D' L D' U2 L' F' Rw2 U' Fw2 R D2 Fw2 L2 D2 R2 U Fw2 R' Fw L D R U' Fw Uw Rw' B U D2 Rw2 
28. 54.37 F' R D R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 D B L2 R U L2 U L Fw2 D Fw2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 F2 U R' D2 Fw D B R' Fw' L2 Uw' Rw' R2 D Fw' R 
29. 1:02.83 L' B' R2 U2 F U R' L2 B2 U2 B D2 L2 F2 R2 F R2 B' D2 R U' Rw2 Fw2 B D F' L2 D U' Fw2 F Uw2 D' B' Rw U F2 D2 Rw Uw' F' Uw' B U' Fw' D2 Fw2 
30. 1:01.38+ L2 D2 L D R2 U' F L D' R2 D2 F' D2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 B' U2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 F D U2 F' Uw2 D' B' R2 Fw2 B Rw' U2 B U2 F Uw' L Uw2 Fw' L2 F D 
31. 59.30 F' B2 L D2 F2 L' B2 R2 D2 F2 R' U2 R' D R' B' R F2 D' F2 Uw2 R U Rw2 R2 U L2 Fw2 Uw2 D Rw2 D Rw2 Fw Rw2 R D R Rw' B' U' Fw2 Rw' Fw R2 
32. 1:03.83 U2 L' U2 F2 U2 L R2 F2 R' B2 R' F U' B2 R2 D' F' D' F' Fw2 U2 R' D' U' B2 Uw2 R D F2 Rw2 U Fw' L2 Fw2 U Fw2 F2 Rw Uw' D2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 
33. 1:05.86 U' B R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 B2 R2 L B D2 R' F L' D U' F' Fw2 D2 L' D Fw2 R2 D Rw2 F2 R2 U Fw R U R' Uw2 B2 F' Uw' R' Fw Rw' D2 R' 
34. 58.47 L2 D' U' F2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 L' F2 L' U2 L B U' F2 R U2 Rw2 U' F Rw2 Fw2 U' R2 Fw2 D F U B2 Rw' L' B' U' F Rw Fw' Rw' R D Fw 
35. 1:03.31 B R B2 R2 D' F' R2 D L' R2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F' U2 B' Rw2 Fw2 F L U2 Fw2 F2 R F L2 Uw2 B' Uw Fw2 Uw Rw2 Uw' F R Fw' U F' Rw2 L2 
36. 59.38 F2 R2 F' D2 R2 F' U2 B U2 F2 L2 R' F U' F' L2 D' B R' F2 Rw2 Uw2 D' R2 U B Uw2 L2 D' B2 F Rw' B' U' L' R2 Fw' L Uw' U Fw2 U2 Rw L 
37. 1:03.83 R' B2 U F' D' R' D' R2 B2 L2 F U2 B L2 B R2 F' U2 F L' D' Rw2 Uw2 D' R Uw2 B2 L U R F2 Uw2 F2 D Fw' D2 Fw R' F2 Rw B2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 U F' 
38. 1:00.38 D' F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 D F R' B2 U' F2 L U' R Rw2 Uw2 D' R2 Fw2 U' Rw2 L2 R' D R' D' Fw' B' L2 D2 Fw' L' Uw Fw' F R D' L Fw 
39. 1:02.54 U F2 R F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 R' B' R F' U B U' Fw2 Rw2 D2 F' R U2 B2 Rw2 F' R2 B Uw F' U L2 B' D Fw' Rw' Fw F Rw' B' Uw 
40. 1:02.51 F2 B L D2 R L2 B U B2 L2 F2 B2 U L2 U' B2 U2 B2 U B' Rw2 D Rw2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 R2 F' U Fw2 L2 B' Rw' U2 B R F2 Uw2 Fw' Rw2 L' Uw' Fw' Uw F 
41. 1:02.21 R' B2 L2 B2 D' B L' F' U L2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' L2 U' D2 L Uw2 L' F Rw2 Uw2 R Uw2 B F2 L' F' Uw2 L2 Uw' U' D' Rw2 Uw L2 Uw2 Rw Uw' F' Uw2 Rw' B' 
42. 59.48 B' L B2 U B2 U' R2 U F2 U' F2 U' B2 L' F2 R' D2 R D F Uw2 L B' R2 D2 F' Uw2 F' Rw2 L R' D2 Uw' B' D B' R2 Rw' D' L Fw' Uw' R2 Fw' U2 
43. 1:04.38 L F2 U R' B R L2 B2 L' U2 F2 U2 F R2 B L2 F' L2 U2 B Fw2 Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 U L2 R2 B U R2 D L Fw2 Rw D' Fw' Rw2 Fw' R F' Uw Rw' B 
44. 1:01.94 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U2 L D2 U2 B2 F R2 D F L' U' B' D R Uw2 Fw2 F L' Uw2 L F Rw2 R B2 Rw2 L R2 Uw' L2 R' F U2 B2 Uw2 Fw' L F' Uw' Rw2 Uw F' 
45. 59.37 B' D' L2 F D R' F D F U2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 D2 B U2 F' L2 Rw2 Uw2 L' B2 U' L2 Fw2 Uw2 D' L D2 B2 U B' L2 R Fw' D' B Rw F2 Uw B2 Rw U' F 
46. (50.10) D2 F U2 B U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B' R' U R2 F D' L' R' U' L Uw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 R U2 R' Fw2 B2 L F' Uw R' U' B' Uw2 Rw2 B Uw F2 Fw' Uw Rw' R' 
47. 59.28 L D R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 B' L D L D2 U' F2 Rw2 Fw2 B R2 Uw2 D Fw2 R2 D Fw2 B' U B2 L' D Rw2 U2 Uw Fw' Uw' R U2 Rw2 Fw 
48. (1:19.38) B L2 F D2 R2 U2 F D2 B2 U2 B' F' L B' D L' F2 R' D U' Uw2 F Rw2 D L2 Fw2 Rw2 U' Fw2 F L2 B2 Rw D L D F' R' Uw R2 Fw Uw' Fw L 
49. 57.33 U' B D L' B2 R' D' F' U2 R2 L2 F D2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 F2 R D Rw2 F D Rw2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 F' U' F2 Rw2 U' Rw U2 Fw2 D' R Fw2 L' Uw Rw2 L Uw2 Fw U' 
50. 1:00.38 B2 L2 F2 D L2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 L2 F R' D F2 L2 U' B2 U B' Fw2 D B2 Uw2 L' Fw2 U2 F2 L' U Fw2 Uw2 B2 F' R2 Uw2 L Fw' Rw' R' Fw' R Uw Fw U 
51. 1:00.03 R U L2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B' L F D F' R B' Fw2 U Fw2 Uw2 B' F' D' F R2 B Rw2 B' L D Rw' B' L2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' L2 Fw2 Rw F2 R' 
52. 59.37 B' D2 L B2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 U2 L' U F2 D F' R2 B' F2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 L F' D2 L Uw2 L Fw2 D2 R' U R Uw R2 Fw2 Rw Fw D2 Fw D' F' Rw 
53. 53.44 F' L B D2 F R' F U D' B' U2 B U2 F D2 B2 D2 L2 B D2 Fw2 R Fw2 U D Fw2 L R' Fw2 D R' D Fw B D2 F' R2 U2 R Rw U' Fw Uw L2 D Fw' 
54. 59.92 R' B' D2 U2 L2 B R2 F' D2 L2 F2 U' B R' B' R2 F2 U F2 Fw2 Rw2 R U' Fw2 U' R2 F2 D' Rw2 D' Rw2 Uw2 B' Uw2 Fw D2 Rw D2 U2 Fw Rw2 R' Uw Rw 
55. 59.77 U' L' B2 R2 D F2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 U' L' R' F D' B D2 U' F' Rw2 F Uw2 L' D2 B2 Uw2 F D2 U2 Rw2 U2 Uw L2 U B' R' D Rw Fw2 Rw' U F' Uw2 B2 
56. 59.72 U B' L B2 L2 U' D B' U2 F2 D2 L D2 R2 D2 R' U2 R2 D Fw2 U2 Rw2 B D2 R2 Uw2 U Rw2 B' Uw2 D' B Rw' Fw2 F Rw L' B' U Fw Rw' Uw L' R F 
57. 1:00.35 F2 D R2 U B2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U2 F' R' B U' B F2 L R' B' U' Rw2 U' F2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 L' Fw2 L F2 D Rw2 Fw D2 R2 D2 Fw F2 Rw F' Uw R2 Fw R2 D 
58. 1:00.45 D' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D L2 D' U' R2 B F' U L D2 F' D' L' R2 Fw2 D F Rw2 F2 B U Rw2 U2 R2 B' L2 Rw' Fw2 B Rw' D2 L U R' L2 Uw' L' Fw' D 
59. 1:00.01 D2 R D2 L' B' D B L' B' L2 F D2 B' U2 R2 F L2 F2 D2 F' L' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 B D L2 F' U B Rw2 L2 U Rw' L Fw2 D Rw Uw F U Rw Fw' B U 
60. 59.73 F' L2 D' B D2 L F B U L2 U F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 B' Uw2 F' L' Uw2 F L' D2 Fw2 L' R' F R' Uw B' F' L Fw2 Uw Fw L F2 Uw R Fw2 Uw' 
61. 59.97 U2 R2 B R D' F' D U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 B2 L F Rw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 R2 U' F2 U2 F D2 Rw' R F' L2 U R2 Uw' R' Fw' Uw2 Rw' B2 R 
62. 59.90 U2 B' L D2 R2 F D2 L' U' L2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 D R2 B2 F Uw2 R B Uw2 L2 F L2 D2 F U2 F' Uw B2 D F Uw' U Rw Uw' Fw D' B' R' Fw' B' 
63. 56.23 U R' L B L2 U' F2 R' F' U2 F2 D B2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 Rw2 F2 D Fw2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 F L2 U' Rw2 F2 U2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' U2 Rw2 L Fw' D' Rw B2 Uw2 
64. 52.44 B R2 B R2 D2 U2 B' R2 B2 R2 F D' L2 F' U2 L D' B' R' D U Uw2 Rw2 U' L' Uw2 Fw2 D' F2 L D' Fw2 L D' Fw' U Fw R Rw Uw' R' D2 L U Fw' 
65. (50.37) B2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F U F L2 B L' U2 R U' Fw2 D' Rw2 R2 Uw2 L2 U' L U' D' Rw2 F2 Uw2 Fw R' Uw2 Fw' L2 R2 Rw' Fw2 U Fw' D2 F' 
66. (1:18.55) L B U' B2 U' L2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' L' D2 L2 F D2 R B' Rw2 U2 B Uw2 U' F L2 D2 Rw2 U' Fw2 U2 F' Rw B F2 Rw B Rw2 U' Uw Rw' Fw U Fw2 Rw' 
67. 56.19 F U F U2 L2 F' L2 F2 R2 F U2 F' U L2 U' F' L' D' U' R Rw2 F Uw2 L F2 B2 R B' Uw2 B2 L2 Fw2 Uw R' Uw2 F' R2 U' Fw' Uw L Fw2 Uw' B Rw 
68. 59.38 U2 B' D2 B2 U F R' B L F2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 Rw2 F' R' Uw2 Fw2 B' L B Uw2 F U2 Uw' B' R' L' U2 Fw' D Fw D Rw' F' Uw2 L' 
69. 1:04.84 U2 F' B' R U' F2 U2 D' F U F2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 D Uw2 Rw2 F' U2 Fw2 L2 D2 Fw2 L B' Rw2 B U L' Uw' Rw2 U' F Rw Uw Rw' L Fw2 Rw' L 
70. (50.48) U' R2 F' R' D L F L2 D2 L' B2 U2 F2 R U2 R2 D2 L U B2 Rw2 Uw2 R' Fw2 R' F R' Fw2 R2 U2 B2 D L' Uw' Fw2 D2 R Fw Uw' B R Fw' L' Fw' 
71. 59.95 B2 L B2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 D' U' B' L2 F D' L' R B F2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 B' Uw2 Fw2 R2 F U' Fw2 Rw' F D L B L D Fw' Uw' L Uw' Fw2 L2 Fw 
72. (1:09.84) F' B D2 L2 U B D2 L F' R D2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 U2 L D2 Fw2 Rw2 L Fw2 L2 F2 D R B2 Uw2 U2 R' Fw' D U L' Fw D2 Rw' U Rw Uw' Rw R2 Fw2 
73. 1:00.39 R' F L R' U2 L' F2 R B2 R2 B2 R D' F' L' B' F' U L' Fw2 Uw2 D R2 Fw2 R U' Rw2 L' B2 U2 B2 U' Fw R Uw2 D2 Fw' R' Uw Fw Uw2 D' B2 L2 Fw 
74. 1:01.83 U' B' D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 U2 R U L R' F L' U2 F Fw2 L' Fw2 Uw2 R D' L' Uw2 U2 F2 R' B2 Rw2 Fw L' F R2 Rw' Uw' F L' Uw2 L2 Fw' 
75. 1:01.94 D' F2 R F2 D2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 L D2 B2 U' L B' F2 U L B F' Rw2 Uw2 D' U B L2 D U2 Fw2 F' D Fw2 Rw' B' Rw' L2 B Uw Rw2 Uw' R' B Rw' Fw Uw2 
76. 59.38 F' R' F2 R B2 R' F2 L B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F L B2 F2 D F2 D2 R' Rw2 F' Rw2 L' B Uw2 Rw2 B2 D2 R2 F D B Uw F' B2 Uw L' Rw F Rw2 Fw2 B2 Rw' 
77. (52.34) D R' F' B' U2 R U' R D R2 U2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 L2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 U' B R2 Fw2 U' B2 D F' R2 Rw' D' U' B' D' Uw' Rw2 Fw' B' Rw' U Fw 
78. 53.94 U' D2 F' R' F' B L' D' U2 F L2 F R2 F R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 B2 Rw2 R' Uw2 D' R2 B2 Uw2 L' D' R2 Fw' D' Fw2 F2 Uw2 B' Rw D L' B2 Rw F2 
79. 58.09 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' R2 L D B' F D' B2 R2 U2 Rw2 D R' F2 D Fw2 D2 R Fw2 D Fw2 L Fw Uw2 B2 U' B2 R2 Fw Rw F' Uw' L B' Uw' U' 
80. 54.08 D2 F R2 B2 L2 B' L2 D2 F2 U2 D B' U' F2 L F D2 U R2 Rw2 Uw2 B U R2 B' L2 F D' Rw2 U' F2 Rw' B L2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw' Rw Fw' F' R' Uw' Rw2 
81. 1:00.29 R F2 L2 D' L2 D2 U F2 D L2 F2 R2 U L' D F2 L' B' L' F' R2 Uw2 L D' Rw2 R2 Fw2 D' L2 R2 B2 Rw2 D F' U2 Fw U' R' D' Rw Uw' B' D' Fw2 Rw2 F 
82. 58.22 D U B2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 D L2 B2 R2 F' L R D U' R' B' R' U Rw2 U L2 Uw2 D2 F' U' Fw2 Rw2 U' B U' Fw2 Rw D2 B' U' Rw' Uw Fw' U Rw' F' Uw' U2 
83. 56.80 D R2 U R2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 U' R' B' D' U' F' L R' U R2 D' Rw2 B' U Fw2 R2 Uw2 F D2 Rw2 B U' L2 Uw2 Rw L' U' B' U2 Fw D Rw R2 Uw' L2 D2 
84. 58.50 F D2 R B R' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 D2 F2 L' D2 R U2 R' B U' Fw2 Rw2 U2 R F' Uw2 Fw2 R' F R2 F2 Uw2 L' Uw' U' D L2 U Rw B Uw2 D R2 Fw' D 
85. 59.00 U' R' F' R D2 R B' U' D2 L2 F2 U2 F' L2 B2 D2 B' D2 F U' Uw2 B' Rw2 Fw2 B Rw2 R2 B2 U D2 F Rw' Uw2 R2 D2 F Rw2 F Fw Rw' Uw2 Rw' Uw B R 
86. 59.38 F2 U2 B' D2 L2 B D2 B' F2 U2 L2 D U F U' L R D R U Rw2 Fw2 F' B2 Rw2 R' Uw2 U2 R' F' Uw2 F2 L Uw U R2 U' L2 F U' Rw' B2 U Fw U' Fw2 Rw2 
87. 54.83 R2 D F' R2 B' D2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 F R2 F2 R' B' F L D2 L2 U' Rw2 Uw2 D F' L2 Fw2 D B2 D2 B' Rw2 B Rw' Uw2 L' U F2 Uw2 Fw Uw F Uw' Fw' B Uw 
88. 58.30 F' R2 F2 U F2 U F2 D' R2 D R2 U R' D F2 L B L2 B2 R' F Uw2 R U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 D' Fw2 Uw2 L D B' D' Fw R' U2 B' Uw Fw2 R' Fw R2 Uw' Rw 
89. 53.63 B L2 F2 L' D' F2 L' F R2 F2 B2 D B2 U B2 L2 D F2 D' L2 Fw2 Rw2 F' Rw2 D2 U F2 Uw2 D B2 Rw2 B R2 L D2 B Rw R Uw F' Rw' D' Fw2 Uw F' D 
90. 1:04.82 F2 D' F' U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B' R2 F D2 F D R' F L' R' U F Uw2 F2 R F' Rw2 B' R2 U2 F2 Rw2 L F Uw' Rw2 B2 U2 R' Rw' L2 U2 Fw Rw2 F D 
91. 1:04.93 F' B2 U' L2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 U' R2 D F' L' R F2 U' B' R' F2 Fw2 U B' Uw2 F' Rw2 R2 F' D B' Uw2 B2 F Rw' F' U Fw2 Rw B2 L2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' Fw' U D 
92. 1:00.38 R' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B' R2 F' D2 L' B2 D R2 B2 D' B' F' Fw2 R2 U Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 D Fw2 D2 B' Rw' Fw2 U' Rw' D' B2 Fw D' U2 Fw Uw B' D 
93. 57.33 R2 B' F' R2 B D2 R2 B D2 U R' U F2 L U F L2 R B2 Rw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 R Fw2 F2 B2 L2 F' R' B Uw' B' Rw2 D' L' F Fw' Uw L Fw2 Uw R2 F 
94. 53.52 D2 L' B2 F2 R F2 L D2 F2 D2 B2 R' D' B' F' L U F L U B Fw2 Rw2 B' U' Rw2 Uw2 D2 B' U D2 Fw2 U' Rw B' U' L Fw2 L' B2 Fw' Rw R2 Uw L Fw U' 
95. 53.73 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 D2 L' D U F L R U B' L2 R2 Uw2 R' D2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 R D' L Fw2 Rw2 U2 Fw Rw2 U' Fw' D Rw' R' Fw Rw2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 
96. 59.37 F' R B2 U2 R B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R' D2 L' D F' L R F2 D2 B2 U Uw2 F2 R' Uw2 F R Uw2 Fw2 L2 B2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 Uw' R B D' U2 Fw' L Uw' L' B Rw D' 
97. 59.01 D' L D2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D L' B' U2 R' F2 L2 B' D2 Uw2 F Uw2 U' Fw2 U' B' Uw2 B2 D' U R2 Rw' D2 Rw D U F2 U' Fw' Rw Fw' U Rw' L' 
98. 58.52 B2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D B' R U2 R2 F' D F' L R' B2 Rw2 D' Rw2 L2 F' U' Rw2 Fw2 F' Uw2 F D' R' B' Uw2 Rw D Fw Uw Fw' L2 B Uw' B2 U2 
99. 58.92 U B R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F R2 F L' F2 U B2 F R U2 R U' Rw2 Uw2 F' D2 R F' Rw2 F D2 R Uw2 Rw2 D2 Uw B' U2 F2 U R' Rw' B Uw' Fw2 L B2 Uw2 
100. 59.83 B2 U F' R U R2 L' B' D' B' D' R2 B2 U R2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 L B' Uw2 L D2 F2 D2 R' B' Rw2 Uw' B2 D' L2 B' Fw' U' Rw' Uw Rw' B L


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 27, 2022)

Its over. But I'm still going to grind. GG


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 27, 2022)

Finally.......



Spoiler: I won, suckerz



Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-27
avg of 200: 59.99

Time List:
1. 1:04.82 D2 R2 B D2 F U2 B R2 B U2 F2 U2 D' L2 U R' D2 F D B Fw2 Uw2 B' L F Rw2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 F' L2 D2 Uw' R2 F' Uw' D' L2 Fw D L2 Fw2 Rw Uw' F 
2. 59.37 D2 R2 B U2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' B' U' L' B' L D F2 D R' Fw2 Uw2 U L D2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 D' B2 Uw2 L2 Fw U' Fw' L' U' Rw Uw2 Rw' U Fw' Rw2 Uw2 
3. 1:04.83 D2 R L2 B2 D R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 B' L2 F U F D' L' Rw2 U Fw2 D L Fw2 L' R U R U2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw D Fw2 U' L' Fw2 Rw' F2 D' Fw R2 Uw2 
4. 1:00.48 D F2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 U' B2 F2 U' L U R' F D R U2 L B2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 U L Fw2 U' R' B2 D' L' R Fw' U R' F R D2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 R2 B2 Uw U 
5. 59.31 F D' R2 F2 R2 L' F L' B L2 F' U2 B R2 B2 D2 B' D2 L2 F Uw2 R L F Rw2 B L' F Uw2 Fw2 F' Uw' Rw2 Uw L' D2 Rw Uw' Fw Rw2 Uw D' Fw2 L' 
6. 53.25 R2 F R' D2 F' U R F2 D' U2 F2 U2 L U2 R2 F2 L' B2 D2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 U' L' D2 Fw2 B2 L2 D2 Rw2 R B2 D2 Fw L2 F2 L U2 B2 Uw' F' Rw2 D2 Fw' Rw F' 
7. 59.28 R' D2 L' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 D F' R' F D' F U' B' Rw2 Uw2 U F2 R' Uw2 L D' Rw2 R' B2 Uw2 D' Fw' U Rw2 Fw2 B L Fw' Rw Uw' B Rw2 Fw L' 
8. 52.84 R B2 L B2 R U2 F2 R' B2 U2 L' B2 U F2 U' B' L2 D' B F Rw2 Fw2 B2 U' L2 B Uw2 B' Rw2 F2 Uw2 B U R' B Rw L D2 B' Uw U' Fw' Uw2 L F' Uw B' 
9. 57.39 F' L F' B2 R U B' L' D B L2 U2 D2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 Fw2 U' Fw2 D2 R' U L2 Uw2 D2 L' U' Fw D B2 R2 D2 F' Rw' F' Uw' U2 B D2 F 
10. 56.64 B' R2 U2 F' R2 F L2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' U' L' R U F R U' L' F2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 R U' D' L' Fw2 L' D' Rw2 F R2 Fw D F Rw U2 F2 Uw Fw' R' F' 
11. 55.76 U2 L U2 L' B2 R' B2 F2 L' D2 R B2 D' F R D' R' D2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 R B2 Uw2 B' R F' R U2 R' Uw' Rw2 U2 F' U2 Fw Uw' Rw2 L2 Uw B2 Uw 
12. 59.01 B2 R D2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 D2 L2 R2 B D2 B D B L' B R' D' U' Uw2 Fw2 U' Fw2 B2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 B D L2 Uw2 D Rw L' D R B' Fw' U2 D2 Fw' R Uw' Fw F2 
13. 58.53 R' F2 D2 L' B2 U2 R2 B2 R B' L F R' U' F2 R2 U' R Fw2 Rw2 D R D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 L' Fw Rw2 Fw B' D L' F' Uw' Rw' D L2 Uw F 
14. 57.52 U2 B D2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 D' L' D2 R' D F' L D2 B' Rw2 U Fw2 F Rw2 L2 D F2 U2 F B' L2 Rw' F L' D L Uw Fw Rw L F D2 Fw' U' 
15. 57.56 F2 B R B' R D' F' L' F R2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D Rw2 Uw2 F2 D' L Fw2 R2 L U Rw2 R U' Fw Rw2 Fw F2 R2 F2 Rw Uw' L B Rw U' Fw 
16. 57.43 R2 U' B D B L F' U L' U2 R2 D2 F' R2 L2 F' D2 B' D2 B Uw2 L2 B' Uw2 Fw2 U' Fw2 D F' U Rw2 D2 R2 Rw' B F' D2 Uw' Rw F R Fw2 Uw D2 Rw2 
17. 1:03.84 U2 F L2 B2 L' U2 L F2 L D2 B2 F2 L' D F' U' F2 L2 F L Rw2 Fw2 U' B2 F Rw2 R2 U B D L2 Rw U2 D2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw D' R' Fw' Uw F2 B' 
18. 1:03.94 R' U' R' B D F U F R' D2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 U R2 D R2 D L Rw2 D' Rw2 Fw2 F R2 B2 U D2 Fw2 Rw Uw2 U Rw' D' F U' R' Fw' Rw D' Fw F' Uw2 
19. 58.30 U' L D' B2 L2 F' D' R U L2 B' D2 R2 B' U2 F U2 R2 F' U2 F Uw2 L F Rw2 L' F2 Uw2 B L' Fw2 L F L Uw' R2 D2 B' Fw' L' Uw2 Rw R' Fw' Uw' 
20. 1:03.71 F B2 D2 B2 R' D2 R F2 D2 F2 L R2 B' R2 D L2 R2 B' D' F Uw2 Rw2 D L2 Fw2 R Uw2 D Rw2 L2 D' Fw2 R' Fw U' Fw2 D2 L' B2 U2 Uw Fw' Uw U F' D2 
21. 1:03.85 U2 B' U R F L' B U D' B2 L2 F2 U2 R' D2 L F2 U2 B2 Rw2 F Uw2 R' F L' U2 L2 D2 B' Rw2 Uw F L2 R' B2 U2 Fw Rw L2 F2 Uw2 Fw' L' D' 
22. (1:08.54) F B R' L2 B' R2 F' L' D R2 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 F' B' D2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 B' U' D' Rw2 U2 D R2 D F Rw R Uw2 U2 D' R' F2 Uw Fw' F2 Rw2 B2 Uw' 
23. 58.38 U2 F' U' R2 U R2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 R' B2 L D' F' R2 U' Rw2 U' F2 U Fw2 Uw2 F' D' F2 Rw2 L2 U' Rw Uw2 D2 F' U' F2 Uw' L2 F Rw U2 D' Rw' 
24. 1:04.84 D' R2 B2 U' L2 R2 D B2 U B2 U2 R2 B' R2 D' F' L D' U2 F' U' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U R Uw2 Rw2 B2 U2 L' U' L2 D' F U' Fw' F2 R' Uw R Uw Rw F' R2 
25. 1:00.48 F U B2 D2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U F' L R' B L' U2 F2 Rw2 D Fw2 U' R Fw2 R' L2 D2 L' D L' Fw' L2 D2 B U' Fw U Rw' Fw' Rw2 Fw' L2 
26. (1:08.32) L2 F2 D L2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 L F D' R F D2 U2 R' F D Rw2 Fw2 L F Uw2 L2 D2 B' R' Uw2 F' Rw2 L Uw' F2 L' B2 U2 R' Fw' Rw' Uw L' U2 Fw' Rw2 
27. 1:00.38 D' F D F' U' D2 F D2 L' U2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D F2 D' R2 B2 Rw2 D Fw2 D' Fw2 B2 F' Uw2 F D2 F' R2 Rw D Fw2 R' Fw' L F2 Uw' F2 Rw L 
28. 57.33 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B' L2 R2 B' D2 F2 R' U2 R2 B' U L2 U R2 Rw2 Fw2 U' Fw2 U' F' U' R2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 Rw' D' B U2 L2 D' Fw Uw' Rw' L2 Uw' Fw U L 
29. (41.94[So close to PB! No parity + PLL Skip!]) L U2 R2 B D2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 F' L F' D' B F' U R F' U' Rw2 D2 B' L Uw2 R B' Uw2 B' L B' D2 Uw' B Rw2 F' Fw R' D' Rw' Fw2 D2 U' 
30. 1:01.93 F2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B' L' F R D R' U L' B' Rw2 B' U Rw2 U2 B D2 U2 Rw2 B L2 U' D2 Rw L F' L Fw' R' U' Fw' Rw L Fw L' 
31. 1:04.83 U' F U' R' D' F' R' D B' U' R2 B2 D L2 U' F2 U B2 D2 Fw2 R' Uw2 L Uw2 L U2 Fw2 F2 L' B2 Uw' R2 L Fw2 Uw' R2 Fw' R' F' Rw2 F' Uw' B' 
32. 1:00.29 U2 F2 L R2 F2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' R B2 F2 R2 B F U' B Fw2 Uw2 B' D Rw2 U R2 B2 U2 Fw2 B R2 F Rw U2 Rw D2 B2 Uw2 Fw Uw U2 Rw' U' R B' 
33. 1:04.85 R2 B L2 D R L' U' R2 B U' B2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 U F2 D' Uw2 Rw2 F R2 U B2 D2 B Rw2 Fw2 R2 Rw' F2 Rw' B2 U2 F2 Uw F2 Rw Uw2 F Rw R2 
34. 59.48 L B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B' D2 R2 B' R2 U2 D B' L U' L' F R2 D Rw2 U' Rw2 D' F Rw2 F L2 Uw2 D2 Rw2 U2 Rw B2 L2 B L2 Fw' Uw' Rw2 F' Rw' D U' 
35. 51.06 B2 U' D2 L2 B R2 B' L2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 F2 R B F D' R2 B F2 Fw2 Rw2 B R Uw2 R2 F Uw2 F' L U2 L2 D2 Uw' Fw2 L2 F U' Fw Rw' Uw' Fw' L Fw' B' L' 
36. 1:01.48 L B' U' R2 U2 D2 R' U R2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 U' R2 F2 R' Uw2 Rw2 R' B Uw2 F L' R Uw2 L2 B2 U2 Uw B D' Rw2 F2 Uw' Rw' F R2 Uw' B F L2 
37. 1:03.82 U2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 L B' F' U' L2 U2 F D L U' Fw2 Uw2 F' D2 F D Rw2 B' D L2 Uw2 B' Rw Uw2 Rw' Fw2 R2 Uw2 Fw' D2 B Uw F Rw' 
38. 1:02.83 B2 D R' U2 B2 L2 B2 L' B2 L' U2 R B2 U' R' B2 D' L2 B U2 Fw2 Rw2 U R' Uw2 R' B2 D L' Uw2 R' U' Fw' L2 U2 B2 R' B2 Uw' Rw' B2 F2 D' Fw L 
39. 1:02.12 L2 F D2 B D' B2 R D L2 D2 B2 L2 B' D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 Fw2 Rw2 B U R2 U' Fw2 Uw2 D2 U Fw2 U2 Rw U F D R B2 Fw' Uw R' B' F' Uw' Rw' 
40. 1:00.38 L B' U L F' U' D' R' D R2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B' L2 D2 Fw2 L U R2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 L' D Rw2 F2 L' Fw R' D' Fw' F2 Rw' F' B D' Fw U' 
41. (48.33) B2 D2 F' U2 F U2 B D2 F2 U2 B U2 R U' B' F2 U L2 U2 L Fw2 U' L2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 U' L2 Uw2 F D2 F Rw F' U2 F' R U Fw Rw' D' B' Uw Fw' 
42. 59.35 D2 U F2 L2 B U2 F D2 F' R2 F' L' F2 R D L F2 U2 F' D Rw2 D' Fw2 B2 U L2 F Uw2 D2 L2 U Rw2 U R' D Rw U R2 Fw Uw2 R' Uw' B Rw' Uw' Rw' 
43. 1:04.83 B R' F2 U R2 F2 D U L2 U' B2 U F2 B U B' U B F U2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 B D' L2 B U2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 B U2 Rw' L U' R' Fw2 L Uw' Rw' F2 Uw Fw2 U R2 
44. 59.38 U' R' U2 F2 L U B U2 R D2 L' D2 B2 R U2 D2 R B2 U2 B Rw2 Uw2 U2 R' F Uw2 Fw2 F' R2 B R F' L Uw' B2 L' U' F' Uw2 Fw' L Uw' Fw' F2 Rw' 
45. (1:09.48) U D2 L2 U2 F' L2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 B' L R' B D' F' L' F2 L' U Rw2 U' B2 R Uw2 Fw2 D R2 L2 U' Rw2 D' Fw' L' Fw2 R' F' U R' Rw Uw' B Rw Uw' U 
46. 1:03.24 D' R D2 B D' R' U2 R U' R2 U L2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 D' R' Fw2 Rw2 B Uw2 U' Fw2 F2 D2 B' Rw2 R2 U' L' B' Rw' R2 D' U2 Rw' Fw R2 D2 Rw Uw' Fw' 
47. 1:03.59 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 B' D' F' D' U2 L F' D' Uw2 B U' B' Rw2 Fw2 D F' U2 L2 B Uw2 Rw' B D2 Rw B' D' Uw Fw Rw' U' Rw Uw L2 
48. 1:03.41 F2 U2 B D2 B D L F R2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 B2 U2 R2 F Rw2 F' Rw2 U2 Fw2 F' L' U2 Fw2 L Uw2 B2 D' B2 Uw R U2 L Fw D2 R Uw Rw2 Fw R2 
49. 1:03.58 B' D' F R U L D2 F' R' B' L2 F' L2 B2 U2 B R2 B2 U2 R2 F Rw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 R' B2 F' R2 U2 Fw2 U2 L' Uw F2 Uw B2 D F Uw2 Rw Fw' Uw Fw2 Rw2 R 
50. 1:04.85 D R2 L' U' F' B' L' U B U2 D2 F2 L' F2 U2 L' D2 F2 U2 F2 Uw2 B' Rw2 Uw2 B D Fw2 B Uw2 D2 B2 L2 Rw' Fw2 B L D2 F2 Uw' B Uw' U2 Fw' U2 Fw2 
51. 1:03.21 D2 F L2 D B2 R2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' U2 R' U L B' L2 Fw2 D' R Fw2 R' Uw2 B2 Rw2 U2 D2 F2 R2 D2 Fw U2 Fw2 L U F Rw' U2 Rw2 B Uw' R' Fw 
52. 59.20 F' B2 D' L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D' F2 L F' D U' R D2 U' L2 F2 Fw2 D R B2 Rw2 B2 D' Rw2 Uw2 L' Uw2 L2 Fw L U R Fw' U2 Rw Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' R' B' 
53. (50.10) B' L' F' B2 D' L2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 R' U F D2 U2 F U' Uw2 Fw2 D Fw2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 U F R2 F2 U Rw' U B2 F2 R' U' Fw L' Uw L' R U2 
54. 1:03.41 F D' B2 F2 D B2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 R F D' R F' L2 R F' Uw2 Rw2 B R2 U' F2 B' Rw2 D Fw2 Uw2 D2 F' Rw' L' U L B Rw2 L2 Fw' Rw Fw2 Rw2 F' Rw 
55. 1:02.33 L B R' D2 R2 B2 L B2 R' B2 R2 U2 F' L U2 F' U L' F Uw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 U L' F2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 U' F2 U2 Fw R2 D B2 L2 Uw' Fw Rw' D2 F' Uw' F2 
56. 1:03.43 D2 L2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 B D L D' B' L' F D' F' Uw2 L' Fw2 B2 F' R D2 R2 L2 Fw2 D' R' Fw2 Uw R Fw' Rw' U2 R' Uw' R' F2 Rw2 
57. 1:02.48 F' D2 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 L D2 B2 R' D2 R' U2 B' U' L U' R2 D L2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 L' Fw2 B Rw2 R L' B Rw2 R' Uw' F R2 D2 R F2 Rw U2 B' Rw Fw2 U2 L' 
58. 1:01.93 D U R2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 U B U2 F R' B' L' D' B F2 Uw2 Fw2 L' D' Rw2 B2 U' L B2 L Uw2 F2 Rw2 Fw' B2 Uw2 U' Fw L' Uw' Fw' F' Rw' F2 B 
59. 1:00.38 U' B D F2 U F R' L2 B D2 L B2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 Fw2 R' Uw2 R2 F' L R2 Uw2 R L' D' B2 Uw L' Uw2 U Fw D' Rw R2 Fw' Rw R 
60. (1:08.43) R L2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 D F2 U F2 L2 B2 F' L' D' B2 F' U' F2 U2 Uw2 Rw2 F' U' Rw2 B' D Rw2 U F B' D2 Rw' U2 Rw2 B' Fw Rw2 Uw' R Fw' F Rw2 L' 
61. 1:01.82 R2 B' U2 R F2 L' D2 U2 R' U2 F2 D2 R2 U L' D' R B L' R Uw2 L Uw2 F2 Rw2 F Uw2 B' L' F L' F D B' Uw' R2 U' Rw2 Fw' D' Rw2 Uw U2 F' B2 
62. 1:01.73 U2 B2 D2 R F' B' L' F' L2 U L2 U R2 B2 U L2 U B2 R2 D2 F Rw2 Uw2 U' L' Fw2 U2 D' Fw2 D Rw2 U2 R2 Fw U L' B D2 R2 Fw2 Rw Uw' L R' Fw2 U' L2 
63. (49.58) D' B L' F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R B2 R' U2 L' U B2 L' U F L U2 Uw2 R D Rw2 R2 Fw2 D R2 U B2 L' Fw' R Fw2 D' F B' Uw' F2 Uw' Fw2 B2 Rw' D2 
64. (1:15.32) R' F' D' L2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 D' F D' B' R' B D R B Uw2 F Rw2 B Uw2 Fw2 D2 B L2 B2 D R2 L' Fw2 Rw B' Rw' B2 Uw' L Fw' Rw' Uw' Rw' B2 
65. 1:03.82 L' D F B2 L2 D2 R2 D' U' F2 R2 B F' L B F2 L D' Rw2 F' R2 Uw2 R' B' L2 Fw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 L B' Uw Fw2 Uw' U B' Fw' D' Rw' B R2 U' F 
66. 1:00.17 F D' L F L2 B R B L2 F' D2 B L2 B2 R2 B' L2 U' R Uw2 R U2 Fw2 Uw2 B U2 F2 Rw2 R2 U2 F2 Uw' R2 U' F' R2 D2 B' Fw' Rw B' U Fw Rw' U' 
67. 1:03.73 U F' U F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 D' R2 B2 L' F' L2 R2 F' U R' Uw2 Rw2 R2 B Rw2 Uw2 B D2 R B L2 Uw' R L2 Uw U' Rw' F' D2 Rw U B2 D' 
68. 59.32 B2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 D' B2 U2 B2 D' B L2 U' R U R2 U' B' L' Rw2 B' R2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 B' Uw2 R' F2 B' R B2 Uw' F D' F B' U Rw F' Uw Fw2 Uw' F' B 
69. 1:02.93 F U' L' R2 U' F2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 U L' F' U' L B' L' U Uw2 Fw2 B' D' Fw2 F2 B D2 Fw2 D Fw2 U B2 Rw Uw2 U' L' Uw2 L D Uw Rw Uw2 Fw' L' 
70. 59.38 F2 U2 L' F2 U2 L2 R' F2 U2 L2 R F R' D2 R' D B U' B' F' Fw2 Rw2 F2 L' Uw2 Rw2 L U' Fw2 U L' Fw' B D2 L2 Rw' D2 Rw' B' U' Rw2 F2 
71. 1:03.94 U L2 D' U L2 D' F2 L2 U' R B L2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 D Fw2 Uw2 B' D' B2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 D' B' Uw2 B U Rw' U' L2 R Uw2 B2 Fw' Rw Fw U' L' Fw 
72. 1:04.86 L2 D L2 B2 D B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' F U2 R' F2 U' B' F2 D' F2 L Rw2 B F' D U' Rw2 F' Uw2 D' Fw2 D2 Fw2 R' F D2 Rw' L' Fw' Rw D2 B' Rw Uw B' L' 
73. 59.38 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 U' B' L U F' R' D2 U' L2 D Fw2 Rw2 D' R2 B Uw2 U L2 F' L2 D' Rw2 F2 Rw D F D2 R2 Fw' R' U2 Fw2 D2 Rw U2 L2 
74. 1:01.83 R B L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 R' D2 L B2 R2 F2 U2 B L' D B L' B2 D' Uw2 F R B Uw2 Rw2 B2 L Fw2 Uw2 R2 F2 Uw' F' Uw2 U D Rw B' Uw2 Fw2 Uw D' L' R' 
75. 1:00.29 B2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U R U L D B2 F U B' D2 F' Fw2 Uw2 U' Fw2 B' Uw2 U' Fw2 B2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 F Rw' R' F R D2 B' Fw Uw R2 Uw2 R L 
76. 59.91 D2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U2 L' F' U L2 U2 L B' U Fw2 Rw2 D B R2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 B' Uw2 L2 D' L U' F2 Rw D' Rw2 L Fw R' Uw' Fw' F2 Uw 
77. 1:02.83 U L F' R2 B2 U R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 D2 R' F' R2 U R2 F Fw2 D L F2 U' R Fw2 Uw2 F2 U Rw2 D R Fw' R' U2 R' Fw Uw' L2 Fw' Uw2 D2 Fw B 
78. 1:00.39 D' R' D U B2 L2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 U' B2 F L B' R D R' F U' Rw2 B Rw2 Uw2 R' B2 D2 Fw2 R2 F' L B R' U L' Uw L2 Fw' Uw Fw R' Fw' B' U2 L2 
79. 59.73 F R2 D' L' U' L U F D2 R B2 U2 R' D2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 Uw2 B' D Rw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 U2 F' D' B R2 Fw2 Rw' B F' L Fw Rw F' Rw2 L' Fw2 D F' 
80. (49.38) R' L B2 L2 B D' B' R D2 F2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 R2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 B' Uw2 L B R2 Fw2 L2 F Uw' Rw2 R U2 L U' Fw' Rw B2 Rw2 R' Fw' F' 
81. 1:03.83 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 D2 F D2 F L2 U2 L' U B2 L U2 B D U' F' L2 Fw2 Uw2 L' B' U2 Rw2 B' F2 L' B2 D2 L Uw' L' U Fw2 R Fw Uw' Rw' R' Uw' Fw2 B' 
82. 59.33 U' D2 L' U2 L D2 L2 R' D2 B2 F2 R' F' U B' D F' L' F2 L2 R' Rw2 Uw2 L B2 Rw2 L D' Fw2 U Fw2 L2 B2 Fw L2 Fw' Rw2 B' F' D Rw Fw2 Rw U2 B2 
83. 56.13 F2 U2 B2 U R2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 D' R' B2 D2 B' F' L' D L' B2 U Fw2 Uw2 U Fw2 U B U' R2 B Uw2 F' U Rw D2 F' Uw2 D' B2 Uw' B' Rw U2 Fw L' F' 
84. 1:03.84 U L F2 R D2 L2 B2 R D2 R' U2 F2 U F' D2 U' R' U' B D' Uw2 Fw2 D' F' B' Rw2 D Rw2 D' F' B' L2 Rw' F2 Rw' D L' U Uw' L F' R Fw Rw F 
85. 59.76 R B D2 F D' R U R2 B' R D2 R F2 R U2 R' B2 R2 L' F2 Rw2 F R2 Uw2 U Fw2 U2 B Rw2 F D F2 Uw2 Rw F Uw2 F' U Fw2 Uw Rw' Uw2 L' F' Uw2 
86. 1:00.97 B2 R B2 R' B2 L' F2 R' U2 R B2 R D B' L U2 B' R2 U' B' Uw2 R2 Fw2 B Uw2 R2 D' L2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 B' Rw B2 L' F2 B' Rw R2 U Uw' Fw R2 F Uw 
87. 1:00.02 B D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' U2 F D2 L' D R B D2 U R' B2 L Uw2 Fw2 F L2 R Fw2 R' D2 L2 U2 F D2 Uw' F2 D B L D' Fw Uw2 D' Rw' U2 F' 
88. 59.25 F2 D' R2 D' B2 U F2 D2 B2 F' D2 F' D' B2 D2 R' D2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 U Rw2 U' L Fw2 L' Uw2 U' Rw2 L' Uw2 Fw Rw2 D L' U' Uw Fw Rw B' F D2 Rw 
89. 59.22 D L2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 U' L2 U' F2 U' F' R' D2 B' L2 U' L F' Uw2 Fw2 B' Rw2 R Uw2 Fw2 L' B2 R2 B2 Uw D B2 U L' F2 Fw Rw' D2 B F Uw2 B' R 
90. (1:09.38) D' F2 U L2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 B' U2 R U F L' U B2 L2 D Fw2 D Rw2 D B Rw2 L2 B R2 U' Fw2 F2 U2 Rw R Fw2 F Rw2 Uw' U R2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw F2 
91. (2:35.76) U2 R B2 D2 L B2 F2 L D2 F' D' R F2 U B' R U Fw2 U R2 U Fw2 U' F B U2 Rw2 U' F2 Rw R Fw2 L' F Rw U Rw' Fw' Uw' F2 Uw' Rw' 
92. 1:03.07 R' B D' R2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U R2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 L U L2 Fw2 U L2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 L' Uw2 U L U' Fw' D2 Fw2 F' Uw2 B2 Rw' U' F R' Fw' R2 Uw 
93. 1:03.02 F L' D L2 D F R B' D' U2 F D2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 F2 B' L2 B' Uw2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 D L F2 D Fw2 U' Fw' L B' D' Fw2 L' Uw' D L Fw' Rw U2 D2 
94. 1:05.13 F B' D' F' U R2 L' B' R2 B U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L' F' Uw2 Rw2 U' B' L2 B Rw2 U' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 Rw' U B' D2 R2 Fw L' Fw2 Uw Fw2 R2 B L' 
95. 1:05.12 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 R2 D2 U F' L R2 D2 L' U L' U' Uw2 F Uw2 Rw2 F' R B' Uw2 B' R' F R2 Uw L Uw2 D2 L' Rw' U Fw2 Uw' B' U Fw' 
96. 1:02.63 U' L2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 U B2 F2 R' F2 D' F' D' L D' U2 L' F' Rw2 U' Fw2 R D2 Fw2 L2 D2 R2 U Fw2 R' Fw L D R U' Fw Uw Rw' B U D2 Rw2 
97. 54.37 F' R D R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 D B L2 R U L2 U L Fw2 D Fw2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 F2 U R' D2 Fw D B R' Fw' L2 Uw' Rw' R2 D Fw' R 
98. 1:02.83 L' B' R2 U2 F U R' L2 B2 U2 B D2 L2 F2 R2 F R2 B' D2 R U' Rw2 Fw2 B D F' L2 D U' Fw2 F Uw2 D' B' Rw U F2 D2 Rw Uw' F' Uw' B U' Fw' D2 Fw2 
99. 1:01.38+ L2 D2 L D R2 U' F L D' R2 D2 F' D2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 B' U2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 F D U2 F' Uw2 D' B' R2 Fw2 B Rw' U2 B U2 F Uw' L Uw2 Fw' L2 F D 
100. 59.30 F' B2 L D2 F2 L' B2 R2 D2 F2 R' U2 R' D R' B' R F2 D' F2 Uw2 R U Rw2 R2 U L2 Fw2 Uw2 D Rw2 D Rw2 Fw Rw2 R D R Rw' B' U' Fw2 Rw' Fw R2 
101. 1:03.83 U2 L' U2 F2 U2 L R2 F2 R' B2 R' F U' B2 R2 D' F' D' F' Fw2 U2 R' D' U' B2 Uw2 R D F2 Rw2 U Fw' L2 Fw2 U Fw2 F2 Rw Uw' D2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 
102. 1:05.86 U' B R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 B2 R2 L B D2 R' F L' D U' F' Fw2 D2 L' D Fw2 R2 D Rw2 F2 R2 U Fw R U R' Uw2 B2 F' Uw' R' Fw Rw' D2 R' 
103. 58.47 L2 D' U' F2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 L' F2 L' U2 L B U' F2 R U2 Rw2 U' F Rw2 Fw2 U' R2 Fw2 D F U B2 Rw' L' B' U' F Rw Fw' Rw' R D Fw 
104. 1:03.31 B R B2 R2 D' F' R2 D L' R2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F' U2 B' Rw2 Fw2 F L U2 Fw2 F2 R F L2 Uw2 B' Uw Fw2 Uw Rw2 Uw' F R Fw' U F' Rw2 L2 
105. 59.38 F2 R2 F' D2 R2 F' U2 B U2 F2 L2 R' F U' F' L2 D' B R' F2 Rw2 Uw2 D' R2 U B Uw2 L2 D' B2 F Rw' B' U' L' R2 Fw' L Uw' U Fw2 U2 Rw L 
106. 1:03.83 R' B2 U F' D' R' D' R2 B2 L2 F U2 B L2 B R2 F' U2 F L' D' Rw2 Uw2 D' R Uw2 B2 L U R F2 Uw2 F2 D Fw' D2 Fw R' F2 Rw B2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 U F' 
107. 1:00.38 D' F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 D F R' B2 U' F2 L U' R Rw2 Uw2 D' R2 Fw2 U' Rw2 L2 R' D R' D' Fw' B' L2 D2 Fw' L' Uw Fw' F R D' L Fw 
108. 1:02.54 U F2 R F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 R' B' R F' U B U' Fw2 Rw2 D2 F' R U2 B2 Rw2 F' R2 B Uw F' U L2 B' D Fw' Rw' Fw F Rw' B' Uw 
109. 1:02.51 F2 B L D2 R L2 B U B2 L2 F2 B2 U L2 U' B2 U2 B2 U B' Rw2 D Rw2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 R2 F' U Fw2 L2 B' Rw' U2 B R F2 Uw2 Fw' Rw2 L' Uw' Fw' Uw F 
110. 1:02.21 R' B2 L2 B2 D' B L' F' U L2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' L2 U' D2 L Uw2 L' F Rw2 Uw2 R Uw2 B F2 L' F' Uw2 L2 Uw' U' D' Rw2 Uw L2 Uw2 Rw Uw' F' Uw2 Rw' B' 
111. 59.48 B' L B2 U B2 U' R2 U F2 U' F2 U' B2 L' F2 R' D2 R D F Uw2 L B' R2 D2 F' Uw2 F' Rw2 L R' D2 Uw' B' D B' R2 Rw' D' L Fw' Uw' R2 Fw' U2 
112. 1:04.38 L F2 U R' B R L2 B2 L' U2 F2 U2 F R2 B L2 F' L2 U2 B Fw2 Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 U L2 R2 B U R2 D L Fw2 Rw D' Fw' Rw2 Fw' R F' Uw Rw' B 
113. 1:01.94 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U2 L D2 U2 B2 F R2 D F L' U' B' D R Uw2 Fw2 F L' Uw2 L F Rw2 R B2 Rw2 L R2 Uw' L2 R' F U2 B2 Uw2 Fw' L F' Uw' Rw2 Uw F' 
114. 59.37 B' D' L2 F D R' F D F U2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 D2 B U2 F' L2 Rw2 Uw2 L' B2 U' L2 Fw2 Uw2 D' L D2 B2 U B' L2 R Fw' D' B Rw F2 Uw B2 Rw U' F 
115. 50.10 D2 F U2 B U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B' R' U R2 F D' L' R' U' L Uw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 R U2 R' Fw2 B2 L F' Uw R' U' B' Uw2 Rw2 B Uw F2 Fw' Uw Rw' R' 
116. 59.28 L D R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 B' L D L D2 U' F2 Rw2 Fw2 B R2 Uw2 D Fw2 R2 D Fw2 B' U B2 L' D Rw2 U2 Uw Fw' Uw' R U2 Rw2 Fw 
117. (1:19.38) B L2 F D2 R2 U2 F D2 B2 U2 B' F' L B' D L' F2 R' D U' Uw2 F Rw2 D L2 Fw2 Rw2 U' Fw2 F L2 B2 Rw D L D F' R' Uw R2 Fw Uw' Fw L 
118. 57.33 U' B D L' B2 R' D' F' U2 R2 L2 F D2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 F2 R D Rw2 F D Rw2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 F' U' F2 Rw2 U' Rw U2 Fw2 D' R Fw2 L' Uw Rw2 L Uw2 Fw U' 
119. 1:00.38 B2 L2 F2 D L2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 L2 F R' D F2 L2 U' B2 U B' Fw2 D B2 Uw2 L' Fw2 U2 F2 L' U Fw2 Uw2 B2 F' R2 Uw2 L Fw' Rw' R' Fw' R Uw Fw U 
120. 1:00.03 R U L2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B' L F D F' R B' Fw2 U Fw2 Uw2 B' F' D' F R2 B Rw2 B' L D Rw' B' L2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' L2 Fw2 Rw F2 R' 
121. 59.37 B' D2 L B2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 U2 L' U F2 D F' R2 B' F2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 L F' D2 L Uw2 L Fw2 D2 R' U R Uw R2 Fw2 Rw Fw D2 Fw D' F' Rw 
122. 53.44 F' L B D2 F R' F U D' B' U2 B U2 F D2 B2 D2 L2 B D2 Fw2 R Fw2 U D Fw2 L R' Fw2 D R' D Fw B D2 F' R2 U2 R Rw U' Fw Uw L2 D Fw' 
123. 59.92 R' B' D2 U2 L2 B R2 F' D2 L2 F2 U' B R' B' R2 F2 U F2 Fw2 Rw2 R U' Fw2 U' R2 F2 D' Rw2 D' Rw2 Uw2 B' Uw2 Fw D2 Rw D2 U2 Fw Rw2 R' Uw Rw 
124. 59.77 U' L' B2 R2 D F2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 U' L' R' F D' B D2 U' F' Rw2 F Uw2 L' D2 B2 Uw2 F D2 U2 Rw2 U2 Uw L2 U B' R' D Rw Fw2 Rw' U F' Uw2 B2 
125. 59.72 U B' L B2 L2 U' D B' U2 F2 D2 L D2 R2 D2 R' U2 R2 D Fw2 U2 Rw2 B D2 R2 Uw2 U Rw2 B' Uw2 D' B Rw' Fw2 F Rw L' B' U Fw Rw' Uw L' R F 
126. 1:00.35 F2 D R2 U B2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U2 F' R' B U' B F2 L R' B' U' Rw2 U' F2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 L' Fw2 L F2 D Rw2 Fw D2 R2 D2 Fw F2 Rw F' Uw R2 Fw R2 D 
127. 1:00.45 D' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D L2 D' U' R2 B F' U L D2 F' D' L' R2 Fw2 D F Rw2 F2 B U Rw2 U2 R2 B' L2 Rw' Fw2 B Rw' D2 L U R' L2 Uw' L' Fw' D 
128. 1:00.01 D2 R D2 L' B' D B L' B' L2 F D2 B' U2 R2 F L2 F2 D2 F' L' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 B D L2 F' U B Rw2 L2 U Rw' L Fw2 D Rw Uw F U Rw Fw' B U 
129. 59.73 F' L2 D' B D2 L F B U L2 U F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 B' Uw2 F' L' Uw2 F L' D2 Fw2 L' R' F R' Uw B' F' L Fw2 Uw Fw L F2 Uw R Fw2 Uw' 
130. 59.97 U2 R2 B R D' F' D U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 B2 L F Rw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 R2 U' F2 U2 F D2 Rw' R F' L2 U R2 Uw' R' Fw' Uw2 Rw' B2 R 
131. 59.90 U2 B' L D2 R2 F D2 L' U' L2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 D R2 B2 F Uw2 R B Uw2 L2 F L2 D2 F U2 F' Uw B2 D F Uw' U Rw Uw' Fw D' B' R' Fw' B' 
132. 56.23 U R' L B L2 U' F2 R' F' U2 F2 D B2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 Rw2 F2 D Fw2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 F L2 U' Rw2 F2 U2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' U2 Rw2 L Fw' D' Rw B2 Uw2 
133. 52.44 B R2 B R2 D2 U2 B' R2 B2 R2 F D' L2 F' U2 L D' B' R' D U Uw2 Rw2 U' L' Uw2 Fw2 D' F2 L D' Fw2 L D' Fw' U Fw R Rw Uw' R' D2 L U Fw' 
134. 50.37 B2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F U F L2 B L' U2 R U' Fw2 D' Rw2 R2 Uw2 L2 U' L U' D' Rw2 F2 Uw2 Fw R' Uw2 Fw' L2 R2 Rw' Fw2 U Fw' D2 F' 
135. (1:18.55) L B U' B2 U' L2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' L' D2 L2 F D2 R B' Rw2 U2 B Uw2 U' F L2 D2 Rw2 U' Fw2 U2 F' Rw B F2 Rw B Rw2 U' Uw Rw' Fw U Fw2 Rw' 
136. 56.19 F U F U2 L2 F' L2 F2 R2 F U2 F' U L2 U' F' L' D' U' R Rw2 F Uw2 L F2 B2 R B' Uw2 B2 L2 Fw2 Uw R' Uw2 F' R2 U' Fw' Uw L Fw2 Uw' B Rw 
137. 59.38 U2 B' D2 B2 U F R' B L F2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 Rw2 F' R' Uw2 Fw2 B' L B Uw2 F U2 Uw' B' R' L' U2 Fw' D Fw D Rw' F' Uw2 L' 
138. 1:04.84 U2 F' B' R U' F2 U2 D' F U F2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 D Uw2 Rw2 F' U2 Fw2 L2 D2 Fw2 L B' Rw2 B U L' Uw' Rw2 U' F Rw Uw Rw' L Fw2 Rw' L 
139. 50.48 U' R2 F' R' D L F L2 D2 L' B2 U2 F2 R U2 R2 D2 L U B2 Rw2 Uw2 R' Fw2 R' F R' Fw2 R2 U2 B2 D L' Uw' Fw2 D2 R Fw Uw' B R Fw' L' Fw' 
140. 59.95 B2 L B2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 D' U' B' L2 F D' L' R B F2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 B' Uw2 Fw2 R2 F U' Fw2 Rw' F D L B L D Fw' Uw' L Uw' Fw2 L2 Fw 
141. (1:09.84) F' B D2 L2 U B D2 L F' R D2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 U2 L D2 Fw2 Rw2 L Fw2 L2 F2 D R B2 Uw2 U2 R' Fw' D U L' Fw D2 Rw' U Rw Uw' Rw R2 Fw2 
142. 1:00.39 R' F L R' U2 L' F2 R B2 R2 B2 R D' F' L' B' F' U L' Fw2 Uw2 D R2 Fw2 R U' Rw2 L' B2 U2 B2 U' Fw R Uw2 D2 Fw' R' Uw Fw Uw2 D' B2 L2 Fw 
143. 1:01.83 U' B' D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 U2 R U L R' F L' U2 F Fw2 L' Fw2 Uw2 R D' L' Uw2 U2 F2 R' B2 Rw2 Fw L' F R2 Rw' Uw' F L' Uw2 L2 Fw' 
144. 1:01.94 D' F2 R F2 D2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 L D2 B2 U' L B' F2 U L B F' Rw2 Uw2 D' U B L2 D U2 Fw2 F' D Fw2 Rw' B' Rw' L2 B Uw Rw2 Uw' R' B Rw' Fw Uw2 
145. 59.38 F' R' F2 R B2 R' F2 L B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F L B2 F2 D F2 D2 R' Rw2 F' Rw2 L' B Uw2 Rw2 B2 D2 R2 F D B Uw F' B2 Uw L' Rw F Rw2 Fw2 B2 Rw' 
146. 52.34 D R' F' B' U2 R U' R D R2 U2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 L2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 U' B R2 Fw2 U' B2 D F' R2 Rw' D' U' B' D' Uw' Rw2 Fw' B' Rw' U Fw 
147. 53.94 U' D2 F' R' F' B L' D' U2 F L2 F R2 F R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 B2 Rw2 R' Uw2 D' R2 B2 Uw2 L' D' R2 Fw' D' Fw2 F2 Uw2 B' Rw D L' B2 Rw F2 
148. 58.09 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' R2 L D B' F D' B2 R2 U2 Rw2 D R' F2 D Fw2 D2 R Fw2 D Fw2 L Fw Uw2 B2 U' B2 R2 Fw Rw F' Uw' L B' Uw' U' 
149. 54.08 D2 F R2 B2 L2 B' L2 D2 F2 U2 D B' U' F2 L F D2 U R2 Rw2 Uw2 B U R2 B' L2 F D' Rw2 U' F2 Rw' B L2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw' Rw Fw' F' R' Uw' Rw2 
150. 1:00.29 R F2 L2 D' L2 D2 U F2 D L2 F2 R2 U L' D F2 L' B' L' F' R2 Uw2 L D' Rw2 R2 Fw2 D' L2 R2 B2 Rw2 D F' U2 Fw U' R' D' Rw Uw' B' D' Fw2 Rw2 F 
151. 58.22 D U B2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 D L2 B2 R2 F' L R D U' R' B' R' U Rw2 U L2 Uw2 D2 F' U' Fw2 Rw2 U' B U' Fw2 Rw D2 B' U' Rw' Uw Fw' U Rw' F' Uw' U2 
152. 56.80 D R2 U R2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 U' R' B' D' U' F' L R' U R2 D' Rw2 B' U Fw2 R2 Uw2 F D2 Rw2 B U' L2 Uw2 Rw L' U' B' U2 Fw D Rw R2 Uw' L2 D2 
153. 58.50 F D2 R B R' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 D2 F2 L' D2 R U2 R' B U' Fw2 Rw2 U2 R F' Uw2 Fw2 R' F R2 F2 Uw2 L' Uw' U' D L2 U Rw B Uw2 D R2 Fw' D 
154. 59.00 U' R' F' R D2 R B' U' D2 L2 F2 U2 F' L2 B2 D2 B' D2 F U' Uw2 B' Rw2 Fw2 B Rw2 R2 B2 U D2 F Rw' Uw2 R2 D2 F Rw2 F Fw Rw' Uw2 Rw' Uw B R 
155. 59.38 F2 U2 B' D2 L2 B D2 B' F2 U2 L2 D U F U' L R D R U Rw2 Fw2 F' B2 Rw2 R' Uw2 U2 R' F' Uw2 F2 L Uw U R2 U' L2 F U' Rw' B2 U Fw U' Fw2 Rw2 
156. 54.83 R2 D F' R2 B' D2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 F R2 F2 R' B' F L D2 L2 U' Rw2 Uw2 D F' L2 Fw2 D B2 D2 B' Rw2 B Rw' Uw2 L' U F2 Uw2 Fw Uw F Uw' Fw' B Uw 
157. 58.30 F' R2 F2 U F2 U F2 D' R2 D R2 U R' D F2 L B L2 B2 R' F Uw2 R U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 D' Fw2 Uw2 L D B' D' Fw R' U2 B' Uw Fw2 R' Fw R2 Uw' Rw 
158. 53.63 B L2 F2 L' D' F2 L' F R2 F2 B2 D B2 U B2 L2 D F2 D' L2 Fw2 Rw2 F' Rw2 D2 U F2 Uw2 D B2 Rw2 B R2 L D2 B Rw R Uw F' Rw' D' Fw2 Uw F' D 
159. 1:04.82 F2 D' F' U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B' R2 F D2 F D R' F L' R' U F Uw2 F2 R F' Rw2 B' R2 U2 F2 Rw2 L F Uw' Rw2 B2 U2 R' Rw' L2 U2 Fw Rw2 F D 
160. 1:04.93 F' B2 U' L2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 U' R2 D F' L' R F2 U' B' R' F2 Fw2 U B' Uw2 F' Rw2 R2 F' D B' Uw2 B2 F Rw' F' U Fw2 Rw B2 L2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' Fw' U D 
161. 1:00.38 R' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B' R2 F' D2 L' B2 D R2 B2 D' B' F' Fw2 R2 U Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 D Fw2 D2 B' Rw' Fw2 U' Rw' D' B2 Fw D' U2 Fw Uw B' D 
162. 57.33 R2 B' F' R2 B D2 R2 B D2 U R' U F2 L U F L2 R B2 Rw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 R Fw2 F2 B2 L2 F' R' B Uw' B' Rw2 D' L' F Fw' Uw L Fw2 Uw R2 F 
163. 53.52 D2 L' B2 F2 R F2 L D2 F2 D2 B2 R' D' B' F' L U F L U B Fw2 Rw2 B' U' Rw2 Uw2 D2 B' U D2 Fw2 U' Rw B' U' L Fw2 L' B2 Fw' Rw R2 Uw L Fw U' 
164. 53.73 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 D2 L' D U F L R U B' L2 R2 Uw2 R' D2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 R D' L Fw2 Rw2 U2 Fw Rw2 U' Fw' D Rw' R' Fw Rw2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 
165. 59.37 F' R B2 U2 R B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R' D2 L' D F' L R F2 D2 B2 U Uw2 F2 R' Uw2 F R Uw2 Fw2 L2 B2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 Uw' R B D' U2 Fw' L Uw' L' B Rw D' 
166. 59.01 D' L D2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D L' B' U2 R' F2 L2 B' D2 Uw2 F Uw2 U' Fw2 U' B' Uw2 B2 D' U R2 Rw' D2 Rw D U F2 U' Fw' Rw Fw' U Rw' L' 
167. 58.52 B2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D B' R U2 R2 F' D F' L R' B2 Rw2 D' Rw2 L2 F' U' Rw2 Fw2 F' Uw2 F D' R' B' Uw2 Rw D Fw Uw Fw' L2 B Uw' B2 U2 
168. 58.92 U B R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F R2 F L' F2 U B2 F R U2 R U' Rw2 Uw2 F' D2 R F' Rw2 F D2 R Uw2 Rw2 D2 Uw B' U2 F2 U R' Rw' B Uw' Fw2 L B2 Uw2 
169. 59.83 B2 U F' R U R2 L' B' D' B' D' R2 B2 U R2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 L B' Uw2 L D2 F2 D2 R' B' Rw2 Uw' B2 D' L2 B' Fw' U' Rw' Uw Rw' B L 
170. 59.38 F R' B2 F2 R2 D' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D R' U' F D2 B D' L Rw2 B' U2 Rw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 B2 D Rw2 B' Rw' F2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 U F' U2 Uw Fw Rw2 R' Fw2 U2 
171. 1:03.83 F2 R2 B D2 L2 B' U2 F' U2 F' U' B L' U2 R' D' B U2 B Rw2 U D Fw2 B' Rw2 B' Uw2 R2 D' Fw2 Rw2 U L' D2 Rw' U L' D' Fw' Rw2 Fw Rw' Fw' Uw U2 Fw' 
172. 59.38 F R' B2 L2 F2 D' B L' B2 L2 U' L2 U2 D' R2 L2 D L2 D Uw2 Fw2 D2 B' R L2 Fw2 L' F2 Uw2 Fw2 B' Uw B R' F' Uw' D2 U2 Rw' Fw2 Uw Fw R2 F' 
173. (47.35) U2 D' F U2 R2 L D' L2 F L2 F' U2 B2 D2 F' D2 R2 B2 L' D' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 R' B' R' Fw2 Rw2 F Uw2 R' Uw U' F' R D L' Rw B Uw2 F Uw U F' 
174. 59.37 D L' U' B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D U L' B D F2 D2 F' L' D2 Fw2 R' F2 U' Fw2 U' D' R B2 Rw2 U' R' Fw' R' Uw2 F' R' Fw2 L Uw' Rw' D Fw U Rw2 
175. 59.30 U' F2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D L' F2 U R' B L' R' U' L Uw2 Rw2 F' R Fw2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 F R' F B2 Uw L D Fw' Rw D Rw Fw2 Rw D 
176. 1:03.83 U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R2 B U2 F U2 R2 F2 U B L B D2 R' F' L2 F Fw2 D' L2 Uw2 F' Rw2 D2 L2 Uw2 U2 D Fw2 U' Rw L2 R' F' D' L' Fw' Uw' Fw2 Uw' F 
177. 1:00.38 R' U2 R2 U B2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 R2 U F2 L D B D2 F U B2 F2 Rw2 B Uw2 D' B Rw2 R2 B' U F2 L2 D' Rw' F' Rw' B U Fw Uw' L2 Fw2 U Fw2 R2 
178. 59.38 L F' L2 D2 R F' L2 U' F2 B R2 L2 B' L2 B' U2 F D' Uw2 R F Rw2 L' Fw2 F' R' B' Uw2 D2 Rw2 Uw' B D' Fw2 U2 F D2 Rw Uw' Fw' Rw2 D2 B' 
179. 1:00.39 R2 B2 U2 L2 B U2 F' R2 D2 F D2 U' F2 L D' R U2 L2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 R' F' Uw2 F2 Rw2 B2 D2 Rw2 L2 Fw2 D R' B' Uw' Fw2 L Rw' Uw2 Fw' Uw' R' D2 L' 
180. 52.74 B2 F2 D2 R F2 R' F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B U2 L' B2 R' B D R2 F2 Fw2 L2 R' Uw2 Rw2 U' Rw2 D2 L Uw2 Fw2 F2 D Fw' Rw2 L2 Fw2 R Uw Fw Rw2 F' Uw' Fw Rw' 
181. 51.04 R U2 R U2 F2 L' D2 L2 B2 L2 D' U' F' R D F D2 U2 F' D' Fw2 U F' U Fw2 Rw2 F Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 B L2 Rw' F' D B' Rw2 Fw U Rw' Fw' Uw' U' Rw2 
182. 1:04.83 R B2 U2 B L2 B R2 F' L2 B R2 L D L2 U' L D B' F2 Uw2 Fw2 L B' R2 F' Uw2 F2 R' U2 L2 Uw2 B2 Uw' Rw2 R' Uw2 D2 Rw' B2 F' Uw2 Fw' Uw' 
183. 52.93 U' B F2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 U L U L' R' F R2 F Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 U' R2 U' B Uw2 B L2 F Rw' B L2 D B2 Uw' Rw D' B2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 R' 
184. 59.37 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 L D U' L' D2 L' U F' L' F' Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 U2 L' F2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 B R F' Uw R' F2 U2 B' Fw' D2 Rw B Uw L' B 
185. 1:00.48 L' U2 L2 U2 R2 F D2 U2 F D2 F2 D2 L D L B' D2 R B' R2 B' Rw2 F' L Uw2 R2 B' Uw2 R2 Fw2 R B L2 D Fw2 B Uw L D' Rw U2 Fw' Rw Uw' U' 
186. 59.38 B' D' B' R2 L D' F R' F' U2 R2 L2 B U2 B' U2 F2 D2 F' U' F Uw2 B' D2 R' Fw2 Rw2 F' D2 F2 Rw2 R' B2 F Uw' L2 D' Rw' B' L F2 Rw2 Uw Rw R' 
187. 1:00.38 L2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F R' D B F2 L' F R F2 R' Rw2 F' Uw2 L' R2 Uw2 U2 B Uw2 R2 B2 R' B Uw B' F2 Uw2 L' Fw2 B Rw' Uw' Fw2 Uw' D2 F2 
188. (45.93) L2 D' L' R2 B2 D2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 D' F' D2 U2 F L' U' F2 Rw2 Fw2 D B2 Uw2 D' R D Fw2 U' D' R D2 Fw' D L Uw2 U2 Fw L' F2 Rw' Fw' U Fw' D 
189. 59.31 L2 D' B2 U F2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 R' D2 L' U' B' F' D B' U2 B' Fw2 U' B Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D' F2 R2 F' D L2 Rw' F L2 U' F2 Uw2 R2 Fw L Uw F2 Rw2 U2 
190. 1:00.38 B2 R D' R' B2 L2 F2 L R' B2 U2 L2 R' B R D' B' D F2 R2 Uw2 L' D2 F Rw2 F Uw2 R' Fw2 Rw2 R' Uw U' L' B' F' D Rw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw Uw2 U2 Fw2 
191. (40.59[PB! Holy moly]) L' U F2 U B' R' D' L2 F2 L F2 L' B2 R2 D2 B2 R' U' F Rw2 B2 U' R2 Fw2 L' U' Fw2 R2 Uw2 L Uw2 Fw Rw2 F2 D L F' Uw F2 Rw' Uw F2 Rw Fw 
192. (49.28) U2 F' D2 U2 B L2 D2 B' F' U2 F' L U' R2 U B' U R D U' B Uw2 L2 Fw2 U Rw2 R2 D' F U' Rw2 Uw2 B Rw' D F R' U' Fw' L' Uw Rw U' R U2 
193. 1:04.82 D2 L' B' U2 L F' R' B2 U' F U2 D2 L2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 R2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 D B Uw2 U F Rw2 R2 D U' F2 Uw2 Rw U L2 D' U' Fw' Uw2 Fw' Uw L' Fw' R' B2 
194. 59.38 R2 F L2 F' D2 F' U2 F R2 F R2 F2 D' L B D2 B2 U B D2 F' Rw2 Uw2 U' L Fw2 D R L2 U' B2 F2 R2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' Rw2 R' F Rw2 Uw Fw L2 Fw U2 F 
195. 1:00.39 L' F2 D R2 D R2 F B2 U R2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 U' F2 L' D Uw2 R' Fw2 Rw2 F' Rw2 F L2 B2 Uw2 F L' R' Uw' R2 D L Uw2 Fw Uw Fw2 Rw Fw' R F2 L' 
196. 59.38 L D2 R D' R2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 D F' R' U2 B' D L' F2 Uw2 L U2 D Rw2 Fw2 R2 F2 D' R' D2 Fw2 D' Fw' L2 R' B2 Uw2 F Rw' Fw' L' Fw2 Rw' F2 U' 
197. 50.28 R' F U F2 B D B' D' R D2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 D F2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 Uw2 R D Fw2 D' Rw2 D L U R Fw U' B2 U2 Fw2 Rw Uw' L' R F Uw' 
198. (49.28) D2 B2 F2 D B2 U B2 L2 D L2 U' F2 L' B U2 F' D B2 D2 L R2 Uw2 Rw2 F L' R B' Rw2 L' R' Fw2 L' F' R' Uw Rw2 U F' R Fw' Rw' Uw' Fw' L2 U' Fw 
199. 1:06.50 B2 R2 D2 F R2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 F' D' L' B F' L2 R B' L R2 U Rw2 Uw2 L' Fw2 Rw2 F2 R F2 D B2 L2 R2 Fw' B' L' D' Fw2 B' L2 Uw R Fw U2 R D' 
200. 57.56 R2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 U' B' D' L2 U L2 B L F2 D F' Fw2 Rw2 L Uw2 B D2 R U2 Rw2 B' F L2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 L2 Fw2 U2 R' Fw' Uw R2 Fw2 D U R'


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 27, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Finally.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo, gg.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 27, 2022)

This entire session (~400 solves) was with Redux. I will now start learning Yau.


----------



## Timona (Jul 27, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> This entire session (~400 solves) was with Redux. I will now start learning Yau.


No freaking way you're sub-1 with Redux, that's amazing.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 27, 2022)

Timona said:


> No freaking way you're sub-1 with Redux, that's amazing.


everyone says redux is really bad on 4x4, but ppl are sub-50 (sub 40 in max's case) with redux (on 5x5). i think you could get sub-30 if you practice enough on 4x4


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 27, 2022)

Timona said:


> No freaking way you're sub-1 with Redux, that's amazing.


That's what 10+ hours of 4x4 in like, a week, does to you.


gsingh said:


> everyone says redux is really bad on 4x4, but ppl are sub-50 (sub 40 in max's case) with redux. i think you could get sub-30 if you practice enough


You could if you tried. I wouldn't try though.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 28, 2022)

gsingh said:


> everyone says redux is really bad on 4x4, but ppl are sub-50 (sub 40 in max's case) with redux. i think you could get sub-30 if you practice enough


Max Park or Max Siauw


----------



## gsingh (Jul 28, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Max Park or Max Siauw


park


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 28, 2022)

gsingh said:


> park


But he uses Yau, right

Max Park 16


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 28, 2022)

My new clock and squan came, so I am practicing now.

Squan: 40ish with the occasional 1+ minutes solve.
Clock: 30?

anyway, my goal is to be sub-20 on clock by Friday. Just a mini-goal. For squan, I have pretty much given up, but I will still practice a bit.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 28, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> But he uses Yau, right
> 
> Max Park 16


i was talking about 5x5, should have made that clear


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 29, 2022)

So, averaging around 25 on clock after two(ish) days of practicing.



Spoiler: Clock



Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-29
solves/total: 37/41

single
best: 10.61
worst: 35.85

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 14.45)
best: 14.07 (σ = 0.77)

avg of 5
current: 28.19 (σ = 8.03)
best: 14.54 (σ = 0.52)

avg of 12
current: 22.12 (σ = 6.14)
best: 18.48 (σ = 3.54)

avg of 25
current: 21.57 (σ = 5.45)
best: 20.52 (σ = 3.80)

Average: DNF (σ = 5.88)
Mean: 21.08

Time List:
1. 21.97 UR0+ DR5+ DL5+ UL2- U3+ R3- D2- L5- ALL4+ y2 U0+ R1- D0+ L6+ ALL4+ 
2. 25.35 UR2- DR0+ DL0+ UL1- U5- R5- D2+ L3- ALL5+ y2 U4- R2- D1+ L3+ ALL6+ UR UL 
3. 27.37 UR2+ DR3+ DL5+ UL2- U1- R6+ D3- L1+ ALL6+ y2 U4- R4- D5+ L2+ ALL3+ DR UL 
4. 27.10 UR1+ DR5+ DL2- UL3- U3+ R3- D3- L0+ ALL3- y2 U5+ R1- D2+ L3+ ALL4- UR DL 
5. 18.56 UR1- DR1+ DL1- UL5- U5- R3+ D3+ L6+ ALL5+ y2 U0+ R5+ D3- L5+ ALL5- UR 
6. 21.77 UR2+ DR2+ DL6+ UL1+ U1+ R2+ D2+ L5+ ALL4+ y2 U1+ R6+ D6+ L2- ALL4+ UR 
7. 17.67 UR4- DR2+ DL5- UL3+ U1+ R3+ D6+ L3+ ALL3- y2 U6+ R4+ D5+ L2+ ALL6+ UR UL 
8. DNF(34.90) UR1+ DR4+ DL2+ UL4- U2- R3- D3- L3- ALL2+ y2 U4- R3+ D3+ L4- ALL5- UR DR 
9. 16.67 UR3- DR5- DL5- UL4- U1- R3+ D5+ L1+ ALL4+ y2 U3+ R5- D2+ L5- ALL0+ UR UL 
10. 26.87 UR2- DR4+ DL0+ UL0+ U0+ R4- D6+ L6+ ALL1- y2 U3- R1- D4+ L2- ALL2+ DL 
11. 22.38 UR5+ DR2+ DL1+ UL1+ U2- R5- D3- L2+ ALL3+ y2 U1- R3+ D5- L3+ ALL0+ UR UL 
12. 20.14 UR2- DR5+ DL1- UL4- U5- R0+ D3- L6+ ALL2+ y2 U6+ R3- D3- L3+ ALL2+ DR DL UL 
13. 18.55 UR2- DR1+ DL2- UL6+ U1+ R3- D2- L4- ALL2- y2 U6+ R0+ D0+ L3- ALL4+ UR 
14. DNF(19.39) UR6+ DR2- DL2+ UL3+ U2- R1- D4+ L4+ ALL3+ y2 U5- R5- D5+ L2+ ALL2+ UR DR DL UL 
15. 20.83 UR6+ DR5- DL1- UL0+ U0+ R6+ D5- L5- ALL3+ y2 U5- R5- D1+ L5+ ALL4- UR DR UL 
16. 17.77 UR5- DR2+ DL2+ UL1+ U2- R5- D1- L2+ ALL0+ y2 U1+ R2+ D2- L1+ ALL0+ UR DR DL 
17. DNF(29.16) UR5- DR4- DL4+ UL2- U2+ R3- D1+ L5- ALL5- y2 U4+ R5- D2+ L5+ ALL2+ DR 
18. 24.05 UR3- DR5- DL5+ UL3- U5- R3- D3+ L0+ ALL5- y2 U1+ R3- D0+ L5- ALL1+ UR DL UL 
19. 23.04 UR1- DR0+ DL4- UL2+ U6+ R4+ D3+ L3- ALL6+ y2 U5+ R5- D4+ L5+ ALL1- UR DR DL 
20. 10.61 UR2- DR1- DL2- UL5+ U6+ R4+ D2+ L1+ ALL5+ y2 U3- R4- D4+ L0+ ALL1+ UR UL 
21. 27.50 UR1+ DR5- DL2+ UL2- U5+ R2+ D0+ L1- ALL2- y2 U5+ R4+ D6+ L6+ ALL5+ 
22. 24.57 UR5- DR5- DL1+ UL0+ U5+ R5+ D1+ L4+ ALL5+ y2 U5+ R5+ D1- L1+ ALL6+ DL UL 
23. 24.63 UR4+ DR6+ DL3- UL0+ U6+ R2+ D6+ L4- ALL1+ y2 U3+ R3+ D0+ L2- ALL3+ DR 
24. 16.47 UR4+ DR3+ DL1- UL2+ U4+ R4- D2- L4+ ALL6+ y2 U3- R0+ D2- L6+ ALL6+ UR 
25. 25.17 UR3- DR1+ DL3- UL5- U3- R3+ D1+ L2- ALL1- y2 U0+ R3+ D1+ L0+ ALL2+ UR UL 
26. 14.89 UR0+ DR6+ DL3+ UL5+ U4+ R6+ D4- L5+ ALL1+ y2 U0+ R5- D6+ L4+ ALL4- UL 
27. 13.95 UR3+ DR5+ DL0+ UL4- U3+ R4+ D1+ L3+ ALL1+ y2 U1- R5+ D1- L5- ALL3+ UR DR UL 
28. 13.36 UR0+ DR2+ DL3+ UL5+ U0+ R1- D3+ L0+ ALL6+ y2 U4- R2- D5+ L3+ ALL2+ UR DR 
29. 22.63 UR1+ DR4- DL5- UL2- U1+ R4- D6+ L1+ ALL5- y2 U1+ R1+ D4- L1+ ALL5- DR DL UL 
30. 14.79 UR1- DR6+ DL5+ UL3+ U4+ R5- D0+ L5- ALL5- y2 U4- R4+ D2- L2- ALL1+ UR DR 
31. 18.84 UR1- DR1+ DL6+ UL0+ U2+ R6+ D3+ L0+ ALL0+ y2 U1+ R5+ D5+ L5- ALL3- UR DR 
32. 17.60 UR4- DR4+ DL5+ UL4+ U4+ R1+ D1- L1- ALL5- y2 U5- R6+ D4+ L1+ ALL5- DL UL 
33. 19.54 UR2+ DR3+ DL1- UL2+ U2- R2+ D2+ L1- ALL5- y2 U6+ R6+ D3- L3- ALL6+ UL 
34. 23.48 UR4- DR1+ DL0+ UL2+ U4+ R2+ D4+ L4+ ALL3+ y2 U4- R1+ D6+ L3+ ALL2- DR 
35. 22.63 UR5+ DR6+ DL4+ UL6+ U3- R0+ D5+ L5- ALL5+ y2 U2- R6+ D0+ L6+ ALL1- UR DR DL 
36. 19.76 UR4+ DR1+ DL3+ UL4+ U1- R1+ D5+ L4+ ALL1+ y2 U2- R5+ D1- L4- ALL1+ UL 
37. 35.85 UR1- DR4+ DL2+ UL4+ U2- R5+ D2- L1- ALL3- y2 U1- R1+ D2+ L2- ALL2+ UR DL UL 
38. 19.83 UR0+ DR2- DL2- UL5- U5- R5- D4- L1- ALL1- y2 U5- R4+ D3- L0+ ALL6+ UR DR UL 
39. DNF(13.80) UR5+ DR4- DL5- UL3- U4- R2+ D4- L4- ALL2+ y2 U5- R6+ D3- L2- ALL1- DL 
40. 14.76 UR1- DR2+ DL2+ UL0+ U5+ R2+ D1- L3+ ALL5+ y2 U0+ R3- D6+ L1+ ALL0+ UR DL 
41. 28.90 UR3- DR1+ DL0+ UL1+ U1+ R2+ D6+ L3- ALL5+ y2 U5- R2- D1+ L1+ ALL2+ DL UL



Also, squan is weird. If cubeshape is easy, I'll get a sub-40. If not, it is >1:00 min.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 31, 2022)

This is from my dad's computer. I am in Chicago, but my Safari on my phone got deleted. 

anyway, did ~250 solves on the plane, for 3x3. Did ~20 squan solves, no OH solves, ~40 clock solves, and ~50 2x2 solves.

3x3- 12.66 mean
2x2- 3.29 mean
Clock- 17.47 mean
Squan- 4x.xx mean
4x4- oops forgot at home

anyway, I will post my mains and goals for Circle City Summer 2022, my first comp in a few months!

3x3: Sub-PR average, sub-11 single
Main: Angstrom Gan 12 Maglev (UV)

OH: PR average and single
Main: RS3M 2020

2x2: Sub-2.5 single, sub-3.5 average
Main: Qiyi MS

4x4: Sub-1:05 single, sub-1:10 average (I probably deproved because I forgot my 4x4 at home)
Main: YJ Zhilong Mini


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 6, 2022)

Well, smh I got a Gan 251M Pro and MGC 4x4 right before the comp. Working them in. Hopefully I get my goals tomorrow!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 7, 2022)

This comp was by far the best I have ever had. Other than 3x3 Round 2, which was just terrible. Let's start from the top.
*4x4*: Well, it was the only "disappointing" event. (Also, there was only one round) I got a corner twist on solve 5, which ended up being a 1:01. I also DNF'ed one of my solves at 44 seconds. And why, you may ask? Well, during PLL Parity, my cube fricking exploded. Why. Also, none of the scrambles were good, other than the third one.

Official times:

*Average: 1:07.57 *(1:05.69, 1:05.74, (DNF(44.29)), 1:11.28, (1:01.92)
1, 2, and 4 had DP
3 had PLL parity
5 had OLL parity

*Single: 1:01.92* (fluid, but one corner twist made this not sub-1, took me forever to fix)

Well still, *double PR*!


*2x2: *This was the best event in terms of performance. There were three rounds (R1, R2, Finals). For R2, top 40 out of 80 made it, and for finals, it was top 12. 

*R1: Average: 3.77! Single: 2.65 (10th place) - *3.59, 3.54, (10.64, don't ask) 4.19, (2.65)
*R2: Average: 3.80! Single: 2.40 (9th place) - *3.49, 3.38, 4.52, (2.40), (5.14)
*Finals: Average: 3.63! Single: 2.02 (8th place) - *2.13+2=4.13, (4.31+2=6.31), 2.40, (2.02), 4.36

*Insanely happy about this! DOUBLE PR! (I got 4 PR's in this event, single for R1, single for R2, and double for Finals!)

OH: *Wow. I hadn't done a single solve of this event for a few weeks. When I stopped practicing, I average 33-34. Then, out of nowhere, first solve back, I got a 23. Wowza!

(Didn't make Finals, only two rounds)

*R1: Average: 31.46! Single: 23.18 *_*(25th place) *_- (23.18), (34.74), 33.19, 29.58, 33.62

*And now, for the most important event....... 3x3!!!*

In the first round, I got an insane average, and 3 sub-oldPR singles! And a PR average by two whole seconds!!

*R1: Average: 11.33! Single: 10.69 (18th place) - *(10.69), 10.85, 12.37, (16.87), 10.78
*R2: You can look on WCA live if you want, but I am not gonna talk about it. (P.S. The last two were both +2's)

But of course, the best part of the competition, watching Max get a 3.63! If you look in tetracube's youtube video of the solve, I gave Max a high-five at the end of the video, in the top left corner. 

Congrats to Max and thanks to all of the organizers and delegates for such a great competition! As for me, I come out of this competition having improved in all four events, for both single and average! Amazing!*


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 9, 2022)

Nice 2x2 Ao100 today! Sub-3.4!



Spoiler: A nice 2x2 session



Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-08
avg of 100: 3.34

Time List:
1. 2.78 R U2 F U' F U2 R' F R2 
2. 2.60 F2 U F' U R F2 U R2 U' 
3. 3.51 F2 U' R' F R' U R2 U' R 
4. (2.08) R2 U2 R' U' F2 U R' U' R 
5. 4.13 R2 U' R' U' R' F2 R U' R' 
6. 3.14 R' U2 F2 R' F U' R' F U2 
7. 2.68 F R U' F U2 R2 F' U R' U2 
8. 3.82 U R U2 F R2 F U R2 U2 
9. 3.32 F' U' F' R' U F' U2 F2 U' 
10. 2.86 U2 F2 R' F' R2 U R' F2 U F' 
11. 3.28 F' R F2 R2 U2 R' U R2 F' 
12. 3.64 U2 R' U2 F2 U2 R2 U R U2 
13. (7.23) U R2 F R U2 F' R U2 R' 
14. 4.07 U R' U2 F R U F2 R2 F' 
15. 3.06 F2 U' F2 U' R2 F' R F2 U2 
16. 3.22 U2 F R2 U2 R' F' U2 R U 
17. 3.48 R' U2 R U2 R' U R F R' 
18. 2.25 R U F' U F R2 U' F' U2 
19. 3.56 R' U R' F2 R U R' U R2 U' 
20. 2.34 U' F U F' R F2 R F2 R' 
21. 3.11 F R' F R2 F R' U F R 
22. (2.05) U2 R' F' R U' R U' R2 F' 
23. 4.41 F R F U2 R2 U' F R U' 
24. 4.28 F2 R' F' R' U R2 F' U F 
25. 3.80 U F2 U2 R2 F' R' F U2 R' 
26. 2.34 R U2 F2 U R U' F' U' F' 
27. 3.34 U2 F2 U' F2 U' R F2 R2 U2 
28. 3.35 F R2 F U R' U2 R2 F U2 
29. 4.26 F R' U' R' F2 R' F U F' 
30. 2.99 U' F2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F 
31. 2.40 R2 U F R F2 U' R' U2 F2 R' 
32. (4.96) U' R' U' F2 U' F' R' F2 U2 
33. 2.88 F U2 R U' F U' R2 F' R' 
34. 3.38 F2 U F' R U2 F2 U' F2 R2 
35. 2.16 U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
36. 2.11 U F2 R' F' R2 U2 F2 U' R' 
37. 3.80 F2 U2 F U F2 U R' U F' 
38. 2.37 F' U2 F U' R U2 R U2 F' 
39. 2.14 U F' R U' R' U2 F' R' F' 
40. 2.60 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' F' R U 
41. 3.35 R2 U R2 U' R' F2 R U2 F2 
42. 3.22 U2 R' F U R F' R U' F R2 
43. 4.30 F' R F2 U2 R' F2 U' R F' 
44. 3.98 U R U R' F2 U R2 U F 
45. 4.58 U R F R' F U F2 U' R' 
46. 3.35 R F' R2 F2 U' F' R' U F2 
47. 3.57 R U' R U' F R' U F' U 
48. 4.29 R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' F' R U' 
49. 3.82 R F' U R' U' R' F' U2 R' 
50. 2.08 F U2 F' U' F' U F' R' F' 
51. 3.70 R U2 R U2 R' F2 U' R U' F' 
52. (5.91) R' U2 R' F' R2 U F2 U R 
53. (1.87) U' R U' F' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' 
54. 2.32 U' R U' F' R2 F R2 F2 U2 
55. 4.28 U2 F2 U' R' F' R' F2 U F' R2 
56. 4.21 F' R2 F U' R' U2 R' F' R 
57. 3.60 R2 F U R2 F2 R' F U' R' 
58. 4.60 R' F2 U2 R2 U' F' U F' R' 
59. 3.09 U' F' U' F R2 U' R F' R' 
60. 3.24 R U' R2 F' U R F' R2 U 
61. 3.34 U R F2 R U' R2 F' U2 F 
62. 2.89 U R U' F2 U R' U R' U 
63. 3.16 F2 R2 U R' F U F' U' F' 
64. 3.10 R F' R' U2 F U' F2 R2 U R' 
65. (5.44) F R' F2 R' F U' R2 U2 F 
66. 2.46 U F2 R' F U R2 F' U2 R' 
67. 3.34 R' U' R' U F' U2 F U' F' 
68. 3.43 F2 R2 U2 F' U' R U F U2 
69. 3.68 U F U' R F R U2 F2 R' 
70. 3.37 U2 F' U' F2 U' F U F' R2 
71. 3.82 F' U F2 U R2 F' U' F2 R U2 
72. 4.41 R' F U' F R2 F2 U' R2 U' 
73. 3.40 U' F' U R2 U' R2 F2 U F' 
74. 3.69 U F' U' R U2 F' U' R F' 
75. 3.01 F' U2 F R' U2 F R' U2 R' 
76. 3.28 R' U R F' R2 F2 R' U2 R' U' 
77. (1.19) U R2 U R F' R U2 R2 F2 
78. 2.12 R2 U2 F R2 U2 F' R2 U F' 
79. 4.22 F R2 U2 R2 U F' U2 R F' 
80. 3.02 R2 F R2 F' U2 F' R' F' R 
81. 3.03 U2 R' U F2 U F R2 F2 U2 
82. 4.45 F U2 F U2 R' U2 R U2 F' 
83. 3.74 R2 U F2 R2 F' U' R2 U' R 
84. 4.08 U R' U F2 R2 U F' R U' 
85. 2.90 F' U' R2 F' R2 F' U2 F2 R2 
86. 3.96 F U' R' F2 R2 U F2 U' R' 
87. 2.68 F R2 U' F' U R' F2 R2 U 
88. 3.45 U' F' U2 F R' F R F2 U' 
89. 2.62 U2 F2 U R2 U' F U F' R2 
90. 3.39 U' F2 R2 F' U F' U R U2 F2 
91. 3.44 R' U F' R U R U F2 R F' 
92. 4.40 R2 F' U2 F' R' F' R2 U2 R2 
93. (4.81) U R' F U2 F U R F2 U2 
94. 4.59 U2 R U' R2 U2 F U' F' U' 
95. 2.52 U2 F U R2 U2 F2 R' U' R' 
96. 2.96 F2 U' R' U F U2 F2 U2 F' 
97. (1.48) R2 U R2 U F U2 F2 R' F' U2 
98. 3.03 F2 R U2 F' U' R2 F U' R' 
99. 3.32 U2 R' F2 U R2 U F' U2 R' 
100. 3.59 R2 U' R F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U'


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 9, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Nice 2x2 Ao100 today! Sub-3.4!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you know full cll, or u also use eg-1?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 9, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> do you know full cll, or u also use eg-1?


Almost full CLL, no Eg-1 or Eg-2 yet


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 9, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Almost full CLL, no Eg-1 or Eg-2 yet


i'm not even able to average sub 4 consistently w/ CLL lol


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 9, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> i'm not even able to average sub 4 consistently w/ CLL lol


My tps is usually very high. if you go to my YT video when I got a 3.77 ao12, (not my last vid, the one before that) and look near the middle, there is one solve where I got CLL #P6, which I don't know. I did the normal alg + Y perm in ~1.3 seconds.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 13, 2022)

So, my birthday party was yesterday (I just had three of my friends over for a few hours). Two of my friends gave me gift cards (Barnes & Noble and also Amazon), and then my other friend got me a fricking Heshu 3x3 (Like the 18cm one). So far my best time is 55.29.

Also, practicing a bit of squan. PB Single (19.25)! I will reconstruct it on my YouTube channel.

I average around sub-40.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-13
solves/total: 18/19

single
best: 19.25
worst: 53.62

mean of 3
current: 31.74 (σ = 13.33)
best: 31.74 (σ = 13.33)

avg of 5
current: 35.58 (σ = 8.83)
best: 33.08 (σ = 9.18)

avg of 12
current: 38.79 (σ = 7.26)
best: 35.76 (σ = 5.83)

Average: 37.07 (σ = 8.54)
Mean: 36.08

Time List:
1. 31.51 (-3,5)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
2. 50.21 (0,-1)/ (0,3)/ (-5,4)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2) 
3. 39.70 (0,5)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-4)/ (6,0) 
4. 22.53 (1,3)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0) 
5. 37.47 (-2,0)/ (2,-1)/ (0,3)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (6,0) 
6. 39.23 (3,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (3,-2)/ (-4,0)/ 
7. 21.68 (0,-1)/ (3,6)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (0,-2)/ 
8. 39.66 (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,5)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2) 
9. 53.62 (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,6)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,0)/ (2,-2)/ (6,0) 
10. 39.63 (1,0)/ (3,6)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,-1) 
11. 37.02 (-5,0)/ (-3,6)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (6,-2)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ 
12. 37.32 (1,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (5,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (3,-4)/ (4,0) 
13. 31.78 (0,2)/ (3,3)/ (0,3)/ (1,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (4,-1) 
14. 42.17 (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (2,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,-5)/ 
15. 30.76 (0,-4)/ (-5,1)/ (-4,2)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (1,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)/ 
16. DNF(0.01) (-5,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-2) 
17. 30.20 (0,-1)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,0)/ 
18. 45.77 (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,6)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0) 
19. 19.25 (4,0)/ (5,2)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-3)


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 21, 2022)

*Well, PB3 3x3 Single!*

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-20
single: 6.80

Time List:
1. 6.80 L2 U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 L U B D' F U' B' F L2 @2022-08-20 21:32:20

Reconstruction:

y' x // inspection
M' D R D' // cross
R U2 R' // pair 1
U L U' L' y' L U2 L' // pair 2 while preserving pair 3
y' U R' U R // pair 3
U F' U F U2 R U R' // pair 4
// I here recognized the COLL and knew what EPLL I would have from tons of practice, so I was able to do a cancellation.
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R' U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U // COLL + EPLL

48 STM in 6.80 seconds = 7.058 TPS


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 21, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> *Well, PB3 3x3 Single!*
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-20
> single: 6.80
> ...


I was on call with baseballjello67 on discord when that happened lol


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 25, 2022)

Well, I learned Roux, but I added my own LSE at the end. Averaging sub-25, goal is to get sub-15 and possibly sub-10 eventually, but my main method will most likely still be CFOP.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 5, 2022)

CN PB! Scram is kinda weird....

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-04
single: 8.54

Time List:
1. 8.54 L' U' B2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 R' D B' U' R F2

Inspection: x' 
xxcross: D U R2 U' R' U F U F D'
pair: d U R U R2 F R F'
VLS: y' R U2 R' U' R' F R F' R U2 R' 
PLL: R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2 D R2 U2

46 STM in 8.54 seconds = 5.38 TPS, not bad for CN

also yes i somehow knew the VLS lol


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 7, 2022)

PB3 2x2 Single (I have a 0.48 and a 0.47)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-06
single: 0.58

Time List:
1. 0.58 F U' F2 U2 F2 R F2 U' F'

kinda obvious solution but i will say it anyway

y' // inspection
R U' R2 F R U' // layer + AUF

6 moves / 0.58 seconds = 10.34 TPS


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 7, 2022)

And PB 2x2 ao12..... in a span of a few minutes

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-06
avg of 12: 2.45

Time List:
1. (0.58) F U' F2 U2 F2 R F2 U' F' 
2. 1.83 F2 U2 F' U' F' R' F R U' 
3. 2.94 F U2 F R2 U' R U F2 R' 
4. 2.59 U' R U2 R F' U R2 F' R' 
5. 2.94 F2 U R' F' R' F2 R2 U F' R 
6. 1.09 U R' U F' R F R U F' 
7. (3.10) F' R' U2 F U' R' U2 R2 U' F 
8. 2.05 R F' R2 F' R' F R2 U R' 
9. 2.94 U2 R U2 R' U2 F' U2 F' R' 
10. 2.41 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U F2 
11. 2.81 U' R' F2 R' U R F2 U' R2 
12. 2.91 R2 U' F2 U R' U R U2 R2 F2

Not gonna reconstruct them, you have seen the 0.58 on my last post


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 7, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> And PB 2x2 ao12..... in a span of a few minutes
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-06
> avg of 12: 2.45
> ...


bro you beat me by 0.01 WHYYYY


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 9, 2022)

2x2..................



Spoiler: Sub-3.2 ao200



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-08 (solving from 2022-09-06 21:01:49 to 2022-09-08 20:20:03)
avg of 200: 3.15

Time List:
1. 3.22 F U' F2 U' R2 U R' U F @2022-09-06 21:01:49 
2. 1.68 R U' F2 U2 F2 R U2 F' R2 @2022-09-06 21:02:12 
3. 2.58 R2 U2 R' U R' U R' F R2 @2022-09-06 21:02:25 
4. 3.65 F' R2 U2 F U F2 U' R2 U2 @2022-09-06 21:02:40 
5. 2.21 U R' U2 R F' R2 F' R2 U @2022-09-06 21:03:14 
6. (1.10) U2 R2 U' R U' F' U' F' R U' @2022-09-06 21:03:32 
7. 4.12 R' F2 U R F2 U2 R U R @2022-09-06 21:03:50 
8. 2.14 U' R' F' U2 F R U F2 R' @2022-09-06 21:04:08 
9. (5.22) F2 R' F' R' U2 R' U' R2 F' @2022-09-06 21:04:23 
10. 3.52 F U' F R2 F' R2 F U2 R @2022-09-06 21:04:50 
11. 3.04 U' F2 U' R' U2 F R' U F @2022-09-06 21:05:11 
12. 2.67 R2 F2 U R' F2 U R' F2 U @2022-09-06 21:05:27 
13. 4.22 F' R U2 R F U R' F U' @2022-09-06 21:05:38 
14. 4.26 U2 R' F' R F' R' U2 R' U @2022-09-06 21:05:54 
15. (1.09) F2 U2 F' U' F U F U2 F' @2022-09-06 21:06:17 
16. 2.36 U F2 U' F' U2 R2 U' F R' @2022-09-06 21:06:28 
17. 4.21 U2 F U2 R' U2 R' F U2 R @2022-09-06 21:06:44 
18. 3.70 R2 F2 R U' R' U2 R' U' F @2022-09-06 21:06:58 
19. 4.38 R2 U R2 U' F R' F2 U F @2022-09-06 21:07:12 
20. 2.68 F2 U F U R' F U F2 R2 F' @2022-09-06 21:07:33 
21. 4.32 R2 U' F U2 F R' U R2 F2 @2022-09-06 21:07:49 
22. 3.84 F' R F' R F' U F' U2 F' @2022-09-06 21:08:23 
23. 3.58 F U F U' R F U F2 R' @2022-09-06 21:08:49 
24. 2.86 F' R' F R F2 U F2 U R @2022-09-06 21:09:03 
25. 3.19 R2 U' R2 F U' F' R U2 F2 @2022-09-06 21:09:19 
26. 3.59 R2 U2 F2 U R F2 R2 U' R2 @2022-09-06 21:09:30 
27. 4.23 U2 R F' U2 F R F2 U' F @2022-09-06 21:09:50 
28. 3.60 R' F' U2 F U2 F' U' F' R2 @2022-09-06 21:10:09 
29. 2.81 R2 U2 F' R' F' R' U R2 U' @2022-09-06 21:10:29 
30. 3.75 R U R2 F2 R' U R' F U2 @2022-09-06 21:11:34 
31. 3.34 F' U2 R2 F' R' U F R2 F2 R' @2022-09-06 21:11:53 
32. 3.26 R' U' F R2 F' R2 U' R2 U @2022-09-06 21:12:12 
33. 4.42 R F R' F2 R U2 R' U2 R2 F' @2022-09-06 21:12:27 
34. 2.98 R2 F' U' R U2 F R' F' R2 @2022-09-06 21:12:45 
35. 3.24 U' F' R U' R U' R F2 R' @2022-09-06 21:12:59 
36. (4.87) F' R2 F R2 U' R F' R' U' @2022-09-06 21:13:16 
37. 4.29 F' R' F R' U2 F R F' U2 @2022-09-06 21:13:34 
38. 3.16 U2 F' R F' U2 R F2 R' U2 @2022-09-06 21:13:48 
39. 4.86 U2 F' R2 U2 R' U2 F2 R' U' @2022-09-06 21:14:07 
40. 4.06 U F2 R F U F U' R2 F' @2022-09-06 21:14:23 
41. (4.87) R' U R' F2 R U R' U2 F2 @2022-09-06 21:14:38 
42. 3.43 R U F2 U' F2 R U' R2 U2 R' @2022-09-06 21:14:53 
43. 2.80 U R2 U' F R F' U2 R F2 @2022-09-06 21:15:06 
44. 2.82 R2 U R' U2 R' U F' R U2 @2022-09-06 21:15:18 
45. 1.60 U R2 F R' U F' U F R' @2022-09-06 21:15:38 
46. 4.70 R2 U F' R F' R2 F' U' F R2 @2022-09-06 21:16:07 
47. 3.33 R2 U F2 U' F R2 U' F U @2022-09-06 21:16:24 
48. 2.94 F2 R' F2 R U F2 U2 F' R' @2022-09-07 06:40:18 
49. 2.83 R2 F' U R' U2 F2 U2 F' U' @2022-09-07 06:40:54 
50. 3.85 R2 F2 U R' U F' U F' U2 @2022-09-07 06:43:28 
51. 2.40 U R' F' R U' R' U F' R2 @2022-09-07 06:43:48 
52. 4.56 R2 U F2 U F U2 F' R2 U2 F @2022-09-07 06:44:10 
53. 3.35 F U R' U' F R F' R2 F' @2022-09-07 06:45:54 
54. 4.49 U R' F2 U F U R2 F2 R2 @2022-09-07 06:46:19 
55. 2.86 U R F' R U R' F2 R F2 @2022-09-07 06:46:35 
56. 3.27 F' R' U F' U R2 U' F2 R @2022-09-07 06:48:02 
57. (5.03) U2 R F' R' U2 F U2 R2 U' @2022-09-07 06:48:33 
58. 1.99 R2 U F2 R U2 R' F2 U' F' @2022-09-07 06:49:54 
59. 3.15 U' R2 F2 U R' F2 U R2 U' R @2022-09-07 06:50:18 
60. 2.96 F2 R F' R2 F' U F2 U' F' @2022-09-07 06:50:33 
61. (1.12) U R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 @2022-09-07 06:53:40 
62. 2.05 F' U R F' R U' F2 U F @2022-09-07 06:54:00 
63. (5.01) U' F' U R2 F' U' R U2 F2 @2022-09-07 06:54:34 
64. 2.16 F2 R F' U R' U2 R2 U' R F' @2022-09-07 06:56:27 
65. 2.76 R' F R U' F U2 F2 U' F @2022-09-07 06:56:38 
66. 2.72 F' R' U' R2 F2 U2 R' F U2 @2022-09-07 06:56:52 
67. 2.89 R2 U R' U R2 U R F R U' @2022-09-07 06:57:18 
68. 4.28 U R F' R2 U' F2 U' R U' @2022-09-07 06:57:36 
69. 2.99 U2 F' R2 F R2 U' F2 U' R' @2022-09-07 06:57:49 
70. 2.65 R U F' U2 F R' U F R2 @2022-09-07 07:02:34 
71. 2.71 R U2 R2 F2 U' F' R2 F R2 @2022-09-07 07:02:46 
72. 3.92 R F2 U' F' U2 F' R F' R2 U' @2022-09-07 07:03:57 
73. 3.50 F' U F U' F' R' U F' R2 U' @2022-09-07 07:04:37 
74. 3.32 U2 R' U2 F2 U F U2 R U' @2022-09-07 07:06:24 
75. 2.39 U F2 R2 F' R F' R F2 U2 @2022-09-07 07:07:04 
76. 3.79 U' F2 R2 U' R U R' U' R' @2022-09-07 07:07:26 
77. 2.66 F2 R2 F U F' R U' R2 U2 @2022-09-07 07:08:03 
78. 3.33 F' U2 F U2 F U F' R F' @2022-09-07 07:09:09 
79. 2.01 F R' U R' U' F' R2 F2 R' @2022-09-07 07:09:39 
80. 4.16 U R2 U' R F R' F' U2 F @2022-09-07 07:09:52 
81. 3.88 R F' U R2 U2 F2 R' U F' R' @2022-09-07 07:10:35 
82. 4.80 U F2 U' R U2 F' R F' U2 @2022-09-07 07:10:56 
83. 3.59 F R2 U R' F2 U' R F2 R' @2022-09-07 07:11:11 
84. 3.18 U F U F2 U2 R F' U2 F2 @2022-09-07 07:11:24 
85. 3.33 U2 R2 U R' U F' R' F2 R' @2022-09-07 07:11:37 
86. 4.04 R F2 U' R F U F' U2 F @2022-09-07 07:11:57 
87. 2.43 U2 R2 U F R2 U' F' U' F2 R' @2022-09-07 07:12:12 
88. (0.97) U R' U F2 R' F U2 R' U2 @2022-09-07 07:12:28 
89. 3.89 U R F U' R2 F R' U R2 @2022-09-07 07:12:45 
90. 3.51 F2 R2 F U F' R' F U R2 @2022-09-07 07:13:13 
91. 2.33 R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' F2 U' @2022-09-07 07:13:31 
92. 2.72 U' F U' R U F' U F' R' @2022-09-07 07:13:49 
93. 4.16 R2 U2 F2 U' R U F2 R2 U2 @2022-09-07 07:14:03 
94. 3.06 F2 U2 F' U F2 R2 U' F2 U2 @2022-09-07 07:14:25 
95. 2.15 U2 R F R2 U F' U' F2 R' @2022-09-07 07:15:04 
96. 3.17 U F' R2 U F' R F' U F2 @2022-09-07 07:15:47 
97. 3.55 U2 F2 U F2 R2 F' R' F2 R @2022-09-07 07:16:54 
98. 3.34 F2 U' F R2 U R' U F2 R2 @2022-09-07 07:17:15 
99. 2.84 F2 R' F' U' F U F R U' @2022-09-07 07:18:11 
100. 3.02 F R2 F U' F' R F U2 F2 @2022-09-07 07:18:49 
101. 2.60 R F' R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R2 @2022-09-07 07:19:27 
102. 3.97 R F2 R' U' F2 U R2 F' R2 U' @2022-09-07 07:19:56 
103. 4.68 R2 F' R F' U F' U' F2 R2 @2022-09-07 07:21:13 
104. 1.76 R F2 R F2 U' F U2 F2 R @2022-09-07 07:21:27 
105. 2.71 R' F' U F R' F2 R F2 R' @2022-09-07 07:21:36 
106. 2.04 R' F2 U2 F R2 F2 R' U F2 @2022-09-07 07:22:32 
107. (6.00) R' F R F2 R U F U2 R @2022-09-07 07:22:51 
108. 4.20 F' R2 F R' F' R2 U R' F' @2022-09-07 07:23:09 
109. 3.12 R F' U F U' F R2 U2 F @2022-09-07 07:23:30 
110. (4.97) F' U2 F R F2 U' R U' F @2022-09-07 07:23:42 
111. 3.25 F' R U2 F2 R F R2 U2 F @2022-09-07 07:24:00 
112. 3.69 F2 R' U' R2 F' U F' R2 U2 @2022-09-07 16:17:39 
113. 1.73 R F R' U R F' U2 R U' R @2022-09-07 16:18:05 
114. 2.86 U' F2 R' F' R2 U2 F U' R' @2022-09-07 16:18:56 
115. 2.89 U' R F' U R U2 R U' F2 U @2022-09-07 16:19:27 
116. 3.27 F R2 U' F2 U2 R' F' U' R' @2022-09-07 16:19:44 
117. 2.70 F' R2 U R' U2 F R U R U' @2022-09-07 16:20:03 
118. 2.57 F' U' F2 R U' R U2 R' F' @2022-09-07 16:20:17 
119. 3.40 F2 R2 U' F U' F2 U R2 F U' @2022-09-07 16:20:38 
120. 3.01 U2 F2 U2 F' R' F2 U' R' F' @2022-09-07 16:21:05 
121. 2.12 F2 U2 R2 U' F U' F R F2 R' @2022-09-07 16:22:13 
122. 3.02 F2 U2 R F' R F' R2 F U2 @2022-09-07 16:22:41 
123. 3.57 F2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 U2 R' @2022-09-07 16:23:04 
124. 2.11 U' R' F' R2 U2 F U2 R2 U' @2022-09-07 16:24:31 
125. 3.89 R' U R2 F R2 U' R' F U2 R2 @2022-09-07 16:24:52 
126. 3.14 R2 F U2 F U' F2 R F' R2 @2022-09-07 16:25:06 
127. 2.92 F R U' F R2 U2 R2 U' R' @2022-09-07 16:25:19 
128. 2.39 U F R2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' @2022-09-07 16:25:30 
129. 4.81 R2 F' R F' R' U2 R2 U' F U' @2022-09-07 16:27:13 
130. (1.32) R' U R U2 R' F2 U F U2 @2022-09-07 16:28:47 
131. 3.64 F' R' U2 R F' R F2 R' U2 @2022-09-07 16:29:08 
132. 3.90 F U' F R U2 F2 U' R' F2 R' @2022-09-07 16:29:22 
133. 1.99 F' R2 F' U2 F2 R U' R F' @2022-09-07 16:29:44 
134. 2.52 R2 F2 R' U' R' U2 F R U @2022-09-07 16:29:55 
135. 2.99 F' R2 U2 F U R2 U2 F R' @2022-09-07 16:30:05 
136. 4.64 U' F U2 R' F U F2 R U' @2022-09-07 16:30:24 
137. 4.01 R F2 R2 F' R2 U' R U2 R2 @2022-09-07 16:30:52 
138. 2.76 R' U' R F' R U R2 F' U2 @2022-09-07 16:31:54 
139. (1.45) U2 F2 R' U' F U' R' F' R' @2022-09-07 16:32:14 
140. 2.25 U R' U' R2 F R U' R F2 @2022-09-07 16:32:23 
141. 2.61 R2 F2 R U2 R F' R2 F' U @2022-09-07 16:32:58 
142. (1.00) U F2 U' R2 U' F' U2 R F' @2022-09-07 16:33:15 
143. 1.99 F R F' U R' F' U F2 R' @2022-09-07 16:33:26 
144. 2.10 F' R2 U2 R' F' R2 U2 F U' @2022-09-07 16:33:42 
145. 4.34 U2 R2 U2 F R' U2 R U' R' @2022-09-07 16:33:54 
146. 2.11 U R F' U F U2 R' U F' @2022-09-07 16:34:19 
147. 2.84 U F2 R' F U2 R2 U2 R F' @2022-09-07 16:34:35 
148. 2.24 U' F U F' U R U2 F' U' F @2022-09-07 16:35:04 
149. 2.00 R' F R2 F' R F' U F2 R @2022-09-07 16:35:18 
150. 4.29 F' R' F R' F2 U' F' R' F2 @2022-09-07 18:16:40 
151. 3.33 R F U' F' R U' R' U' F2 @2022-09-07 18:16:55 
152. 2.56 R2 U' F R F' U F2 U F2 @2022-09-07 18:17:34 
153. 2.22 R F R U2 R' F R2 F U2 @2022-09-07 18:17:47 
154. 3.34 F' R F' U' R2 U2 R' F U2 R' @2022-09-07 18:18:03 
155. 2.98 F' R U R' F2 U F' U R' @2022-09-07 18:18:23 
156. 3.75 R F2 U2 R' U F' R F2 R2 @2022-09-07 18:18:40 
157. 3.96 F2 U' F2 U R2 F' R U R2 @2022-09-07 18:18:53 
158. 3.60 F U F2 U F' U F' U R' U' @2022-09-07 18:19:07 
159. (1.10) U R2 U R U F' R2 U' F' @2022-09-07 18:19:21 
160. 2.99 R U2 R' U' F U R' F U2 @2022-09-07 18:19:39 
161. 3.01 R U2 F' U2 F R' F2 U' F2 U' @2022-09-07 18:19:58 
162. 2.95 U' R U' R F' R' F U2 R U' @2022-09-07 18:20:17 
163. 2.66 R F2 U2 F' R F2 U' R2 U @2022-09-07 18:21:11 
164. 3.35 F' R' F R F R' F' U2 F' @2022-09-07 18:22:47 
165. 2.42 R U' R U' R F' U' F' R' @2022-09-07 18:23:03 
166. 3.55 U' R F' U F' R2 U F U2 F' @2022-09-07 18:23:17 
167. (5.04) F' R2 F' R' U R' F' U' F' R @2022-09-07 18:23:33 
168. 4.35 R F U' R' U F2 R' U F' @2022-09-07 18:24:38 
169. 2.65 U2 F' U' F2 R F U' R F2 @2022-09-07 18:24:54 
170. 3.19 F' U F' R2 U R U F2 R2 @2022-09-08 20:10:47 
171. (1.04) R2 U' F R U' F U2 F' R' @2022-09-08 20:11:46 
172. 2.52 R F' U' F U2 F R' U F2 @2022-09-08 20:11:58 
173. 3.13 U' R2 F R F' R U2 F R' U' @2022-09-08 20:12:18 
174. 3.47 R F2 U F U2 R2 F U' F2 @2022-09-08 20:12:34 
175. 3.79 R' F2 R F R' U2 F R' F' @2022-09-08 20:13:08 
176. 2.22 F' R F R' U' R' U' F2 R @2022-09-08 20:13:24 
177. (7.88) F2 R F' U2 R2 U' R' F' U2 @2022-09-08 20:13:46 
178. 3.58 R F2 U' R U R F' R2 U2 F' @2022-09-08 20:14:06 
179. 1.67 U2 F R2 F U R F' R' U' @2022-09-08 20:14:37 
180. 2.29 F U2 R' F R' U2 F2 R2 U' @2022-09-08 20:15:03 
181. 2.78 F2 R U' F2 R U' F' R' F2 @2022-09-08 20:15:30 
182. 2.43 F' U R U2 F2 R F' U F2 R @2022-09-08 20:15:43 
183. 4.08 R2 U' F2 U F' R U' R U @2022-09-08 20:15:55 
184. 3.03 U F R2 F R' U' F R' F' @2022-09-08 20:16:14 
185. (1.43) F2 R U2 F U F2 U2 F' R2 @2022-09-08 20:16:42 
186. 2.43 U2 R' F U F2 R2 F' R U' R2 @2022-09-08 20:16:59 
187. 3.08 U2 F' U2 R' F U' F2 R U @2022-09-08 20:17:13 
188. 2.12 F R2 F R' U2 F2 R F' R' @2022-09-08 20:17:26 
189. (6.00) F' U' F2 U2 F' U' R F U2 @2022-09-08 20:17:38 
190. 3.09 F2 U R' F2 U' R2 U' F' U' @2022-09-08 20:17:54 
191. 4.10 R F' U2 R U' F' U2 F' U' @2022-09-08 20:18:08 
192. 2.88 R U R2 F' R' U2 R2 F2 U2 @2022-09-08 20:18:22 
193. 2.22 R' U F2 R' U F' R U F' @2022-09-08 20:18:37 
194. 3.88 F2 U2 F' U F2 R2 U' R U R' @2022-09-08 20:18:50 
195. 1.93 U F' R2 F R2 U' F U2 R2 @2022-09-08 20:19:03 
196. 2.38 F' R' F' U F' U F' R' U2 @2022-09-08 20:19:14 
197. 2.92 U2 F R' U2 F' R2 F U' F2 U' @2022-09-08 20:19:25 
198. 2.97 U2 R2 U2 R F U' F2 R U2 @2022-09-08 20:19:36 
199. 2.85 R' U F2 U' R2 F R' U' R U' @2022-09-08 20:19:49 
200. 3.33 U R' U' R' F U' R' F' U' @2022-09-08 20:20:03





Spoiler: Sub-3 ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-08 (solving from 2022-09-07 07:21:27 to 2022-09-08 20:21:25)
avg of 100: 2.97

Time List:
1. 1.76 R F2 R F2 U' F U2 F2 R @2022-09-07 07:21:27 
2. 2.71 R' F' U F R' F2 R F2 R' @2022-09-07 07:21:36 
3. 2.04 R' F2 U2 F R2 F2 R' U F2 @2022-09-07 07:22:32 
4. (6.00) R' F R F2 R U F U2 R @2022-09-07 07:22:51 
5. 4.20 F' R2 F R' F' R2 U R' F' @2022-09-07 07:23:09 
6. 3.12 R F' U F U' F R2 U2 F @2022-09-07 07:23:30 
7. 4.97 F' U2 F R F2 U' R U' F @2022-09-07 07:23:42 
8. 3.25 F' R U2 F2 R F R2 U2 F @2022-09-07 07:24:00 
9. 3.69 F2 R' U' R2 F' U F' R2 U2 @2022-09-07 16:17:39 
10. 1.73 R F R' U R F' U2 R U' R @2022-09-07 16:18:05 
11. 2.86 U' F2 R' F' R2 U2 F U' R' @2022-09-07 16:18:56 
12. 2.89 U' R F' U R U2 R U' F2 U @2022-09-07 16:19:27 
13. 3.27 F R2 U' F2 U2 R' F' U' R' @2022-09-07 16:19:44 
14. 2.70 F' R2 U R' U2 F R U R U' @2022-09-07 16:20:03 
15. 2.57 F' U' F2 R U' R U2 R' F' @2022-09-07 16:20:17 
16. 3.40 F2 R2 U' F U' F2 U R2 F U' @2022-09-07 16:20:38 
17. 3.01 U2 F2 U2 F' R' F2 U' R' F' @2022-09-07 16:21:05 
18. 2.12 F2 U2 R2 U' F U' F R F2 R' @2022-09-07 16:22:13 
19. 3.02 F2 U2 R F' R F' R2 F U2 @2022-09-07 16:22:41 
20. 3.57 F2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 U2 R' @2022-09-07 16:23:04 
21. 2.11 U' R' F' R2 U2 F U2 R2 U' @2022-09-07 16:24:31 
22. 3.89 R' U R2 F R2 U' R' F U2 R2 @2022-09-07 16:24:52 
23. 3.14 R2 F U2 F U' F2 R F' R2 @2022-09-07 16:25:06 
24. 2.92 F R U' F R2 U2 R2 U' R' @2022-09-07 16:25:19 
25. 2.39 U F R2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' @2022-09-07 16:25:30 
26. 4.81 R2 F' R F' R' U2 R2 U' F U' @2022-09-07 16:27:13 
27. (1.32) R' U R U2 R' F2 U F U2 @2022-09-07 16:28:47 
28. 3.64 F' R' U2 R F' R F2 R' U2 @2022-09-07 16:29:08 
29. 3.90 F U' F R U2 F2 U' R' F2 R' @2022-09-07 16:29:22 
30. 1.99 F' R2 F' U2 F2 R U' R F' @2022-09-07 16:29:44 
31. 2.52 R2 F2 R' U' R' U2 F R U @2022-09-07 16:29:55 
32. 2.99 F' R2 U2 F U R2 U2 F R' @2022-09-07 16:30:05 
33. 4.64 U' F U2 R' F U F2 R U' @2022-09-07 16:30:24 
34. 4.01 R F2 R2 F' R2 U' R U2 R2 @2022-09-07 16:30:52 
35. 2.76 R' U' R F' R U R2 F' U2 @2022-09-07 16:31:54 
36. 1.45 U2 F2 R' U' F U' R' F' R' @2022-09-07 16:32:14 
37. 2.25 U R' U' R2 F R U' R F2 @2022-09-07 16:32:23 
38. 2.61 R2 F2 R U2 R F' R2 F' U @2022-09-07 16:32:58 
39. (1.00) U F2 U' R2 U' F' U2 R F' @2022-09-07 16:33:15 
40. 1.99 F R F' U R' F' U F2 R' @2022-09-07 16:33:26 
41. 2.10 F' R2 U2 R' F' R2 U2 F U' @2022-09-07 16:33:42 
42. 4.34 U2 R2 U2 F R' U2 R U' R' @2022-09-07 16:33:54 
43. 2.11 U R F' U F U2 R' U F' @2022-09-07 16:34:19 
44. 2.84 U F2 R' F U2 R2 U2 R F' @2022-09-07 16:34:35 
45. 2.24 U' F U F' U R U2 F' U' F @2022-09-07 16:35:04 
46. 2.00 R' F R2 F' R F' U F2 R @2022-09-07 16:35:18 
47. 4.29 F' R' F R' F2 U' F' R' F2 @2022-09-07 18:16:40 
48. 3.33 R F U' F' R U' R' U' F2 @2022-09-07 18:16:55 
49. 2.56 R2 U' F R F' U F2 U F2 @2022-09-07 18:17:34 
50. 2.22 R F R U2 R' F R2 F U2 @2022-09-07 18:17:47 
51. 3.34 F' R F' U' R2 U2 R' F U2 R' @2022-09-07 18:18:03 
52. 2.98 F' R U R' F2 U F' U R' @2022-09-07 18:18:23 
53. 3.75 R F2 U2 R' U F' R F2 R2 @2022-09-07 18:18:40 
54. 3.96 F2 U' F2 U R2 F' R U R2 @2022-09-07 18:18:53 
55. 3.60 F U F2 U F' U F' U R' U' @2022-09-07 18:19:07 
56. (1.10) U R2 U R U F' R2 U' F' @2022-09-07 18:19:21 
57. 2.99 R U2 R' U' F U R' F U2 @2022-09-07 18:19:39 
58. 3.01 R U2 F' U2 F R' F2 U' F2 U' @2022-09-07 18:19:58 
59. 2.95 U' R U' R F' R' F U2 R U' @2022-09-07 18:20:17 
60. 2.66 R F2 U2 F' R F2 U' R2 U @2022-09-07 18:21:11 
61. 3.35 F' R' F R F R' F' U2 F' @2022-09-07 18:22:47 
62. 2.42 R U' R U' R F' U' F' R' @2022-09-07 18:23:03 
63. 3.55 U' R F' U F' R2 U F U2 F' @2022-09-07 18:23:17 
64. (5.04) F' R2 F' R' U R' F' U' F' R @2022-09-07 18:23:33 
65. 4.35 R F U' R' U F2 R' U F' @2022-09-07 18:24:38 
66. 2.65 U2 F' U' F2 R F U' R F2 @2022-09-07 18:24:54 
67. 3.19 F' U F' R2 U R U F2 R2 @2022-09-08 20:10:47 
68. (1.04) R2 U' F R U' F U2 F' R' @2022-09-08 20:11:46 
69. 2.52 R F' U' F U2 F R' U F2 @2022-09-08 20:11:58 
70. 3.13 U' R2 F R F' R U2 F R' U' @2022-09-08 20:12:18 
71. 3.47 R F2 U F U2 R2 F U' F2 @2022-09-08 20:12:34 
72. 3.79 R' F2 R F R' U2 F R' F' @2022-09-08 20:13:08 
73. 2.22 F' R F R' U' R' U' F2 R @2022-09-08 20:13:24 
74. (7.88) F2 R F' U2 R2 U' R' F' U2 @2022-09-08 20:13:46 
75. 3.58 R F2 U' R U R F' R2 U2 F' @2022-09-08 20:14:06 
76. 1.67 U2 F R2 F U R F' R' U' @2022-09-08 20:14:37 
77. 2.29 F U2 R' F R' U2 F2 R2 U' @2022-09-08 20:15:03 
78. 2.78 F2 R U' F2 R U' F' R' F2 @2022-09-08 20:15:30 
79. 2.43 F' U R U2 F2 R F' U F2 R @2022-09-08 20:15:43 
80. 4.08 R2 U' F2 U F' R U' R U @2022-09-08 20:15:55 
81. 3.03 U F R2 F R' U' F R' F' @2022-09-08 20:16:14 
82. 1.43 F2 R U2 F U F2 U2 F' R2 @2022-09-08 20:16:42 
83. 2.43 U2 R' F U F2 R2 F' R U' R2 @2022-09-08 20:16:59 
84. 3.08 U2 F' U2 R' F U' F2 R U @2022-09-08 20:17:13 
85. 2.12 F R2 F R' U2 F2 R F' R' @2022-09-08 20:17:26 
86. (6.00) F' U' F2 U2 F' U' R F U2 @2022-09-08 20:17:38 
87. 3.09 F2 U R' F2 U' R2 U' F' U' @2022-09-08 20:17:54 
88. 4.10 R F' U2 R U' F' U2 F' U' @2022-09-08 20:18:08 
89. 2.88 R U R2 F' R' U2 R2 F2 U2 @2022-09-08 20:18:22 
90. 2.22 R' U F2 R' U F' R U F' @2022-09-08 20:18:37 
91. 3.88 F2 U2 F' U F2 R2 U' R U R' @2022-09-08 20:18:50 
92. 1.93 U F' R2 F R2 U' F U2 R2 @2022-09-08 20:19:03 
93. 2.38 F' R' F' U F' U F' R' U2 @2022-09-08 20:19:14 
94. 2.92 U2 F R' U2 F' R2 F U' F2 U' @2022-09-08 20:19:25 
95. 2.97 U2 R2 U2 R F U' F2 R U2 @2022-09-08 20:19:36
96. 2.85 R' U F2 U' R2 F R' U' R U' @2022-09-08 20:19:49 
97. 3.33 U R' U' R' F U' R' F' U' @2022-09-08 20:20:03 
98. (8.51) R2 U2 F2 R F R F U' R2 @2022-09-08 20:20:15 
99. (0.89) U R2 U F' R' F2 R2 U R2 @2022-09-08 20:21:08 
100. 3.23 F' U2 F R2 F' U R2 F' R' U' @2022-09-08 20:21:25





Spoiler: 2.8 ao50



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-08 (solving from 2022-09-07 16:32:14 to 2022-09-08 20:17:26)
avg of 50: 2.84

Time List:
1. 1.45 U2 F2 R' U' F U' R' F' R' @2022-09-07 16:32:14 
2. 2.25 U R' U' R2 F R U' R F2 @2022-09-07 16:32:23 
3. 2.61 R2 F2 R U2 R F' R2 F' U @2022-09-07 16:32:58 
4. (1.00) U F2 U' R2 U' F' U2 R F' @2022-09-07 16:33:15 
5. 1.99 F R F' U R' F' U F2 R' @2022-09-07 16:33:26 
6. 2.10 F' R2 U2 R' F' R2 U2 F U' @2022-09-07 16:33:42 
7. 4.34 U2 R2 U2 F R' U2 R U' R' @2022-09-07 16:33:54 
8. 2.11 U R F' U F U2 R' U F' @2022-09-07 16:34:19 
9. 2.84 U F2 R' F U2 R2 U2 R F' @2022-09-07 16:34:35 
10. 2.24 U' F U F' U R U2 F' U' F @2022-09-07 16:35:04 
11. 2.00 R' F R2 F' R F' U F2 R @2022-09-07 16:35:18 
12. 4.29 F' R' F R' F2 U' F' R' F2 @2022-09-07 18:16:40 
13. 3.33 R F U' F' R U' R' U' F2 @2022-09-07 18:16:55 
14. 2.56 R2 U' F R F' U F2 U F2 @2022-09-07 18:17:34 
15. 2.22 R F R U2 R' F R2 F U2 @2022-09-07 18:17:47 
16. 3.34 F' R F' U' R2 U2 R' F U2 R' @2022-09-07 18:18:03 
17. 2.98 F' R U R' F2 U F' U R' @2022-09-07 18:18:23 
18. 3.75 R F2 U2 R' U F' R F2 R2 @2022-09-07 18:18:40 
19. 3.96 F2 U' F2 U R2 F' R U R2 @2022-09-07 18:18:53 
20. 3.60 F U F2 U F' U F' U R' U' @2022-09-07 18:19:07 
21. (1.10) U R2 U R U F' R2 U' F' @2022-09-07 18:19:21 
22. 2.99 R U2 R' U' F U R' F U2 @2022-09-07 18:19:39 
23. 3.01 R U2 F' U2 F R' F2 U' F2 U' @2022-09-07 18:19:58 
24. 2.95 U' R U' R F' R' F U2 R U' @2022-09-07 18:20:17 
25. 2.66 R F2 U2 F' R F2 U' R2 U @2022-09-07 18:21:11 
26. 3.35 F' R' F R F R' F' U2 F' @2022-09-07 18:22:47 
27. 2.42 R U' R U' R F' U' F' R' @2022-09-07 18:23:03 
28. 3.55 U' R F' U F' R2 U F U2 F' @2022-09-07 18:23:17 
29. (5.04) F' R2 F' R' U R' F' U' F' R @2022-09-07 18:23:33 
30. (4.35) R F U' R' U F2 R' U F' @2022-09-07 18:24:38 
31. 2.65 U2 F' U' F2 R F U' R F2 @2022-09-07 18:24:54 
32. 3.19 F' U F' R2 U R U F2 R2 @2022-09-08 20:10:47 
33. (1.04) R2 U' F R U' F U2 F' R' @2022-09-08 20:11:46 
34. 2.52 R F' U' F U2 F R' U F2 @2022-09-08 20:11:58 
35. 3.13 U' R2 F R F' R U2 F R' U' @2022-09-08 20:12:18 
36. 3.47 R F2 U F U2 R2 F U' F2 @2022-09-08 20:12:34 
37. 3.79 R' F2 R F R' U2 F R' F' @2022-09-08 20:13:08 
38. 2.22 F' R F R' U' R' U' F2 R @2022-09-08 20:13:24 
39. (7.88) F2 R F' U2 R2 U' R' F' U2 @2022-09-08 20:13:46 
40. 3.58 R F2 U' R U R F' R2 U2 F' @2022-09-08 20:14:06 
41. 1.67 U2 F R2 F U R F' R' U' @2022-09-08 20:14:37 
42. 2.29 F U2 R' F R' U2 F2 R2 U' @2022-09-08 20:15:03 
43. 2.78 F2 R U' F2 R U' F' R' F2 @2022-09-08 20:15:30 
44. 2.43 F' U R U2 F2 R F' U F2 R @2022-09-08 20:15:43 
45. 4.08 R2 U' F2 U F' R U' R U @2022-09-08 20:15:55 
46. 3.03 U F R2 F R' U' F R' F' @2022-09-08 20:16:14 
47. 1.43 F2 R U2 F U F2 U2 F' R2 @2022-09-08 20:16:42 
48. 2.43 U2 R' F U F2 R2 F' R U' R2 @2022-09-08 20:16:59 
49. 3.08 U2 F' U2 R' F U' F2 R U @2022-09-08 20:17:13 
50. 2.12 F R2 F R' U2 F2 R F' R' @2022-09-08 20:17:26





Spoiler: 2.7 ao25



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-08 (solving from 2022-09-07 16:32:14 to 2022-09-07 18:21:11)
avg of 25: 2.71

Time List:
1. 1.45 U2 F2 R' U' F U' R' F' R' @2022-09-07 16:32:14 
2. 2.25 U R' U' R2 F R U' R F2 @2022-09-07 16:32:23 
3. 2.61 R2 F2 R U2 R F' R2 F' U @2022-09-07 16:32:58 
4. (1.00) U F2 U' R2 U' F' U2 R F' @2022-09-07 16:33:15 
5. 1.99 F R F' U R' F' U F2 R' @2022-09-07 16:33:26 
6. 2.10 F' R2 U2 R' F' R2 U2 F U' @2022-09-07 16:33:42 
7. (4.34) U2 R2 U2 F R' U2 R U' R' @2022-09-07 16:33:54 
8. 2.11 U R F' U F U2 R' U F' @2022-09-07 16:34:19 
9. 2.84 U F2 R' F U2 R2 U2 R F' @2022-09-07 16:34:35 
10. 2.24 U' F U F' U R U2 F' U' F @2022-09-07 16:35:04 
11. 2.00 R' F R2 F' R F' U F2 R @2022-09-07 16:35:18 
12. (4.29) F' R' F R' F2 U' F' R' F2 @2022-09-07 18:16:40 
13. 3.33 R F U' F' R U' R' U' F2 @2022-09-07 18:16:55 
14. 2.56 R2 U' F R F' U F2 U F2 @2022-09-07 18:17:34 
15. 2.22 R F R U2 R' F R2 F U2 @2022-09-07 18:17:47 
16. 3.34 F' R F' U' R2 U2 R' F U2 R' @2022-09-07 18:18:03 
17. 2.98 F' R U R' F2 U F' U R' @2022-09-07 18:18:23 
18. 3.75 R F2 U2 R' U F' R F2 R2 @2022-09-07 18:18:40 
19. 3.96 F2 U' F2 U R2 F' R U R2 @2022-09-07 18:18:53 
20. 3.60 F U F2 U F' U F' U R' U' @2022-09-07 18:19:07 
21. (1.10) U R2 U R U F' R2 U' F' @2022-09-07 18:19:21 
22. 2.99 R U2 R' U' F U R' F U2 @2022-09-07 18:19:39 
23. 3.01 R U2 F' U2 F R' F2 U' F2 U' @2022-09-07 18:19:58 
24. 2.95 U' R U' R F' R' F U2 R U' @2022-09-07 18:20:17 
25. 2.66 R F2 U2 F' R F2 U' R2 U @2022-09-07 18:21:11





Spoiler: 2.2 ao12



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-08 (solving from 2022-09-07 16:31:54 to 2022-09-07 16:35:18)
avg of 12: 2.24

Time List:
1. 2.76 R' U' R F' R U R2 F' U2 @2022-09-07 16:31:54 
2. 1.45 U2 F2 R' U' F U' R' F' R' @2022-09-07 16:32:14 
3. 2.25 U R' U' R2 F R U' R F2 @2022-09-07 16:32:23 
4. 2.61 R2 F2 R U2 R F' R2 F' U @2022-09-07 16:32:58 
5. (1.00) U F2 U' R2 U' F' U2 R F' @2022-09-07 16:33:15 
6. 1.99 F R F' U R' F' U F2 R' @2022-09-07 16:33:26 
7. 2.10 F' R2 U2 R' F' R2 U2 F U' @2022-09-07 16:33:42 
8. (4.34) U2 R2 U2 F R' U2 R U' R' @2022-09-07 16:33:54 
9. 2.11 U R F' U F U2 R' U F' @2022-09-07 16:34:19 
10. 2.84 U F2 R' F U2 R2 U2 R F' @2022-09-07 16:34:35 
11. 2.24 U' F U F' U R U2 F' U' F @2022-09-07 16:35:04 
12. 2.00 R' F R2 F' R F' U F2 R @2022-09-07 16:35:18





Spoiler: 1.9 ao5???????????



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-08 (solving from 2022-09-07 16:32:14 to 2022-09-07 16:33:26)
avg of 5: 1.90

Time List:
1. 1.45 U2 F2 R' U' F U' R' F' R' @2022-09-07 16:32:14 
2. 2.25 U R' U' R2 F R U' R F2 @2022-09-07 16:32:23 
3. (2.61) R2 F2 R U2 R F' R2 F' U @2022-09-07 16:32:58 
4. (1.00) U F2 U' R2 U' F' U2 R F' @2022-09-07 16:33:15 
5. 1.99 F R F' U R' F' U F2 R' @2022-09-07 16:33:26



All of these are PB's lol.
I would say that I am sub-3.3, sub-3 soon!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 10, 2022)

On call with @Luke Solves Cubes and I got PB ao5 by like 0.2 something. WTH just happened

and the fact that while this was happening he was failing to get sub-5
no offense luke

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-09
avg of 5: 1.66

Time List:
1. 2.00 R2 U F' U2 F U F' U F 
2. (2.20) F2 U' R' F2 U F' U R' U2 
3. (1.36) F R' F U' R2 F' U2 F2 U' 
4. 1.49 U' F U2 F' U2 F R U' R' 
5. 1.49 F' U2 F U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U'


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 10, 2022)

lol 2x2 Single

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-09
single: 0.76

Time List:
1. 0.76 R2 U2 F2 R' F R' U2 R F' U'


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 10, 2022)

I just can't stop getting freaking sub-2 2x2 average of 5's, can I?

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-09 (solving from 2022-09-09 20:22:01 to 2022-09-09 20:25:56)
avg of 5: 1.52

Time List:
1. (2.71) F R' U' F2 R U' R' U2 R2 @2022-09-09 20:22:01 
2. 1.91 R U' R' U' R U' F U2 F' @2022-09-09 20:22:14 
3. (0.73) U R' U R2 F2 U F' U F2 @2022-09-09 20:24:16 
4. 1.18 R' U R' U' F2 U R2 F' R2 @2022-09-09 20:25:26 
5. 1.47 U2 F' U F U' F2 U' F' U' @2022-09-09 20:25:56


i am getting better at 2x2!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 10, 2022)

Some ao12..... [email protected]

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-10 (solving from 2022-09-09 19:59:47 to 2022-09-09 20:04:46)
avg of 12: 2.01

Time List:
1. 1.21 @2022-09-09 19:59:47 
2. 2.23 @2022-09-09 20:00:11 
3. 1.68 @2022-09-09 20:01:08 
4. 1.99 @2022-09-09 20:01:21 
5. 2.93 @2022-09-09 20:01:34 
6. 2.84 @2022-09-09 20:01:51 
7. 1.81 @2022-09-09 20:02:05 
8. (0.99) @2022-09-09 20:02:17 
9. (5.54) @2022-09-09 20:02:53 
10. 3.31 @2022-09-09 20:03:09 
11. 1.07 @2022-09-09 20:04:00 
12. 1.02 @2022-09-09 20:04:46

why couldnt it be sub-2 just WHY


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 10, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> why couldnt it be sub-2 just WHY


because I'm getting it first


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 10, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-10 (solving from 2022-09-10 07:38:37 to 2022-09-10 07:55:45)
avg of 12: 2.00

Time List:
1. (3.94) R2 F R U' R2 F2 U' R F' @2022-09-10 07:38:37
2. 1.85 F U' R' U2 F' U' R F U' @2022-09-10 07:47:20
3. 2.60 F U R U' R2 F2 U' R U @2022-09-10 07:47:32
4. 1.61 F' U' R U' F U R2 F2 R2 @2022-09-10 07:51:32
5. 1.60 U F' U' F U R2 U R' U @2022-09-10 07:51:47
6. 2.13 R' F U R' F2 U' R' U2 F' @2022-09-10 07:52:07
7. 1.92 F' R2 U' F' U2 R2 F R' F' @2022-09-10 07:52:45
8. 1.79 R' U2 R2 F U' F' U' R2 U @2022-09-10 07:53:23
9. 2.09 R F2 R U F U F2 U2 F' @2022-09-10 07:54:21
10. 2.30 U' R2 U2 F' R' U R2 U2 F2 @2022-09-10 07:55:00
11. (1.45) F' R2 F2 U' F' R U F R @2022-09-10 07:55:30
12. 2.09 U' F U F' R' U2 R2 F R' @2022-09-10 07:55:45


God, so close!

Reconstructions:

1. (3.94)
x' y z2 x' // inspection
L2 F' U L // Anti-CLL "layer"
R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' U R2 F2 // solve finish

2. 1.85
x2 // inspection
U R' U R U' R' // layer + OLL Skip
U' (T-perm) // PBL (sort of)

3. 2.60
x' // inspection
L' U' F' U' R U R' U' R // layer
U L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F // CLL

4. 1.61
y' z x' // inspection
U' F U' F' // layer + OLL Skip
y' (J-perm) // PBL (sort of)

5. 1.60
R' U x' R U' R' // layer
U' R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // CLL (Triple-Sune)

6. 2.13
F R2 x' U' R' // layer
F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' U' // CLL

7. 1.92 
y x' // inspection
U L' U' L R U R' // layer
F R U' R' U R U R' F' // CLL

8. 1.79
y x' // inspection
U R U R2 F' R // layer
(T-perm) // PBL (sort of)

9. 2.09
y2 // inspection
B R U R' // Anti-CLL layer
U2 F R' F' R U R U' R F2 R2 U2 // Anti-CLL

10. 2.30
z // inspection
U' R U R F2 R2 // layer
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' U' // CLL

11. (1.45)
x' // inspection
U L U' L' U L // layer
F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' U // CLL

12. 2.09
U L2 U F2 L2 // layer
U2 R U2 R2 F2 R U R' F2 R F' U // CLL

And it was stackmatted, @NigelTheCuber


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 10, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> 12. 2.09
> U L2 U F2 L2 // layer
> U2 R U2 R2 F2 R U R' F2 R F' U // CLL


For this CLL, I use R U' R' U R U' R' F R' F' R2 U R', it's longer but much more fingertrick friendly imo than the F2 alg.


baseballjello67 said:


> 10. 2.30
> z // inspection
> U' R U R F2 R2 // layer
> U R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' U' // CLL


I used to use this CLL alg as well, but I switched to R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F', both work okay for me but I think this alg is faster.


baseballjello67 said:


> 5. 1.60
> R' U x' R U' R' // layer
> U' R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // CLL (Triple-Sune)


lol this alg I use R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R U' R' F R F', it's faster for me than the triplesune alg.

These algs depend on the person though, they work quite well for me, but they might not work well for you. Also never use Tperm and don't use B/D moves in 2x2 lol. Hope you get your first sub-2 ao12 soon!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 10, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> For this CLL, I use R U' R' U R U' R' F R' F' R2 U R', it's longer but much more fingertrick friendly imo than the F2 alg.
> 
> I used to use this CLL alg as well, but I switched to R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F', both work okay for me but I think this alg is faster.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Sep 10, 2022)

I use R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R2 instead op triple-sune, if finger tricked the right way it's super fast


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 10, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> For this CLL, I use R U' R' U R U' R' F R' F' R2 U R', it's longer but much more fingertrick friendly imo than the F2 alg.


i think U R U R' U' R' F R2 F' U' R' U' R is better


----------



## gsingh (Sep 10, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> because I'm getting it first


You mean me, right?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 10, 2022)

I prefer R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R2 for pure-L. Triple sune is slow. Like Imsoosm said, don't use T-perm, there a several better options that aren't as awkward for 2x2. 









Best 2x2 Algs


Home Best 2x2 Algs <a href="#gid=1700845611">Template</a>,What algorithms are on this page? 1,2,3,4,5 <a href="#gid=86561176">PBL</a>,<a href="#gid=653202178">EG</a>,<a href="#gid=646850830">LEG-1</a>,<a href="#gid=1927166195">TCLL</a>,<a href="#gid=1686689488">LS</a> PBL (Ortega/Varasano),CLL •...




docs.google.com


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 11, 2022)

Sorry, @NigelTheCuber 

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-11 (solving from 2022-09-11 06:48:15 to 2022-09-11 06:51:53)
avg of 12: 1.96

Time List:
1. 2.02 F' U F U' R F' U2 R U' F2 @2022-09-11 06:48:15 
2. 1.93 F U R2 U' R2 U' R' F' U' F' @2022-09-11 06:48:27 
3. 2.39 U2 F2 U' F R F' R U R2 @2022-09-11 06:48:44 
4. 2.28 U' F2 U' F U2 F U2 F2 U2 @2022-09-11 06:48:59 
5. 1.99 U F' U F' U' R U2 R F @2022-09-11 06:49:32 
6. (2.42) R U' F U' F2 U2 R U' F2 @2022-09-11 06:49:50 
7. 1.99 R' U2 R F' U R F' R' F' @2022-09-11 06:50:11 
8. (1.22) F U2 R' U2 R2 F' R' F R2 @2022-09-11 06:50:26 
9. 1.57 U' R F2 R' U' F' R' U R2 @2022-09-11 06:50:43 
10. 1.90 F' U R2 U' F U2 R F2 R2 @2022-09-11 06:51:13 
11. 1.98 F' U2 R' U F' U2 R2 F R' @2022-09-11 06:51:35 
12. 1.54 U2 F' U2 R F' U' R2 F2 U @2022-09-11 06:51:53

I am still in literal shock. I am so freaking inconsistent. I was getting 3.5x ao12 before this and now that obliteration of the sub-2 ao12 barrier. 

1. 2.02
x' z' y2 // inspect
R' U' R U2 R U' R' U R U' R' F // sad layer but predicted CLL so yay
F U' R U2 R' U' F2 R U R' U // CLL

2. 1.93
x // inspect
L U2 R U' R2 F R' F2 R2 // layer
U' // skip

3. 2.39
y' // inspect
U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 // layer in 0.6 seconds lmao
U R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U2 // CLL
(Pure RU-Gen)

4. 2.28
y' // inspect
U' R2 U2 R U R' // layer
(Double-sune with lockups) // CLL

5. 1.99
z' // inspect
R2 U R' y (R U' R' // layer
R U R') U R U R' F R' F' R // CLL

6. (2.42)
F R U' R2 U R2 U F2 R2 // layer
U2 R U' R' F R' F' R U2 // CLL

7. 1.99
x' y2 // inspection
R U R2 F' R // layer
U F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' U // CLL

8. (1.22)
y x' // inspection
U' R U' R2 F R U2 // solve, one-looked

9. 1.57
L U' F' L2 U L // layer
U2 R U' R2 F R F' R U R' U' R U R' U2 // CLL

10. 1.90
z // inspection
U R2 F' R // layer
F' R U R' U' R' F R // CLL

11. 1.98
x' y // inspection
U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 // layer
R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' U' // CLL

12. 1.54
U' F' U R U' R F2 R2 // layer
U R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' // CLL

Just wow. WOW


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 11, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> 5. 1.60
> R' U x' R U' R' // layer
> U' R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // CLL (Triple-Sune)


21 moves and a rotation in 1.6? Idk seems kinda strange to me, since thats 13 something TPS. Also that CLL alg broke my brain.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 11, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> 21 moves and a rotation in 1.6? Idk seems kinda strange to me, since thats 13 something TPS. Also that CLL alg broke my brain.


Yeah, I should update the algorithm. @Jorian Meeuse gave me a really good one. But I have learned to execute that alg fast and it is full RU-Gen. (other than the rotation)


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 11, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> 8. (1.22)
> y x' // inspection
> U' R U' R2 F R U2 // solve, one-looked


Hold on, you get 1.60 with a 21 move solution but only 1.22 with 7? I'm not sure about all this tbh.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 11, 2022)

I'd like to see him record himself downstacking this ao12 with legal timer starts and stops.


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 11, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> 21 moves and a rotation in 1.6? Idk seems kinda strange to me, since thats 13 something TPS. Also that CLL alg broke my brain.


Well, CLL is just spamming tps. For that CLL case I use a 16 move alg that I can comfortably sub-0.9/sub-0.85 with it, and that's over 17 tps. And that rotation isn't really an rotation, you can also think of it as an L move. 

But I have to agree here, one looking that 7 mover should definitely get you a sub-1, and @baseballjello67 you can predict the EG-1 case with a 4 move face in inspection?? (doing U' L' U' L will get you the case)


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 11, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Hold on, you get 1.60 with a 21 move solution but only 1.22 with 7? I'm not sure about all this tbh.


gan 251 lockups be like



DuckubingCuber347 said:


> I'd like to see him record himself downstacking this ao12 with legal timer starts and stops.


I will try, but I am not saying yes because I dont want to be the next gsingh for filming


Imsoosm said:


> Well, CLL is just spamming tps. For that CLL case I use a 16 move alg that I can comfortably sub-0.9/sub-0.85 with it, and that's over 17 tps. And that rotation isn't really an rotation, you can also think of it as an L move


agree


Imsoosm said:


> But I have to agree here, one looking that 7 mover should definitely get you a sub-1, and @baseballjello67 you can predict the EG-1 case with a 4 move face in inspection?? (doing U' L' U' L will get you the case)


already said why

If you guys wanna say I fake, say it. I don't even care. I know that I got the average and that's all. Back to the 2x2 and 3x3 grind!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 13, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-13 (solving from 2022-09-13 14:55:39 to 2022-09-13 14:56:37)
avg of 5: 1.65

Time List:
1. (0.78) U' R F2 U' R2 U' R2 U F2 R' @2022-09-13 14:55:39 
2. 0.84 U F U R2 F U F2 R U2 @2022-09-13 14:55:59 
3. (2.89) F R' F U' F2 R2 U' R F' @2022-09-13 14:56:11 
4. 2.46 F U2 R U2 R' U2 R U F2 @2022-09-13 14:56:23 
5. 1.65 R' U' R' F R2 U' F' R2 F2 R' @2022-09-13 14:56:37

Nice ao5! What were those first two scrams...........


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 13, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-13 (solving from 2022-09-13 14:55:39 to 2022-09-13 14:56:37)
> avg of 5: 1.65
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Reconstruction for first 2, please?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 13, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Reconstruction for first 2, please?


no problemo

1. (0.78)
U F R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 F' // CLL

2. 0.84
x' // inspection
F' R U R' U R U2 R' U' // CLL


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 14, 2022)

0.47 on cam! PB!

+ recon as well

_still never gotten a 4-mover_


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 19, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-18 (solving from 2022-09-18 17:16:18 to 2022-09-18 17:19:41)
avg of 5: 1.01

Time List:
1. (DNF(3.56)) R2 U R F2 U2 F' R2 F U' @2022-09-18 17:16:18 
2. 0.64 U2 R' F2 U' F' U F2 R U' R @2022-09-18 17:17:18 
3. 0.69 R' F U F R F U' R' F2 R' U R @2022-09-18 17:17:35 
4. (0.34) R' U' R F2 U R F' U' F' @2022-09-18 17:19:00 
5. 1.69 R F' R2 F' U' R U2 R' U' F' R2 @2022-09-18 17:19:41

I don't understand what the hell happened here. This is a massacre of sanity. 

On cam too! I will post on youtube. If you don't believe me, try them yourselves. 
I know there will be people saying
'oh your scrams are fake why u lie' and more blah blah but I don't care. Ask @tetraaa because I was on call with him.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 19, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-18 (solving from 2022-09-18 17:16:18 to 2022-09-18 17:19:41)
> avg of 5: 1.01
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Solutions?


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 19, 2022)

Tried the scrambles, 2.18 avg (1.64 without +2)

2.75, (3.26+), 0.91, (0.61), 2.88



Spoiler: My solutions



1. Can't find lol
2. y R' F' R U R U' (R')
3. x' z' R U R U' R' U2 (insane exec)
4. y2 L U R' U' (ik it's weird but easier to do stackmatted)
5. z2 L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F' L2 x U2 (the x happened because I dropped it lol)


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 19, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Solutions?


k
1. Don't care cause it's a DNF
2. y // inspect
R' F' R (U R U' R) // layer + CLL (cancellation)
3. z y // inspect
U' R' U R U' // solve
4. y2 x' // inspect
R U R' U' // solve
5. x2 y2 /// inspect
L' U2 L U2 R U' R' F' R2 B2 // Anti-CLL


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 4, 2022)

wat 3x3 PB single
in the middle of a math test i took today.

I love the tornado v3

I also happened to get a 4-move xx-cross

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-03
single: 5.49

Time List:
1. 5.49 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L D2 R' D' R D' L' R' F L'

Broke previous PB by 0.7!


----------



## gsingh (Oct 4, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I love the tornado v3


I don't.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 4, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> wat 3x3 PB single
> in the middle of a math test i took today.
> 
> I love the tornado v3
> ...


Recon?

Edit: never mind, I found it! Wow! This scramble is insane!


----------



## gsingh (Oct 4, 2022)

gsingh said:


> I don't.


Nvm I did some stuff with the settings I like it now.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 4, 2022)

gsingh said:


> I don't.


Oh


gsingh said:


> Nvm I did some stuff with the settings I like it now.


Yay


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 6, 2022)

I decided that I will grind pyra till sub-6, where I will buy a YLM, possibly Steven's.

Day 1: LBL learnt, averaging 8-11.


----------



## Cuber2s (Oct 6, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I decided that I will grind pyra till sub-6, where I will buy a YLM, possibly Steven's.
> 
> Day 1: LBL learnt, averaging 8-11.


i average low 6 with a very basic lbl. i haven't improved in a while, lets see if you catch up to me


----------



## gsingh (Oct 6, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I decided that I will grind pyra till sub-6, where I will buy a YLM, possibly Steven's.
> 
> Day 1: LBL learnt, averaging 8-11.


Another progression thread to unwatch...


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 7, 2022)

Well, Day 2 was a lot better!

Averaging high-7 to mid-8.



Spoiler: Session



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-06
solves/total: 41/41

single
best: 4.49
worst: 15.45

mean of 3
current: 6.14 (σ = 1.69)
best: 6.14 (σ = 1.69)

avg of 5
current: 5.93 (σ = 0.32)
best: 5.93 (σ = 0.32)

avg of 12
current: 7.33 (σ = 1.76)
best: 7.33 (σ = 1.76)

Average: 8.40 (σ = 1.80)
Mean: 8.64

Time List:
1. 10.71 R U B U' L' R L B l r b u
2. 10.80 R' B L R' U R' B' U' R' l' b u
3. 10.16 L U B U' R' L' B' L' l' r' u
4. 8.10 L U' R' L' U' B U' R' l r b u'
5. 11.11 B U' R' U B R L' U L' l' r' u
6. 14.34 R L B' L U L R L' l b'
7. 7.50 B U' L' B U B' R U l' b u'
8. 7.07 B' U L' R' U' R L U' r b' u'
9. 8.65 U B U L' B L U L B' l b' u'
10. 7.26 L U' R' B' L U L' B' r' b u'
11. 9.37 L' B U' L R B' R' L l u
12. 7.17 R B' R U' R' B' R' B l r' u
13. 6.32 R' L' R U' L' U R L' U' r'
14. 13.55 U' L' B' R B L' B' U l b'
15. 7.49 B' U L' R' L' R' L' U' r' b u'
16. 15.45 L B' U L R' L R L' l' r'
17. 7.37 R B R' U B' R U' B L' u
18. 7.51+ L' U' R B' L' R' B' L' r b
19. 7.53 L U' R' B U L' R B l' u'
20. 11.61 L' R' B' U R' B R' L l' b'
21. 5.76 B' U' L' U' R B' L U' l b' u'
22. 9.15 B R B R' L U B' R' l r' u'
23. 8.45 L' B' R U B' U R L' u'
24. 8.12 B U R' B' U' B U' R' u
25. 7.77 L' U R L B' R' U' B' r' b u
26. 7.31 L B' R B L R B U' B' b
27. 8.49 U B' L U R' U' B' U l' r b u'
28. 10.49 R' U' B U' B' R B' U' R b u'
29. 6.95 R L' B' R L U' L U' l' r'
30. 6.76 U R' B' U' R' U B U l r u
31. 5.41 L R' L' B' U L U B l r' b
32. 6.90 R' B R U' R B L' U R l r' u
33. 14.92 B L B' R U' L' B R l r
34. 9.39 R' U' L' U' L' R' U L l' r b' u'
35. 10.76 L U' L B L' R B' L' B' l' r' b'
36. 8.46 R B' U B' U B L R' l' r' b' u
37. 5.56 B' U L R' U' L U B' b
38. 6.15 L' R U' L' R' U' R' U R l' r
39. 7.86 R' U' R' B R L B' R' l' b u
40. 6.08 U R' B L' B L U R' l r b' u
41. 4.49 R' L U L U R' U L r b' u





Spoiler: PB Single?!



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-06
single: 4.49

Time List:
1. 4.49 R' L U L U R' U L r b' u





Spoiler: PB Ao5!



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-06
avg of 5: 5.93

Time List:
1. 5.56 B' U L R' U' L U B' b
2. 6.15 L' R U' L' R' U' R' U R l' r
3. (7.86) R' U' R' B R L B' R' l' b u
4. 6.08 U R' B L' B L U R' l r b' u
5. (4.49) R' L U L U R' U L r b' u





Spoiler: PB AO12!



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-06
avg of 12: 7.33

Time List:
1. 6.76 U R' B' U' R' U B U l r u
2. 5.41 L R' L' B' U L U B l r' b
3. 6.90 R' B R U' R B L' U R l r' u
4. (14.92) B L B' R U' L' B R l r
5. 9.39 R' U' L' U' L' R' U L l' r b' u'
6. 10.76 L U' L B L' R B' L' B' l' r' b'
7. 8.46 R B' U B' U B L R' l' r' b' u
8. 5.56 B' U L R' U' L U B' b
9. 6.15 L' R U' L' R' U' R' U R l' r
10. 7.86 R' U' R' B R L B' R' l' b u
11. 6.08 U R' B L' B L U R' l r b' u
12. (4.49) R' L U L U R' U L r b' u


All in all, a great day! I will be gone on Saturday and Sunday but expect an update on Monday. See you tomorrow!

still using LBL


----------



## SpiFunTastic (Oct 7, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Example 2x2 AO5: (3.93 Average)
> 
> (2.99)- good scramble, decent CLL
> 3.79 - decent
> ...


Yo, use J perm's CLL trainer and grind your CLL recog, that'll help a ton trust me


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 7, 2022)

SpiFunTastic said:


> Yo, use J perm's CLL trainer and grind your CLL recog, that'll help a ton trust me


That's what I did for two weeks straight in July to become sub-3 )


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 7, 2022)

Start of Day 3- grind

it worked



Spoiler: Sub-4 Single!!!



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-07
single: 3.99

Time List:
1. 3.99 L U R B' R U' L' R' r'





Spoiler: +2'ed out of a sub-4.5 ao5 but still PB



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-07
avg of 5: 5.15

Time List:
1. 4.63 R B U L' R B U B r' 
2. (8.42) L R' U B L' R' B L' l r' 
3. 6.67+ U' L' U R L' R L' R l' u 
4. (3.99) L U R B' R U' L' R' r' 
5. 4.15 U' B' R' L' R' L' B U' r b


Nice start!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 24, 2022)

End of Day 20- Oh, did I forget something?

Sub-7 now yay



Spoiler: sub-7 ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-23
avg of 100: 6.63

Time List:
1. 4.49 L' U L U R' L U' B' l r' b' 
2. 5.68 R B' U' R L U L R' l' r b 
3. 4.52 U' B' R' B R' U' R' L r b u 
4. 10.04 B R' U R' L' U' R U r' b 
5. 4.74 L' B' U B R' U B L' l' b' 
6. 6.16 R' L' B' U' L' B' L B l' r 
7. 5.99 U B' L R B R' L' B l' r b' u 
8. 8.36 R U B R B' L' U R' l r' u' 
9. 6.27 B U L' R U' B L U' l' r' 
10. 4.88 U' R L' U R' B R' U' l' r' b' u 
11. 6.67 R' U R L' U L' B R b u' 
12. 7.02 U' R' U R' L' B R B' l r' b' u' 
13. 5.32 B U' B L' U' B L' B' l' r' b 
14. 6.31 L B L U' R L' B' R' L' l' r b 
15. 8.54 U' B' U' B' R U' B' R L' l r' b u' 
16. 8.14 R L' B L' U B' U R r b' u 
17. 6.16 R' U' R L U' L R U B' l' r' b u 
18. 7.31 L U' B R L' B' U L r' u 
19. 5.33 B U' L B U' L U' L' B' r b' 
20. 6.19 R' B L' U B L' U B' L' r' b' 
21. (3.40) L' B U B U' R L' U' r u 
22. 7.36 B' R U L U' B' R' L' l' r' b u' 
23. 8.48 B R' L B' R' L R L' l' r' b u' 
24. 4.78 B' U' R' B L R B R r u' 
25. (12.14) R B' U L R' L B' U' b' u' 
26. 8.68 L' B R' L' U' B R B' l' r b u 
27. 4.37 R B' R U' B U R' B' l r' b' 
28. 4.48 L U B R' L B U R' r b' u' 
29. 7.85 R U L' B U' B' U B l b' u 
30. 5.77 B L R' L' U' R B L' u' 
31. 7.73 L R L U' B' L' U R l r' b u 
32. 6.00 U L R B L' B R U' r b' u' 
33. 7.32 U R' B' L' U' R L' B' l 
34. 3.98 L B' U R' L B' L B' l r b u' 
35. 4.52 R L' B L R' L' U B r' u 
36. 4.02 L' B' U' B' R B' L B' l' r u 
37. 6.65 U' L' R L B L B L' l' b' 
38. 5.88 B' L B R' B' R' B' U' l' u 
39. 5.30 U R' U R' U L U B' l r 
40. 7.07 L' B' U L B L B L u' 
41. 6.07 U L U B' R B' L U b u 
42. 8.02 L B R' U' L B U R' l r b' u' 
43. 7.27 R L' R L R L U' B l b u 
44. 6.03 R' L' R U R' B' U' B' l r' b u' 
45. 5.62 U' R U' B U R U L' l' 
46. 5.03 L B' L R B' R B' R' l' r b u' 
47. 6.82 L U' L' R' L' B L B' b' u' 
48. 6.02 L R U R B U R' B R l r b' u' 
49. 8.95 L R' B' L B' U' R' L b u 
50. 4.45 L' U' B U' B L' B R u' 
51. 8.20 U' R' U B L B U' B' l r' b 
52. 4.93 L' R B L U R' U L r 
53. 3.77 L' R U L U R' B U' u 
54. 9.18 R' U R L U' R U B' R' b' u' 
55. 7.10 R' L B R' L' R' B L' R' l r' 
56. 6.30 B' L B U' R' B' U' R l r' b u' 
57. 5.97 B' R L R B' R' U' R l r' u 
58. 4.53 U B U R B' R L U' l' b' u 
59. 10.60 R' L' U L' B R' U' B l' r b' u' 
60. 5.80 U R U' L R' B L' R' l' u 
61. 5.48 R B R' U' B L R' L' R l' 
62. 7.65 R' U B' L B' R' U B R u' 
63. 6.61 B' L' U' R B' R B L' l' r b u' 
64. (13.75) B' R U B R L' B' U l' r b' u' 
65. 5.98 R L B' L' U' R' B R l' r' b' 
66. 7.82 R' B' R' U L' U R' B' L' l r' 
67. 7.32 L' U L' R U B' L U' l' r' b' 
68. 10.33 B' U L R B' L' R B L' U' l' r' b u 
69. 7.68 B' U' B' L' B' U R L l' r b' u 
70. 8.82 L B' U' R L R L' B r b' u 
71. 4.97 B R' U R B U B' L l b' 
72. (2.93) L' U' L U' L' U' L' B' l' r' u 
73. 9.40 L B' R' B U' R' U' L r b 
74. 6.74 L U L B' R L' U' R l b 
75. (12.74) U' B U' B R U' L' R b' 
76. 7.13 R U' B' L' R L' B' R' l' r' b' 
77. 8.73 L' R U R L' R U' B U l r b 
78. 4.35 L' B L R U B' U R U' u' 
79. 5.23 U' L' B L' B R' B R' l' b' u' 
80. 5.77 R B' R B L B U' R' r b u' 
81. 7.77 L R' U R' L' B L' U' L r b' u 
82. 6.85 U L' R' L' U R U R l r b u 
83. 5.03 B' U B' L B L' U' B' l r b' u' 
84. (3.75) R' B L' B U' R' B' U' u 
85. (11.23) B U' L U L R' U' R' r b' u' 
86. 9.08 B L U' B' R L' B' L r b' 
87. 7.50 B' R U R' L' U B' U r 
88. 4.57 U' L' B' R B' R' U R' l' b' 
89. 8.73 B' U L B U R' U B l b' 
90. (3.62) B' U R' L B' U' B' R' B' l r u 
91. (12.67) L B U' R' L' R' B U' l r' u 
92. 7.53 L' U B R' L' R L' R l' r u' 
93. 5.80 B' L R B' U' R' L R' l r b u 
94. 7.30 B' R B' R' U' L' B' U' r b' 
95. 8.63 B U' L' B' U L' R' L' l b' u 
96. 7.07 U' L B U R L' U' B' l r b u' 
97. (3.42) U B' U' L B' R L B' b u' 
98. 7.05 B U' L' R U B' L U' l r' b' 
99. 8.48 R L U' R' L U B L' U' r b' u 
100. 5.93 U' B R' B' U' R' L' B b' u'


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 29, 2022)

Um...
my csTimer just reset. 
Did anyone else's? I am now using CubeDesk, but with a new account because I lost my old one. Starting from scratch people. 

Also, I don't remember most of my PB's sadly, so I am literally starting from scratch.


----------



## Nevan J (Oct 30, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Um...
> my csTimer just reset.
> Did anyone else's? I am now using CubeDesk, but with a new account because I lost my old one. Starting from scratch people.
> 
> Also, I don't remember most of my PB's sadly, so I am literally starting from scratch.


Didn't you make a pb sheet?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 30, 2022)

outdated af


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 30, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-30
avg of 12: 1.70

Time List:
1. 1.63 U F R' U F2 R' U' F' R2 
2. 1.46 U2 R2 U' F U' R2 U2 R' F' 
3. 1.80 R F R2 U2 R' F' R U2 R' 
4. 1.22 U R' F R' F' R2 U R U 
5. 1.77 R F U R2 U' R F R2 U 
6. (1.15) R2 F' U2 R U' R2 F U F' R' 
7. (1.89) F R2 U F' U' R F2 U R' F' 
8. 1.82 R2 F R F' R F' U' R U 
9. 1.86 F' R' U' F2 R2 U R' U R 
10. 1.89 F U' F' U F U' F' U' F' 
11. 1.79 F2 U' F U' F R U F' U2 
12. 1.77 F U F R2 F R' F2 R F2 U'

AYO PURE SUB-2 WTF


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 8, 2022)

I traded my GTS3M to my friend in exchange for a CH Limited Edition (like the primary internal) Tornado V2. New main, until my spare piece for my V3 comes in


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 9, 2022)

Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-11-08
best 3x3 average of 100: 11.25

Solves:
1. 9.18 D2 B2 F2 U2 L' B2 D2 R D2 R D2 F2 U L U2 R B2 D2 B D' F2
2. 11.09 F2 D2 B2 D2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B F' L U B2 D F' L D' U2 B2
3. 9.40 U' B2 U B2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D F L' B F D' L F D R
4. 11.25 U2 L2 U2 B F2 D2 R2 B L2 B2 F' R2 U F R2 U2 R' D' R' B D'
5. 11.08 U2 R D2 L D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L' B2 R' F' D' R' D2 U' B L R2 F2
6. 11.12 D2 B2 U2 L D2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 L' U2 F' U F D R' D2 U L D
7. 8.46 R' U F U D2 L' D' F R B L2 U2 D2 F R2 U2 R2 B' U2 F'
8. 10.78 L2 B2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 L2 F' L2 B U' B2 U2 L2 R2 B' L' B2 R'
9. 8.18 D F R' U R U2 L B' U D2 B' U2 F D2 B' U2 D2 L2 B U2 L2
10. 10.66 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 L' D2 F U R2 B L2 B2 L
11. 8.90 L2 B R2 F' D2 U2 R2 F U2 B R2 B2 R' F D' U2 L F' R D2 F
12. 11.93 B R2 D2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B' L U2 R B2 U' F' R2 B U
13. 10.52 U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B U2 B D2 U2 L D2 F2 D' B2 F2 L' U F' U'
14. 11.98 B2 L2 D' U R2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U R' U' B F2 U' L2 F' U' B2 L
15. 10.07 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D U2 L2 F' L R' U' R2 F D2 U' B2 R2
16. 10.79 U B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B' R' D' L' R D L B' L D2
17. 12.46 L2 U2 R F2 D2 R' F2 U2 L' B2 R' D' F R2 U L2 D' L' D'
18. 12.19 F' U' B2 D R L' F2 U' R D2 F D2 F L2 U2 F U2 F2 B' L2 U2
19. 11.55 F2 D R2 U2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 R' B R2 D B' F2 R F L D2
20. 9.20 U L2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 D B2 U2 B2 F R' D L2 F2 L2 D2 F' R2
21. 11.46 U2 F' L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 F U2 F D2 R B' U B' D U R' B L
22. 10.05 U' L F' U2 L2 D2 R U2 B' D R2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 F2
23. 10.61 L2 U B2 L2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B L2 R' D B2 F' D2 R' B'
24. 10.49 R U2 L B2 R F2 L2 B2 L F2 D2 U2 F L U R D' R B R2 F
25. 9.66 D F2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D R2 D' F2 D R U L R2 D B U2 L F R
26. 12.91 B2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D R2 U' R' D' F U2 L B' U B F2 R2
27. 12.08 F2 U B2 R2 D R2 F2 D' B2 D B2 D2 F' L F' L2 F2 D' R' D' B U'
28. 15.91 R2 D2 B2 L' F2 R' F2 R' D2 U2 F2 D2 B R B2 D' L2 F' U' R'
29. 9.01 B2 L2 R2 D2 U' F2 D R2 D B2 R2 U2 F' L' D F2 U' L2 B' R2 D
30. 12.86 F' U' B R2 D2 L U2 D' L' F2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2
31. 14.20 U2 D' B2 L2 F L2 F' R' D2 B L2 U2 B2 U2 F' R2 L2 U2 B R2
32. 14.05 L2 R2 U L2 D' R2 D F2 U2 F2 U F' D2 U2 R U' B' R' F R D'
33. 13.74 B D2 F' D2 L2 B2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 F R D2 B L2 R D F U' L R
34. 14.79 D2 B L2 F2 D2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F' D U2 B' D' R' U F' R' F
35. 12.71 U2 B2 L B2 R' D2 U2 F2 R U2 B2 L2 F R' U2 B L F' D F' U
36. 13.08 F2 L' U2 L' B2 R B2 D2 R2 D2 R' U2 F U F' R' B R U' B2 L2
37. 14.73 F2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' R U2 F L' D2 U L' U2 R
38. 11.64 B' D2 F2 L2 F2 D' R' B U F2 D R2 F2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' D' F2
39. 14.11 U2 B L2 B' L2 B2 L2 D' R L2 U F2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 U2
40. 12.91 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 F D U2 R F' U2 L' R' F2
41. 15.11 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D' L2 B' L D' R' B2 F' D F2 L F'
42. 12.81 D2 F' L2 D2 F R2 B U2 L2 F D2 L2 D' B' R' D' L' D2 U R2 F
43. 14.56 B2 U' D B2 R U2 B D L' B2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 D'
44. 9.85 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' U2 L2 D2 L2 F R U' R2 B' L' B U F2 R'
45. 14.70 U L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 U L B' D' F D2 R2 F' D R
46. 9.88 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 F' D2 B U2 B R' B2 R' D' L2 F2 L F
47. 9.91 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 U F2 L2 D' L F2 D' U' R B2 U B' U'
48. 13.69 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U' B2 L2 R' U2 F' L F L' U B L'
49. 12.08 R2 D2 F2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 B2 R' D2 L' B D L2 R' F D L2 F L2 U'
50. 11.82 F2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 R2 F U2 F' R2 F' L B R B D' R' F L U' F
51. 12.81 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 D F L' F' R B' L D' R' F2 U
52. 12.39 D B2 U2 F2 U L2 U L2 D' L2 B2 U' B' D L B F2 U L2 F L2 R'
53. 11.57 D2 B' U2 B' D2 U2 F' R2 B U2 R2 D2 U L' B2 U' L' F2 R2 B U' L'
54. 14.59 B2 R U F R2 U' R2 F2 R F2 D2 L2 U2 D2 B2 R2 B' L2 B U2 L2
55. 9.87 U F2 U F2 L2 R2 U' B2 F2 U R2 D L' U' L' F' L R2 B2 D' L
56. 11.68 D F2 R F' D L B' R' U L2 D2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B R2 D2 F
57. 11.86 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R B' F' L U' B' R2 D2 B R2
58. 10.73 U2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' U' L2 F L2 R' D2 R' U L' U2 F' R'
59. 10.73 L F B R' F2 D L' D F' R2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 U L2 F2 D R2 D
60. 9.30 F L2 U2 F L2 D2 B D2 F' U2 F2 D2 R F D U' L B' D R' B
61. 10.55 B2 R2 B U2 L2 D2 F' U2 F L2 U2 B' D U L' D2 F D' R U F
62. 9.11 D2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' U2 L2 F2 L2 B' U F D B L U B2 F' R'
63. 12.16 F D' B L D R U B2 D F B' R2 D2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 F' B2 U2
64. 11.30 U2 B U2 B2 L2 B D2 F2 D2 F' R2 F2 L D' L F' R2 F2 D' R B2
65. 15.47 U' B2 U F2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' F' D L F' U L2 U2 F' L'
66. 10.57 R2 D F2 D' F2 D R2 U' R2 F2 U L2 R' F' L' R' F2 U R2 U B
67. 10.47 F2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D F D' B U2 L B2 U' R F U2
68. 10.51 R' F2 D2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 L D2 B2 R' B' L2 D' F L U L' B2 R'
69. 9.13 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 B' L' R2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D R'
70. 11.42 R2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' F' R2 U' L B' L2 B' L' F'
71. 11.70 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' L' B' R2 U L' R' B R U'
72. 10.78 R2 U L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B R U R2 D' R2 F U2 F2
73. 11.46 D2 L' U2 D B U F2 D R U2 L2 B R2 B D2 B' D2 R2 L2 F' D2
74. 11.15 R2 L' B U2 R' L2 F D F2 B2 R' D2 R' D2 R B2 L' B2 R' B2
75. 12.18 R2 F R2 B L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F' D L2 F' L' D B U2 F L2
76. 7.60 D' L2 D2 U R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D2 R' D B2 L' F' L B U' L2 F2
77. 10.79 D' F' L U' D2 B L2 D R' U2 L2 F' D2 F L2 U2 B U2 B' R2 F'
78. 9.76 R2 L2 B R2 L' U L' U2 R' U2 F' U2 D2 F' D2 B R2 F U2 R2
79. 10.97 U' F2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 U' B' D' B' U' L D' L2 F2 U'
80. 10.69 U' L2 U B2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D F2 D2 L' R F' R' B' R' B' F2 D U2
81. 9.92 F2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 D' U2 F2 L' B F' U' L B U2 R2 F2 D'
82. 8.32 F2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' B D' U F U2 L' R' F2 R2
83. 9.95 R' U L' U F2 U2 D B R' L2 D2 F L2 F' L2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 F
84. 10.80 B L2 U2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 F2 L2 U2 L' R' U' L U2 F' R D' L B
85. 11.63 U F2 R2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 U F D2 L B U L D2 B R' U2
86. 12.20 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 R' D B2 U B L2 U R' F2
87. 10.73 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U L B U B D F' R' U2 F' D'
88. 11.28 R F2 D' F' L' B R2 F2 D L U L2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 U R2
89. 10.88 F' B' L' B U R2 D F R D' L' B2 R F2 R' D2 B2 R U2 R' D2 F2
90. 11.40 D2 L' F R L2 B D R D R2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 L2
91. 12.10 U' B2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 F' R D2 R F D L' B2 F' D
92. 9.01 U' B2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 R B U F' L R' U F' D' U'
93. 10.07 D2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 B R2 F' D2 L2 F2 R' D' U2 F2 R D' B D L F2
94. 8.23 U2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 U2 B R' D' B' D U2 R' D' U' B'
95. 10.90 R2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 U' L2 D U2 L2 F' D2 L U2 F2 D L B2 F'
96. 10.28 B2 R D2 U2 R B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 R B2 F' L B2 L2 F D B' R2 U'
97. 11.00 B2 L2 F2 D R2 D2 U L2 U B2 D2 F' R D2 L D2 F' U B' U'
98. 10.61 D U2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L' U F L' D' U F L' U'
99. 11.50 U R2 D B2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R' D U F L2 R D U' R2
100. 9.26 D L2 U' B2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' B' L' R2 B2 U' F D L' U



How the hell is everyone improving so fast?? I have barely improved 1.5 seconds in eight months!


----------



## LBr (Nov 9, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-11-08
> best 3x3 average of 100: 11.25
> 
> Solves:
> ...


Ikr same


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 9, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> How the hell is everyone improving so fast?? I have barely improved 1.5 seconds in eight months!


You've been doing too much 2x2


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 12, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> You've been doing too much 2x2


Well, kinda.
Also like almost sub-11 now! 

Generated by CubeTime.
Best ao100: 10.92

Time List:
1. 12.03: D L B2 L2 F2 L D2 B2 F2 L F' U2 B2 U R U' L2 D2
2. 10.83: R D2 B D2 L2 F R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U F2 L D2 U2 F L2 R
3. (16.16): B2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U R B' R2 B' D2 L2 R U' B' R'
4. 13.23: U2 R D2 U B2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 R2 F R' F R B2 L' U' F'
5. 13.93: D L2 B' U2 B L2 R2 D2 F' L2 U F L U2 F L2 B2 L2
6. 14.51: R2 F U2 B' L2 U2 R2 F U2 F' U' B2 F2 R' B D2 L' R2 D2 L2
7. 12.39: F2 U2 L R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 D' F R' D' U F' D' R F
8. 11.46: F L' R2 F' R2 B L2 B D2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' L D U' B' R2 U' R
9. (6.59): U2 B R' F2 U' R2 L' F' U2 B L2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B' D L2 U2
10. 10.90: D2 L B L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 F' R' F2 U R B2 D2 F
11. 10.13: R L2 U2 B U2 B L2 R2 F U2 F D' L2 B R2 U2 L U B2 D'
12. 9.80: D' R U' D2 F U2 L D2 L2 D2 F D2 R2 L2 F' D' L' U
13. 9.93: B2 L' F U2 F' B D' F' L2 B L F2 R F2 L F2 U2 F2 U2
14. 9.73: D B2 U B2 D2 F2 D F2 U' F2 D L' D B2 U B R' D' F2 U2
15. 10.06: L' F2 D2 U R2 B2 U' R2 B F R D2 B2 F' D' R2 D' R
16. 8.86: F2 D R B2 U2 L2 B' D2 B R2 B2 D L' F' D' L D B2
17. 9.88: D' L2 B2 D' L2 D F2 U F2 U L' D' L' B F' L U' B2 R' U
18. 12.86: B' D' L2 D2 F B U2 L' U' R' F2 U' L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 D2
19. 9.33: L2 D F2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D R2 B2 F R D' L F' U2 F' D2 L'
20. 9.49: R' F D' R2 F2 R F2 R2 D2 U2 R' B' F' L' F2 L' B D2
21. 9.33: R' F' U B2 R2 D' U' R2 U' L2 B2 U' R D R U L' D' U2 F'
22. 11.79: B' D2 F2 D2 U F2 R2 F2 L' U' F L' F' D U' L' R U
23. 8.49: L U F D2 L2 F2 L2 B' U2 F R2 D R U' F' R U2 L' D R'
24. 13.96: L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 U' R' F' D U L2 F' U' R F2 U2 F
25. 8.89: U2 L2 U F R B' U2 B L2 D F2 U B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D2 F' R
26. 11.36: D2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 R2 B2 L' D2 B' U R' F R' D L' R B
27. 12.79: D' R2 B' U2 L2 D2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 R F' D R2 D2 L' F' D2 F2
28. 13.03: U2 B2 D L2 D F2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 R B U2 L D2 B' F' L2 U
29. 8.53: U' R2 D U' L2 D' F2 L2 R2 F2 L D U' F2 L B U2 L' D' R
30. (7.98): U' D' B' L' F' L2 D B2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L' B2 L F2 R2 U
31. 11.88: D F2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 U' B L D' U L2 B' U' L2 D L'
32. 11.36: L' D F' D2 F L2 B' D2 U2 B2 F' U2 R' D2 L' R2 D L2 R2 D
33. 11.06: D' F L2 F2 R D2 L F U D2 L2 D2 R U2 F2 R' U2 D
34. 8.53: F U F R2 B' L' F U2 R U' L2 U2 D' F2 U2 D' R2 D' L'
35. 8.46: B L F R2 B' F2 D2 F D2 L2 D2 F2 U F D L R' F R'
36. 7.99: L2 F U L2 U2 F2 R2 U' F U R B2 F2 R' D' F L'
37. 9.49: R2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U L' D2 B2 D' B' F' U F' R D'
38. 9.36: F2 R B2 R B2 L' B2 R2 D2 F' L2 D' B2 F2 L' D' B2 F R' F'
39. (7.06): L2 R2 U R2 U B2 D' B2 U F2 U L U B2 F2 D F U2 B D'
40. 9.13: R F R2 F2 D' R L2 U B' L' D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L' D2 R' U
41. 9.19: F2 L' F' R' U' R' D' R' U F D2 R F2 R2 U2 R2 L B2 R' D2
42. 14.73: U' R U' L' F B2 L U' R F U2 L2 B' L2 F' R2 B L2
43. 13.06: F U' L' U2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 B R2 B2 F L' U2 B L2 R' B' R2
44. (18.16): U2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 D U2 L2 U R D' B' U' B2 R B2 L2 R'
45. 12.66: U' F U L2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L D' R B L' R D' F'
46. 9.02: F' R' U' B R2 B2 U2 B' R2 L' B R2 F' R F' U' B'
47. 9.46: B2 L F2 B U' F2 U2 L' B' R' U' F2 L2 U B2 U B2 L2 D2
48. 8.26: F2 L F2 D2 F2 L' R F2 R2 D B' U' F' D B R U' B' U2
49. 10.09: R2 U L' F' U R F L' F' B2 L U2 R' L2 U2 B'
50. (7.79): D F L' F2 D F2 D2 U2 R2 U' F2 L U' F' R' D2 B2 D' L'
51. 9.49: D2 L' F' U2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 B' U' F2 D U R' B U2 F U
52. 14.36: D' L' R2 U2 B L2 U2 F' L2 U2 B' D2 R F U2 L B R2 D'
53. 10.09: R2 F L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U L' R' D U2 R2 F' L' F2 D' R'
54. 12.33: R D2 R2 D2 F U2 R' F' R' U2 R' D2 R' D2 B2 D' L2
55. 12.46: F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 R' U2 L D2 R' F2 R2 B L2 F D2 R' D' U B' U2
56. 11.93: B2 U R2 U' L2 U' B2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 L D B' D' B' F2 L B'
57. 10.09: R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R' D2 R' F' R' B' F2 D L F2 U' L2 R2
58. 10.79: R2 D' F2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B D2 F' D R B' L' R B U2 R
59. 10.29: L' D2 L2 D' U2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' R' U' F L' U R D2 U F D'
60. 8.23: L2 B' D2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 D2 B2 F' U' F2 R F' U' R2 U' F L2
61. 10.66: D R D2 R U2 L2 R' D2 B2 D2 F' L' F U2 B F2 U' L2 R2
62. 9.89: R2 D2 L' F2 U2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 F U' R U2 L' B L' D R F
63. 10.89: F2 D2 F R2 D R2 D2 U2 B2 R' B U B' L' D U'
64. 10.53: R' B' U' F U D L' F2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 D B2 L' F2 D
65. 11.51: L' D2 U2 L' B2 R B2 L' F2 R2 D2 R' D R2 B U B L2 B2 L2
66. 13.26: R' D' F' L B2 L D2 R L' D B' D2 R2 B' L2 F' B2 R2 B
67. (6.76): D L2 D2 R2 F2 U' F D B D L U R2 D2 F' L U2
68. 10.36: L' B2 L F' B R D' B' U D B2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 R
69. 10.86: R D B2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 R' B R2 D2 F U' B' U R' D2
70. 12.19: D2 F' L' U2 B R2 F' D2 L2 B2 L2 D' R U' R2 D' B U2 B
71. 11.03: F' R D L2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 U' R' F2 L B F' U L2 U2
72. 11.36: F2 U' R2 U' D2 R F' B' L' F2 L D2 L' D2 L U2 R2 D2 L B
73. 8.66: L' B F2 U2 F' L2 U2 L2 R B2 D2 L' U2 R' U' B2 F2 R2
74. 9.73: L' D' U2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 F U B' D' U F R' D2
75. 10.08: B L F2 R2 U F2 U' D2 F2 L' F2 L2 D2 F2 R F2 D2 F' D2
76. 13.46: F' D2 L' D' F' L' F' R' U' F2 B R2 L2 U2 B R2 F D2 L2 B
77. 9.33: B R2 F B L D B2 D F' R2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 U' F'
78. (14.76): B' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L' D2 F' L' F' L' U F'
79. 9.93: L' U B L2 R2 D L2 R2 D L2 U B2 D R' B2 R2 U F L2 R
80. 11.73: B' R L2 U' F2 U L D' B' R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 D2 F2
81. 14.13: L2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 F' U F U F2 R F2 L B U
82. 10.56: L' F L' F2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 F2 R2 D F' D L' R' F R2
83. 8.66: B' U2 F D F2 L U2 D L' F R2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D
84. 12.13: B2 L B U B L2 F R2 F2 R2 F' L' D F2 R B2 R' U
85. (15.13): L' D' R2 B2 U B2 U B2 U2 R F R2 D L2 D2 R U' R2 F
86. 10.39: D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B U2 F' L2 U2 B L U2 R2 D R F U' R U2 F'
87. 8.54: B R2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 L D' L2 U B' L' U L R2 F2 R'
88. 14.39: L' B2 D' F D2 F L2 F2 U2 B2 D B U2 B F' R' B'
89. (15.16): U L2 D R D2 F' B U B L2 B' D2 B2 R2 L2 B' L2 F' L
90. 11.36: U B' R F2 R2 B2 L2 D U L2 F2 U' B' R B2 F' D' L U R'
91. 14.06: F2 R' D' B' D2 F2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 L' U' B' R B2 L' R2 U
92. 12.06: L F' D2 R' D' B' D2 B' R' F2 R2 L2 F2 L F' B2 D'
93. 12.66: L D2 U2 L R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L' U' L' B' F2 D2 L2 D' L R
94. 10.83: F2 L U' D' L B2 L' F' U F2 R2 F' B' U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B2
95. 12.19: U2 L' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 R B' R2 U' R' B' F L'
96. 13.63: R2 U' B' D2 L2 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 D2 U' B L R' B' D' R'
97. 10.72: R F2 B' R F' B2 U' B' D' B U2 D2 F2 R L2 U2 L U2 R
98. 11.00: F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 R B' D2 F D B' F' L2 D' L' D'
99. 10.74: D B2 L U2 R' D2 L' U2 L R2 D2 U F' D B' L R' F D F2
100. 8.33: R D2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 L' B2 R F' R' U2 R B' L' B


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 19, 2022)

I JUST GOT A 2.15 PYRAMINX SINGLE IN COMP HOLY SH-


----------



## tetraaa (Nov 20, 2022)

@baseballjello67 just got a 2.39 OFFICIAL 2×2 AVERAGE


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Nov 20, 2022)

Technically 2.41 BUT CONGRATS ON THE WIN!!! @baseballjello67


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 20, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Technically 2.41 BUT CONGRATS ON THE WIN!!! @baseballjello67


THANKS AND ALSO SUB-LUKE SINGLE SO SORRY


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 20, 2022)

Comp is over and it was insane!!!!

3x3: Bad so we don’t talk about 
Pyra: Rounds 2 and 3 were bad, but round 1 was nice with a 6.15 average and a 2.15 single (WR562). 
OH: Got like two 24 averages and a sub-20 single so nice!

And finally……
2x2: Round 1: 3.31 Average
R2: 2.92 average
Finals: 2.41 average and 1.95 single (WINNING AND SUB-NIGEL)

All in all, best comp yet. Will upload my 2.41 Average and the ceremony. That was all I filmed


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Nov 20, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Comp is over and it was insane!!!!
> 
> 3x3: Bad so we don’t talk about
> Pyra: Rounds 2 and 3 were bad, but round 1 was nice with a 6.15 average and a 2.15 single (WR562).
> ...


Congrats on your 3x3 times! Also congrats on your first 2 pyra rounds and sorry about your pyra final. OH was so bad, sorry about that and sorry that 2x2 was horrible. (I mean the opposite of what I am saying if you couldn't tell already.)


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 20, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Congrats on your 3x3 times! Also congrats on your first 2 pyra rounds and sorry about your pyra final. OH was so bad, sorry about that and sorry that 2x2 was horrible. (I mean the opposite of what I am saying if you couldn't tell already.)


Lol, thanks! I will upload everything tonight!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 21, 2022)

Yay so I forgot my CubeDesk password but instead of changing it, I am going back to my reset csTimer. yay


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 21, 2022)

It's funny that I have a faster 2x2 single than the two 2x2 lovers despite my hatred for the event. It's almost like 2x2 is completely luck based.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 21, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> It's funny that I have a faster 2x2 single than the two 2x2 lovers despite my hatred for the event. It's almost like 2x2 is completely luck based.


me?

im not even a 2x2 lover anymore


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 22, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> It's funny that I have a faster 2x2 single than the two 2x2 lovers despite my hatred for the event. It's almost like 2x2 is completely luck based.


My 1.95 was 18 moves.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 22, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> My 1.95 was 18 moves.


1.85 is 10


----------



## Cuber2s (Nov 23, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> 1.85 is 10


i have a 13 move 1.81 single.I didn't one look it ;(


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 23, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> i have a 13 move 1.81 single.I didn't one look it ;(


I plus-2ed a 13 move 1.72. I didn't one look it


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 29, 2022)

I have winter exams coming up. Won't be able to cube for a few weeks. Till then, see ya!

I will probably do some cubing/videos a little bit, but max 10-15 mins/day and I would rather spend that time making content/doing 2x2 so probably won't be active till ~Dec 15, when I go on a trip, so probably closer to Dec 18 is when you'll see more of me again here.

Still expect videos every weeks-few weeks on TWCubed in the meantime, I am spending most of my time there. See y'all soon!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 4, 2022)

My teachers moved exams to this week. See you on Friday, and on the 15th with results.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 6, 2022)

The only good part about exam week is that, yay, whenever there is a day without exams (like Today) we don't have school? Confusing.

anyway, Day 1 of exams was alright, nothing too difficult because I HAVE LITERALLY BEEN STAYING UP UNTIL 2 AM STUDYING EVERY DAY

yeah, a week of 5+ hours of studying per day makes everything seem easy.


On a less-school related note, what cubes are you getting for Christmas? I am getting:

RS3M 2022 ($10 version)
lot of loob
Max WRM 2019
G5 Mat
Keyboard and Mouse

I think my parents are getting me a squan but we will see.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 10, 2022)

AAAAHHH EXAMS ARE OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was up 'til 1:45 AM studying for my Science final today and the teacher almost leaked our class average lmao

anyway, back to the cubing grind!

PB2 3x3 Single from 10 minutes ago!

feat. ZBLL



Spoiler: PB2 (5.46)



Scramble: B2 D L2 U R2 U R2 U2 L' B' D' B L2 B' D' U2 L'
x2
L D2 U2 F U L F2 // X-Cross
L U' L' // Pair 2
D R U2 R' D' // Pair 3
U2 R U R' // Pair 4
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // ZBLL
U2 // AUF

Good recog for ZB!

34 STM / 5.46 = 6.22 TPS (lol bad)



Top 3 singles now:

5.49, 5.46, 5.43


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 10, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> AAAAHHH EXAMS ARE OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was up 'til 1:45 AM studying for my Science final today and the teacher almost leaked our class average lmao
> 
> ...


Your PB is .01 faster than mine lol


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 10, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> Your PB is .01 faster than mine lol


lol


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 16, 2022)

I GET RESULTS FOR EXAMS IN 48 MINUTES AND I AM SCARED AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaa


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 16, 2022)

Results were insane yay


ELA: 57/58
Math: 99/99 (lesgo best subject)
History: 30/32 (oof)
Science: 56/56 (WHAT THE ACTUAL-)

My parents said they would get me a pro shop rs3m 2020 because of this )


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 16, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Results were insane yay
> 
> 
> ELA: 57/58
> ...


the fact u oofed a 30/32 while im here celebrating 80/100 is depressing


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 16, 2022)

what can I say, I have classic Indian parents who have 'trained me for medical school in the second grade'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 16, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> what can I say, I have classic Indian parents who have 'trained me for medical school in the second grade'


well, next year i have a big exam and istg i am still gonna cube 3 hours a day


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Dec 16, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Results were insane yay
> 
> 
> ELA: 57/58
> ...


Yo, congrats!
How in the world are you so good at science?!
Ever since I started High school I have gotten an "A" on everything except science! I've gotten a "B" every year in science! Well you're officially smarter than me. Lol.
My Life is over. 
(And Math is the best subject!)


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 17, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Yo, congrats!
> How in the world are you so good at science?!
> Ever since I started High school I have gotten an "A" on everything except science! I've gotten a "B" every year in science! Well you're officially smarter than me. Lol.
> My Life is over.
> (And Math is the best subject!)



mate 95% of my studying was science I fricking hate that-

you're still smart lmao

YES MATH BOYZ


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jan 2, 2023)

I am doing it. The grind for sub-10 has officially begun.

Every day, I will create a new session and put all of my times that day in that session. Every day, I'll post the session here.

I want to get sub-10 by June.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 2, 2023)

baseballjello67 said:


> I am doing it. The grind for sub-10 has officially begun.
> 
> Every day, I will create a new session and put all of my times that day in that session. Every day, I'll post the session here.
> 
> I want to get sub-10 by June.


gl bro


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jan 2, 2023)

*Day 1:*

Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-02
solves/total: 86/86

single
best: 8.30
worst: 15.72

mean of 3
current: 9.23 (σ = 0.79)
best: 9.23 (σ = 0.79)

avg of 5
current: 9.58 (σ = 0.70)
best: 9.51 (σ = 1.00)

avg of 12
current: 10.82 (σ = 1.62)
best: 10.37 (σ = 1.08)

avg of 25
current: 10.90 (σ = 1.21)
best: 10.90 (σ = 1.21)

avg of 50
current: 11.26 (σ = 1.23)
best: 11.25 (σ = 1.17)

Average: 11.39 (σ = 1.30)
Mean: 11.43

Time List:
1. 12.08 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 R D B D' B2 U B' L' U2 
2. 15.72 F' L B R' U' F2 B2 D' R D2 R2 L D2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 R' B 
3. 12.59 B' L' F2 L D2 L F2 D2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F' U' F' U2 R2 B D R 
4. 12.57 U' R L F2 U F L' D R F' D2 F' L2 B D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 
5. 11.63 F' L2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 L' F U B U' L' U' R' 
6. 11.77 B' L' B' L2 D' R2 F2 B2 D F' U2 F B' R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F' 
7. 13.65 L U R2 D' F D F2 B2 L R2 B2 D2 F2 U' L2 D L2 D2 
8. 12.79 R2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 R' U' L U2 F' L B L' D2 U2 
9. 11.46 D' B' L' B R2 B2 R' U2 L2 U2 F' B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B' U2 L' 
10. 8.56 F L2 B' D' L' F' L' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 L B2 D2 R2 D2 L' F2 R2 
11. 12.65 D' L B' R2 F' B' R B D' F2 D F2 B2 L2 D2 F2 B2 U' B2 
12. 10.97 L2 U B2 L2 U' B2 U F2 U B2 F2 U' F' U R F' U R U' L B 
13. 11.78 L B2 F2 D2 R F2 L' B2 L U2 R2 B R' B' D' B' R2 F D R2 
14. 12.02 R' D R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 R2 B R D L2 U' F' D L2 U2 
15. 11.79 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' F' D F U L' B U2 B2 U' R 
16. 9.67 F2 B R F' D' F' R D2 R' D' R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 D R2 
17. 9.27 B2 U F2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 L B L2 R2 D' L R F' R2 U 
18. 14.61 L' B' U2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U F2 B U' R2 D' F' D R 
19. 13.86 B L' B R' U2 D L' U' R' B' U2 F R2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 U2 B' 
20. 11.70 L F U R2 U2 R U' B' D F2 L D2 L B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R D2 L 
21. 14.81 D2 L' U L2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 B L' B' R U B2 L U 
22. 10.28 B2 U' B2 R F2 R' D' R' L' F U2 F' L2 U2 B L2 B' D2 B' D2 
23. 8.62 U' B R' D R F2 U2 L' B' U2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 D B2 D F2 R2 
24. 11.85 F L U2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 L U B U' F' R' F' 
25. 8.47 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D' R' U L' F' L' U2 B' U B2 R2 
26. 11.12 U' F2 D2 L' B2 L' R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F R2 D' R D' F2 D 
27. 12.28 R2 U B' F2 D2 F2 U R2 D B2 U L2 D2 L' D2 L F' D R' B 
28. 8.97 U F2 D B2 L2 F2 D R2 U' B2 U2 L U2 R' F' D F2 L' U' R' 
29. 11.23 F D L2 R2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 D' R F' R F' U F2 R2 B' L 
30. 11.85 F U F2 U2 L' D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R D' U' L' F U B2 L' 
31. 10.59 F2 R U' F2 B' R' B' D' B' L B' U2 F D2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 
32. 13.41 U' R2 D2 F' R' B2 U F' D2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 F2 D R2 L' 
33. 9.69 F U D' F2 B U' D' F L D' F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 D F2 R2 
34. 11.27 D2 F2 D F2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 B L' F L2 D F2 L2 F R F 
35. 13.16 B2 R F' U2 L D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R' D2 U2 B U' R' B2 D B2 F2 
36. 9.87 F L' B2 L2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 R' F U' F' D' R' U' F U' B' 
37. 10.38 D2 U2 B2 R' B2 F2 D2 L U2 F2 R2 B2 D' B' D' L D2 B' D' R F2 
38. 12.63 D2 R' F L F' D2 B U D2 F L2 B L2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 B2 U 
39. 11.33 L' F2 U R F U2 B L B' R2 F U2 F' U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B' D 
40. 9.16 F2 U F D L' B' R' D F U2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 U D2 
41. 12.77 U2 B R2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 F' U2 F U2 L B F' R2 F D L2 R' F' 
42. 11.18 D' L U2 F R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F D2 L U L2 D2 F2 U2 L' B' 
43. 9.56 U2 F U' B2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 B' R' B L' B' L' U 
44. 10.75 R2 U2 F' D2 L2 D R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U B2 U R' F' D2 B L' D2 U2 
45. 13.06 F' U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' F' L2 D L' D2 F D B' 
46. 9.50 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D L2 U F2 D B2 L2 B' R B2 D' U' L B R U 
47. 11.18 B U' R2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 R U B' D' L' F R' B 
48. 10.95 F U2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 U F L B2 R D B2 R D2 F' 
49. 11.87 L2 U' F R' B2 U' D B' D R2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U R' 
50. 13.34 R U2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 U F2 D R2 L B2 R' F D2 U' F L B' 
51. 12.88 D L' F' L' B' L F D' F' U2 L2 F2 U2 B L2 F U2 F L' 
52. 11.78 R2 B L' U' F D R' L D2 L2 D' R2 B2 U F2 B2 U2 F2 D' 
53. 12.90 D2 B D2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 F R2 F2 D2 L B' R' F' U' L' D' L 
54. 14.71 R D2 L' U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R D2 R2 B D' B2 L2 U' F R' F2 D 
55. 12.60 L' U2 D R' F2 D R2 L2 F D2 F2 R F2 R2 B2 R F2 U2 L' U2 R' 
56. 12.07 U2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B R U B2 F' U' F' 
57. 12.37 B2 L2 R2 U L2 B2 D' F2 D' U2 B2 U' B U R2 B R F L' F' D' 
58. 12.50 R F' U B' U F' D' F2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 B2 D2 L' D2 R2 U F' R' 
59. 9.95 R F D2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 F2 U2 L2 B' D F L' F2 R B2 R' U' 
60. 9.35 F' R L2 D' R2 L U' R2 U' F B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F' R2 B2 U2 B' 
61. 11.42 U L2 D U R2 F2 D L2 R2 D2 L' F2 L2 U F D2 L2 U L R2 
62. 11.12 F' D2 R2 F D2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 F L' B U2 L U R' D2 R D' R' 
63. 11.72 D2 L' F2 L U2 L' D2 F2 R D2 L' R' F L' B2 F2 D' B' D2 R' D 
64. 12.39 D F' L2 D' B2 D U L2 B2 D' L2 B D' L B2 R U' B R2 
65. 12.66 L2 D2 U F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 F2 L' D2 L' B2 U' B' L B' 
66. 10.41 R U' L B2 U' F' R2 U' B2 D2 R F2 R2 B2 L' F2 L F2 L2 F' 
67. 12.07 R2 U' D L' F2 D' B D' L2 F' R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R 
68. 9.55 B D2 F2 D2 F2 R F2 L2 D2 R U2 R2 D R2 B2 L' B2 F' L 
69. 12.15 D R F U' L F R' B U' R' F2 L2 B2 U2 R U2 D2 F2 U2 B2 
70. 9.81 B' R' F' D2 F' L2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F D B R2 F' D L' R' U2 
71. 11.67 R' F U' R2 F2 D L2 D F2 D U R' F' D U F R F' R' 
72. 10.54 U B' L2 U2 F U2 L F U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' L2 
73. 10.35 B R B U D F2 D' R' L2 U R2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U D 
74. 8.40 U' L2 B2 L F2 R B2 L2 F2 R U2 D B U' B2 D2 B2 L' R 
75. 11.14 D R D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L U2 R2 B2 R D' U R F' L' B L U2 
76. 9.79 B2 U' B2 R D B D R D2 F2 B2 L' B2 L' B2 U2 B2 R2 B 
77. 8.30 L U F2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 B' R2 U R2 F' R' D' 
78. 11.99 B' L F2 D B D' L D F U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 F' 
79. 13.70 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 F' L' B F2 L F U' F' 
80. 14.47 D F' L B' U' D R B2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 U L 
81. 11.89 B' L U2 R2 F D2 U2 L2 D2 B' U2 F D U L' B' R' U' F' 
82. 12.16 F' L' U2 B2 R' U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R' F2 D' B' R' D B U2 B2 U 
83. 9.81 D2 R' U2 L B2 L2 U2 R U2 F2 L2 B' D' B' L F' U' B2 L B2 F2 
84. 10.14 D2 L R2 D' B2 D B2 R2 D R2 F2 D U2 F' D R' U' B L2 B' 
85. 8.80 R' D2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 B L2 B R2 U B2 D' L' D' F' U2 F2 
86. 8.75 D2 R U R2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 D L2 U2 R2 F' U R B' D B' L2 D


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jan 3, 2023)

*Day 2:*

Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-02
solves/total: 105/105

single
best: 7.22
worst: 18.97

mean of 3
current: 13.43 (σ = 1.17)
best: 8.85 (σ = 1.68)

avg of 5
current: 12.62 (σ = 0.31)
best: 9.95 (σ = 0.81)

avg of 12
current: 12.02 (σ = 1.17)
best: 10.54 (σ = 1.36)

avg of 25
current: 11.68 (σ = 1.35)
best: 10.82 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 50
current: 11.69 (σ = 1.21)
best: 11.34 (σ = 1.26)

avg of 100
current: 11.61 (σ = 1.28)
best: 11.54 (σ = 1.24)

Average: 11.63 (σ = 1.24)
Mean: 11.68

Time List:
1. 12.01 F D' U2 F2 R F2 R2 D2 L' U2 B2 R B2 D2 B R' B' L' U' F' D2 
2. 15.94 B2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 D R F' L' R D' B' R U2 R2 
3. 10.96 L2 F2 U2 B2 R U2 R2 D2 R' F2 L' D B' D B' L2 D' F' U B' 
4. 10.77 F2 D R2 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U B2 R B' R' U' F2 R' F2 L' 
5. 12.51 B' R2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L' F U' F' R' B' U' R' 
6. 11.18 R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 R F2 L' U2 F2 R D B D2 F U' R B' F2 U 
7. 9.41 R F L' F2 L D2 F2 L' B2 U2 B2 L2 D' F' U' F L F' U B' 
8. 14.49 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 F' R U2 L' B U L' U R 
9. 11.79 L U R' L2 U F' B D F D2 B2 U2 F' D2 B' U2 F R2 L2 F' R' 
10. 10.91 L2 U R2 D R2 B2 U R2 D2 B' U' L' F' D' L U F2 L' F' 
11. 12.23 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 D L2 B' U2 B' U2 L' B2 F' L2 B' 
12. 13.03 D2 L F2 R F2 B' D' R B2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 U L2 U B2 D F2 L 
13. 10.69 D2 L2 F' R2 D2 B U2 R2 B L2 R2 F' L U' L' R' U' R' D L' F2 
14. 11.84 U D' R' U D' L F2 L2 B D2 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 D' F2 
15. 12.03 B2 L2 B U2 F R2 F' U2 F2 L2 U2 R U2 R' D' F' R D2 B' U L' 
16. 13.00 L' F2 R' L2 B' D' F' U' F D2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 D L2 U F2 B2 
17. 11.82 R' U2 L2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 D' B2 F R B2 F2 L2 D2 
18. 10.57 R2 F D L2 U2 B2 U2 B' F2 D2 B L2 D2 R' F' L' D' R2 F' D2 
19. 8.76 B' L' B L' B D R2 F' U2 D2 R L F2 R D2 L' F2 L' B2 D2 U' 
20. 7.22 L' U2 R2 B' L2 F' U L' B2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 U D F' 
21. 12.39 U' B2 D' B' U2 R D F L' U R2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 U' 
22. 11.36 F L D2 B' F U2 L2 B' R2 D2 B R2 D' B' D2 B' R' U' F 
23. 12.67 L U L D2 B' D B2 U F' L' D2 R D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 
24. 9.45 L U' L2 B R2 D L' F D2 L2 F2 L' F2 D2 L' F2 L' F2 L' B2 
25. 10.85 U' R U2 R2 B2 R D' B' L2 D R2 D F2 D L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 
26. 12.30 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 L2 R' D2 R D L' D R B F L B' R' 
27. 8.44 F D2 F2 D L' F2 R D L R2 U2 R2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 F L2 B2 D2 
28. 10.09 L2 B2 D2 F L2 F' R2 B2 D2 B L2 D2 U' B' F U' L2 R2 F2 L F2 
29. 11.17 L' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' U2 R2 D' B R U B' U2 B' L' U' 
30. 10.68 D L' F R B' R' B D U2 F' L2 B D2 B2 U2 B' R2 B2 L2 B 
31. 9.08 F2 D B D2 F L2 F R2 B L2 U2 L2 F L' D B L B2 L2 B2 R2 
32. 13.71 B' F2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 L B' D' R2 B D L' 
33. 13.88 L F' U R2 B2 D F D R2 D' F2 R2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R U2 
34. 11.49 D R2 B D2 F2 R2 F' D2 B R2 F' D2 U2 L B2 F' U L B' F' R' 
35. 12.53 U' L F U2 R2 B' U2 F D2 F L2 D2 B' R' D U2 R U2 R2 B' 
36. 10.83 R' B2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 L' R' D2 F2 D' R2 F L2 D U2 B D' F' 
37. 11.10 R B' D' L B' R' F D R U2 R2 D2 R2 L' U2 L2 U2 B2 L' F' 
38. 9.97 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 D F' R' B L2 D' B2 D2 F' L D 
39. 11.19 L' D2 B' R2 B U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 U2 B R U L B' 
40. 10.74 F2 D L2 F2 U2 B' L2 B U2 F' L2 U2 L2 B' D' B' D2 U F' L F' 
41. 11.55 D L U L D' F' L D' R B U2 F' D2 F R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F U2 
42. 8.39 F D U B2 L2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 U' F2 R' F' L' U2 F' D' L2 B' U' 
43. 13.80 F2 D' F' U2 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 L2 B D' L2 R' F' D' R' B2 
44. 14.07 D2 F2 U2 F2 B L2 D' L F2 U2 R2 B' L2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 D2 R2 
45. 15.15 D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 B D' R' D L F L' D' B2 D 
46. 9.20 U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F' L2 U' L2 F D' F L' D2 L' U 
47. 12.32 F B2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 U' L F' D' U B' D L D 
48. 11.35 L' B' U F2 U2 R' F' R2 D B2 L' F2 R' B2 R' F2 U2 B2 U2 
49. 10.05 L B U' F' R2 U2 D' F2 L U2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 
50. 10.92 U' D2 R2 D2 B R D' F R2 U2 R B2 R B2 U2 D2 L' D2 R' D2 U 
51. 11.11 U' L U2 D' L2 U R' U R' D2 R2 B R2 D2 F' U2 F2 B' 
52. 12.74 R2 F' D' B' D2 B2 D' B' U B2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 R2 D2 L B2 L2 U2 
53. 14.28 L' D' B2 U B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 D' F2 B' D2 L U L' F L B 
54. 13.37 F2 R' F2 R B2 F2 U2 L U2 F2 L' B' U B F' L2 D F2 
55. 12.05 F2 L B2 R B2 R' D2 U2 L' D2 U2 B2 F L' R2 D2 R2 B L D R' 
56. 11.36 B2 L2 U' F U L D B2 R B2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 
57. 12.91 B' D B2 D2 L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' R' D' F' L B U2 F D2 L' 
58. 9.81 L' F2 L D2 L2 U2 R' B2 U2 R' U2 R' F' L' R F' L2 B' R D 
59. 10.46 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 B U2 R2 D2 F D' B L' R2 U' R F D' L R 
60. 10.94 F' D2 L2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 F' L2 R2 F L' B F2 D' F' D' B F2 R' 
61. 11.06 D2 L' U R2 U L2 R2 D' F2 D' U R2 D' L B D2 B2 U2 R' F 
62. 11.73 L2 U2 B L2 F L2 B R2 B' D2 B2 F L' B' R B D2 U B' U2 
63. 12.90 D2 U B2 L2 R2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 L' F' L2 B' D U2 B' F' L 
64. 10.88 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U' B' L2 F R B' R' D R2 
65. 11.58 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U B2 L2 D B' F D R2 B F2 D' L' U2 F' 
66. 12.00 U F' D2 R2 U2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L D2 U' F U2 L' U L' F 
67. 10.15 R F' U D2 L D' F2 D2 R D2 L2 B' L2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 B U2 B' 
68. 12.17 D2 L D2 B L2 F' L2 D2 F D2 R2 F' L2 F2 L D' R2 F L D' F2 
69. 10.34 U B' U2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 L' D' L' U F2 D B' 
70. 12.59 L' R2 D' L2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U R B F2 R' U B' D B' F 
71. 12.79 D' F U2 B D2 F2 U2 B' U2 B' R2 U' L2 B R U' L' F D' 
72. 12.10 L2 U' F R' L2 D' B F2 R2 D L2 B2 U' F2 U F2 D L2 B2 
73. 11.87 F' B2 U' D' F2 B R2 L D L D2 L U2 L B2 U2 B2 U2 L F2 
74. 11.64 D' L2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 F L2 R2 F' D F R' F D2 L U' B F' 
75. 10.67 L' U R L' F2 L' D' F2 U2 F2 B' U2 B' U2 D2 L2 U2 L B' 
76. 10.04 B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 D B2 D L F D' R2 F L2 D B2 R F2 
77. 13.23 U D2 L2 D F' R' U' F U2 R2 F L2 B R2 B L2 B2 L2 R' B 
78. 18.97 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' U' B' F R' F D2 U F' U' F U2 
79. 14.47 L2 F U2 R2 B U2 B F L2 U2 L U B R D2 U' F2 D B' 
80. 11.37 F U2 R B2 L B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' D2 R' D' R2 F' L' F R F2 
81. 11.56 R2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 L2 F L2 D2 F R' F D B' U' B' F R U' 
82. 10.64 B2 R2 L' B' L2 F R L' U' F2 B R2 D2 F' D2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 
83. 14.78 B U2 F D2 L' U2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 B L2 B' R2 U2 F2 D R 
84. 9.89 D' L' U B2 U L2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 F' U2 F' L' F D2 B L' 
85. 14.09 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U' D2 R' L2 F' L2 F' D2 F' R2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U' 
86. 10.27 B' L2 B D2 R2 D2 F U2 F2 R2 B L' U F D2 R F2 L' R' U2 
87. 9.75 U2 R D2 B' L D B U2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' F 
88. 10.15 B L2 F R' L2 F' R2 U' R D' R2 B2 D B2 U' D2 B2 R2 U R2 
89. 9.82 F' R B D2 F L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B D2 R2 L U' F' D' B U2 R2 
90. 11.66 U' R F' L' D2 F R' U B2 L2 U2 D L2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 F U 
91. 13.83 B U' B R2 D L2 F2 D B2 U' L2 D R2 B2 L' D2 B' F2 D R F' 
92. 12.12 B' U F' L' D2 F' R D U2 R D2 L' B2 L2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 B' 
93. 10.93 L' U' B' D' R2 F R' B F2 D2 R2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' 
94. 13.90 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 D B' D' L F R2 B' F2 R U' 
95. 11.12 B2 F2 D U' B2 U R2 U2 L D2 B' L' D2 B' U' L2 D2 U 
96. 12.29 F' R' D' B2 R2 B R F L2 U2 F D2 R2 B R2 D' L2 
97. 9.00 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B U2 B' F' U2 R F2 R' B L R' D' R F 
98. 9.68 F U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 U' F R F2 U' B U B D 
99. 12.24 F2 U B R2 F2 R U2 D F' L2 U2 F2 B2 D B2 U L2 B2 R2 U R' 
100. 12.03 R' U' B L F2 U2 R U' B' U2 F2 U2 R2 B U2 F' U2 D2 R 
101. 11.02 R' B' U2 L2 D' L2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 U' F' D' L' B' R F' U B' 
102. 12.34 U' B' L2 B L2 U2 R2 F' L2 B2 R2 F2 D B D2 L2 B L D U' 
103. 12.96 D' L U F2 D2 B' D2 F2 U2 F U2 L2 F' L2 R' B' D' L' F2 D' B2 
104. 12.57 D2 R2 B2 D U2 F2 U L2 D B2 U' L F' D' B' R B2 U L' 
105. 14.77 R2 B2 R2 U2 L F2 D2 B2 D2 R D2 B' D' F U' L' B D2 L2 B'


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sunday at 3:43 PM)

Didn't get to cube too much because of school during the week and yesterday I had a 3-hour AMC-10 Webinar.

anyway, these 30 or so solves make up the BEST SESSION OF MY LIFE.



Spoiler: how



Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-08
solves/total: 32/32

single
best: 8.27
worst: 14.81

mean of 3
current: 10.69 (σ = 3.59)
best: 9.03 (σ = 0.47)

avg of 5
current: 9.48 (σ = 0.43)
best: 9.48 (σ = 0.43)

avg of 12
current: 10.01 (σ = 1.42)
best: 10.01 (σ = 1.42)

Average: 10.31 (σ = 1.33)
Mean: 10.43

Time List:
1. 9.96 R U2 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 R' U2 R F2 U' L' R B' F R U2 F2 
2. 9.51 L' D2 B2 F2 L' U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L B2 D R2 U' R D2 F' L' B R2 
3. 9.13 L2 D' B2 U' L2 U R2 D' F2 U2 L2 R U B U2 R' D F U' R B 
4. 11.92 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 U2 R U' B2 R' F' L' R' U 
5. 9.85 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 L B' D' F' U L D' F U2 
6. 9.24 L2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 F' R' B' D2 U R D' R' F' 
7. 9.78 F' L2 D R2 D' B2 D' F2 U' B2 D R2 F' R D' U2 F2 L' D' L2 B2 
8. 9.32 R D' R2 D2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 B' R D U2 B2 R D' F' L' 
9. 12.76 U2 B' D2 U B2 L' U2 L' F2 L D2 U' F D' L U2 R' F2 
10. 12.82 R' B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L F2 L R' U F2 R2 F' R F' L B' R2 
11. 9.17 U D B2 R' D2 R' F B R D2 R U2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 L U2 
12. 9.41 R2 B' L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 F' D' F' L B F' U L' F' 
13. 8.50 D' R2 U B2 L2 R2 U' F2 D F2 R' B' F U2 L' D' U R U2 L' 
14. 12.17 L U2 F' D' L2 U' F2 R2 U L2 F2 U B2 L F2 R' B' L2 F R' 
15. 10.82 F2 R U' B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' B' U' R' F2 D2 F' L' 
16. 10.21 L' B' D' R2 L' B' R2 L' U F2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 B D2 L2 
17. 10.26 U' L' F2 R' F' U R F R2 F' L2 F' D2 B U2 F2 D2 F D' R2 
18. 10.28 R2 F U B' U' F2 U' L F2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 L2 B2 U2 D 
19. 12.03 L R U2 B2 R F2 D2 R B2 R2 D R2 U' R' F L D2 L2 F' 
20. 13.38 D F R' B R2 L B R' U B L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B D2 F D2 B 
21. 9.21 L2 F R2 B2 D2 F D2 F L2 F' R2 D' R F2 D2 U B U2 L2 U' 
22. 9.86 R U R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D F U L' B U' 
23. 8.73 U B2 D F2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' D' F' L2 R2 D2 L B' R D 
24. 12.07 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 D' U2 F2 U' R2 B' U' L2 F' D U L2 F' 
25. 12.81 R' F' R2 D2 F R2 B' U2 F2 U2 B' U' F L' B' D F2 R' D2 B2 
26. 8.52 L2 R2 D F2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 D' F2 B D' L U F2 D' B L2 F' L 
27. 10.45 D U2 F R2 B R2 D2 B' D2 L2 B L D' R B2 U B U' L R' 
28. 9.75 U2 F2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D' L' U' L' D2 R U' R' 
29. 9.70 F' U' F D' B2 D2 L2 D F2 U' R2 B2 U' L' D R' B D2 R D2 
30. 14.81 D F' L U2 B2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 R B2 U2 B L2 D B2 L' U L2 B' 
31. 8.98 U' L' D R F' B' L' F U2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D L2 U' L2 D2 L 
32. 8.27 R2 B U2 L2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 B2 L' D L2 D B F D2 B D


----------

